# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρα - Πλοία & Φωτογραφίες (Oceangoing ships & photos)

## Morgan

onboard the ship.......

----------


## Eleni

μου αρέσει αυτό το πλοίο γιατί φαίνεται πως είναι άδειο και πως φορτωμένο
ωραίες φωτό έχει βγάλει ο τύπος



barcelona



Μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς τι φόρτωσε/ξεφόρτωσε;
Σε πόση ώρα άραγε; Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω από τα φώτα και τις σκιές
:-)

----------


## Eleni

Φορτία

Sulphur


Vancouver Wharves


Grain loading


Coal

----------


## Eleni

αλλά αυτό δε παίζεται!!!  νομίζω είναι τηλεχειριζόμενο????

ΚΟΡΕΑ - INCHEON
αν προσέξετε... εδώ υπάρχει μια διάθεση για ανταλλαγή επαγγέλματος χα χα

----------


## Eleni



----------


## Eleni

αμφιβάλλω βέβαια αν υπάρχει μη ρομαντικός ναυτικός...
INCHEON - KOREA

----------


## Eleni



----------


## kouklentes

> 


Οι αριθμοι αυτη ειναι καταρχην το βυθισμα του πλοιου(μιλαω για τους αριστεροτερους που βρισκονται καθετα και ειναι σε μετρα).οι υπολοιποι διευκρινιζουν καποια κατασκευαστικα μεροι του πλοιου.Οπως FW(fresh water)εκει ειναι δεξαμενη με γλυκο νερο.Απο κατω ER(engine room)δηλαδη απο εκει και κατω ειναι το μηχανοστασιο.AP(after peak)Ειναι η πρυμναια δεξαμενη ζυγοσταθμισεως κ.λ.π Τα υπολοιπα ειναι η σημανση για νομεις κ.λ.π.

----------


## kouklentes

> Οι αριθμοι αυτη ειναι καταρχην το βυθισμα του πλοιου(μιλαω για τους αριστεροτερους που βρισκονται καθετα και ειναι σε μετρα).οι υπολοιποι διευκρινιζουν καποια κατασκευαστικα μεροι του πλοιου.Οπως FW(fresh water)εκει ειναι δεξαμενη με γλυκο νερο.Απο κατω ER(engine room)δηλαδη απο εκει και κατω ειναι το μηχανοστασιο.AP(after peak)Ειναι η πρυμναια δεξαμενη ζυγοσταθμισεως κ.λ.π Τα υπολοιπα ειναι η σημανση για νομεις κ.λ.π.


sorry εγραψα αριστεροτερα ομωσ εννοουσα δεξιοτερα για το βυθισμα.(στη φωτο παντα)

----------


## Eleni

THANKS a lot  :Smile: 




> sorry εγραψα αριστεροτερα ομωσ εννοουσα δεξιοτερα για το βυθισμα.(στη φωτο παντα)

----------


## Petros

Και τα tween deckers εχουν δυνατοτητα για μεταφορα φορτιων bulk και containers.

----------


## kouklentes

re paides pws 8a kanw post mia foto pls

----------


## Eleni

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=7519



> re paides pws 8a kanw post mia foto pls

----------


## Eleni



----------


## Morgan

Ελενη???
ωραιες φωτοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!! (ειδες? μιλησα)

----------


## Eleni

Γεια σου ρε Morgan!
Μου φτιαξες τη μέρα... πρώτο μήνυμα να βλέπω το πρωί στη  ναυτιλία εσένα... μόνο που σε βλέπω κάτι μου κάνει... μια μεγάαααλη χαρά!!!!!!
Θα βρω τώρα ακόμα πιο ωραίες να βάλω!




> Ελενη???
> ωραιες φωτοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!! (ειδες? μιλησα)

----------


## Eleni

Βόρειος Ειρηνικός  - Πλησιάζει Θύελλα!!!!

----------


## Eleni



----------


## Eleni

ΧΑΛΑΡΑ... ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑ... ΠΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΚΟΚΤΕΪΛ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες. Αληθινες απο ναυτικους που ζουν τη συγκεκριμενη στιγμη και την αποθανατιζουν.

Θα τις κλεψω Ελενη για να τις χρησιμοποιησω.

----------


## Eleni

και μεις τυχεροί που τις βλέπουμε...

και μιας και εσύ και ο Morgan μου φτιάχνετε τη διάθεση... θα δω αν μπορώ να βρω κι άλλες...

όσο για το clopy right... θα τα πουμε...  :Smile: 



> Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες. Αληθινες απο ναυτικους που ζουν τη συγκεκριμενη στιγμη και την αποθανατιζουν.
> 
> Θα τις κλεψω Ελενη για να τις χρησιμοποιησω.

----------


## Eleni

Δύσκολο να βγάλεις τη μύτη από πιο κοντά όμως...!!!

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## Eleni

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ!!!!!!!!


>

----------


## Eleni



----------


## Eleni



----------


## Eleni

Υπάρχει λόγος που είναι ανοιχτά τα 1,3,5 αμπάρια και όχι όλα; Ξέρει κανείς;



>

----------


## engineer1980

Παρατηρω τις τελευταιες μερες να γινονται πολλα post με photo οι οποιες παρουσιαζονται χωρις Reference, δηλαδη δεν αναφερεται που βρεθηκαν αυτες οι φωτογραφιες. Ειναι λαθος να παρουσιαζονται καποιες φωτογραφιες στο Forum χωρις να γραφεται απο κατω η πηγη τους , η εστω η ηλεκτρονικη διευθυνση που τις βρηκαμε. Κανω αυτο το σχολιο διοτι μεσα εδω καποιοι προφανως αθελα τους οικιοποιουνται την δουλεια(εννοω την φωτογραφικη δουλεια) καποιου αλλου. Αυτο ειναι σε καθε περιπτωση λαθος ,για αυτο θα συνιστουσα κατω απο την καθε φωτογραφια να αναφερεται η πηγη.

----------


## engineer1980

> Υπάρχει λόγος που είναι ανοιχτά τα 1,3,5 αμπάρια και όχι όλα; Ξέρει κανείς;


Προφανως πρεπει να εχουνε αδειασει τα αλλα αμπαρια , γιατι βλεπω και το πλοιο να εχει μεγαλο air draft.

----------


## Morgan

> Παρατηρω τις τελευταιες μερες να γινονται πολλα post με photo οι οποιες παρουσιαζονται χωρις Reference, δηλαδη δεν αναφερεται που βρεθηκαν αυτες οι φωτογραφιες. Ειναι λαθος να παρουσιαζονται καποιες φωτογραφιες στο Forum χωρις να γραφεται απο κατω η πηγη τους , η εστω η ηλεκτρονικη διευθυνση που τις βρηκαμε. Κανω αυτο το σχολιο διοτι μεσα εδω καποιοι προφανως αθελα τους οικιοποιουνται την δουλεια(εννοω την φωτογραφικη δουλεια) καποιου αλλου. Αυτο ειναι σε καθε περιπτωση λαθος ,για αυτο θα συνιστουσα κατω απο την καθε φωτογραφια να αναφερεται η πηγη.


οι φωτο οι περισσοτερες εχουν ενα C (copyright) NA ME TO ΣΥΜΠΑΘΕΙΟ.
τουλαχιστον στις τελευταιες υπαρχει το C2007EM ...εκτος απο μια.
ας υπαρχει καλη διαθεση και καλοπιστια.
κανεις δεν ειπε οτι ειναι δικη του αν δεν ειναι.μην τρελλαθουμε και μην ειμαστε υπερβολικοι. σε λιγο και στις δικες μου φωτο θα πρεπει να βαζω το σημα του morgan copyright?.- δεν χρειαζονται αλλα σχολια στο θεμα αυτο.τελος

----------


## gvaggelas

> Προφανως πρεπει να εχουνε αδειασει τα αλλα αμπαρια , γιατι βλεπω και το πλοιο να εχει μεγαλο air draft.


 
Λογικά υπάρχουν τρεις γερανοί από ότι βλέπω οι οποίοι ξεαφορτώνουν τρία αμπάρια ταυτόχρονα. Τώρα είναι τα συγκεκριμένα τρία, διότι η διάταξη των γερανών επιτρέπει την εκφόρτωση των συγκεκριμένων αμπαριών.

----------


## Eleni

η αλλιώς...πως το φορτηγό γίνεται ψυγείο!

----------


## kouklentes

> Υπάρχει λόγος που είναι ανοιχτά τα 1,3,5 αμπάρια και όχι όλα; Ξέρει κανείς;




Βασικα ειναι θεμα ευσταθειας.Δε γινεται να ξεφορτωσεις ολα τα αμπαρια ταυτοχρονα.Οποτε ξεφορτωνεις κατα γκρουπακια  1,3,5  και 2,4,6. Ετσι καθως ξεφορτωνεις σαβουρωνεις τις δεξαμενες σαβουρασ των συγκεκριμενων δεξαμενων περιοριζοντας ή διευθετοντας καλυτερα το trim του σκαφους.

----------


## Nh04

H Γεφυρα του Infinity -Celebrity-

----------


## b@silis

> H Γεφυρα του Infinity -Celebrity-


Εισαι μεγαλος!!!!

----------


## lamainmusain

Ωραια Φωτο!!!

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## Eleni

Πολύ ντιζάϊν βλέπω στις γέφυρες των κρουαζιερόπλοιων...
Δέχονται φαίνεται επισκέψεις από όμορφες παρουσίες τακτικά χαχαχα

Του φορτηγού είναι πιο αυθεντική... (γνώμη μου πάντα!)

----------


## mastrokostas

> Πολύ ντιζάϊν βλέπω στις γέφυρες των κρουαζιερόπλοιων...
> Δέχονται φαίνεται επισκέψεις από όμορφες παρουσίες τακτικά χαχαχα
> 
> Του φορτηγού είναι πιο αυθεντική... (γνώμη μου πάντα!)


Την γέφυρα των Κρουαζιερόπλοιων την επισκέπτονται επιβάτες και γι’αυτο είναι έτσι ποιο μούρη. 
Μια φορά σε ένα που ήμουν έφερναν επιβάτες και στο μηχανοστάσιο (control room), και τους έδειχναν  που δούλευουν οι άντρες του πλοίου!

----------


## Eleni

...κάτι μου κανε αυτό...
πρέπει σύντομα να κανονίσω μια κρουαζιέρα... χαχαχαχα



> Την γέφυρα των Κρουαζιερόπλοιων την επισκέπτονται επιβάτες και γιΆαυτο είναι έτσι ποιο μούρη. 
> Μια φορά σε ένα που ήμουν έφερναν επιβάτες και στο μηχανοστάσιο (control room), και τους έδειχναν  που δούλευουν οι άντρες του πλοίου!

----------


## kouklentes

giati oxi omws krouziera kai me ayto?
Deite xrwma ta nera
MALTA MARSAXLOK

----------


## kouklentes

re paidia pws 8a mporesw na kanw post foto?
psaxnw mia wra na to brw?

----------


## mastrokostas

> re paidia pws 8a mporesw na kanw post foto?
> psaxnw mia wra na to brw?


http://imageshack.us/
Για προσπάθησε εδώ!

----------


## Eleni

αμα καταφέρεις να ανεβάσεις τη φωτό που ήθελες... μη ξεχάσεις να μου δείξεις και τους χώρους που κάνουν ξενάγηση τους επιβάτες... κάτι για μηχανοστάσια έλεγε ο mastrokostas χαχαχαχαχαχα 


> giati oxi omws krouziera kai me ayto?
> Deite xrwma ta nera
> MALTA MARSAXLOK

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## kouklentes

An kataferw .Pragma pou den exw kataferei akoma.Sxetika me thn foto eixa sto myalo mou na deiksw gazadiko kai oxi krouazieradiko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eleni

για αυτό και μόνο... (όχι ότι έχω κάτι με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια... και τους άψογους ναυτικούς που δουλεύουν ή έχουν δουλέψει σε αυτά...)  τα αφήνω όλα αυτή τη στιγμή και ετοιμάζω....
σε λίγο θα δεις...



> An kataferw .Pragma pou den exw kataferei akoma.Sxetika me thn foto eixa sto myalo mou na deiksw gazadiko kai oxi krouazieradiko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eleni

ελπίζω το τελευταίο μου post να βοηθήσει
αν χρειαστεί κανείς κάτι... το λέει... στο τόπικ για το image shack

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread....3420#post33420




> για αυτό και μόνο... (όχι ότι έχω κάτι με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια... και τους άψογους ναυτικούς που δουλεύουν ή έχουν δουλέψει σε αυτά...)  τα αφήνω όλα αυτή τη στιγμή και ετοιμάζω....
> σε λίγο θα δεις...

----------


## kouklentes

ORISTE TI NA TIN KANEIS TH PISINA .ENW MPOREIS NA KANEIS MPANIO STH MESH TOU POU8ENA

----------


## Eleni

επιτέλους αν και περίμενα το γκαζάδικο... *Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ;;;;;;;*
αυτά τα νερά που πέφτουν σε στυλ jacouzi... λίγο καφέ μου φαίνονται... και αστα αυτά, έκανες μοντάζ τον καρχαρία λίγο πιο κει να μη φαίνεται ε;;;;



> ORISTE TI NA TIN KANEIS TH PISINA .ENW MPOREIS NA KANEIS MPANIO STH MESH TOU POU8ENA

----------


## kouklentes

kala ok
gazadiko einai ayto me to jacuze
alla gia des kai to deck tou afou toso polu 8es

----------


## Eleni

ωωωω πολύ ωραίο
πολύ σωλήνας ρε παιδί μου, δε μπορείτε να παίξετε ένα ποδόσφαιρο... κάτι...
χιχιχιχχιχι πλάκα κάνω! χαρα στο κουράγιο σας... φέρνεις και τις γέφυρες προς τα δώθε; έχω και γω μερικές... παλαιού και νέου τύπου...

----------


## kouklentes

GIATI TEETOIO KOLIMA ME THN GEFYRA?
DES AYTH KAI META AN SE ENDIAFEREI EXW KAI KATI APO CONTROL ROOM
GIA FORTIO OXI MHXANI

----------


## Petros

Σαν να εχει δικιο η Ελενη για τα νερα. Ειναι clean ballast αυτο που φαινεται? Και ποσο clean μπορει να ειναι ωστε να κολυμπας μεσα? Αλλα οι ναυτικοι δε μασανε τιποτα.

----------


## Eleni

είναι ομως μοναδική φωτό... απίστευτη...  :Smile:  έχεις δίκιο Πέτρο... άλλη μια φορά... δε μασάνε.......



> Σαν να εχει δικιο η Ελενη για τα νερα. Ειναι clean ballast αυτο που φαινεται? Και ποσο clean μπορει να ειναι ωστε να κολυμπας μεσα? Αλλα οι ναυτικοι δε μασανε τιποτα.

----------


## Eleni

αααα πολύ ωραία...
καλά εσύ τι νομίζεις; πως μόνο εγώ έχω κόλλημα;  :Wink:  είναι πολύ ωραίες φωτος...

τι άλλο είπες ότι έχεις;


έχω κι εγώ κάτι πολύ ωραίες αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα...
υπόσχομαι τη Δευτέρα



> GIATI TEETOIO KOLIMA ME THN GEFYRA?
> DES AYTH KAI META AN SE ENDIAFEREI EXW KAI KATI APO CONTROL ROOM
> GIA FORTIO OXI MHXANI

----------


## kouklentes

Ok paides
8a lysw thn siwpi mou.Ta nera ayta einai apo ta mpounia tou katastrwmatos.O 8eomourlos captain(kali tou wra opou kai an einai)eixe apla anoiksei th legomenh fire kai mas katabrexe(paizame mpougelo diladi)to meros einai 12 miles apo thn malta se mia ksera pou fountaroun ta ploia

----------


## kouklentes

ORITE KAI TO DWMATIO DIAXEIRISIS FORTIOY DEKSAMENOPLOIOY ME ANTLIES FRAMO.COMPUTERIZED E?????????

----------


## Eleni

ζηλεύω 

δεν έχω να πω τίποτα άλλο
καλό απόγευμα από μένα



> Ok paides
> 8a lysw thn siwpi mou.Ta nera ayta einai apo ta mpounia tou katastrwmatos.O 8eomourlos captain(kali tou wra opou kai an einai)eixe apla anoiksei th legomenh fire kai mas katabrexe(paizame mpougelo diladi)to meros einai 12 miles apo thn malta se mia ksera pou fountaroun ta ploia

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Kαλησπερα και απο εμενα......εγω να δειτε ζηλεια....εχω να ανεβω σε βαπορι απτο 2002!!!!
Θα ψαξω κιεγω το σωρο μου να σηκωσω μερικες...(οι περισσοτερες που εχω "ιδιοκτητες"  ειναι απο bulkcarriers...κατα τ'αλλα....το μισο ιντερνετ εχω κατεβασει απο φωτο!!)

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Παμε λοιπον....Μερικα Απο την Συλλογη με τα Cargo...!!!





Και μερικα..."δικα μας"


Σπαζωντας παγους....


Θα εβαζα κι'αλλες...αλλα δε μ'αφηνει το μαραφετι....!!!
Θα συνεχισω....αν φυσικα θελετε!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και βέβαια θέλουμε! Για αυτό είναι αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Λετσι, γκό λοιπον.....

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Aς βαλουμε και κανενα τανκερ-ακι!!
Prairial,*Hellas Fos*, Sea Giant
Built *1979*
SubType: *Crude* 
Loa:*414,22*
DWT: *555,046
*Imo No:*7408720
*Η ιστορια του πλοιου (για αρκετο καιρο σε Ελληνικα χερια) σταματησε το 2003 οπου προσαραξε στην ακτη Gadani του πακισταν για να καταστραφει...!!   "Πηγε για παλιοσηδερα" με το ονομα Sea Giant

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Συνεχεια με μερικες φωτο απο το ιδιο πλοιο....

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Pierre Guillaumat -  Biggest Ship Ever Constructed 
Built: *1977*
SubType: *Crude* 

Flag: *France*

DWT: *555,051*

Draft: *28.603
*LOA: *414.23

*Το μεγαλητερο σκαφος που ναυπηγηθηκε ποτε 555 χιλιαδες τονοι..μηκος 415 μετρα ,μεγιστο βυθισμα 36μετρα....ενα νησι!!! 
Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1977 και πηγε για παλιοσηδερα το 1983.....


*(το Jahre Viking ειναι μεγαλητερο σε τοναζ, αλλα μετα απο ανακατασκευη)

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Λιγες ακομα απο το ιδιο βαπορι...

----------


## Petros

Υπηρχε ταση για γιγαντισμο των πλοιων παλαιοτερα αλλα εξαλειφτηκε λογω των περιορισμων των λιμανιων (drafts κτλ), της δυσκολιας να βρεθει αρκετο φορτιο για μια μεταφορα και του μεγαλου κοστους συντηρησης.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτή η τάση προέκυψε από το κλείσιμο της διώρυγας του Σουέζ από το 1967 έως το 1975 λόγω των πολέμων μεταξύ Ισραήλ και Αιγύπτου. Και την ανάγκη που προέκυψε ώστε να μεταφέρονται μεγάλες ποσότητες πετρελαίου κάνοντας τον περίπλου της Αφρικής χωρίς να μειωθεί η ποσότητα του μεταφερόμενου πετρελάιου λόγω του μεγαλύτερου ταξιδιού. Μετά το 1975 τα περισσότερα από αυτά τα πετρελαιοφόρα ήταν άχρηστα μια και δενμπορούσαν να περάσουν τη διώρυγα του Σουέζ (μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο βύθισμα - draught ή draft 16m), νομίζω το Jafre Viking είχε παραγγελθέι από κάποιο Έλληνα εφοπλιστή και δεν το παρέλαβε με την αιτιολογία ότι παρουσίαζε μεγάλους κραδασμούς (vibration) και το πήρε μια΄εταιρεία από το Χονγκ Κονγκ και το μετασκευασε.

----------


## Petros

Απο ποια στενα να περασουν αυτα τα πλοια. Ολο κυκλους θα επρεπε να κανουνε. Μαλλον τα VLCC ειναι πια τα μεγαλυτερα Tankers που προτιμωνται.(???)

----------


## Eleni

παιδιά... ελπίζω να μη κριθεί η αξιοπιστία μου από αυτο... σας χρωσταω τις γεφυρες... σήμερα λόγω γιορτης  δεν προλαβα... το συντομοτερο

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτή η τάση προέκυψε από το κλείσιμο της διώρυγας του Σουέζ από το 1967 έως το 1975 λόγω των πολέμων μεταξύ Ισραήλ και Αιγύπτου. Και την ανάγκη που προέκυψε ώστε να μεταφέρονται μεγάλες ποσότητες πετρελαίου κάνοντας τον περίπλου της Αφρικής χωρίς να μειωθεί η ποσότητα του μεταφερόμενου πετρελάιου λόγω του μεγαλύτερου ταξιδιού. Μετά το 1975 τα περισσότερα από αυτά τα πετρελαιοφόρα ήταν άχρηστα μια και δενμπορούσαν να περάσουν τη διώρυγα του Σουέζ (μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο βύθισμα - draught ή draft 16m), νομίζω το Jafre Viking είχε παραγγελθέι από κάποιο Έλληνα εφοπλιστή και δεν το παρέλαβε με την αιτιολογία ότι παρουσίαζε μεγάλους κραδασμούς (vibration) και το πήρε μια΄εταιρεία από το Χονγκ Κονγκ και το μετασκευασε.


Ακριβως αυτος ηταν ο λογος....8 χρονια κλειστο το σουεζ.....Η ναυλαγορα τοτε επετρεπε τετοια "Ανοιγματα" σε τοναζ...οποτε αναγκαστικα-προκλητικα...φτιαχτηκαν αυτα τα θηρια....
Πολλα μειονεκτηματα ομως....η κοπωση του πλοιου, η καταναλωση που ειχαν το κοστος συντηρησης..κτλ..κτλ!! Αν δειτε τον κυκλο ζωης ολων αυτων των πλοιων....ειναι συγγριτικα με ενα Panamax oυτε το 1/3!! (Εκτος απο το Ελλας Φως) που εζησε για 28 χρονια!!
Παντως οσο συναρπαστικα και αν ειναι στο να τα βλεπεις....αλλο τοσο δε θα ηθελες να ησουν πανω...
Οπως ακριβως ειπε και ο GiorgosS τωρα της "μοδας" στις τερατο-κατασκευες ειναι τα κοντεινεραδικα...(βλ. Εmma Maersk)....καποτε ηταν τα U.L.C.C!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τα περισσότερα από αυτά κατέληξαν FSO (*F*loating* S*torageand* O*ffloading unit περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ ) νομίζω ότι και το Jahre Viking έτσι κατέληξε όταν επισκευάστηκε μετά το χτύπημά του από την ιρακινή αεροπορία στον πόλεμο Ιράν-Ιρακ.

Για τις λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα ακόμα και η διώρυγα του Σουέζ σχεδιάζεται να εκβαθυνθεί στα -22 m γιατί μέχρι τώρα πρέπει να ξεφορτώνεται μέρος του φορτίου των πετρελαιοφόρων σε πλοία της διώρυγας για να περάσουν.
Δεν είναι ορθολογικό πάντως να αχρηστεύονται λιμάνια γιατί η ναυπηγηκή βιομηχανία τα αγνοεί. Ακόμα και τα αεροπλαοφόρα σχεδιάζονται να μπορούν μα δέσουν σε όσα περισσότερα λιμάνια γίνεται ("The minimum water depth required to operate carriers in inner channels and turning basins on the way to and at piers at home ports is between 14.9 and 15.24 m (49 and 50 ft) depending on harbor salinity. These numbers are similar for ports of call." οδηγίες για στρατιωτικά λιμάνια από το αμερικάνικο μηχανικό), ποσο περισσότερο ένα εμπορικό πλοίο που εξ ορισμού ...κάπου πρέπει να φορτώνει και να ξεφορτώνει.

----------


## gvaggelas

> Για αποθήκες δεν κάνουν ? 
> Θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως σημεία μεταφόρτωσης ενδεχομένως. 
> Επίσης, λόγω του όγκου τους ίσως να άξιζε το κόπο να αγοράζει κανείς το crude oil που μεταφέρει. Μέχρι να φτάσει εκεί που θα το παραδώσει μπορεί και να έχει τσιμπήσει κανά σεντς. Βέβαια μπορεί και να έχει χάσει κανά σεντς αλλά αυτά είναι τα ρίσκα της δουλειάς. 
> Πάντως, αυτός ο γιγαντισμός που φτάνει τα πράγματα στα όρια τους, ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για θάλασσα, δε ξέρω ρε παιδιά, αλλά μου φαίνεται σα να προκαλούμε τη μοίρα μας λιγουλάκι. 
> Τα ίδια δε γίνονται σήμερα και με τα container ? Και το θέμα δεν είναι απλά φτιάχνω ένα εργαλείο που κουβαλάει 12.000 κουτιά και βάλε και πάει με 40 μίλια, αλλά με ακολουθούν και άλλοι και τότε αλλάζει όλος ο λιμενικός χάρτης και εκεί που έχεις hubport ξαφνικά έχεις...άντε να μη πω τι έχεις και μας φάει η καταραμένη η λογοκρισία. 
> Είναι πρόβλημα. Διότι τις περισσότερες φορές το λιμενικό σύστημα μιας χώρας, ιδιωτικό ή μη, αποτελεί συνάμα και στρατηγικό όπλο της, ειδικά όταν η γεωγραφική της θέση είναι καλή και έχει μεγάλες αγορές δίπλα της.
> Δηλαδή ένα μεγάλο πλοίο πήγαν να φτιάξουν και τα έκαναν όλα άνω - κάτω. 
> Όταν ήρθε το Cosco Hellas στον Πειραιά είδαν και έπαθαν να το βάλουν μέσα . Σαβούρα έβγαζαν. Κουτιά έβγαζαν. Μόνο που δεν πήδηξαν στη θάλασσα για να το σηκώσουν. Τίποτε αυτό. Εκεί μουλάρι. Τους έφυγε η ψυχή και να μπουν και να βγουν.


Δυστυχώς είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, οι λιμένες πρέπει να προσαρμοστούν στα δεδομένα της ναυτιλίας και όχι το αντίστροφο. Οι λόγοι πολλοί. καταρχήν έχει αλλάξει το σύστημα παραγωγής λιμενικών υπηρεσιών. Οι λιμένες προσανατολίζονται κυρίως στην επίτευξη οικονομιών σκοπού, έχοντας ως στόχο να ικανοποιήσουν τις ανάγκες του πελάτη (ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία). Και δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλλιώς διότι στην λιμενική βιομηχανία πλέον ισχύει το "ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο". Σκέψου ότι υπάρψουν εταιρείες με 200 + πλοία. Αν ήσουν ιδιοκτήτης ενός λιμένα και σου έλεγε η εταιρεία ότι θα σε συμπεριλάβει στα δρομολόγιά της αρκεί να δημιουργήσεις κάποιες συγκεκριμένες υποδομές (εκβάθυνση διαύλου ναυσιπλοΐας, μεγαλύτερη προβλήτα κτλ) θα έλεγες όχι. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιο λιμάνι που να θέλει να 'διώξει' έναν τέτοιο πελάτη. ¶λλωστε η συγκέντρωση δύναμης στην πλευρά της ζήτησης ήταν μία από τις αιτίες ανάπτυξης των dedicated terminals, δηλαδή λιμενικές υποδομές για αποκλειστική χρήση από κάποια ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία ή πάροχο λιμενικών υπηρεσιών. Αν σε όλα ατά προσθέσεις και τον ανταγωνισμό που επικρατεί μεταξύ λιμένων, αλλά και εντός του ίδιου του λιμένα (πολλαπλοί πάροχοι λιμενικών υπηρεσιών) θα δεις ότι οι λιμένες είναι αναγκασμένοι να προσαρμόζονται στις εξελίξεις της ναυπηγικής τεχνολογίας αν θέλουν να επιβιώσουν.

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Aφου αναφερθηκε το Jahre Viking...Ας το δουμε κιολας...

Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1979 και ονομαστηκε Seawise Giant

Built: *12/1976* 
Type: *Tanker* 
Status: *In service as FSO.*SubType: *Crude
*LOA: *458.45

*Μερικες φωτο...πριν την επιθεση....

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Jahre Viking

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Μερικες ακομα...

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

................





Διπλα το*"*Saudi Glory*"* χωρητικοτητας........*276.000 DWT
*Σα motorship φαινεται διπλα του...!! :Confused:

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Kαι η μορφη του πλεον σαν F.S.O με το ονομα "Knock Nevis"

----------


## mastrokostas

Τίποτα στοιχεία για της μηχανές του? 
Σίγουρα τουρμπίνα !

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Eννοειται mastrokosta μου...ειπαμε ο φαδερ πατεν.....εγω μηχανικος ειμαι!!!

Engine Type: *Sumitomo Stal-Laval AP steam turbines, 50.000 PS, 37300 kW @  85 RPM*

Cubic: *658,362*

----------


## v.g.

Μήπως να ανεβαζες και καμια φώτο από το Berge Stalh.

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Vasiliki...εφτασεεεεεεεεεεει!!!!
Αν και ειχα σκοπο να συνεχισω με τα "ΜΑΜΟΥΘ", με πατησες εκει που ποναω...Στη μεγαλη αγαπη....!!! Eκανα μια ψαχτικη στο σκληρο...μια βολτα απο τον "γούγλη" και ναμεεεε.......

Παμε λοιπον να δουμε το τερας!! 



Panoramic View... (Mετρηστε τα και εσεις...*10* ειναι!!!!)



Port Side View (Ξεσαβουρωτο!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Συνεχεια.....

Starboard View....Boγαρουνε τα ρυμουλκα...(αει καντο ζαφτι..!!)




Stern View

----------


## kouklentes

Ξενοκρατη φιλε με τι ασχολεισαι αν επιτρεπεται .Οχι τιποτα αλλο με εχει εντυπωσιασει το φωτογραφικο σου αρχειο και αναρωτιεμαι απο που ολα αυτα

----------


## Ξενοκράτης



----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Dry-Dock






Xωραει πραμα....οχι αστεια.....!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Πω!Πω!Πω!Πω!Όταν είναι κενό φορτίου ,ο πιλότος πως ανεβαίνει ? Θα πρέπει να είναι ορειβάτης! 
Είδα ότι έχει και σημαία Νορβηγίας (Stavanger) .

----------


## v.g.

Dεν ειναι πολύ ωραίο???

10μπαρο!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κι ένα συγκριτικό τεστ ...μεγεθών:

Πηγή:http://www.dxman.com

Για να μην ψάχνετε 1 πόδι (ft) είναι 0,3048 m.

Mastrokosta έχεις καιρό να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες στην άλλη ενότητα με τα ποστάλια (μια που το φερε η κουβέντα :Very Happy:  ).

----------


## Eleni



----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## Ξενοκράτης

> Ξενοκρατη φιλε με τι ασχολεισαι αν επιτρεπεται .Οχι τιποτα αλλο με εχει εντυπωσιασει το φωτογραφικο σου αρχειο και αναρωτιεμαι απο που ολα αυτα


Kαλησπερα και απο μενα.....φιλε μου τελειωνω μηχανολογος μηχανικος (πλεον και με τη βουλα απο σημερα!) αλλα το αρχειο ειναι λογω αγαπης προς στα βαπορια..και ενα ονειρο ανεκπληρωτο...(προς το παρον ακομα..!)

----------


## Eleni

πολύ ωραία φωτό Κώστα



>

----------


## Eleni

*κούκλα; 

*

----------


## mastrokostas

πηγη:http://www.hs.fi/english/article/Tan.../1135225065161

----------


## mastrokostas

Από εκεί που ξεκίνησε η άνθηση της εμπορικής μας, ναυτιλίας !Τα liberty !

----------


## Petros

Οι Αμερικανοι δε τα εδωσαν / πουλησαν αυτα σε Ελληνες πλοιοκτητες μεταπολεμικα?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουμε και σχετικό θέμα στην ενότητα Ιστορικά και ¶λλα. Στην ίδια ενότητα υπάρχει και ένα βίντεο από ένα τέτοιο πλοίο που συντηρείται από βετεράνους και ταξιδεύει (!!!) που είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό για τις συνθήκες εργασίας των τότε ναυτικών (μηχανοστάσιο, καμίνες, γέφυρα "σπαρτιάτικη").
Τα αγόρασαν οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές για 580.000$ το καθένα με ένα πρόχειρο αποπληθορισμό (με βάση την τιμή της Χρυσής Λίρας) είναι περίπου η τιμή που έχει σήμερα το παλιοσίδερο (scrap). Δεν ξέρω αν τα πήραν για παλιοσίδερα και τα έβαλαν να ταξιδέψουν (με τον ηρωισμό των ελλήνων ναυτικών) αφού και αμερικάνικες εταιρείες αγόρασαν τέτοια πλοία και τα χρησιμοποίησαν. Αν ξέρει κάποιος λεπτομέρειες ας τις γράψει στο σχετικό θέμα.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Οι Αμερικανοι δε τα εδωσαν / πουλησαν αυτα σε Ελληνες πλοιοκτητες μεταπολεμικα?


Αγοράσθηκαν από του τότε Έλληνες εφοπλιστές με πίστωση, αλλά με την εγγύηση του ελληνικού κράτους !Όλα αυτά το 1947 !

----------


## Azzos

Paidia orees oi fotos apo ta ploia kai eidika tis gefires.....ala ta ploia den einai mono eksoteriki emfanisi kai gefires.....
BALTE KAI KAMIA FOTO APO MHXANOSTASTIO GIA NA DOUNE OI NEOI KAI NA THIMITHOUN OI PALIOI.... :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Paidia orees oi fotos apo ta ploia kai eidika tis gefires.....ala ta ploia den einai mono eksoteriki emfanisi kai gefires.....
> BALTE KAI KAMIA FOTO APO MHXANOSTASTIO GIA NA DOUNE OI NEOI KAI NA THIMITHOUN OI PALIOI....


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο φίλε μου !Μαζεύουμε υλικό λοιπον και ανοίγουμε νέο θέμα με μηχανοστάσια πλοίων !

----------


## dragstar

παρτε μια μικρη γευση απο κρυες καταστασεις....

----------


## Petros

Τι κανετε σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις? Εχω δει κατι φωτογραφιες με ολο το πλοιο καλυμμενο με παγο.

----------


## Morgan

ελα ντε τι κανεις σε τετοιες καταστασεις?
σε βαπορια της εταιρειας μας , τυχινει συχνα στον καναδα. τα πλοια στην κουβερτα ειναι εξοπλισμενα με γραμμες ζεστου ατμου που χρησιμοποιουν για να λυωνει ο παγος. οταν βεβαια αυτος πιανει στην μπομπα και σε μερη που δεν παιζει ατμος.....

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## Kyriakos

Που 'ναι η μπόμπα? οεο?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο εντυπωσιακά αλλά πολλές φορές απαραίτητα για να δέσουν τα μεγάλα ποντοπόρα. Βίντεο από το Discovery :
http://dsc.discovery.com/video/?play...tleId=20350154

----------


## mastrokostas

Πολύ όμορφη εμπειρία , αλλά και παρά πολλές ώρες standby !

----------


## Thanassis___

Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, που είναι υπό ελληνική σημαία, πλοιοκτησίας Costamare Shipping, και είναι ναυλωμένο στην κινεζικών συμφερόντων Cosco μέχρι το 2018, έχει μήκος μεγαλύτερο από τέσσερα γήπεδα ποδοσφαίρου, ενώ η μεταφορική του ικανότητα είναι 9.500 teu. Παρά το μέγεθός του, δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται για το μεγαλύτερο στην κατηγορία του πλοίο στον κόσμο αναπτύσσει υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 25,5 κόμβων και είναι το αδελφό τεσσάρων ομοίου μεγέθους πλοίων, που έχουν κατασκευαστεί για λογαριασμό της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας στα ναυπηγεία Hyundai Heavy Industries της Νοτίου Κορέας, τα οποία είναι ναυλωμένα από την Cosco.

----------


## k_chris

[/QUOTE] 
Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, που είναι υπό ελληνική σημαία, πλοιοκτησίας Costamare Shipping, και είναι ναυλωμένο στην κινεζικών συμφερόντων Cosco μέχρι το 2018, έχει μήκος μεγαλύτερο από τέσσερα γήπεδα ποδοσφαίρου, ενώ η μεταφορική του ικανότητα είναι 9.500 teu. Παρά το μέγεθός του, δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται για το μεγαλύτερο στην κατηγορία του πλοίο στον κόσμο αναπτύσσει υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 25,5 κόμβων και είναι το αδελφό τεσσάρων ομοίου μεγέθους πλοίων, που έχουν κατασκευαστεί για λογαριασμό της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας στα ναυπηγεία Hyundai Heavy Industries της Νοτίου Κορέας, τα οποία είναι ναυλωμένα από την Cosco.[/QUOTE]


ti mou 8umhses twra....

356.51m loa kai me postes polles fores na douleuoun se olo to mhkos tou....
exei plugs gia 700 refrigerators enw h metaforikh ikanotita tous me perika power containers einai 8ewrhtika aperioristh (ektos apo kati shmeia opou den vlepeis to cargo logw frames)
h foto einai travhgmenh sto HAMBURG fainetai kai to terminal pou peftame (trinity container terminal) sto ba9os, oxi ayto me ta gkriza gantry. 
edw htan ena apo ta pio epikundyna shmeia tou taxidiou (ektelesh strofhs mprosta sto nayphgeio se polu periorismeno xwro...)
tespa isws htan to pio an8rwpino meros pou pianame me polla services gia tous naytikous en anti8esi me th china

----------


## mastrokostas

πριν



και μετα

----------


## mastrokostas

Ουπς !Την κάτσαμε την βάρκα!

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## Petros

Σιγα μωρε τωρα...Ολα δυσκολα τα βρισκετε εσεις οι νεοι πια!

----------


## mastrokostas

Όπα !Δεν παμε καλά !Γέρνουμε !

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## mastrokostas

Όταν ήμουν πιτσιρικάς ( πριν πολλαααααααααα χρόνια ) έτσι ονειρευόμουν πως είναι τα βαπόρια .Με αμπάρια και κρενια .

----------


## Morgan

http://www.duivendijk.net/

αρκετες φωτο και ελληνικών πλοίων εδώ

αναζητηση με το ονομα και τυπο πλοιου καθως και δυνατοτητα αγορας..

----------


## Morgan

π.χ αυτο........

----------


## Petros

Κατι μου θυμιζει αυτο φιλε. Εχω ανεβει πανω οταν ηρθε Πειραια.

----------


## Morgan

to καστωρ δεν ειναι?

----------


## Petros

Το Altair ειναι, φαινεται κ το ονομα του κανονικα.

----------


## LNGmania

Γεια σε όλους και χαρηκα που σας βρήκα!!! Είμαι 4ετης απο τον Ασπροπυργο και με το καλο το επομενο φθινόπωρο θα έχω φυγει καπου μακριά...
Μεχρι τότε σας παραθέτω φωτο απο τα ταξιδια μου.

----------


## LNGmania



----------


## LNGmania



----------


## vassilisman

kala taksidia file ! i teleytaia foto apo poy einai ?

----------


## LNGmania

Ευχαριστω Βασίλη! Η φωτο είναι απο το Σουεζ οπου όταν περνάγαμε είχε γινει μολυνση λόγω της προσαραξης ενος γκαζαδικου απ' οτι θυμαμαι της Frontline.

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## Morgan

> Το Altair ειναι, φαινεται κ το ονομα του κανονικα.


ε οχι και καθαρα - σεβασου τον αστιγματισμο μου

----------


## Petros

Δεν φταις εσυ, εγω το γνωρισα ευκολα (γλειψιμο).

----------


## efouskayak

> Δεν φταις εσυ, εγω το γνωρισα ευκολα (γλειψιμο).


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα άπαιχτος !!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ράδα κάποιου μεσογειακού λιμανιού (μάλλον Βηρυτός) αρχές της δεκαετίας του '60.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Την κάτσαμε τη βάρκα ...7-9-1995 Στις ξέρες της Νότιας Ερυθράς από το ελληνόκτητο πλοίο που έσπευσε για συνδρομή

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Thanassis___
> 
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, που είναι υπό ελληνική σημαία, πλοιοκτησίας Costamare Shipping, και είναι ναυλωμένο στην κινεζικών συμφερόντων Cosco μέχρι το 2018, έχει μήκος μεγαλύτερο από τέσσερα γήπεδα ποδοσφαίρου, ενώ η μεταφορική του ικανότητα είναι 9.500 teu. Παρά το μέγεθός του, δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται για το μεγαλύτερο στην κατηγορία του πλοίο στον κόσμο αναπτύσσει υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 25,5 κόμβων και είναι το αδελφό τεσσάρων ομοίου μεγέθους πλοίων, που έχουν κατασκευαστεί για λογαριασμό της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας στα ναυπηγεία Hyundai Heavy Industries της Νοτίου Κορέας, τα οποία είναι ναυλωμένα από την Cosco.
> 
> 
>  
> ti mou 8umhses twra....
> 
> ...


Με αφορμή το post αυτό και τα άλλα με τα supertankers λίγο πιο πίσω, απόσπασμα από το άρθρου του Καθηγητή του πολυτεχνέιου Α Παπανικολάου "Υπάρχουν Όρια για τα Μεγέθη των Πλοίων;"για την Ειδική έκδοση της εφημερίδας απογευματινή για τα Ποσειδώνια 2004:
"Η αύξηση του μεγέθους του τύπου συμβαδίζει με την ζήτηση μεταφορών φορτίων υψηλής αξίας, σε άμεση συνάρτηση με την ανάπτυξη του παγκόσμιου βιοτικού επιπέδου, και ιδιαίτερα των οικονομικά ισχυρών χωρών. Οι ανωτέρω ρυθμοί αύξησης είναι σήμερα μοναδικοί για κάθε τύπο πλοίου και αναμένεται να συνεχισθούν την επόμενη τουλάχιστον δεκαετία. Ήδη σχεδιάζονται κιβωτιαγωγά πλοία μεταφορικής ικανότητας 15.000 έως 20000 TEU (MEGACONTAINERSHIPS) και εξετάζονται μία σειρά από τεχνολογικά προβλήματα, όπως η δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης των απαιτούμενων κινητηρίων μηχανών (αργόστροφες δηζελομηχανές ισχύος πάνω από 100000 kW) και των προωστηρίων μέσων (έλικες διαμέτρου πάνω από 10-12μ), προβλήμτα κάμψης/ στρέψης της μεταλλικής κατασκευής, θέματα χειρισμού των κιβωτίων από τις γερανογέφυρες κλπ., η λύση των οποίων εκτιμάται ότι είναι εφικτή στο ορατό μέλλον. Όμως, ανασταλτικός παράγοντας στην ραγδαία περαιτέρω εξέλιξη του τύπου είναι η απαιτούμενη λιμενική υποδομή (μήκος κρηπιδωμάτων, επιτρεπόμενα βυθίσματα, εξελιγμένα και κατά το δυνατόν αυτοματοποιημένα φορτοεκφορτωτικά μέσα), έστω σε ορισμένους κεντρικούς λιμένες (hubs), που απαιτεί υψηλές επενδύσεις με αβέβαιο (αυτή την στιγμή) θετικό αποτέλεσμα ως προς την περαιτέρω μείωση του μεταφορικού κόστους. Ελπιδοφόρες προβλέψεις δείχνουν ότι μέχρι το 2020 θα έχουν κατασκευασθεί πλοία 20000 TEU, τα οποία και προβλέπεταιτότε να είναι, από πλευράς μήκους (πάνω από 400μ), τα μεγαλύτερα κινούμενα πλωτά κατασκευάσματα της ανθρωπότητας. "
Ολόκληρο το άρθρο: http://www.naval.ntua.gr/~sdl/Public...LargeShips.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια και αναφέρθηκε στο M/V Nautilia το φορτηγοπόσταλο ας βάλουμε μια φωτογραφία από ένα κινέζικο τέτοιο (μάλλον ...κοντεινεροπόσταλο) πατήστε στη φωτογραφία για να τη δείτε σε μεγάλο μέγεθος.

Πηγή: http://www.schottel.de/eng/r_produkt...stellpropeller

----------


## Petros

Το δικο μας καραβι θα ειναι ή tanker ή bulker αλλιως θα καλεσω τον Morgan ξανα για ενισχυσεις. Ουτε containership, ουτε ro/ro ουτε τιποτα.-

 :Cool:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μαζι σου :Cool:  Έχω εκφραστέι άλλωστε στο σχετικό θέμα...

----------


## Morgan

kati tetoio

----------


## Petros

Να τσονταρουμε ολοι απο το κατιτις μας να το παρουμε.

TBR 'M/T NAUTILIA,GR'

----------


## Morgan

για μπαρκο μας βελπω Πετρο....πιο πιθανο ειναι

----------


## Petros

Εχω εγω καθαρο προσωπο να παρουμε δανειο. Μην στενοχωριεσαι ολα γινονται.

----------


## mastrokostas

Δύσκολες θάλασσες !

----------


## Morgan

na tis vlepeis oxi....
na tis noiwtheis omws..........!

----------


## mastrokostas

> na tis vlepeis oxi....
> na tis noiwtheis omws..........!


Συμφωνώ !Από της καρέκλες των γραφείων όλα μας φαίνονται ωραία, αλλά άμα είσαι μέσα, το ζόρι είναι μεγάλο!

----------


## mastrokostas

¶ντε να βάλω καπετάν Χρήστο και μια με μπουνάτσα !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Εχω εγω καθαρο προσωπο να παρουμε δανειο. Μην στενοχωριεσαι ολα γινονται.


Με το δάνειο που μπορείς να πάρεις ούτε αυτό δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε:
lindos (Custom).JPG
...Το άσπρο αριστερά :Razz:  :Mad:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Με το δάνειο που μπορείς να πάρεις ούτε αυτό δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε:
> lindos (Custom).JPG
> ...Το άσπρο αριστερά


Γιατί τον πληγώνεις ρε Παναγιώτη ?

----------


## Petros

> Με το δάνειο που μπορείς να πάρεις ούτε αυτό δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε:
> lindos (Custom).JPG
> ...Το άσπρο αριστερά


Δεν σου κανει? Ολοι απο καπου ξεκινησαν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *PLAMER* στην μεγάλη του Περάματος, την Κυριακή 23-12-07.

PLAMER.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Πάντα ένα πλοίο είναι ένα καλό θέμα για φωτογράφηση , αν και εδώ δεν βοηθά ο φωτισμός
¶ροδο στην Λεμεσό περιμένει να ξεφορτώσει ,

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το NEDROMA σήμερα στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας.

NEDROMA.jpg

----------


## Morgan

wraia fwto...
den tha elega kai to idio gia to vapori vevaia.....

na sai kala!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *ΤROY* τον περασμένο Νοέμβρη, με την βοήθεια ρυμουλκών, μεταβαίνει από το μόλο Δραπετσώνας στο Πέραμα.

TROY.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτόν τον μάγκα τον βάζω εδώ ,γιατί είναι η παρέα του ναυτικού .Φαντάζομε ότι πολλοί από εμάς θα έχουμε κάτσει σε κάποια πρύμη και θα τον έχουμε ταΐσει .Και φυσικά κροσαροντας κάποιον ωκεανό ,μόλις τον είδαμε καταλάβαμε ότι ζυγώνουμε κοντά σε στεριές .

----------


## 2nd mate

στη ραδα της fyjairah τον απριλιο του '98 με λαντζα προς το ASTRO ANTARES της KRISTEN μια ευχαριστη παρακαμψη στο πρωην ΕΛΛΑΣ ΦΩΣ(στη φωτο ως SEA GIANT).πραγματικος γιγαντας...
Hellas Fos.jpg

Hellas Fos 1.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Και ... τις φωτο. Τυχερος εισαι που πετυχες αυτο το μεγαθηριο. Καλα εκει στη Fujairah αν εισαι σε λαντζα πετυχαινεις κελεπουρια. Θυμαμαι οταν μια φορα βγηκα στη Fujairah με λαντζα, υπολογιζα με το ματι πανω απο 70 βαπορια. Δυστυχως για μενα ειχε νυχτωσει μεχρι να φυγουμε...Αναθεματισμενα στορια, αυτα μας καθυστερησαν...

----------


## 2nd mate

και εμεις περαστικοι για στορια ειμασταν απο το ΕΛΛΑΣ ΦΩΣ αλλα οπως λες βρισκεις πολλα κελεπουρια εκει,η χαρα του καραβολατρη.

----------


## JASON12345

> Δύσκολες θάλασσες !



Πολύ ωραία η φωτό.
Ψυχεδέλια...

----------


## Thanassis___

Το νεοτευκτο CSCL LE HAVRE (9600teus) της ΔΑΝΑΟΣ ειναι πληρες αυτοποιημενο και μπορει να ταξιδεψει μονο του μεσω δορυφορων απο Ασια εως Ευρωπη! Αρκει βεβαια να εχει καυσιμα!!!

----------


## panagiotis_f

Το πλοιο HELLAS PROGRESS στο λιμανι της Βομβαης

----------


## panagiotis_f

Το πλοιο HELLAS PROGRESS

DSC00327.JPG

----------


## blackcode

Καλως ηρθα στο forum σας , αν και αργα το ανακαλυψα !
θα προσθετα και γω μερικες φωτογραφιουλες αλλα ατυχησα και δεν τις εχω μαζι μου...
θα τις ανεβασω με την πρωτη ευκαιρεια..ειναι απο 2 βαπορακια (tankers) που εκανα σαν 1οετης και 2οετης δοκιμος  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

PANAMAX

----------


## kalypso

377.jpg


μια φωτογραφία από τα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος στις 19/1/2008

----------


## panagiotis_f

Το πλοιο Hellas Progress στα μουσωνια του Ινδικου

DSC00698.jpg

----------


## Asterias

ποντοπόρο με ανοιχτά αμπάρια
n708063119_264733_1363.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Αυτά που φτιάχνουν κάτι σαν σκηνές ινδιάνων είναι οι πόρτες για τα αμπάρια?

----------


## blackcode

> Αυτά που φτιάχνουν κάτι σαν σκηνές ινδιάνων είναι οι πόρτες για τα αμπάρια?


Ναι  :Smile: 
Ειναι σηκωμενες προς τα πανω και διπλωνουν οπως βλεπω  :Very Happy:

----------


## panagiotis_f

LPG HELLAS FOS
Hellas Fos (2).gif

----------


## panagiotis_f

Το COSCO GUANGZHOU στο separation του COLOMBO
DSC00368.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

Τo TI EUROPE στο MALACCA SRAIT
DSC0112911.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

To OVERSEAS REINMAR στην SIKKA (ΙΝΔΙΑ)
DSCN1570.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

Παρακατω παραθετω ενα videoclip (ναυτικου περιεχομενου)δικης μου σκηνοθεσιας ενος γνωστου τραγουδιου.
Αποτελειται απο δυο κομματια και γινονται extract με το Winrar.

Κατεβαστε το απο εδω:

http://rapidshare.com/files/85762842...oria.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85769912...oria.part2.rar

----------


## Thanassis___

Photo: Courtesy of Tsakos Group

----------


## panagiotis_f

Το πλοιο King Alexander

King Alexander.jpg

King Alexander2.jpg

King Alexander3.jpg

King Alexander4.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

Τα αδελφακια Acropolis και Parthenon

Acropolis.jpg

Acropolis1.jpg

Parthenon1.jpg

Parthenon2.jpg

Parthenon4.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τα αδελφακια Acropolis και Parthenon


. Βαλε και μερικά στοιχεία τους για να μαθαίνουμε .

----------


## jumpman

ta Acropolis, Pantheon kai king Alexander htan tou Latsh?Ti xwritikothta eixan?Milame gia gigantes e?

----------


## panagiotis_f

> . Βαλε και μερικά στοιχεία τους για να μαθαίνουμε .


Οριστε και τα στοιχεια τους.
KING ALEXANDER
=============
Type: Crude oil carrier
Built: 1978
DWT: 498,998
Draft: 24,02m
Gross Tonnage: 245,140
Length overall: 364,05
Beam: 79,04
Speed:16,00
Engine Type: General electric

ACROPOLIS
=========
Type: Crude oil carrier
Built: 1978
DWT: 402,932
Draft: 23,41m
Gross Tonnage: 188,947
Length overall: 381,92
Beam: 63,30
Speed:16,25
Engine Type: Kawasaki steam 31,920 KW

PARTHENON
==========
Type: Crude oil carrier
Built: 1978
DWT: 409,400
Draft: 23,413m
Gross Tonnage: 198,783
Length overall: 381,92
Beam: 63,30
Speed:16,25
Engine Type: Kawasaki steam 31,920 KW

Τα παραπανω πλοια μαζι με το HELLAS FOS (DWT:555.000) και τα PARIS και OLYMPIA SPIRIT (DWT:300.000) καθως και το ERRIETA ηταν τα ULCC της εταιρειας του Λατση.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Οριστε και τα στοιχεια τους.
> KING ALEXANDER
> =============
> Type: Crude oil carrier
> Built: 1978
> DWT: 498,998
> Draft: 24,02m
> Gross Tonnage: 245,140
> Length overall: 364,05
> ...


Να είσαι καλά .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

To *PIONEER TRADER* στην μεγάλη του Περάματος, 27-1ου-08.

PIONEER TRADER.jpg

----------


## Morgan



----------


## panagiotis_f

Το HELLAS PROGRESS στην ραδα της Σιγκαπουρης
DSC03544.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

To HELLAS ENDURANCE στην ραδα της Fujairah.
DSC10.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

Ηλιοβασιλεμα στην ραδα της Fujairah
Dsc 11.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

Καπου στην Ρωσια..
MVC-003F.JPG

----------


## Morgan

μολις κατεβηκαμε την σκαλα , φωτο απο την λατζα στην ραδα Σινγκαπουρης
Iver Exporter - ολλανδικης σημαιας

----------


## panagiotis_f

LPG HELLAS FOS - Sea trials
Hellas Fos.jpg

----------


## Baggeliq

Από φωτογραφική εξόρμηση με το φίλο μου

----------


## mastrokostas

Οπα!

----------


## kalypso

Aυτή την στιγμή βρίσκονται δεμένα στο λιμάνι του Ρόττερνταμ το Agia Thalassini II (cargo) και το Eleousa Trikoukiotis (tanker)

----------


## mastrokostas

Κατι λειπει ???

----------


## Baggeliq

Το ονειρεμένο Tanker  μας περιμένει μέσα στον Ατλαντικό για βγει στην στεριά…


DSC00012.JPG

----------


## JASON12345

Τελικά πως τα πήγε αυτό το βαπόρι;

----------


## Baggeliq

> Τελικά πως τα πήγε αυτό το βαπόρι;


 Δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου αλλά για να βυθιστεί  γεμάτο λογικά καμία μετατόπιση φορτίου θα έγινε νομίζω τι άλλο να ήταν για να πάρει αυτή τη θέση

----------


## kalypso

> Το ονειρεμένο Tanker μας περιμένει μέσα στον Ατλαντικό για βγει στην στεριά…
> 
> 
> DSC00012.JPG


 
πού'ν'το  πού'ν'το το tankerάκι?????

----------


## Baggeliq

> πού'ν'το  πού'ν'το το tankerάκι?????


Να τω το  δεν το βλεπεις ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το κουφάρι σίγουρα δεν είναι tanker αφού δεν διακρίνονται σωληνώσεις. Μάλλον πρέπει να είναι κοντέινερ και κατά μεγάλη πιθανότητα είναι το MSC Napoli που την ιστορία του την είδαμε σε ιδιαίτερο θέμα

----------


## Baggeliq

> Το κουφάρι σίγουρα δεν είναι tanker αφού δεν διακρίνονται σωληνώσεις. Μάλλον πρέπει να είναι κοντέινερ και κατά μεγάλη πιθανότητα είναι το MSC Napoli που την ιστορία του την είδαμε σε ιδιαίτερο θέμα


 
*Έχεις δίκιο μοιάζουν*

----------


## Apostolos

Και ένας γκαζάς! Φώτο του Γ. Γιαννακή χθές στο Σαρωνικό!
Όχι για να μήν λέτε ότι μόνο για ποστάλια λέμε!!!ΠΤΗΣΗ 20-02-2008 137.JPG

----------


## nautikos

Οσο και αν σας φαινεται παραξενο (στους φορτηγησιους ποντοπορους και λοιπους γνωστες), το πλοιου αυτο ανηκει στον πολυ γνωστο τυπο* SD-14*. Προκειται για το *Sea Venture*, το οποιο μετασκευαστηκε απο _τζενεραλαδικο_ φορτηγο σε _δεξαμενοπλοιο_! 

Για ''εμας'' εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια, μιας και γεννηθηκε στα μερη μας! Το _1972_ καθελκυστηκε απο τα _Ελληνικα Ναυπηγεια Σκαραμαγκα_ με το ονομα *Hellenic Carrier*, για λογαριασμο της _Hellenic Lines,_ η αλλιως της Ελληνικης του _Καλλιμανοπουλου_.

Sea Venture.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Το Vigur, αν δεν κάνω λάθος του Πολέμη, ενώ παίρνει πιλότο έξω από τον Πειραιά !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι λάθος να κάνεις μπρέ Κώστα ???  :Very Happy: 

Θρυλικό σινιάλο που βγάζει μάτια, έστω και με κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές όπως μας έχει πει *ΕΔΩ* ο φίλος noulos. :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τι λάθος να κάνεις μπρέ Κώστα ??? 
> 
> Θρυλικό σινιάλο που βγάζει μάτια, έστω και με κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές όπως μας έχει πει *ΕΔΩ* ο φίλος noulos.


Έχω αρχίσει να μην είμαι σίγουρος για πολλά πλέoν !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Έχω αρχίσει να μην είμαι σίγουρος για πολλά πλέoν !


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο φίλε μου. Δεν έχεις ακούσει που λένε :

''¶μα γεράσει ο άνθρωπος και το μαλλί ασπρίσει.......''  :Razz: 

(Εμ, πήγαινες γυρεύοντας να τ' ακούσεις !!!) :mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Μου προέκυψε σήμερα και ένα Freedom το οποίο κατά σύμπτωση έχει και ένα όνομα που επίσης με " τσίγκλισε ", είναι το Φ/Γ CAPE SYROS που βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα. Ο βασικότερος όμως λόγος που το φωτογράφισα είναι για να θυμηθούμε όλοι οι Αξιωματικοί της Γέφυρας, το ΚΕΣΕΝ και φυσικά το μάθημα της Ευστάθειας που πολλοί λατρέψανε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  και περισσότεροι μισήσανε  :Razz: .... Να λοιπόν μια τελευταίας έκδοσης Φριντομάρα (έχει και μαγκιόρα μπίγα)..:

PICT3452.jpg

----------


## Morgan

θα κοιταξω αυτη την εβδομαδα να ανεβασω 2-3 φωτο απο πλοια μεσα στα χιονια...
Ο καναδας αυτη την εποχη σκοτωνει..

----------


## stavrosm

To Hellespont Alhambra. Κριμα πουληθηκε.
ALHAMBRA 140.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Μερικες φωτογραφιες φορτηγων πλοιων

-Το Athlos στην Κυνοσουρα στις 18.2.2007
-Το Efdim Hope στο Κερατσινι στις 31.12.2006
-Το Go Pride στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 23.12.2006
-Το Katerina G.στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 23.12.2006
-Το Magic Triangle στην Ελευσινα (τσιμεντα Τιταν) στις 6.1.2007

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> To Hellespont Alhambra. Κριμα πουληθηκε.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4524


Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!! Μήπως έχεις και κανα στοιχείο για το βαπόρι;

----------


## Apostolos

Το M/V Kastro της Neda Maritime κατα τον πρόσφατο διάπλου του απο το Ρίο

Δωράκι η αεροφώτο απο τον φίλο του φόρουμ Γιώργο Γιαννακή
NEDA-KASTRO-RIO.jpg
http://www.giannakis-photo.gr/

----------


## stavrosm

http://supertankers.topcities.com/
http://supertankers.topcities.com/id93.htm
εδω θα βρεις περισσοτερα για το Alhambra και πολλα αλλα.
Κυρια μηχανη ειχε την 9RTA-84TD SULZER. Τα περισσοτερα ταξιδια που καναμε ηταν περσικο - αμερικη.

----------


## stavrosm

Το Hellespont Capitol και το Hellespont Paradise. Και τα δυο τωρα εχουν γινει καρφιτσες. Στο Paradise ειχε γυριστει η ταινια The spy who loved me.  (Bond , James Bond). Τοτε λεγοταν Liparus.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ευχαριστούμε για τα στοιχεία stavrosm. "Κούκλα" το είχατε το μηχανοστάσιο πεντακάθαρο όπως και η κουβέρτα!!!
Δεν πιστέυω να σας μουρμούραγε η USGC για τη σακούλα;
Αν έχεις κι άλλες βάλε μερικές στο θέμα με τις φωτογραφίες μηχανοστασίων

----------


## stavrosm

Φιλε Παναγιωτη γελασα με την ευστοχη παρατηρηση για την σακουλα. Το πιστευεις οτι δεν την ειχα προσεξει ? Οσο για το USCG οσες φορες μπηκε μεσα επαθε πλακα με το παγοβουνο. Ετσι λεγαμε το καραβι γιατι ειναι ολο ασπρο. Φωτο απο μηχανοστασια ? οκ

----------


## stavrosm

To Captain X Kyriakoy στην Βραζιλια. Απο εκει ξεμπαρκαρα.

----------


## mastrokostas

> To Captain X Kyriakoy στην Βραζιλια. Απο εκει ξεμπαρκαρα.


Ελπίζω να κάθισες Βραζιλία κάνα μήνα !

----------


## stavrosm

Σιγουρα γιατι ειχαμε βαση τη Βραζιλια. Ναυλομενοι στην PETROBRAS. Τοσο χαλια σου λεω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Φιλε Παναγιωτη γελασα με την ευστοχη παρατηρηση για την σακουλα. Το πιστευεις οτι δεν την ειχα προσεξει ? Οσο για το USCG οσες φορες μπηκε μεσα επαθε πλακα με το παγοβουνο. Ετσι λεγαμε το καραβι γιατι ειναι ολο ασπρο. Φωτο απο μηχανοστασια ? οκ


Ευτυχώς γιατί από ότι είδαμε στο θέμα με τις παρατηρήσεις επιθεωρήσεων καμιά φορά όσο πιο καλοσυντηρημένο και προσεγμένο είναι το βαπόρι τόσο πιο "κουφά" βρίσκουν για να παρατηρήσουν οι επιθεωρητές για να δικαιολογήσουν το μεροκάματό τους. :Very Happy: 





> Σιγουρα γιατι ειχαμε βαση τη Βραζιλια. Ναυλομενοι στην PETROBRAS. Τοσο χαλια σου λεω.


Δύσκολο μπάρκο φαίνεται... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## stavrosm

To Hellespont Capitol.

----------


## stavrosm

To Hellespont Paramount. Καρφιτσες τωρα πια.

----------


## Morgan

To Byzantion tou Tsakou

----------


## stavrosm

To Hellespont Grand και αλλη μια ωραια απο το Capitolaki.

----------


## stavrosm

SEAGRACE.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο μεγαθήρια στην Κυνοσούρα, το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε.

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΜΙΛΙΑΝΟΣ* και *RM HUNTER*.

AGIOS EMILIANOS.jpg 

RM HUNTER.jpg

----------


## ilias1535

Μήπως ξέρετε το agios emilianos ποιας εταιρείας ειναι?Ήταν στην κυννοσούρα για παρα παλυ καιρό

----------


## nautikos

Ανηκει στην *Ilios Shipping* με εδρα τον _Πειραια_.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Ανηκει στην *Ilios Shipping* με εδρα τον _Πειραια_.


ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ..........naytike..

----------


## ilias1535

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τρεις φωτογραφίες πλοίων χθεσινές, από το Πέραμα.

*VENETICO B.* στην Κυνοσούρα, και τα διερχόμενα *MELINA* και *GAZ FAREAST*.

VENETICO B.jpg

MELINA.jpg

GAZ FAREAST.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το σάτι δίπλα στο Venetico B τι δουλειές έκανε;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και μία ...σούζα, σήμερα στο μόλο ΔΕΗ.

Ο Βασίλειος δεν ...κρατιέται με τίποτα. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

MOLOS DEH_3.jpg

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Μια φωτογραφία που τράβηξα πριν μερικά χρόνια
DSCN0059.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία κουμπάρε! 

Ας βάλουμε και μερικά στοιχεία για το ...γκαζαδικάκι που πέρασες από την πλώρη του.

Πρέπει να είναι το με ιταλική σημάια M/T Vallermosa της Εταιρείας Navigazione Montanari.
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 2003 (παραλαβή) από το ναυπηγέιο Hyundai Mipo Dockyard Co. Ltd.
Διακριτικό κλήσης (call sign): IBZT
Ολικό Μήκος (Loa): 176 m
Μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp): 168 m
Μέγιστο πλάτος (Β): 31 m
Βύθισμα: 10 m
DWT: 35.000 μετρικοί τόνοι (Mg)
Μεταφορική ικανότητα (χωρητικότητα δεξαμενών): 45.000 m³

Κινήται με μια μηχανή ντήζελ HYUNDAI B&W 6S50MC ισχύος 11.640 BHP (8.680 kW) που δίνει κίνηση σε μία προπέλα σταθερού βήματος, μάγιστη ταχύτητα 15 κόμβοι. 
Έχει τρέις ηλεκτρομηχανες των 720kW η κάθε μία και μία ενάγκης (emargency) των 100 kW. Όπως φάινεται και στη φωτογραφία έχει ένα bow thruster των 1.000 kW.

Για την μπάριζα δίπλα δεν βρήκα τίποτα :Sad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αμφιταλαντεύτηκα αν πρέπει να μπει εδώ ή στο θέμα με τα ρυμουλκά. Αλλά μια και τα ονόμαζαν ποντοπόρα ρυμουλκά (και η υπηρεσία πιανόταν κανονικά σαν φορτηγά και όχι μειωμένη, φτάνει να αποδεικνυόταν από το ημερολόγιο ότι έκαναν ποντοπόρα ταξίδια)* το βάζω εδώ.
Εν πλώ στον Ινδικό Ωκεανό τραβερσάδα μεταφοράς πλωτής δεξαμενής από Ιαπωνία στην Ελλάδα (δεν θυμάμαι που).
tug1.jpg

*Νομίζω ότι ισχύει ακόμα αυτό.

----------


## mastrokostas

Παναγιώτη αυτά είναι άλλου είδους ταξίδια από ότι έχω ακούσει .Όταν έπεφταν σε καιρό είχαν προβλήματα μεγάλα.. Κοβόταν το ρυμουλκιο ,και γινόταν αγώνας για να μην το χάσουν .Και η θάλασσα βουνό . Άλλο ταξίδι αυτό ,τελείως διαφορετικό από αυτά που ξέρουμε .

----------


## Leo

> Παναγιώτη αυτά είναι άλλου είδους ταξίδια από ότι έχω ακούσει .Όταν έπεφταν σε καιρό είχαν προβλήματα μεγάλα.. Κοβόταν το ρυμουλκιο ,και γινόταν αγώνας για να μην το χάσουν .Και η θάλασσα βουνό . ¶λλο ταξίδι αυτό ,τελείως διαφορετικό από αυτά που ξέρουμε .


΄

Εξ ού και τα μπράτσα του μαστρο Κοσμά!! Φαντάζομαι θα σου έχει διηγηθεί ιστορίες Παναγιώτη...

----------


## mastrokostas

Η ΠΡΥΜΗ !
Αλλά και αυτή η βαρδιολα !!Μέχρι να την περπατήσεις από την μια πλευρά στην άλλη ....έχεις πεινάσει !


πηγη :http://www.vesseltracker.com

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μια όμορφη συνάντηση !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ΄
> 
> Εξ ού και τα μπράτσα του μαστρο Κοσμά!! Φαντάζομαι θα σου έχει διηγηθεί ιστορίες Παναγιώτη...


Με τέτοιες ιστορίες μεγάλωσα... Για αυτό σας τσιγκλαω να γράφετε τις δικές σας... Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σε αυτό το ταξίδι που τους βρήκε τυφώνας στιον Ινδικό




> Παναγιώτη αυτά είναι άλλου είδους ταξίδια από ότι έχω ακούσει .Όταν έπεφταν σε καιρό είχαν προβλήματα μεγάλα.. Κοβόταν το ρυμουλκιο ,και γινόταν αγώνας για να μην το χάσουν .Και η θάλασσα βουνό . ¶λλο ταξίδι αυτό ,τελείως διαφορετικό από αυτά που ξέρουμε .


Από ότι είχα ακούσει το άφηναν για να μην τους πνίξει. Όπως σε αυτή την περίπτωση παραπάνω με τον τυφώνα το άφησαν και μια και δεν μπορούσαν να αποφύγουν τον τυφώνα τον περίμεναν να περάσει. Το έχω δει και με τα μάτια μου γραμμένο στο ημερολόγιο του πλοίου "stand by εν αναμονή του τυφώνα [κάποιο όνομα]". Ευτυχώς πήγαν όλα καλά και το ρυμούλκίο το ξαναβρήκαν.

----------


## Morgan



----------


## tintin

kai mia foto apo mena
2.jpg

----------


## tintin

pws ginetai na anevasw fwto gia na fainetai kateuthian xwris na xreiazetai na pathsw to sinimeno??? :Confused:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δες εδώ πως γίνεται προς το παρόν το έφτιαξα εγώ.
Έχεις κανα στοιχείο για το βαπόρι;

----------


## tintin

Ευχαριστω Παναγιωτη!
Στοιχεια για το συγκεκριμενο βαπορι δεν εχω. Το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι βρισκεται σε πλωτη δεξαμενη στο ναυπηγειο Qingdao στην Κινα. Και αυτο το ξερω επειδη εγω τραβηξα την φωτο. :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έψαξα και βρήκα μερικά Πρέπει να είναι το M/V Angel III, Panamax Βulk Carrier, με σημαία Μάλτας της εταιρείας FRANCO COMPANIA NAVIERA S.A., με IMO No 8901793.
DWT: 43.665 μετρικοί τόνοι
GT: 25.891
NT: 13.673
Μήκος (Loa): 185,84 m
Πλάτος (Β): 30,4 m
Πηγή: http://www.franco.gr/fleet/angel.php

----------


## Apostolos

Ωραίο βαποράκι!!!!
m_111_tritonosprey.jpg

----------


## tintin

ωραιος ο Παναγιωτης!! Τελικα μπορεις να βρεις σχεδον τα παντα στο διαδικτυο. 
Αν ξερεις τον τροπο να ψαχνεις... :Wink:

----------


## AlexG

Για πολλες φωτο και πληροφοριες για super tankers και οχι μονο:

http://supertankers.topcities.com/id133.htm

----------


## nautikos

> Για πολλες φωτο και πληροφοριες για super tankers και οχι μονο:
> 
> http://supertankers.topcities.com/id133.htm


Παλιο παλιο το λινκ...:mrgreen: Το εχουμε ξαναπει.

----------


## AlexG

sorry, αλλα δε το προσεξα. :Smile:

----------


## ChiefMate

Mia foto apo dry dock sto Zhousan(China)...Cape size bulker!
Yparxoun k alles gia opoion endiaferetai!

----------


## mastrokostas

Αν φαίνεται και η δεξαμενή ,η και η πρύμη με την προπέλα έξω .Μας ενδιαφέρει !

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Mia foto apo dry dock sto Zhousan(China)


Τι τυχερός που ήσουν σε αυτό το παραδεισένιο νησι.... Zhousan Dao...:mrgreen:

----------


## ChiefMate

[QUOTE=Giorgos_D;78145]Τι τυχερός που ήσουν σε αυτό το παραδεισένιο νησι.... Zhousan Dao...:mrgreen:[/QUOTE

Apo tyxi allo tipota!Htan to 2005 pou anoikse i yarda,k ginotan xamos!Metra asfaleias miden k oi vardies itan efialtis!Tyxane peristatika pou ama sas ta pw tha gelate gia meres...

----------


## ChiefMate

> Αν φαίνεται και η δεξαμενή ,η και η πρύμη με την προπέλα έξω .Μας ενδιαφέρει !


Gia des!Exw arketes,mono postalia min mou zitate!
DSC00373.jpg
DSC00370.jpg

----------


## Giorgos_D

Γραμματικέ, σε ποιο ναυπηγείο ησουν? γιατι εχει 3-4 εκει...

----------


## ChiefMate

> Γραμματικέ, σε ποιο ναυπηγείο ησουν? γιατι εχει 3-4 εκει...


Ayto pou eimoun einai kainourgio sxetika,anoikse to 2005 apo tin COSCO(COSCO Zhousan legotan) k malista exoun skapsei ena vouno gia na ftiaksoun tin deksameni wste na xwraei megala vaporia...

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

> Για πολλες φωτο και πληροφοριες για super tankers και οχι μονο:
> 
> http://supertankers.topcities.com/id133.htm


Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σου
Στο παραπάνω βρήκα το ATIA C του Κ.Κομνηνού που το συνόδευσα στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι από το Πέραμα μέχρι το Τσιμπουτί, όπου και το παρέλαβε ρυμουλκό για να το πάει για διάλυση.
Μόλις είχα απολυθεί από φαντάρος και έφυγα τον Ιούνιο του 84 Ανθυποπλοίαρχος τραβερσάδα στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι, που ποτέ δεν έγινε ποτέ έτσι όπως είχε προγραμματισθεί. Φαντάσου ότι μείναμε μονάχα 7 άτομα για να το παραδώσουμε στο ρυμουλκό και περάσαμε 2 μήνες ψαρεύοντας και περνώντας μια περιπέτεια που δεν θα ξεχάσω μέχρι να πεθάνω.
το πρώτο όνομα του βαποριού είναι το ILLE DE LA CITE ένα VLCC που όταν το πηγαίναμε για κόψιμο ήταν μόνο 12 χρόνων.
σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Leo

Αφιερωμένη στους Espresso Venezia, karystos αλλά και όσους ζούν ή κατάγονται από εκεί.

P1060156.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου *Leo*, να 'σαι καλά.  :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

To *Astro Antares* της Kristen Navigation. (φωτο: www.shipspotting.com)

----------


## ChiefMate

Na k alles fwto pou isws endiaferoun kapoious...
Ena b/c tis Anangel,to fwtografisa eksw apo tin Sunda,anevaine gia Spore...
DSC00302.jpg

----------


## ChiefMate

Loipon paidia simera m exei piasei mparkariasi,gi ayto parte alli mia!
DSC01269.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη δέυτερη στο Σουέζ είσαστε; Αν είναι Σουέζ κι έχεις και καμια άλλη βάλε στο θέμα για τη διώρυγα.

----------


## ChiefMate

[quote=Παναγιώτης;79028]Στη δέυτερη στο Σουέζ είσαστε; Αν είναι Σουέζ κι έχεις και καμια άλλη βάλε στο θέμα για τη διώρυγα.

Ela nai Suez Canal einai..Exw para polles,tha anexasw osesperisoteres mporw!

----------


## WaveRider

Αφιερωμένο στον MastroKosta. 

OceanPrincess.zip.jpg

----------


## WaveRider

Εταιρία : Blue Line
Καθέλκυση στην Κορέα (Hyundai) 15-2-2008


OceanPrincess2.zip.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Ωραιο βαπορι !Απο μεσα εχουμε καμια φωτο ?

----------


## WaveRider

Distixws MastroKwsta mou teleiwse i mpataria tis cameras. Mesa eixe akoma to "nailon stous kanapedes". To mixanostasio , opws kai olo to bapori, itan pentakatharo. 23 atoma plirwma, 6 Ellines kai oi upoloipoi Filippinezoi. Nomizw auto metefere to periergo Hliealaio apo Oukrania  :Cool:

----------


## Apostolos

Το ολοκαίνουργιο Ro/Ro-Tanker της ΕΛΙΝ σήμερα πρώτη μέρα στον Πειραιά!
Πολύ όμορφο!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το ολοκαίνουργιο Ro/Ro-Tanker της ΕΛΙΝ σήμερα πρώτη μέρα στον Πειραιά!
> Πολύ όμορφο!


Εδω περισσότερα για το πλοίο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα ρορο κατασκευασμένο στην πρώην Ανατολική Γερμανία στη ράδα του Πειραιά. (το ...μπλέ :Very Happy: )
rroline.jpg
Είναι το RRoline με σημαία Παναμά και IMO 8606604 που διαχειρίζεται η εταιρεία Merchant Marine Management S.A.
Κατασκευάστηκε to 1986 στην Ανατολική Γερμανία.
GT: 6894
NT: 2068
DWT: 4673 τόνοι
Εκτόπισμα: 8955 τόνοι
Μήκος  Ολικό (Loa):    125,90 m
Μήκος  Μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp):      118,00  m
Πλάτος :      16,20 m
Βύθισμα:       5,66 m

Έχει δύο μηχανές 2648 kW η κάθε μία 6VDS 48/42 της εταιρείας SKL Motors GmbH που κινούν δύο προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος που μπορούν να του δώσουν ταχύτητα 15,5 κόμβους. Έχει τέσσερις ηλεκτρομηχανές δύο των 640 kW και δύο των  400 kW. Είναι καταχωρημένο στο Ρωσικό Νηογνώμονα από όπου και οι πληροφορίες (http://www.rs-head.spb.ru/regbook/cd_eng/index.htm)

----------


## nautikos

Ειναι τακτικος επισκεπτης της Ελλαδας παντως. Πολλες φορες εμφανιζεται στην _Ελευσινα_ (ραδα κυριως) και το θυμαμαι μαλιστα μια φορα που δεξαμενιζοταν στη μεγαλη _Βασιλειαδη_.

----------


## Asterias

H φωτο του Μαΐστρου? Με Μαΐστρο είναι?

----------


## LNGmania

> To Hellespont Alhambra. Κριμα πουληθηκε.


Οντως πολυ κριμα που πουληθηκε αυτο και τα υπολοιπα της σειρας. Πριν μπω στην σχολη ηταν ηθελα να παω σε αυτα παση θυσια αλλα δυστυχως τα πουλησανε και δεν παιρνουνε πλεον Ελληνες. Παντως η εταιρεια εχει πρωτοποριακο συστημα διαχειρισης και κατασκευης πλοιων.

----------


## tankerman

ulcc kirsten στο τελευταιο του λιμανι

ulcc karoline επισης δεν υπαρχει πλεον στις θαλασσες του κοσμου

vlcc astro lynx πουληθηκε σε κινεζους

----------


## tankerman

vlcc astro lupus γιαπωνεζικο αρσενικο βαπορι με ολα τα controls στην γεφυρα ( engine control ,cargo control) σε λιγο καιρο μετατρεπεται σε bulk

vlcc astro challenge

suezmax astro polaris

----------


## mastropanagos

tanker apo pou vrikes autes tis fwto???vevaia sti teleutaia fwto to challenge deixnei alliws twra kathws ton perasmeno iounio piga episkeui me auto...exw polles fwto apo challenge..poli kalo vapori...

----------


## tankerman

Φιλε παναγιωτη εχω κανει μεσα σε αυτα τα πλοια.

----------


## mastropanagos

apo ta liga stoixeia pou eida sto profil apo tin diuethinsi tou msn katalavainw oti prepei na eisai o proigoumenos deuteros prin ton mastroari pou eixa egw otan piga san dokimos...egw den se prolava piga sto challenge aprilio kai deutero eixa ton mastroari ton kritikaki...

----------


## Morgan

egw pantws sto karoline ekana to 95-96...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που πιάσαμε τα γκαζάδικα ένα της γαλλικής SOCATRA το M/T Kerlaz (IMO 9302657) με σημαία Λουξεμβούργου (! :Wink: , στο Σαρωνικό.
MT-Kerlaz.jpg
Περισσότερα στοιχέια για το πλοίο εδώ http://www.veristar.com/wps/portal/!ut/p/_s.7_0_A/7_0_EGE/.cmd/ad/.ar/sa.shipSearchResultsSetShip/.pm/-/.c/6_1_1OF/.ce/7_1_3HL/.p/5_1_313/.d/1?PC_7_1_3HL_REGISTER_NUMBER=07472Y#7_1_3HL

----------


## Morgan

sygnwmh ayto to vapori einai BUILT 2004 - pou taksideyei?
kata ta alla enai typiko handymax...san ayta pou trexoume kai apo edw..

----------


## compass

Ψάχνω για φωτο και αν γνωρίζουμε και τον πλοιοκτήτη για κάποια M/S (ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ, ΑΓΙΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ). 
Υπάρχει κάτι διαθέσιμο;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> sygnwmh ayto to vapori einai BUILT 2004 - pou taksideyei?
> kata ta alla enai typiko handymax...san ayta pou trexoume kai apo edw..


Στη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία είναι εν πλω από Αγίους Θεοδώρους για Οδησσό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και ένα πλοίο που περιμένει τη μπάριζα να του δώσει πετρέλαια πριν αποπλέυσει από τη ράδα του Πειραιά.

SalicaFrigo.jpg

Είναι το με ισπανική σημαία *ψυγείο* Salica Frigo, νηολογημένο στη Λας Πάλμας στα Κανάρια Νησιά, IMO: 9238703, με διακριτικό κλήσης EBTL. Κατασκευάστηκε το 2001 στο ναυπηγείο HIJOS DE J. BARRERAS S.A.
Μερικά στοιχεία (από το νηογνώμονα http://www.veristar.com/wps/portal/equasis?IMO=9238703) :
GT: 7.207
NT: 2.441
Μήκος ολικό (Loa): 132,9 m
Μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp): 120 m
Πλάτος: 18,8 m
Βύθισμα: 8,06 m
Έχει μια μηχανή Wartsila 6.300 kW (8.560 hp) που κινέι μία προπέλα μεταβλητού βήματος και μπορεί να του δώσει μέγιστη ταχύτητα 18,64 κόμβων. Έχει έξι αμπάρια που ψύχονται με αμμωνία.

Από το πλήρωμα δεν πρέπει να είναι κανένας Έλληνα μια και είχαν την ελληνική σημαία (αφού ήταν στα ελληνικά χωρικά ύδατα) ...ανάποδα (δεν φαίνεται καλά στην φωτογραφία). 
flag.jpg

----------


## CAPTARANIA

καλησπέρα 
αν μπορούσατε να δουλέψετε σε κοντεινερ και δεξαμενόπλοια πιο τύπο πλοίου θα επιλέγατε και γιατί?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχεία για τις συνθήκες εργασίας στο Θέμα για το ναυτικό επάγγελμα και τις συνθήκες του δενδεν έιναι άσχημο να συζητάμε τις ιδιαιτερότητες της εργασίας στους διαφόρους τύπους πλοίων που βάζουμε εδώ πχ τα κοντέινερ έχουν φήμη ότι έχουν δύσκολα ταξίδια και μένουν πολύ λίγες ώρες στο λιμάνι. 
Μια και έβαλα παραπάνω ένα ψυγείο έχει κάνει κανένας σε ψυγείο;

----------


## Morgan

μια φωτο ελληνικου Βαποριου απο τον συναδελφο μου εδω στο Μονακο

----------


## Rocinante

Το Aegean Dignity εξω απο την Καρυστο.

aegean dignity.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και πριν κανα μήνα ήταν φουνταρισμένο στην Κάρυστο και πάλι φορτωμένο. Ξέρει κανένας  που ξεφορτώνει; Έχει εκεί κοντά κάποιο τέρμιναλ ή φουντάρει εκεί για κάποιο λόγο ασφαλείας;

Είναι αν δεν κάνω λάθος Suezmax. Είναι όπως και το HAndymax της προηγούμενης σελίδας κατασκευασμένο το 2004, σχετικά καινούριο βαπόρι.
Ας δούμε και μερικά στοιχεία:
 Έχει ελληνική σημαία,  IMO 9290335, διακριτικό κλήσης SXVC
GT: 81.074
NT: 51.751
DWT: 159.100 μετρικούς τόνους
Μήκος ολικό (Loa) : 274,47 m
Μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp): 264,00 m
Πλάτος: 48,00 m
Βύθισμα θέρους: 17,072 m
Εχει μαι μηχανή ΜΑΝ, 16.995 kW (22.790 BHP) και ταχύτητα 15,75 κόμβους (πηγές: http://www.arcadiasm.gr/main.htm και http://www.mis.gr/main/component/opt...id,50/lang,en/)

----------


## Morgan

To M/T Varg Star , ths etaireias Estoril tou Peiraia se Ship To Ship Operations sto Kerch ( June 2008 )




To idio ploio , lepta prin thn parapanw fwto

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το αριστερό είναι FSO;

----------


## Morgan

οχι Μιχάλη ενα ακομα παναμαξ ειναι σαν το Varg...

Το Varg  θα παιξει αυτο τον ρολο βρισκόμενο αγκυροβολημενο στο Κερτς και με μικροτερα βαπορακια να το φορτωνουν και να το ξελιμπαρουν...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Παναγιώτης...
Πάντως το άλλο είναι πολύ καλά προετοιμασμένο για πλαγιοδέτηση...

----------


## Morgan

ε βεβαια...καποιος απο τους 2 πρεπει να ειναι 

φυσικα μετα τα "σχετικα" μεταφερθηκαν στο ελληνικο βαπορι...

σορρυ ρε Παναγιωτηηηηηηηηηηη (κοιμομουν)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ε δεν είναι και συνηθισμένο να έχουν όλα προσκρουστήρες κρηπιδώματος αντί για μπαλόνια...

Δηλαδή σκάτζαρε τον άλλο το Ελληνικό σαν FSO.

----------


## Leo

Αυτά ανάμεσα στα πλοία δνε είναι μπαλόνια κρηπιδωμάτων Παναγιώτη. Είναι "Yokohama fenders" έτσι είναι η ονομασία τους, είναι πλωτά και χρησιμοποιούνται για " double banking ", όπως δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες του Morgan. Δηλαδή για ship to ship operations.

----------


## Morgan

Swstos o Leo...
panagiwth mhn epimeneis kserw ti sou lew - to allo den einai FSO alla ena aplo panamax ...enw to " rolo " ths manas tha ton paizei twra to ellhniko vapori.
o logos pou to prwto ploio kouvalaei ta fenders einai giati etsi provlepontan apo to c/p, ena apo ta dyo na ta exei ola in place gia sts kai ayto den htan to diko mas se ayth thn fortwsh.

twra pia eimaste agkyra kai phgainoerxontai apo mparizes ews handymax ploia

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αυτά ανάμεσα στα πλοία δνε είναι μπαλόνια κρηπιδωμάτων Παναγιώτη. Είναι "Yokohama fenders" έτσι είναι η ονομασία τους, είναι πλωτά και χρησιμοποιούνται για " double banking ", όπως δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες του Morgan. Δηλαδή για ship to ship operations.


Δεν προσεξα τη διαφορά. ότι αυτά είναι πλωτά.. :Sad: 




> Swstos o Leo...
> panagiwth mhn epimeneis kserw ti sou lew - to allo den einai FSO alla ena aplo panamax ...enw to " rolo " ths manas tha ton paizei twra to ellhniko vapori.
> o logos pou to prwto ploio kouvalaei ta fenders einai giati etsi provlepontan apo to c/p, ena apo ta dyo na ta exei ola in place gia sts kai ayto den htan to diko mas se ayth thn fortwsh.
> 
> twra pia eimaste agkyra kai phgainoerxontai apo mparizes ews handymax ploia


Sorry Δεν είχα καταλάβει πως δουλεύει και έβγαλα λάθος συμπέρασμα...

Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τ9ις διευκρινήσεις...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας βάλουμε κι ένα τζεναραλάδικο (general cargo). Είδος που αρχίζει να εξαφανίζεται σιγά σιγά μια και οι μεταφορες προΐόντων γίνονται όλο και περισσότερο με κοντέινερ, και οι πρώτες ύλες με μπαλκ κάριερς.

Είναι το M/V Steva με σημαία Μάλτας IMO 7908756 και διακριτικό κλήσης 9HZJ4 ενώ ετοιμάζεται για απόπλου από Πειραιά στις 8-6-2008.
Steva.jpg
Και μερικά στοιχεία:
Κατασκευάστηκε το 1980 στο ιαπωνικό ναυπηγέιο KOCHI JYUKO.
GT: 13.227
NT: 7.986
DWT: 22.632 t
Ολικό Μήκος (Loa): 151,03 m
Μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp): 140 m
Πλάτος: 26 m
Βύθισμα: 10,02 m
Έχει μία μηχανή MITSUBISHI 6.845 kW (9300 hp) που κινέι μια προπέλα σταθερού βήματος, και του δίνει μέγιστη ταχύτητα 17,4 κόμβων. Έχει δύο ηλεκτρομηχανές των 500 kVA.
Πηγή στοιχείων: http://www.veristar.com/wps/portal/equasis?IMO=7908756

----------


## xara

Το M/V HONDURAS STAR ξεφορτώνει μπανάνες στο Αίγιο

----------


## nautikos

Περνωντας κατω απο την φημισμενη γεφυρα _Golden Gate_ του _San Francisco_.

golga.jpg

----------


## tankerman

Πολυ περισεια αερα βλεπω στην φωτο (οι συναδελφοι μηχανικοι καταλαβενουν τι  λεω)

----------


## mastropanagos

Σαν να εχεις δικιο φιλε tankerman..Ειναι αρκετα ασπρουλιαρης ο καπνος.. :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

M/T astro challenge,kristen navigation..
DSC00541 (Custom).JPG
DSC00303 (Custom).JPG
DSC00364 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Φιλε tankerman σου θυμιζουν τιποτα οι φωτο απο το εν λογω πλοιο???? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

DSC00477 (Custom).JPG

DSC00318 (Custom).JPG

DSC00225 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Leo

Γειά σου τανκερίστα ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ με τα ωραία σου... Ευχαριστούμε, αυτά μας λείπουν στο φόρουμ.

----------


## mastropanagos

Και μερικες ακομα για το φιλο Leo...
DSC00027 (Custom).JPG
DSC00171 (Custom).JPG
DSC00375 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Και μερικες ακομα απο τη μηχανη και απο dry dock!!
DSC00063 (Custom).JPG
DSC00196 (Custom).JPG
DSC00350 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Και αυτες υπεροχες !Παναγιωτη που κανατε dry dock ?

----------


## mastropanagos

Στα ναυπηγεια του Dubai ειχαμε μπει mastrokosta..!!!

----------


## Morgan

MESA STHN PIKRA DHLADH...

O AGKELIKOUSHS TA EVAZE APO PALIOTERA EKEI APO OTI THYMAMAI..KAI TO ASTRO GAMA POU EIXE AYTO TO ACCIDENT PRIN KAPIA XRONIA STHN SINGAPORE , STO DUBAI TO XE STEILEI.. (VEVAIA POU NA TO PHGAINE)...

AXX WRAIES PICS! BRAVO PANAGIWTH

----------


## mastropanagos

Aκομα και τωρα εκει τα βαζει ο αγγελικουσης τα περισσοτερα βαπορια του φιλε morgan...και το astro luna μετα τη συγκρουση στη Σιγκαπουρη εκει πηγε...

----------


## Morgan

Thn periodo pou to Gama eixe ta sxetika sta stena ths Spore , egw hmoun sto Alpha … ws synh8ws rada sthn Fujairah… (maximh yphresia oxi m@lakies)

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Και μερικες ακομα απο τη μηχανη και απο dry dock!!
> DSC00063 (Custom).JPG
> DSC00196 (Custom).JPG
> DSC00350 (Custom).JPG


Είχες δεν είχες μας άνεβασες τα bar πάλι φίλε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ:shock:. μου φαίνεται ήρθε η ώρα να μπαρκάρουμε. αχχχχχχχ :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Ψυχραιμίαααααα....  :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Ψυχραιμίαααααα....


Πώς να είμαι ψύχραιμος φίλε μου Leo όταν βλέπω τέτοια μηχανοστάσια. για να καταλάβεις δουλεύω overboost ακόμα

----------


## mastropanagos

Φιλε bthom απο μηχανοστασιο οσες φωτο θες,τι στο καλο μηχανικοι ειμαστε..!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Και αλλες 3 απο μηχανοστασιο και 1 απο γεφυρα..!!! :Wink: 
DSC00131 (Custom).JPG
DSC00243 (Custom).JPG
DSC00356 (Custom).JPG
DSC00187 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ ωράιες φωτογραφίες παιδιά...
Συνονόματε βάλε αν θες και καμία στο θέμα με τα μηχανοστάσια καοι καμια εντύπωση από αυτό (μηχανές, ευκολίαες ή δυσκολίες)...

----------


## mastropanagos

Φιλε συνονοματε εβαλα ηδη οποιος θελει μπορει να δει..!!και υποσχομαι να βαλω και αλλες..και αλλη μια φωτο μια μερα με σουελ..
DSC00302 (Custom).JPG

----------


## tankerman

Τι μου θυμησες τωρα Παναγιωτη!!!!!! αλλα και ο morgan μου θυμησε το πρωτο μου βαπορι το astro alpha!!!!! morgan εχεις καμια φωτο του alpha να δει ο κοσμος βαποραρο?????? εγω δυστηχως εκεινη την  εποχη δεν ηξερα καν οτι υπαρχει ψηφιακη μηχανη και ολες οι φωτο που εχω ειναι απο κοινη φωτογραφικη μηχανη.....

----------


## mastropanagos

Εμενα να δεις τι μου θυμιζουν αυτες οι φωτο,περασαμε τελεια στο μπαρκο με οσους ηταν μεσα,αλλα και απο δουλεια δεν ειχε το βαπορι μετα την επισκευη,απλα συντηρηση,τωρα για οταν ησουν εσυ μεσα δεν ξερω..!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Και αλλες 3 απο μηχανοστασιο και 1 απο γεφυρα..!!!(εχει πολλες η συλλογη μου)..


καλημέρα φίλε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ σε ευχαριστούμε για τις πάρα πολύ ωραίες φωτό που ανεβάζεις εύγε :Wink:

----------


## nautikos

Για να δουμε και ενα 300αρι VLCC, το *Αscona* της _Neda Maritime_ του _Λυκιαρδοπουλου_. Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω.


Copyright:*John Bazen*

asc27.jpg
Copyright:*nautikos*

asc24.jpg
Copyright:*nautikos*

asc26.jpg
Copyright:*nautikos*

----------


## mastrovasilis

ευτυχώς που δεν έχει υψηλές θερμοκρασίες σήμερα φίλε nautike γιατί θα είχαμε πρόβλημα. πολυ ωραίο το μοντελάκι σου. Εύγε :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

πολλα μπραβο κι απο μενα φιλε nautike

----------


## nautikos

Να ειστε καλα, ευχαριστω! Που και που ναυπηγω και κανενα ποντοπορο για να μην παθω ποσταλιαση... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## nautikos

Οταν ενα πλοιο πεφτει σε ''λακουβα''..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


Πηγη:flickr.com

----------


## Leo

Μετά την φάση που είδατε μπορώ να σας μεταφέρω τις ιαχές της γέφυρας:

psssssssssssssssssss........
wwwwwoow.........
ααααααααα..
έχω ακούσει και τρελά βρισίδια με πολλά " μπίιιπ " και δες σας τα λέω  :Razz: 

Πάντως δεν βάζει το μυαλό σας με τι ταχύτητα κατεβαίνει αυτήν την κατηφόρα μέχρι να σταματήσει εκεί... Δεν προλαβαίνει την κίνηση το μάτι μερικές φορές. Ευχαριστούμε Ναυτικέ για την εμπειρία που μας θύμισες.

----------


## MELE

Picture 011.jpg
ενα VLCC οταν ειναι ξεφορτωτο.

----------


## mastrovasilis

nautike μας εστειλες παλι. απλα καταπληκτικος και οπως θα ελεγε ενας moderator με τρια γραμματα. παλι ζωγραφισες.

----------


## nautikos

> ενα VLCC οταν ειναι ξεφορτωτο.


Τυχερε...βλεπω εφυγες/πηγες με ελικοπτερο στο βαπορι και εβγαλες μια χαρα αεροφωτογραφιες! Λογικα ειναι καπου Gulf of Mexico? Το ονομα του πλοιου?

----------


## MELE

nai ekei einai alla den hmoyn egw poy thn exw bgalei.to ploio legetai CHIOS.to exw parei apo Gulf of Mexico kai exw paei me lanja.6 wres ekane.

----------


## nautikos

> nai ekei einai alla den hmoyn egw poy thn exw bgalei.to ploio legetai CHIOS.to exw parei apo Gulf of Mexico kai exw paei me lanja.6 wres ekane.


Ok ευχαριστω. Καλα 6 ωρες με λαντζα....παναγια μου... :Very Happy:  Για αυτο υπεθεσα οτι θα πηγες με ελικοπτερο γιατι συνηθως οι περισσοτερο ετσι πανε. Ας βαζανε στην τελικη ενα cigarette με 50+ μιλια να σας παει σφεντονα  :Very Happy: !

----------


## nautikos

Ωραιες ειναι μπραβο! Το *Αγιος Ιωαννης* ειναι απο οτι βλεπω λιμπερτυ.

----------


## MELE

nai alla ama exei stores gia to ploio h etairia den tha balei kati pio grigoro.

----------


## Leo

Απο το παρελθόν ένα πλοίο που ταξιδεύει ακόμη. Το φορτηγό Marpesa τύπου SD14 ατα Ναυτπηγεία του Νεωρείου Σύρου. Αφιερωμένο στις παλιές καραβάνες της Ποντοπόρου Ναυτιλίας. Πλοίο tween-decker με mac-gregor και μπουτόνια (pontoons) στους κουραδόρους.

by day
sd14d.jpg

by night
sd14n.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

μια φωτό απο το tanker όπου προκλήθηκε η σημερινή έκρηξη με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε ως τώρα δυο νεκρούς..... ΓΙΑΤΙ?????????????? :Confused:  :Confused: 

και μερικά στοιχεία

μήκος 111 m
πλάτος 16 m
βύθισμα 5,4 m
σημαία panama
διακριτικό κλήσης 3EOQ3
IMO 8027688

FRIENDSHIPGAS.jpg

πηγη. marine traffic.com

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Γειά χαρα,,έχει κάποιος φωτογραφίες απο πλοία της Kristen Navigation ??

----------


## mastrovasilis

κοίτα στην πρώτη σελίδα σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> κοίτα στην πρώτη σελίδα σε αυτό το θέμα.


Ευχαριστώ,,το είχα δεί αυτό και ήθελα να δώ και κάποια άλλα..

----------


## dk

Aυτο το τραβηξα στα Δαρδανελια...βρειτε εσεις τις λεπτομερειες :Very Happy: 

SPA51017.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

αυτό φίλε μου είναι της maesk line μια απο τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες μεταφοράς conteiner. ορίστε και μερικά στοιχεία.

MAERSK ARUN  
IMO NUMBER	9175779
VESSEL TYPE	CONTAINER SHIP
HULL TYPE	SINGLE HULL
GROSS TONNAGE 14.063 tons
SUMMER DWT	14.175 tons
BUILD	1999
BUILDER	 CHINA SHIPBUILDING KEELUNG - TAIWAN
FLAG	HONG KONG (CHINA)
MANAGER/OWNER  AP MOLLER MAERSK COPENHAGEN - DENMARK
VESSEL DETAILS
CLASSIFICATION  A1, CONTAINER CARRIER,  ,  AMS,  ACCU, SH 
GENERIC SPEED 18,0 knots
TONNAGES FORMULA DWT 22.243 tons	
NET TONNAGE 6.004 tons
LOADLINE DISPLACEMENT (SUMMER) 17.733 tons
CAPACITIES BALLAST 5.988 tons
FRESHWATER 213,64 tons
FUEL OIL 1.427 tons

ENGINE	
MAIN DIESEL ENGINE MATERIAL	BRONZE 
MAIN ENGINE BUILDER	
HITACHI SHIPBUILDING OSAKA - JAPAN 
MAIN ENGINE CYLINDER BORE	500 mm
MAIN ENGINE CYLINDERS	7 
MAIN ENGINE MODEL 7S50MC 
MAIN ENGINE POWER	1.215 Kw
MAIN ENGINE STROKE	1.910 mm

COMMUNICATION	
CALL SIGN VRDG5 

YARD NUMBER	678 

πηγή vesseltracker.com

----------


## Django

Ετοιμο να αναλάβει και πάλι δράση το πανέμορφο αυτό τζενεραλαδικο το οποίο και ερωτευτηκα με την πρώτη ματια. Δεν ξέρω ποιοι το διαχειρίζονται αλλά μπράβο τους. 

Συμφωνα με το shipspotting. 

IMO number : 8207953 
Name of ship : MARPESSA E 
Call Sign : 3FKO2 
Gross tonnage : 8996 
Type of ship : General Cargo Ship 
Year of build : 1984 
Flag : Panama 
Status of ship : In Service 

Ας απολαυσουμε πλώρη λοπόν. 





Παραθέτω τα ακόλουθα links με φωτογραφίες του πλοιου. 

http://www.shipspotting.com/search.p...action=results

http://www.merchant-navy.net/Pictures/marpessa%20e.html

----------


## Haddock

Django, βάζουμε πλώρη για την Αρχόντισσα των Κυκλάδων. Το πλοίο στέκεται αγέροχο με φόντο το γνωστό φάρο της Διδύμης. Που έισαι cpt Leo :-)

----------


## Leo

Επειδή το καλό πρέπει να τονίζεται θέλω να σας παραπέμψω να παρατηρήσετε τις άγκυρες του πλοίου. Είναι βαμμένες μαύρες... Αυτό γίνεται μόνο από κλασικούς traditional εφοπλιστές. Στα φορτηγά τις άγκυρες δεν τις βάφουν (σε αντίθεση με τα ποστάλια).. Αυτό είναι ένα πλοίο τόσο προσεγμένο και περιποιημένο που πολλοί θα ήθελαν στο στόλο τους κι ας είναι 24 ετών. Ένα στολίδι μουσειακού κάλλους γεμάτο ναυτική εμπειρία και παράδοση.  Συγχαρητήρια σ αυτούς που το διαχειρίζονται και το διατηρούν άψογα.

----------


## LNGmania

> αυτό φίλε μου είναι της maesk line μια απο τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες μεταφοράς conteiner. ορίστε και μερικά στοιχεία.
> 
> MAERSK ARUN  
> IMO NUMBER	9175779
> VESSEL TYPE	CONTAINER SHIP
> HULL TYPE	SINGLE HULL
> GROSS TONNAGE 14.063 tons
> SUMMER DWT	14.175 tons
> TONNAGES FORMULA DWT 22.243 tons	
> ...


Καλημέρα σε όλους, Μαστρο Βασίλη με συγχωρείς απλα έτυχε να δω τα στοιχεία του πλοίου και κάτι δεν μου φαινόταν σωστά με το τοννάζ του πλοίου μιαςκαι δεν μου φάνηκε λογικό το DWT να ξεπερνά το DISPL. και αυτα είναι τα στοιχεία που βρήκα για το πλοίο απο το ships-register.com του Lloyd's, αρα το εκτόπισμα πρεπει να είναι λογικά 22243 τόννους
Deadweight	17,733 ΜΤ
Gross	14,063 	ΜΤ
Net Registered	6,004 ΜΤ

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Καλημέρα σε όλους, Μαστρο Βασίλη με συγχωρείς απλα έτυχε να δω τα στοιχεία του πλοίου και κάτι δεν μου φαινόταν σωστά με το τοννάζ του πλοίου μιαςκαι δεν μου φάνηκε λογικό το DWT να ξεπερνά το DISPL. και αυτα είναι τα στοιχεία που βρήκα για το πλοίο απο το ships-register.com του Lloyd's, αρα το εκτόπισμα πρεπει να είναι λογικά 22243 τόννους
> Deadweight	17,733 ΜΤ
> Gross	14,063 	ΜΤ
> Net Registered	6,004 ΜΤ


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε LNGmania εγώ μπερδέυτηκα και τα έγραψα λάθος. Σ΄ευχαριστω για την διόρθωση.

----------


## dk

> αυτό φίλε μου είναι της maesk line μια απο τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες μεταφοράς conteiner. ορίστε και μερικά στοιχεία.


Ευχαριστω πολυ για την ενημερωση.
Ημουν σιγουρος οτι το γνωριζες mastrovasilli !!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dk

Kαι αυτο ειναι τραβηγμενο στα Δαρδανελια.
Τα αλλα τα αφηνω για εσας!!!
Μstrovasilli αναλαμβανεις δραση. :Smile: 

SPA51012.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι το bulk CarrierM/V Alam Mesra, σημαίας Σιγκαπούρης (!;!), με διακριτικό κλήσης S6QS6, IMO 9219446. Και μερικά στοιχεία:

GT: 27.011
NT: 16.011
DWT: 46.644 (Handymax)
Μήκος ολικό (Loa): 189.90m
Μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp): 181,00 m
Πλάτος: 31,00 m
Βύθισμα (θέρους): 11,62 m

Έχει μια μηχανή MAN B&W 6S50MC ισχύος 7.428 kW (10.100 bhp) στις 110 στροφες το λεπτό που κινεί μία προπέλα με ταχύτητα 15 κόμβους στις 105 στροφές το λεπτό. Έχει τρεις ηλεκτρομηχανές Daihatsu.
Πηγή: http://www.pclsg.com/fleet/doc/Vesse...Alam_Mesra.pdf

----------


## mastrovasilis

όπως βλέπεις με πρόλαβε ο φίλος παναγώτης. να σαι καλά dimk για τα καλά λόγια. σου.

----------


## mike_rodos

Ας ανεβάσω και εγώ μία φώτο τραβηγμένη από το μικρό εμπορικό λιμανάκι της Γλύστρας (νοτιατολική Ρόδος).
DSCN0553.jpg
και ας μας πεί όποιος γνωρίζει γι αυτό το πλοίο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι ένα μοτορσιπάκι που προφανώς κάνει μεταφορές πρώτων υλών και έτοιμων προϊόντων της Atlas Stahl που φτιάχνει προκατασκευασμένα στοιχεία οπλισμού σκυροδέματος (σίδερα μπετού) σε διάφορα ελληνικά λιμάνια. Η εταιρεία αυτή έχει εργοστάσιο και στη Ρόδο και τη Λέρο.

Το βαπόρι φτιάχτηκε στο Κίελο της Γερμανίας το 1966. Έχει ελληνική σημαία, ΙΜΟ 6610649 και διακριτικό κλήσης SY4466.
GT: 1.295
NT: 345
DWT: 1.650 τόνοι
Μήκος: 75 m
Πλάτος: 11,3 m
Βύθισμα: 3,6 m

Πηγή:http://www.xvas.it/SPECIAL/VTship.ph...610649&mode=CK

----------


## mike_rodos

Πάλι από το λιμανάκι της Γλύστρας, το δεξαμενόπλοιο της Ελλίν... Σάββατο 9 Αυγούστου

DSCN0562.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Τύπος Πλοίου: Tanker
Μήκος  79m
Πλάτος 14m
Βύθισμα 4.7m
Ταχύτητα πραγματική (Μέγιστη / Μέση): 12 / 10.5 knots
Σημαία: Greece [GR] 
Call Sign: SYVY
MMSI: 240438000
IMO: 9324370

πηγή. marine traffic.com

----------


## Django

Το πανέμορφο βαπόρι είναι ακόμη στα ναυπηγεια του Νεωρίου.
Μια φωτογραφία του που τράβηξα πριν μια ώρα περίπου και επεξεργάστηκα λίγο στον υπολογιστή. Κυκλόφορούν κι αλλα τέτοια άραγε; Ειναι Υ Π Ε Ρ Ο Χ Ο.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Wallpaper κιόλας..

----------


## mastrovasilis

το AEOLIS λιμανι της Κω.
IMG_0631.JPG

πηγή. mastrovasilis

και μερικά στοιχεία.

IMO NUMBER	
7614525
VESSEL TYPE	
CEMENT CARRIER
HULL TYPE	
DOUBLE HULL
GROSS TONNAGE	
1.598 tons
SUMMER DWT	
2.619 tons
BUILD	
1978
BUILDER	
ASTILLEROS DE HUELVA HUELVA - SPAIN
FLAG	
GREECE
MANAGER/OWNER	
NAFTITAN MARITIME & TRANSPORTATION ATHENS - GREECE
INSURER	
UK P&I CLUB U.K.
VESSEL DETAILS
GENERIC	
SPEED	
14,5 knots
DIMENSIONS	
BREADTH EXTREME	
13,20 m
BREADTH MOULDED	
13,20 m
DEPTH	
6,30 m
DRAUGHT	
5,11 m
 FREEBOARD	
1.212,0 mm
LENGTH B/W PERPENDICULARS	
75,65 m
LENGTH OVERALL	
83,20 m
TONNAGES	
FORMULA DWT	
2.777 tons
NET TONNAGE	
1.075 tons
LOADLINE	
FREEBOARD (SUMMER)	
1.212,0 mm
CAPACITIES	
FUEL OIL	
166,00 m3
CARGO	
CARGO HOLDS	
1 (tot 2.500 m3) 
HATCHWAYS	
(12.8 x 10.8) 
STRUCTURE	
HULL MATERIAL	
STEEL 
WATERTIGHT COMP.5 
ENGINE	
ENGINE BUILT YEAR	
1.976 
 ENGINE POWER	
1.821 KW
INTERNAL COMBUSTION ENGINE	
(1) 4T - 6 CYL - 36.00 X 45.00 AT 500 RPM 
PROPELLING SYSTEM	
1 SCREW PROPELLER SOLID LB 5.00 AT 200 RPM 
PROPELLING TYPE	
DIESEL 
COMMUNICATION	
CALL SIGN	
SW7768 
MMSI CODE	
237 423000 

πηγή. vesseltracker.com

----------


## mike_rodos

Σήμερα ήταν δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Ακάντιας...


DSCN0671.jpg

DSCN0646.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Ακάντιας

DSCN0667.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

και το τρίτο της παρέας στο λιμάνι το SEA HOSE


DSCN0663.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

πολυ ωραίες φωτό φίλε mike. :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Σήμερα ήταν δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Ακάντιας...
> 
> 
> DSCN0671.jpg
> 
> DSCN0646.jpg


αυτο το πλοιο ,θυμιζει λιγο ,το Αριων, που εβαλε "τελος στη ζωη του", στα παραλια της Χιου, ή μου φαινεται?

----------


## unibomb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAs7StO-xMs

Παιδια δειτε αυτο το βιντεακι.Αυτα υπαρχουν στα περισσοτερα γκαζαδικα ή ειναι πολυτελεια;(Γυμναστηριο,airhockey,playstation,τετο  ια καμπινα) κλπ

----------


## nautikos

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAs7StO-xMs
> 
> Παιδια δειτε αυτο το βιντεακι.Αυτα υπαρχουν στα περισσοτερα γκαζαδικα ή ειναι πολυτελεια;(Γυμναστηριο,airhockey,playstation,τετο  ια καμπινα) κλπ


Γενικα τα συγχρονα εμπορικα πλοια προσφερουν αρκετες ανεσεις στο πληρωμα (και γιατι οχι αλλωστε, ειναι σπιτι τους για 6+ μηνες...). Τωρα το συγκεκριμενο ηταν αρκετα φορτωμενο με ανεσεις και λογω του οτι ειναι συγχρονο και λογω του οτι ειναι βρετανικο. 

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι περισσοτερες ελληνικες εταιρειες δεν τρελενονται και τοσο για τετοια θεματα (πολυ κακως, για αυτες ειναι ψιχουλα, για τους ναυτικους βαλσαμο που εκτιμουν αναλογα, αλλα για να το παιξουν οικονομοι και εξυπνακηδες μερικοι γραφιαδες κανουν περικοπες...).

Αυτο που βλεπω παντως να συνανταται σε ολα τα πλοια, απο ολοκαινουργια μεχρι και προπολεμικα, ειναι τα ημερολογια με τις γυμνες...:lol::lol:

----------


## Morgan

στα βαπορια που εχω κανει εγω ακομα και τα παλαια ( 1976-1977 κατασκευη) , ειχαν πισινα και υποτυπωδες γυμναστηριο.
οι πισινες σε καποια φυσικα δεν δουλευαν ενω σε αλλα ''ανοιγαν'' ανα περισταση.
στα ULCCs  ειχαμε μεχρι και μπασκετα...

----------


## Orion_v

Ας βαλω τρεις φωτογραφιες εξω απο τον Πειραια , 23/8 


Sound Proodos

P8231055.JPG

Clipper Lady

P8231057.JPG

Nordamerika

P8231066.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

> Γενικα τα συγχρονα εμπορικα πλοια προσφερουν αρκετες ανεσεις στο πληρωμα (και γιατι οχι αλλωστε, ειναι σπιτι τους για 6+ μηνες...). Τωρα το συγκεκριμενο ηταν αρκετα φορτωμενο με ανεσεις και λογω του οτι ειναι συγχρονο και λογω του οτι ειναι βρετανικο. 
> 
> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι περισσοτερες ελληνικες εταιρειες δεν τρελενονται και τοσο για τετοια θεματα (πολυ κακως, για αυτες ειναι ψιχουλα, για τους ναυτικους βαλσαμο που εκτιμουν αναλογα, αλλα για να το παιξουν οικονομοι και εξυπνακηδες μερικοι γραφιαδες κανουν περικοπες...).
> 
> Αυτο που βλεπω παντως να συνανταται σε ολα τα πλοια, απο ολοκαινουργια μεχρι και προπολεμικα, ειναι τα ημερολογια με τις γυμνες...:lol::lol:


UNQUOTE

Loipon opws ta les file k synadelfe  sta ellinika dystyxws den yparxoun toses polles aneseis.Newbuilded vapori stin Iapwnia k oi kampines tou itan sketi apogoiteysi.Mikres pou isa xwraei enas anthrwpos k gia to plirwma mia toualeta gia dyo kampines.Ayto pou mas endiaferei einai to operation tou vaporiou k oxi oi kampines.Allwste me toses apaitiseis pleon pios kathetai stin kampina tou.Mono gia enan ypno yparxoun...
Oso gia tis pisines k ta gymnastiria ayta einai apitiseis tis ellinikis simaias,pou k gi ayta to elliniko daimonio vrike tin lysi...Ksekinaei i naupigisi me simaia Panama,k prin to telos leei o efoplistis sto Ypourgeio kyrioi exw ayto to vapori me standards simaias Panama,to dexeste stin Elliniki simaia?K fysika ginetai excemption k to vapori ypswnei elliniki simaia..
Apo mia apopsi kala kanoun afou oloi pleon exoun afisei tis nautikes synitheies opws i synaksi sto kapnistirio gia tainia,mias k oloi apo to tzoveno mexri ton Ploiarxo exoun to laptop tous k kathonati kleismenoi stin kampina.Dystyxws!
Htan wraia tote pou stis 8 para katevaine o kapetanios k elege stous dokimous paidia ti tainia tha paiksei simera molis katevei o grammatikos...Pane ayta k min nomizoun osoi diavasoun ayta pou grafw pws einai polla xronia prin...K egw to 2000 ksekinisa.
Oso gia tin teleytaia paragrafo pou les gia ta imerologia me tis gymnes,vrikes to adynato simeio mou!Einai apo tis prwtes douleies pou kanw mpainontas se ena vapori,to ksilwma olwn aytwn twn ilithiotiton pou deixnoun to epipedo pou yparxei mesa sta vaporia k meiwnoun to kyros tis douleias mas.
Dystyxws,mias k anoiksame aytin tin kouventa,ola ayta deixnoun pws ta pragmata den pane kala!
Xairetismous!!!!

----------


## Trakman

ΜΕΤΑΧΑΤΑΝΚ, 6/8/08 καθώς συναντιέται στο Αιγαίο με το Αριάδνη.

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC00837 (4).jpg
καπεταν βασιλης η στα αγγλικα captain vasillis , απο το λιμανι της ροδου ενα πρωινο αρχες αυγουστου

----------


## Trakman

30-8-08 και το Χριστίνα ξεφορτώνει στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

----------


## Trakman

Το Leone I σπεύδει για τον ανεφοδιασμό του Europa Palace στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας. 3/9/08

----------


## Kyriakos

To Leone είναι ιταλικής κατασκευής?

----------


## Trakman

> To Leone είναι ιταλικής κατασκευής?


Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν γνωρίζω φίλε μου!

----------


## mastrovasilis

ανοιχτά του Σουνίου εν πλω στις 30/08/2008.
IMG_0762.JPG

----------


## jumpman

Φίλε Mastrovasili αυτό το πλοίο δεν είναι το ίδιο πλοίο με το Sound Proodos στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία.Αυτό γιατί στη φωτογραφία σου το πλοίο έχει 3 κρένια ενώ το παραπάνω πλοίο έχει 4 κρένια.Επίσης το πλοίο στη φωτογραφία σου δεν έχει μπίγες στην πρύμη, ενώ το πιο πάνω έχει 2 μπίγες στην πρύμη.

----------


## panagiotis_f

Γεια χαρα σε ολους σας. Πριν απο δυο μερες ξεμπαρκαρισα (επιτελους).Για αρχη θα ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο πλοια της Kristen Νavigation που επεσαν στα χερια μου στο πλοιο που ημουν.
Εδω το ANTONIS ANGELIKOUSSIS, και το ELIZABETH ANGELIKOUSSI
A.I. Angelicoussis1.jpg
5194 PHOTO 2.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

To ASTRO CAPELLA
Capella.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

To ASTRO CARINA
Carina4.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

μπραβο ρε panagiotis_f μας εφτιαξες το μεσημερι. να΄σαι καλα. :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Φίλε Mastrovasili αυτό το πλοίο δεν είναι το ίδιο πλοίο με το Sound Proodos στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία.Αυτό γιατί στη φωτογραφία σου το πλοίο έχει 3 κρένια ενώ το παραπάνω πλοίο έχει 4 κρένια.Επίσης το πλοίο στη φωτογραφία σου δεν έχει μπίγες στην πρύμη, ενώ το πιο πάνω έχει 2 μπίγες στην πρύμη.


εχεις δικιο φιλε jumpman. το διορθωσα

----------


## mastrokostas

> Γεια χαρα σε ολους σας. Πριν απο δυο μερες ξεμπαρκαρισα (επιτελους).


Καλως ήρθες φίλε panagiotis_f. Πως ήταν το μπάρκο ?Περιμένουμε υλικό !

----------


## panagiotis_f

Tο πλοιο στο οποιο ημουν κατα την στιγμη του ξεμπαρκου στην ραδα της Fujairah.
DSC00572.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Tο πλοιο στο οποιο ημουν κατα την στιγμη του ξεμπαρκου στην ραδα της Fujairah.
> DSC00572.jpg


Εντυπωσιακό! Τι λιμάνια έπιασες φίλε μου?

----------


## panagiotis_f

> Εντυπωσιακό! Τι λιμάνια έπιασες φίλε μου?


Φορτωναμε απο Περσικο (Σ.Αραβια,Ιραν,Καταρ) και για εκφορτωση πηγαιναμε Ιαπωνια,Κινα η Φιλιππινες.Τα ιδια ταξιδια 7 μηνες.

----------


## Trakman

> Φορτωναμε απο Περσικο (Σ.Αραβια,Ιραν,Καταρ) και για εκφορτωση πηγαιναμε Ιαπωνια,Κινα η Φιλιππινες.Τα ιδια ταξιδια 7 μηνες.


Ελπίζω κάποια μέρα να μοιραστείς μαζί μας κάποιες από τις εμπειρίες σου από τις θάλασσες και τα λιμάνια του κόσμου. Καλές θάλασσες να έχεις φίλε μου!!

----------


## panagiotis_f

Το πρωην HELLESPONT FAIRFAX και νυν TI OCEANIA.

Year Built: 2002Type: ULCC (Ultra-large crude carrier)Gross: 234,006Net: 162,477Dwt: 441,585 metric tons of deadweight (DWT)Length: 380 m (1,245 feet)Breadth: 68 m (223 feet)Depth: 34 m (112 feet)Draught: 24.5 m (80 feet)

----------


## panagiotis_f

Στην πρωτη φωτογραφια το πρωην HELLESPONT METROPOLIS και νυν TI AFRICA διαπλεωντας την διωρυγα του Σουεζ. Στην δευτερη φωτογραφια κατα την παραδοση του.
CIMG0078.jpg
metropolis.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Στην πρωτη φωτογραφια το πρωην HELLESPONT METROPOLIS και νυν TI AFRICA διαπλεωντας την διωρυγα του Σουεζ. Στην δευτερη φωτογραφια κατα την παραδοση του.


Εντυπωσιακότατες!!! Θηρίο το βαπόρι!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πολυ ωραιο το ύλικο σου. και πανέμορφα βαπόρια. Να ΄σαι καλα που μοιράζεσαι τις φωτό μαζί μας.

----------


## panagiotis_f

Tο ASTRO SCULPTOR

Μηκος:250m
Πλατος:44m
Ταχυτητα:13.9 knots
GRT:57022
DWT:105.000

Sculptor3.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

To ASTRO ARCTURUS

Mηκος: 248m
Πλατος:43 m
Βυθισμα:13.5m
DWT:96131.8
Ταχυτητα: 15 knots
DSC01042.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ανοιχτα της Καρυστου το Nememcha

Nememcha.JPG

----------


## tankerman

Astro Taurus (ex M/T Eagle) φωτο με τα σινιαλα της KRISTEN δεν το εχω καθοτι ποτε δεν το ειδα απ εξω. χαχαχαχα μονο το βραδυ που ξεμπαρκαρα και οταν μπαρκαρα δεν ειχε βαφτει ακομα η τζιμινιερα.

με τα σινιαλα της Mobil

εκφορτοση στην Σιγκαπουρι

engine room

 η ποιο ωραια μερα του μπαρκου μου (ηρθε ο αντικαταστατης μου)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο ελικόπτερο ήταν; Δύσκολο μπάρκο...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Στο ελικόπτερο ήταν; Δύσκολο μπάρκο...


Γιατί το λες αυτό Παναγιώτη;;
Για να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς... :Very Happy:

----------


## tankerman

> Στο ελικόπτερο ήταν; Δύσκολο μπάρκο...


 Ναι Παναγιωτη στο ελικοπτερο ηταν ο αντικαταστατης μου και ο πιλοτος που θα εριχνε ο πλοιο στο sbm  (location loop) 
Στο loop αν το πλοιο δεν κανει στορια για να  μπεις με την λαντζα (7 ωρες πλου) τοτε θα μπεις με το ελικοπτερο του πιλοτου (ποιο οικονομικο)
βασικη προυποθεση βεβαια ειναι να μην ειναι πολλοι μαζι σου και να μην εχεις βαριες αποσκευες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έτσι εξηγήται που είδες το βαπόρι απέξο μία όταν μπάρκαρες και μία όταν ξεμπάρκαρες... Έτσι εξηγήται ότι η καλύτερη στιγμή ήταν όταν ήρθε ο αντικαταστάτης! :Wink:  Σε άλλους βέβαια αρε΄σει όπως είχε πει κάποιος φίλος παλίοτερα. Το είχαμε συζητήσει παλίοτερα σε αυτό εδώ το θέμα (κάπου στη σελίδα 4) για τη δυσκολία να βγεις στα λιμάνια όταν μπαρκάρεις στε τέτοια βαπόρια:



> MORGAN 
> 
> TOU PES OTI SE VLCC'S/ULCC's AN PAEI 8A ANEVEI KAI SE ELIKOPTERO????
> 
> 
>  :





> αν ειναι τυχερος!!!!!    και βγαινουν και λιγοι! 
> 
> εγω που ξεμπαρκαρα απο Ν.Ορλεανη , βγηκα με λατζα και εφαγα 6 ωρες





> Αδελφοι χαιρεται 
> 
>             Καλα με λαντζα(βαρκα) σου πειρε για να φτασεις απο το πλοιο στην ξηρα 6 ωρες  ?
>             Τα VLCC/ULCC δεν μου ειπατε να τα αποφυγω γιατι  λιμανι πολυ σπανια εως και καθολου  
>              Ποια η διαφορα VLCC ULCC?





> exartatai ti zhtaei o ka8enas kai poy exei ma8ei :!: 
> gnwrisa enan an8yp pou mou lege ourano kai 8alassa para talaipwries kai limania....   dld hsyxia
> 
> 
> an de kanw la8os file mou 
> VLCC: Very Low Crude carrier
> ULCC: Ultra Low Crude Carrier
> 
> me liga logia mono argo petrelaio metafairoun





> 6 ωρες ναι.
> σε αλλες περιοχες κανεις 1 1/2 ωρα...εξαρταται.
> σττο ερωτημα σου , συμφωνω με το συναδελφο, ειναι τι θες! ησυχια ή βαβουρα και λιμανι?
> 
> ULCC ας πουμε ειναι αυτα που ειναι πανω απο 270-280.000 τονους
> VLCC  ειναι και τα 150ρια

----------


## ChiefMate

Παιδια τελευταια δεν μιλουσα κ πολυ,απλα παρακολουθουσα τα φανταστικα ρεπορταζ των μελων...
Ηρθε η ωρα να φυγω για μπαρκο,μεθαυριο ο δρομος βγαζει Σιγκαπουρη,στο ιδιο πλοιο μετα απο 7 χρονια...Δοκιμος τοτε,αξιωματικος τωρα.
Να ευχηθω καλο χειμωνα,καλη συνεχεια σε ολα τα παιδια κ στις συναντησεις πιειτε ενα ποτηερι κ για ολους εμας που θα σας παρακολουθουμε απο καποιο net cafe αν υπαρξει χρονος!
Φυσικα οταν υπαρχει η ευκαιρια θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο τοπια που θα μου/μας κινουν την περιεργεια....
Πολλους χαιρετισμους σε ολους!

Καλο χειμωνα!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Παιδια τελευταια δεν μιλουσα κ πολυ,απλα παρακολουθουσα τα φανταστικα ρεπορταζ των μελων...
> Ηρθε η ωρα να φυγω για μπαρκο,μεθαυριο ο δρομος βγαζει Σιγκαπουρη,στο ιδιο πλοιο μετα απο 7 χρονια...Δοκιμος τοτε,αξιωματικος τωρα.
> Να ευχηθω καλο χειμωνα,καλη συνεχεια σε ολα τα παιδια κ στις συναντησεις πιειτε ενα ποτηερι κ για ολους εμας που θα σας παρακολουθουμε απο καποιο net cafe αν υπαρξει χρονος!
> Φυσικα οταν υπαρχει η ευκαιρια θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο τοπια που θα μου/μας κινουν την περιεργεια....
> Πολλους χαιρετισμους σε ολους!
> 
> Καλο χειμωνα!


Δεν ξέρω ρε γαμώτο αλλά κάθε φορά που βλέπω κάποιο από τα μέλη μας να φεύγει μπάρκο .... χαίρομαι που βλέπω ότι υπάρχει δουλειά ,αλλά νιώθω και περίεργα, λες και φεύγει κάποιος δικός μου άνθρωπος . Και δεν είναι η παρέα που έχουμε εδώ στο Nautilia ,διότι και στο αεροδρόμιο που βλέπω μερικές φορές να φεύγουν ναυτικοί , λεω ..άντε μετά από επτά μήνες θα έρθουν πάλι πίσω στους δικούς τους .

Μάλλον δεν παω καλά μου φαίνεται . 
*Φίλε μου καλά σου ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες να χεις!!!*

----------


## mastropanagos

> Παιδια τελευταια δεν μιλουσα κ πολυ,απλα παρακολουθουσα τα φανταστικα ρεπορταζ των μελων...
> Ηρθε η ωρα να φυγω για μπαρκο,μεθαυριο ο δρομος βγαζει Σιγκαπουρη,στο ιδιο πλοιο μετα απο 7 χρονια...Δοκιμος τοτε,αξιωματικος τωρα.
> Να ευχηθω καλο χειμωνα,καλη συνεχεια σε ολα τα παιδια κ στις συναντησεις πιειτε ενα ποτηερι κ για ολους εμας που θα σας παρακολουθουμε απο καποιο net cafe αν υπαρξει χρονος!
> Φυσικα οταν υπαρχει η ευκαιρια θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο τοπια που θα μου/μας κινουν την περιεργεια....
> Πολλους χαιρετισμους σε ολους!
> 
> Καλο χειμωνα!


Αντε καλο σου μπαρκο,καλες θαλασσες και με το καλο να γυρισεις παλι πισω..(κανε και ενα καλο φωτορεπορταζ).. :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Παιδια τελευταια δεν μιλουσα κ πολυ,απλα παρακολουθουσα τα φανταστικα ρεπορταζ των μελων...
> Ηρθε η ωρα να φυγω για μπαρκο,μεθαυριο ο δρομος βγαζει Σιγκαπουρη,στο ιδιο πλοιο μετα απο 7 χρονια...Δοκιμος τοτε,αξιωματικος τωρα.
> Να ευχηθω καλο χειμωνα,καλη συνεχεια σε ολα τα παιδια κ στις συναντησεις πιειτε ενα ποτηερι κ για ολους εμας που θα σας παρακολουθουμε απο καποιο net cafe αν υπαρξει χρονος!
> Φυσικα οταν υπαρχει η ευκαιρια θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο τοπια που θα μου/μας κινουν την περιεργεια....
> Πολλους χαιρετισμους σε ολους!
> 
> Καλο χειμωνα!


Φίλε μου σου εύχομαι να'σαι πάντα καλά, να έχεις καλές θάλασσες και με το καλό να γυρίσεις στα πάτρια εδάφη!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Παιδια τελευταια δεν μιλουσα κ πολυ,απλα παρακολουθουσα τα φανταστικα ρεπορταζ των μελων...
> Ηρθε η ωρα να φυγω για μπαρκο,μεθαυριο ο δρομος βγαζει Σιγκαπουρη,στο ιδιο πλοιο μετα απο 7 χρονια...Δοκιμος τοτε,αξιωματικος τωρα.
> Να ευχηθω καλο χειμωνα,καλη συνεχεια σε ολα τα παιδια κ στις συναντησεις πιειτε ενα ποτηερι κ για ολους εμας που θα σας παρακολουθουμε απο καποιο net cafe αν υπαρξει χρονος!
> Φυσικα οταν υπαρχει η ευκαιρια θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο τοπια που θα μου/μας κινουν την περιεργεια....
> Πολλους χαιρετισμους σε ολους!
> 
> Καλο χειμωνα!


Καλές γαλήνιες θάλλασες και καλά ταξίδια να έχεις φίλε ChiefMate!

----------


## tankerman

Καλα ταξιδια!!!!!! και στα λιμανια το μυαλο στο πανω κεφαλι!!!!!!!

----------


## MELE

kala taxidia CHIEFMATE.o ai nikolas na einai stin plwri soy

----------


## caterina75

Την ώρα που πίναμε τα ουζάκια μας  στην παραλία Αυλίδας, πέρασε από (σχεδόν) δίπλα μας. Δανειζόμενη την φωτογραφική μιας συναδέρφου σας το μεταφέρω. (Για την τυχόν κακή ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας, για όλα φταίνε τα 3 καραφάκια ούζο)

----------


## Trakman

> Την ώρα που πίναμε τα ουζάκια μας  στην παραλία Αυλίδας, πέρασε από (σχεδόν) δίπλα μας. Δανειζόμενη την φωτογραφική μιας συναδέρφου σας το μεταφέρω. (Για την τυχόν κακή ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας, για όλα φταίνε τα 3 καραφάκια ούζο)


Τα καραφάκια μάλλον δεν είχαν επιδράσει ακόμα γιατί η φωτογραφία είναι υπέροχη Κατερίνα!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Orion_v

Πλακα μας κανεις ? δηλαδη αν δεν ειχες πιει τι θα εβγαζες ? :lol: 

one shot ,one kill ,ειναι η φωτογραφια , πετυχες τη στιγμη και την εκμεταλευτηκες μπραβο !!

----------


## caterina75

Mα δεν είναι λίγο σαν να τραβάει τον ανήφορο??

----------


## Trakman

> Mα δεν είναι λίγο σαν να τραβάει τον ανήφορο??


Είναι λίγο, αλλά η εικόνα ξεγελά! Νομίζει κανείς ότι είναι φορτωμένο στην πρύμνη και γέρνει! :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Απίστευτη η φωτό σου. εχυχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Orion_v

> Mα δεν είναι λίγο σαν να τραβάει τον ανήφορο??


Xαχα .. οχι ,  αυτο θα το δεις οχι σε σχεση με το πλοιο , αλλα πισω απο την πρυμη και μπροστα απο την πλωρη , απεναντι  στην ακτη , εκει ειναι σχεδον ευθεια τα πραγματα ,αρα σωστη !!!  ;-) , περασες με επιτυχια το "φωτοαλκοτεστ":mrgreen:

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά φοβερές οι φώτογραφίες σας ! Αχχ τι μου έχουν κάνει αυτά τα φορτηγά και μερικά ποντοπόρα στον Ευβοϊκό... Τρομερές φάσεις !

----------


## panagiotis_f

Καραβια βγηκαν στην στερια.....
S5000825.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

Καπου στην Βορεια θαλασσα...
rigwave.jpg
MVC-015F.jpg
MVC-020F.jpg
MVC-006F.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Καπου στην Βορεια θαλασσα...


Τι φοβερές φωτογραφίες είναι αυτές φίλε Παναγιώτη?!?! :Wink:  :Wink:  Απίστευτες!!

----------


## Morgan

> Καπου στην Βορεια θαλασσα...


me rymoylka ths etaireias pou ergazomoun sthn ollandia (Vroon)


diorthwsh : oxi rymoulka !!! supply vessels vlepw!! www.vroon.nl

http://www.vroon.nl/22-offshore.php

----------


## mastropanagos

Οτι και αν ειναι πεφτει πολυ σουζα εκει πανω παντως..!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σου συνονοματε..Εικονες που κοβουν την ανασα..!!!

----------


## panagiotis_f

Επιβιβαση πλοηγου στην ραδα του Durban στην Ν.Αφρικη.
DSCN1430.jpg

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Να κάνω μία ερώτηση;
Ποιά είναι ακριβώς η δουλειά του πλοηγού;;

----------


## mastrokostas

> Επιβιβαση πλοηγου στην ραδα του Durban στην Ν.Αφρικη.
> DSCN1430.jpg


Υπέροχη φωτογραφεία Παναγιώτη .Δεν ειχα δει ποτέ επιβίβαση πιλότου από ελικόπτερο . Όσο για την ράδα του Durban, ίσως από τα χειρότερα μέρει λόγο του σουελ που εχει !

----------


## panagiotis_f

> Υπέροχη φωτογραφεία Παναγιώτη .Δεν ειχα δει ποτέ επιβίβαση πιλότου από ελικόπτερο . Όσο για την ράδα του Durban, ίσως από τα χειρότερα μέρει λόγο του σουελ που εχει !


Για τον λογο αυτο οτι εχει πολυ σουελ ερχεται και ο πλοηγος με ελικοπτερο, γιατι η πιλοτινα απλα δεν στεκεται στην ραδα.Και που να φανταστεις τι γινεται την περιοδο των μουσωνων!

----------


## Thanasis89

Το Νικόλαος περνόντας από τον Ευβοϊκό... Το είχαμε βάλει κόντρα με τον Αίολο εξού και η κοντινή...  :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Γεια σου ρε θανάση με τις ομορφιές σου. τελικά έχουμε ενα αρκετα καλό πέρασμα και ένα αρκετα καλό ναυπηγείο απ΄οτι βλέπω. :Wink:

----------


## Morgan

> Για τον λογο αυτο οτι εχει πολυ σουελ ερχεται και ο πλοηγος με ελικοπτερο, γιατι η πιλοτινα απλα δεν στεκεται στην ραδα.Και που να φανταστεις τι γινεται την περιοδο των μουσωνων!


εγω στα VLCC  μονιμως με ελικοπτερα τους ειχα.... μεγγαααααλλλλλληηηη πικρα, αν και στην αρχη (πρωτη φορα στο ροττερνταμ) χαζευα σαν μικρο παιδι...

----------


## Trakman

Formo, 13-9-08 Πάτρα

----------


## Trakman

Edro III, 13-9-08 Πάτρα

----------


## Morgan



----------


## mastrokostas

Τι κουκλί είναι αυτό ?Ωραίο βαπόρι !Eίναι και το κόκκινο στην τσιμινιέρα που το κάνει ακόμη ποιο όμορφο ! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Morgan



----------


## Trakman

Porto I

----------


## Trakman

Να ανεβάσω και μία που έκανε εντύπωση, καθώς δεν το έχω δει συχνά να το κάνει: καθώς πήγαινε να ανεφοδιάσει το Ολυμπία Παλάς, έριξε άγκυρα για να μην το πάρει ο δυνατός αέρας και το ρίξει στο Ολυμπία.

----------


## Morgan

Trakman , poly wraies fwto,

pisteyeis oti isws na htan kalytero na anoiksoume ena allo themataki mia k den einai se orismenes apo aytes, pontopora ploia kai ginetai ligaki mperdema

----------


## Trakman

> Trakman , poly wraies fwto,
> 
> pisteyeis oti isws na htan kalytero na anoiksoume ena allo themataki mia k den einai se orismenes apo aytes, pontopora ploia kai ginetai ligaki mperdema


Σε ευχαριστώ!
Και εγώ το ίδιο πιστεύω! Δεν ήξερα όμως που να τις βάλω και γι'αυτό τις έβαλα εδώ. Αν ανοιχτεί καινούργιο θέμα και σου είναι εύκολο μετακίνησέ τις!!

----------


## tankerman

βαλτικη θεα απο ψηλα
βαλτικη θεα απο την κουβερτα

----------


## hayabusa

καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες ! αν έχεις και άλλο υλικό ανέβασε το όποτε μπορέσεις

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ο tankerman δίνει ρεστιτάλ. είσαι καταπληκτικός. Εύγε. :Wink:

----------


## tankerman

> καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες ! αν έχεις και άλλο υλικό ανέβασε το όποτε μπορέσεις


 οκ!!!!!!!!!!




να δροσιστουμε και λιγο

----------


## mastrovasilis

Eίναι βράδυ σε παρακαλώ μην μας τρελαίνεις. Είσαι καταπληκτικός. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ. :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

μας τρελανες ηδη ! αν εχεις κι αλλες κανε μας την χαρη και ανεβασε τις  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> οκ!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> να δροσιστουμε και λιγο


Γεια σου μαστροδημητρη με τις ωραιες φωτο σου..!!! :Wink:

----------


## panagiotis_f

Να βαλω και εγω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο την συλλογη μου
P1010071.jpg
P1010072.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

Και αλλη μια καθως η πλωρη σπαει τον λεπτο παγο.
IMGP1000.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

Και αλλη μια
IMGP0895.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και αλλη μια
> IMGP0895.jpg


Πες μας ρε Παναγιώτη και μερικά στοιχεία ..πότε έχει τραβηχτή , σε ποιο μέρος , ποια εποχή κτλ .

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό σου panagioti f να΄σαι καλά.

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας παραθεσω και εγω μερικες...Απο το ναυπηγειο του Dubai..
DSC00219 (Custom).JPG
DSC00206 (Custom).JPG
Οριστε και ενα drill ship..!!
DSC00205 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

γειά σου ρε μαστροπανάγο με τις ομορφιές σου. Εισαι καταπληκτικός. ευχαριστούμε πολύ. :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> γειά σου ρε μαστροπανάγο με τις ομορφιές σου. Εισαι καταπληκτικός. ευχαριστούμε πολύ.


Επειδη κρυωσαμε αρκετα με τις προηγουμενες φωτο στις βορειες θαλλασες,ειπα να βαλω κατι και απο πιο νοτια που εχει λιγο ζεστη.. :Wink: ..να 'σαι καλα φιλε mastrovasili..

----------


## Trakman

> Ας παραθεσω και εγω μερικες...Απο το ναυπηγειο του Dubai..
> DSC00219 (Custom).JPGDSC00206 (Custom).JPG
> Οριστε και ενα drill ship..!!
> DSC00205 (Custom).JPG


Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Το Θεοπιστη της aegean του κυριου Μελισσανιδη  φθανοντας στο λιμανι του Αλιβεριου για εκφορτωση στη μοναδα της ΔΕΗ..
DSC00631 (Custom).JPG

----------


## sylver23

marpessa e στο νεωριο συρου 5 αυγ.

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

to vapori pou ekana to proto barko os dokimos. Polles kales anamniseis k para polles empeiries!!
130436.jpg

----------


## Roger Rabbit

E,πές μας τίποτα cpt_Kosta,,μη μας αφήνεις στα κρύα του λουτρού.! :Very Happy:

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

Μπήκα στις 26/2/08 κ ξεμπάρκαρα στις 12/08/08, εκανα 5 κ 16. Το πλοιο ηταν καινουργιο (2006) κ υπερσυγχρονο!! Trading area: Βαλτική... Πολλα λιμανια κ παρα πολλα operations! Πραγματικα αισθανομαι τυχερος για το πληρωμα, οι ανθυποπλοιαρχοι ηταν αρκετα εμπειροι κ ειχαν πραγματικα ταλεντο στην διδασκαλια, αλλα οι 2 γραμματικοι που εκανα, ηταν κ οι δυο top! Πολυ καλοι στην δουλεια τους κ καθε μερα μου μαθαιναν κ κατι καινουργιο. Λιγες ακομα φωτογραφιες απο το βαπορι.
BRIDGE.jpg

----------


## Morgan

ta stoixeia tou ploiou exoun svhstei

----------


## mastropanagos

που ειναι η κουβερτα οεο?? :Very Happy: 
CAPTAIN.wmv_000024366 (Custom).jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> ta stoixeia tou ploiou exoun svhstei


Εδω παει το only shit !!!

----------


## Morgan

> Εδω παει το only shit !!!


ακομα εκει ειναι συναδελφε κ θα δυσκολευτει να φυγει

----------


## mastropanagos

> ακομα εκει ειναι συναδελφε κ θα δυσκολευτει να φυγει


Σκουρα τα πραγματα δηλαδη...!!:???:

----------


## Morgan

> Σκουρα τα πραγματα δηλαδη...!!:???:


οι απροσεξιες πληρωνονται...λιαν συντομως θα εχω νεα κ πιο αναλυτικες πληροφοριες... δυστυχως δυσκολ ατα πραγματα.

----------


## mastropanagos

> οι απροσεξιες πληρωνονται...λιαν συντομως θα εχω νεα κ πιο αναλυτικες πληροφοριες... δυστυχως δυσκολ ατα πραγματα.


Να υποθεσω οτι η μ@κ@κια εγινε στα manifold??

----------


## MELE

to thema einai oti to kako egine,alla na min xanaginei.den einai gia to perivallon ayta.idi exei arxisei i antistrofi metrisi gia ton planiti.min tin epitaxinoyme.

----------


## Morgan

> Να υποθεσω οτι η μ@κ@κια εγινε στα manifold??


The line that is damaged is the connection to the cargo line crossovers .... 


SORRY , TWRA EIDA THN ERWTHSHS SYNADELFE...
TO VAPORI ETOIMAZETAI NA APOPLEYSEI

----------


## mastropanagos

Al Kuwaitiah στη ραδα της Fujairah..!!
DSC00056 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε ενα Bulk carrier και ενα container ship εν πλω..!!!Για τον nikitasko που τις ζητησε..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
DSC00281 (Custom).JPG
DSC00279 (Custom).jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Γειά σου ρε Μαστροπανάγο με τις ομορφιές σου. :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

Στη πρωτη φωτο με το φορτηγο βαζαμε κοντριτσες αλλα το περασαμε..! :Razz: ..Με το container δεν τα καταφεραμε,πηγαινε με ενα 20αρακι..!! :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Captain Eglio 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20198

ελπίζω να μην είμαι off topic!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Captain Eglio 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20198
> 
> ελπίζω να μην είμαι off topic!


Δεν ειναι φιλε speedkiller,εισαι on topic..!! :Razz: ..ωραια φωτο ενος ωραιου bulk carrier..!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ξέρει κάποιος ποιό είναι το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο της εταιρείας kristen navigation;;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ξέρει κάποιος ποιό είναι το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο της εταιρείας kristen navigation;;


Το μεγαλυτερο βαπορι της εταιριας Kristen Navigation ειναι το Astro Canopus με 320.472 DWT,και το μικροτερο ειναι το Astro Arcturus με 98.804,6 DWT..!!Συναλικα διαθετει ενα στολο απο 28 βαπορια (εχει και καινουργιες ναυπηγησεις αυτο το καιρο) εκ των οποιων τα ειναι 17 VLCC,5 Suezmax kai 6 Aframax..!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Το μεγαλυτερο βαπορι της εταιριας Kristen Navigation ειναι το Astro Canopus με 320.472 DWT,και το μικροτερο ειναι το Astro Arcturus με 98.804,6 DWT..!!Συναλικα διαθετει ενα στολο απο 28 βαπορια (εχει και καινουργιες ναυπηγησεις αυτο το καιρο) εκ των οποιων τα ειναι 17 VLCC,5 Suezmax kai 6 Aframax..!!


Thanks a lot.!

----------


## φανούλα

Αφιερωμένο στο μαστροπανάγο... :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αφιερωμένο στο μαστροπανάγο...


Γεια σου ρε φανουλα,να εισαι καλα,σ'ευχαριστω..Αν ειχες και κατι απο γκαζαδικο.. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε και ενα φορτηγο,για τον Leo που παραπονιεται..!! :Very Happy: 
adamastos.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ναι ε? καλά ψάχνω να σου ποστάρω ένα γκαζάδικο...  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

Κατι τετοιο ας πουμε??? :Very Happy: ..Αγγλια,μολις ετοιμαζομαστε για STS operation.!!
DSC00386 (Custom).jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

Αχ αυτα τα ship to ship καθολου δεν μου αρεσαν,ειχα τρελαθει στις βαρδιες και στα stand by..!!Εδω στη Σιγκαπουρη..!!
DSC00539 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Αχ αυτα τα ship to ship καθολου δεν μου αρεσαν,ειχα τρελαθει στις βαρδιες και στα stand by..!!Εδω στη Σιγκαπουρη..!!
> DSC00539 (Custom).JPG



τι ομορφιές ειναι αυτές ρε Μαστροπανάγο θα μας τρελάνεις.  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> τι ομορφιές ειναι αυτές ρε Μαστροπανάγο θα μας τρελάνεις.


Και τα καλυτερα ερχονται..!!! :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αχ αυτα τα ship to ship καθολου δεν μου αρεσαν,ειχα τρελαθει στις βαρδιες και στα stand by..!!Εδω στη Σιγκαπουρη..!!
> DSC00539 (Custom).JPG


Στο Tuas (ATPH) είστε ; Και ψάχναμε καμιά φωτογραφία με τις ράδες της Σιγκαπούρης στο σχετικό θέμα... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Στο Tuas (ATPH) είστε ; Και ψάχναμε καμιά φωτογραφία με τις ράδες της Σιγκαπούρης στο σχετικό θέμα...


Ναι απο τη ραδα της Σιγκαπουρης ειναι η φωτο αλλα δυστυχως ειναι η μονη φωτο που εχω απο εκει..!! :Mad:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Αυτά είναι..!!!!!!!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## mastropanagos

Μιας και τα βλεπουμε μονο απ'εξω και πολλοι θα εχουν την απορια πως ειναι μεσα,ας δουμε και κατι απο το εωτερικο τους..!!Καμπινα δοκιμου,καπνιστηριο αξιωματικων,τραπεζαρια αξιωματικων και cargo control room..!!
DSC00032 (Custom).JPG
DSC00077 (Custom).JPG
DSC00078 (Custom).JPG
DSC00038 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Καταπληκτική ξενάγηση Μπρεβο ρε Παναγιώτη.

----------


## sylver23

το ειδαμε χθες (18.10) με τον μαστροπαναγο και τον μανωλη στο νμδ
το ονομα του ειναι lucky lady.καμμια πληροφορια για αυτο εχουμε??
αφιερωμενες στον μαστροβασιλη

PA191811.jpg
*
χασμα γενεων

*PA191812.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι μπάλκ κάριερ κι έχει κατασκευαστεί πριν από 33 χρόνια το 1975 στην Ιαπωνία.
Έχει αριθμό IMO 7378717 (φαίνεται και από τις φωτογραφίες), διακριτικό κλήσης P3KJ6 και σημαία Κύπρου (και αυτό θα μου επίτε το ξέρετε αφού έχει νηολγηθέι στη Λεμεσό :Wink: ). Και μερικά στοιχεία:
GT: 16.224
DWT: 27.421
Ολικό μήκος (Loa): 182 m
Πλάτος: 23 m
Πηγή: http://www.shippingdatabase.com/ship.php?shipid=103279

αν και στο miramar (http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/212632) βρίσκουμε:
GT: 14.785 (ίσως να έγινε ανακαταμέτρηση κάποια στιγμή ή να είναι GRT)
DWT: 27400 (σχετικό)
Ολικό μήκος (Loa): 182 m
Μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp): 167.8 m
Πλάτος: 22,8 m

----------


## sylver23

παναγιωτη ευχαριστω πολυ.παντα ετοιμος για ψαξιμο.. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## caterina75

Χθες, στο μάθημα της ιστιοπλοϊας πέρασε αυτό από δίπλα μας. 
Στο σάκο μέσα, μαζί με τις νιτσεράδες, υπάρχει και η "ετοιμοπόλεμη" φωτογραφική, και ιδού: 





Άντε, να δείξουμε και κάτι από το "σχολικό" μας, το "Αλκυών":

----------


## mastrovasilis

> το ειδαμε χθες (18.10) με τον μαστροπαναγο και τον μανωλη στο νμδ
> το ονομα του ειναι lucky lady.καμμια πληροφορια για αυτο εχουμε??
> αφιερωμενες στον μαστροβασιλη
> 
> PA191811.jpg
> *
> χασμα γενεων
> 
> *PA191812.jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ sylver και μαστροπανάγο. Είστε καταπληκτικοί

----------


## Morgan

φωτογραφιες αυτες οι βραδυνες που σου δινουν μυρωδια , βαπορισια...
βλεποντας τις μετανοιωνω που δεν εκμεταλλευτηκα αντιστοιχες ευκαιριες στην ολλανδια και βελγιο που περνοθσες με το αυτοκινητο σχεδον μεσα απο ντοκους.. (zeebrugge, vlissingen, gent..)

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε ενα βαπορι,που καποιος εκανε τα πρωτα του βηματα σαν δοκιμος,ε Morgan?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..Τι σου θυμιζει??Ποσα operation ειχες κανει στο cargo control που βλεπουμε?? :Wink: ..Αφιερωμενες φυσικα στο συναδελφο Morgan..!!
P5080012 (Custom).JPG
gefyra_control (Custom).jpg
gefyra_naytis_pidalioyxos (Custom).jpg
S5020025 (Custom).JPG
S5020026 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Ας δουμε ενα βαπορι,που καποιος εκανε τα πρωτα του βηματα σαν δοκιμος,ε Morgan??..Τι σου θυμιζει??Ποσα operation ειχες κανει στο cargo control που βλεπουμε??..Αφιερωμενες φυσικα στο συναδελφο Morgan..!!
> P5080012 (Custom).JPG
> gefyra_control (Custom).jpg
> gefyra_naytis_pidalioyxos (Custom).jpg
> S5020025 (Custom).JPG
> S5020026 (Custom).JPG


Φοβερές φωτο Πάνο!! Ειδικά για εμάς τους στεριανούς!!

----------


## vinman

> Φοβερές φωτο Πάνο!! Ειδικά για εμάς τους στεριανούς!!


Πραγματικά ωραίες φωτογραφίες που σε βάζουν έστω και λίγο στο νόημα του τι σημαίνει πονοπόρο για εμάς που δεν γνωρίζουμε...
Σε ευχαριστούμε Πάνο.. :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πραγματικά ωραίες φωτογραφίες που σε βάζουν έστω και λίγο στο νόημα του τι σημαίνει πονοπόρο για εμάς που δεν γνωρίζουμε...
> Σε ευχαριστούμε Πάνο..


Θα σας κανω να μαθετε..Υπομονη θελω και τα καλυτερα ερχονται..!! :Wink:

----------


## Morgan

εσυ ο δασκαλος αλλα και μαστορας ταυτοχρονα θα μας πεις τι εκανες στην γεφυρα???  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σκατζάρησε με το δόκιμο πλοίαρχο που κατέβηκε στο μηχανοτάσιο,... :Razz:  Ακόμα δε μάθαμε αν το βαπόρι έκατσε πρώτα και μετά έπαθε μπλακάουτ ή το ανάποδο... :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

xaxaxaxaxa

ela re sy..afou oi mhxanikoi einai tsakalia kai sthn gefyra!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> εσυ ο δασκαλος αλλα και μαστορας ταυτοχρονα θα μας πεις τι εκανες στην γεφυρα???





> Σκατζάρησε με το δόκιμο πλοίαρχο που κατέβηκε στο μηχανοτάσιο,... Ακόμα δε μάθαμε αν το βαπόρι έκατσε πρώτα και μετά έπαθε μπλακάουτ ή το ανάποδο...


Παρ'οτι μηχανικος,περναγα πολλες ωρες στη γεφυρα χαζευοντας στη θαλασσα και κανοντας παρεα στους ανθυποπλοιαρχους που ειχαν βαρδια,ανεβαινα καθε απογευμα και μετα μολις τελειωνε η ταινια στο καπνιστηριο,κατα τις 10 ανεβαινα γεφυρα παλι μεχρι τις 12 που αλλαζε η βαρδια..!! :Very Happy: ..Μεχρι και στιγμα ειχα μαθει να βγαζω..!!

----------


## Morgan

Me liga logia, htan o kryfos sou po8os na gineis ths koubertas..etsi ekshgeitai pou eisai kalos an8rwpos… :PPPPP  :Wink: 

Ante kai mia spania (alal oxi katharh) fwto , apo ktharismo deksamenoploiou se eyrwpaiko limani meta apo  mikrhs ektashs pollution sto deck kai sthn thalassa…

----------


## mastropanagos

> Me liga logia, htan o kryfos sou po8os na gineis ths koubertas..etsi ekshgeitai pou eisai kalos an8rwpos… :PPPPP


Οχιιιιιιιιιιιιιι...Η μηχανικος θα γινω η στην αμμο θα απομεινω,που λεει και το ασμα.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..Απλα μου αρεσε πολυ η γεφυρα γιατι ειχε ωραια θεα και καλους ανθυποπλοιαρχους..!! :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

Οil terminal στο khark island στο Ιραν..!!
ASTRO LIBRA KHARK ISLAND IRAN 5-10-06 007 (Custom).jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Οil terminal στο khark island στο Ιραν..!!
> ASTRO LIBRA KHARK ISLAND IRAN 5-10-06 007 (Custom).jpg


O Πιλότος και το πλήρωμα της Mastropanagos Air Lines σας εύχονται καλό ταξίδι. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> O Πιλότος και το πλήρωμα της Mastropanagos Air Lens σας εύχονται καλό ταξίδι.


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ..Να εισαι καλα ρε Βασιλη..!!

----------


## Morgan

> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ..Να εισαι καλα ρε Βασιλη..!!


ρε μαστορα,.... τελικα εμεις εχουμε κανει μαζι και δεν μου το λες....

κανα σαπουνακι ανταλλαξες ???

----------


## panagiotis_f

Να βαλω και εγω μια σπανια φωτογραφια απο ενα μπερδεμα που μου ετυχε!
Ειναι πολυ σπανιο να συμβει αλλα αν τυχει τραβας τα μαλλια σου....(Αν σου εχουν μεινει.....)
DSC00300.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> Να βαλω και εγω μια σπανια φωτογραφια απο ενα μπερδεμα που μου ετυχε!
> Ειναι πολυ σπανιο να συμβει αλλα αν τυχει τραβας τα μαλλια σου....(Αν σου εχουν μεινει.....)


Μα καλα,πως εγινε αυτο???

----------


## panagiotis_f

> Μα καλα,πως εγινε αυτο???


Ελα μου ντε.Κανεις μας ακομα δεν εχει καταλαβει πως εγινε!

----------


## sylver23

εγω εχω απορια πως το ξεμπερδεψατε

----------


## panagiotis_f

> εγω εχω απορια πως το ξεμπερδεψατε


Δες τις παρακατω φωτογραφιες
DSC00237.JPG

DSC00242.JPG

DSC00244.JPG

DSC00247.JPG

DSC00253.JPG

----------


## sylver23

κατατοπιστικοτατος...ελπιζω ο κρεμασμενος τρελαρας να μην ησουν εσυ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## panagiotis_f

> κατατοπιστικοτατος...ελπιζω ο κρεμασμενος τρελαρας να μην ησουν εσυ


Οχι δεν ημουν εγω. Ενας τρελαρας fitter ηταν.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μα καλα,πως εγινε αυτο???


Το έχω ξανά δει ,και γινεται στο στριτσο .Απο τότε βάζαμε άτομο και τραβούσε με γάντζο την αλυσίδα οταν βιραραμε ,και την άπλωνε .Το άτομο για αυτήν την δουλειά ήταν πάντα αλλοδαπός με  υπέροχο και βαθύ σοκολατή χρώμα!

----------


## mastropanagos

> ρε μαστορα,.... τελικα εμεις εχουμε κανει μαζι και δεν μου το λες....


Μπαααα,εσυ εισαι παλιος..!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Natsios

Αυτή είναι η ναυτοσύνη Κύριοι! Πιστεύω οτι αν ήταν μονο Φιλιππίνια και δεν περναγε ο
κόμπος το οκιο θα την κόβανε τη καδένα και πάει η άγκυρα.

----------


## Morgan

ασε εχουμε δει και ελληνες ναυτικους και καπεταναιους.....τετοιους που πεθυμησαμε τους ινδιανους...(και λυπαμαι που το λεω)
ας μην μπλεκουμε τα θεματα, δεν ειναι θεμα ''ρατσας'' αποκλειστικα και μην ξεχναμε πως οι εποχες εχουν αλλαξει.

μενουμε στο θεμα μας

----------


## Morgan

Althea mooring at Bullen Bay Curacao - June 2007

Chandris

----------


## mastropanagos

Αντε να εχει κινηση απο βαπορια,και να εχεις τετοια ορατοτητα..Αντε και ο Αγιος Νικολας στη πλωρη μας..!!
astro libra3 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Αντε παρτε και ενα ship to ship..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
STS2 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Και αλλο ενα ship to ship,αυτη τη φορα με το M/T Astro Carina και Μ/Τ Niriis..!!
carina-niriis1 (Custom).jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

Επειδη πολυ ποσταλι εχει πεσει τις τελευταιες μερες,εγω θα ανεβαζω τις γκαζαδικαρες μου..!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ASTRO LIBRA  9 (Custom).jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Έλεος δεν μας λυπάσαι καθόλου ρε Μαστροπανάγο. :Cool:  Αυτά κάνεις και που δουλειά μετά στο M/V Nautilia II.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Έλεος δεν μας λυπάσαι καθόλου ρε Μαστροπανάγο. Αυτά κάνεις και που δουλειά μετά στο M/V Nautilia II.


Εμ ολο ποσταλια,ποσταλια βρε παιδι μου,ειπα να σπασω τη μονοτονια..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## panagiotis_f

Μιας και βλεπω πολλες φωτογραφιες απο ship to ship ας βαλω και εγω μια απο την ραδα της Ινδιας (Sikka).
DSCN1586.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

Και αλλη μια με το πρωην HELLESPONT FAIRFAX και το PASIFIC SAPHIRE.
Ship to ship.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πολύ όμορφη αεροφωτογραφία panagioti f. και με μεγάλη διαφορα μεγέθους πλοίων :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

Το Astro Libra στη ραδα της fujairah,και το Astro Carina της Kristen Navigation..!!
ASTRO LIBRA 30-9-06 FUJAIRAH 001 (Custom).jpg
Carina2 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Τι να πούμε τώρα;;;

Κ Ε Ε P  W A L K I N G .!! :lol:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Τι να πούμε τώρα;;;
> 
> Κ Ε Ε P  W A L K I N G .!! :lol:


Εσυ ετοιμασου σιγα-σιγα,σε λιγο καιρο εκει θα εισαι..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Το Astro Libra στη ραδα της fujairah,και το Astro Carina της Kristen Navigation..!!
> ASTRO LIBRA 30-9-06 FUJAIRAH 001 (Custom).jpg
> Carina2 (Custom).JPG


Τα λόγια είναι περιτά λέει ένα τραγούδι. ΜαστροΠάνο. :Wink:

----------


## steve

paidia ti to simantiko exei to ploio HELLESPONT FAIRFAX  kai to akouo kai to vlepo pantou mesa sto forum einai allo ena super tanker

----------


## panagiotis_f

> Αντε να εχει κινηση απο βαπορια,και να εχεις τετοια ορατοτητα..Αντε και ο Αγιος Νικολας στη πλωρη μας..!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21263


Ομιχλη στην South china sea
Fog.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ομιχλη στην South china sea
> Fog.jpg


Εχει και τετοια το επαγγελμα...Και η μπουρου να σφυριζει συνεχως..!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Επειδη καποιοι παλαιοτερα ειχαν αναρωτηθει τι ειναι η τσαμαδουρα που λεμε οτι δενουν τα πλοια,για φορτοεκφορτωσεις,ας δουμε και μια φωτο με το βαπορι δεμενο σε τσαμαδουρα,αλλα απ'οτι φαινεται εδω ειναι και κοντα η στερια,αλλου ουτε τη βλεπεις καν..(300αρι μου θελατε,αντε να δειτε ντοκο).. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
P5080005 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το Astro Libra στη ραδα της fujairah,και το Astro Carina της Kristen Navigation..!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21332
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21333


Ωραίο βαπόρι το δεύτερο !Πρέπει να είναι καινούργιο, ίσως γι αυτό .Πάντως για να πας από την μια βαρδιολα στην άλλη ,θα πρέπει να κανείς διάλειμμα για φαγητό στην μέση περίπου .

----------


## Morgan

> paidia ti to simantiko exei to ploio HELLESPONT FAIRFAX  kai to akouo kai to vlepo pantou mesa sto forum einai allo ena super tanker


Apla tygxanei na yparxoun parapanw fwto gia ayto to vaporaki

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Apla tygxanei na yparxoun parapanw fwto gia ayto to vaporaki


Και τι βαποράκι 442.000 DWT. Μικρό είναι παναθεμάτο. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ωραίο βαπόρι το δεύτερο !Πρέπει να είναι καινούργιο, ίσως γι αυτό .Πάντως για να πας από την μια βαρδιολα στην άλλη ,θα πρέπει να κανείς διάλειμμα για φαγητό στην μέση περίπου .


Η συγκεκριμενη φωτο ειναι λιγες μερες αφου επεσε στη θαλασσα για πρωτη φορα το βαπορι,αν θυμαμαι καλα..Ολοκαινουργιο ειναι στη φωτο..!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Ήμουν χτες Πειραιά , και με την άκρη του ματιού μου βλέπω την Ψυτάλλεια να ταξιδεύει .Γυρίζω και βλέπω αυτό το βουνό .
IMG_0229.jpg
Ειναι Bulk carrier και το ονομα του Vasos .
Λοιπά στοιχεία ο Παναγιώτης σε λίγο !

----------


## kalypso

Ήταν για αρκετό καιρό δεμένο στο Πέραμα για εργασίες....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πριν από λίγο καβατζάρησε τον καβο Μαλιά και κατευθύνεται προς Γιβραλτάρ (AIS speaking ή μάλλον showing).
Για να μην απογοητεύσουμε το μάστορά μας έχει σημάια Μάλτας, IMO  8902802, MMSI 256259000, διακριτικό κλήσης 9HPU8 (nine Hotel Papa Uniform eight), κατασκευάστηκε στην Chiba της Ιαπωνίας στο ναυπηγείο MItsui to 1990 (καθελκύστηκε στις 28-6-1989.
Έχει:
GT: 77.655
NT: 49.663
DWT: 152.065 (δηλαδή είναι Capesize)
Ολικό μήκος (Loa): 270 m
Μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp): 260 m
Μέγιστο πλάτος (B): 43,05 m
Βύθισμα (D): 17,62 m

Έχει μία μηχανή MAN B&W (μπουρμάστερ) 6S70MC που κινέι μια προπέλα σταθερού βήματος, έχει τρέις ηλεκτρομηχανές Yanmar M220. 
Πηγή: https://exchange.dnv.com/exchange/ma...vesselid=17225

----------


## mastropanagos

Astro Castor,σε διαδικασια ξεφορτωσης...!!
castor1.jpg

----------


## Morgan

τι να πω τωρα??? θα ελεγα κ@βλα αλλα θα παρεξηγηθω!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> τι να πω τωρα??? θα ελεγα κ@βλα αλλα θα παρεξηγηθω!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Πες το οπως θες συναδελφε..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

ότι και να πει κανείς για αυτό πλωτό νησί είναι λίγο. γεννιούνται δε απορίες του τύπου "Μα καλά, πως είναι δυνατόν να επιπλέει αυτό το πράγμα; " 

Κατά τα άλλα η φωτογραφία είναι απλά εξαιρετική !  :Very Happy: 

Eπί τη ευκαιρία ας κάνω και μια ερώτηση: Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι βύθισμα έχει ένα τέτοιο πλοίο όταν δεν έχει φορτίο ;

----------


## mastropanagos

> ότι και να πει κανείς για αυτό πλωτό νησί είναι λίγο. γεννιούνται δε απορίες του τύπου "Μα καλά, πως είναι δυνατόν να επιπλέει αυτό το πράγμα; " 
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα η φωτογραφία είναι απλά εξαιρετική ! 
> 
> Eπί τη ευκαιρία ας κάνω και μια ερώτηση: Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι βύθισμα έχει ένα τέτοιο πλοίο όταν δεν έχει φορτίο ;


Το συγκεκριμενο ειναι αδελφο με αυτο που ειχα κανει εγω,σε αυτο που ημουν εγω,αφορτοι ειχαμε 11 μετρα βυθισμα και φορτωμενοι 22 μετρα..!!

----------


## hayabusa

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση φίλε ΜαστροΠανάγο  :Smile:

----------


## mastropanagos

> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση φίλε ΜαστροΠανάγο


Να σαι καλα φιλε μου..!!Παντα στη διαθεση σου..!!
Φιλικα..!! :Wink:

----------


## captain castello

*ΗΤΑΝ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΝΥΧΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΦΥΣΑΓΕ Ο ΒΑΡΔΑΡΗΣ............*

----------


## captain castello

ΕΒΡΑΖΕ ΤΟ ΚΥΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΑΡΜΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΚΥΦΤΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΣΤΟ ΧΑΡΤΗ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΣ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΗ ΄Σ' ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΟΥΣ ΘΑ 'ΧΕΙΣ ΜΠΕΙ
ΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑΣ

----------


## φανούλα

Μία φωτό του JET XV σήμερα έξω από το λιμάνι της Τήνου!!! Αφιερωμένη στον mastropanago και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους που αγαπούν τα ποντοπόρα!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μία φωτό του JET XV σήμερα έξω από το λιμάνι της Τήνου!!! Αφιερωμένη στον mastropanago και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους που αγαπούν τα ποντοπόρα!!!


Να εισαι καλα βρε Φανουλα,ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση..!! :Very Happy: 
Εχεις μαθει τις αδυναμιες μου..!! :Wink:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Επειδή πήξαμε και ο mastropanagos δε βοηθά.. :Very Happy: 


(google)

----------


## mastropanagos

Δεν βοηθαω??Εχεις και παραπονο ρε συ?? :Very Happy: 
Παρε τωρα το M/T Picardie το οποιο πλεον ονομαζεται Astro Callisto και το M/T Astro Capella της Kristen Navigation..!!!
Callisto1.jpg
Capella.jpg
Ας ειναι καλα το αρχειο του καραβιου και της Kristen οπου αντλησα τις φωτο..!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Χαχα,,ωραίος....! :Cool:

----------


## hayabusa

απίστευτες φωτογραφίες !

----------


## Natsios

Foto απο το γνωστο πλέον Sirius Star που δυστυχως απο της 15 Νοεμβριου ειναι εμφορτο στα χερια των Σομαλών πειρατών 

Και τα στοιχεία του πλοίου

IMO 9384198
CALL SIGN A8NA7
NAME SIRIUS STAR
OWNERS VELA INTERNATIONAL MARINE LTD
BUILDER DAEWOO SHIPBUILDING
TYPE CRUDE OIL TANKER
YEAR OF BUILT 2008
HOMEPORT MONROVIA
FLAT LIBERIA
GROSS/NRT/DWT 162252GR / 111896NRT / 319430DWT
DIMENSIONS 333.00 X 60.04 X 30.50
MAX DRAFT 21.00
SPEED 14.5


Hijacked off the Somali coast the 15tht of November 2008

Φοτο απο το Shipspotters.nl
Sirius Star.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

Αφου τη γλυτωσαμε εκεινη την ημερα και δεν μας "ξυρισε" τη μυτουλα μπροστα ο κυριος παρακατω,τυχεροι ημασταν..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Προκειται για το Μ/Τ Margara με νηολογιο George Town με ΙΜΟ 9164213..!!
DSC00417.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

Εκφορτωση στο Khark Island του Iran..!!
ASTRO LIBRA KHARK ISLAND IRAN 5-10-06 017 (Custom).jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

Τελειωσαμε για σημερα,αλλη μερα παλι..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Νικητα για σενα που τις ζηταγες..!! :Wink:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Τελειωσαμε για σημερα,αλλη μερα παλι..!!
> Νικητα για σενα που τις ζηταγες..!!


Είμαι πάντα stand by να ξέρεις.. :Cool: 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

> Εκφορτωση στο Khark Island του Iran..!!
> ASTRO LIBRA KHARK ISLAND IRAN 5-10-06 017 (Custom).jpg


exw paei edw...panw apo...100 fores!! hahaha..antallagh sapounia gia xryso (leme twra) k rologia made in china

----------


## Morgan

> Αφου τη γλυτωσαμε εκεινη την ημερα και δεν μας "ξυρισε" τη μυτουλα μπροστα ο κυριος παρακατω,τυχεροι ημασταν..!!Προκειται για το Μ/Τ Margara με νηολογιο George Town με ΙΜΟ 9164213..!!
> DSC00417.jpg


Pote egine to skhniko me to margara?

----------


## mastropanagos

> Pote egine to skhniko me to margara?


Απ'οτι βλεπω στο ημερολογιο μου ηταν στις 6/8/2007 στο southwold της αγγλιας..!!Ενω ειχαμε τελειωσει κανονικα το STS operation κατα την αναχωρηση του margara μας καρδιοχτυπησε αρκετα,καθως περασε εκατοστα απο τη πλωρη,ο ναυτης που ηταν πλωρα αρχισε να τρεχει προς τα πισω,αλλα τελικα στο τσακ δεν ακουμπησε..!!

----------


## Morgan

ntaks , den hmoun akoma sthn etaireia ....

----------


## Eng

Κριμα και ελεγα να σας εδιχνα μια εκφορτωση στο Puerto La Cruz sto Boy 3a NNW

----------


## mastropanagos

> Κριμα και ελεγα να σας εδιχνα μια εκφορτωση στο Puerto La Cruz sto Boy 3a NNW


Και γιατι δεν μας τη δειχνεις??Μαλλον κατι δεν κανεις σωστα...!!

----------


## Eng

Αυτο εναι το θεμα...
Οτι κατι δεν κανω σωστα αλλα τι?
Μπορεις να μου πεις τι να κανω?

----------


## mastropanagos

Κοιτα εδω,σε αυτο το θεμα..!!

----------


## Eng

Ελπιζω να το εχω κανει σωστα!
06-01-23_18-37.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ελπιζω να το εχω κανει σωστα!


Μια χαρα το εκανες,και σε ευχαριστουμε για τη φωτο..!! :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Εγω για το ενδιαφερον!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ελπιζω να το εχω κανει σωστα!
> 06-01-23_18-37.jpg


Σωστότατα το έκανες, απλά μας άνοιξε την όρεξη και θέλουμε και άλλες !

----------


## Eng

Παμε λιοπον σε μια εκφορτωση στο Rizhao της Κινας...Βραδυ βραδυ με ενα Cape 220.000 dwt
DSCI0948.JPG

----------


## Eng

και για να μην νομιζουν καποιοι οτι η δουλεια μας ειναι ομορφα ηλιοβασιλεματα...για σας αυτο...
No1tst S.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

πολύ καλή φωτογραφία η τελευταία...θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε πώς αντιμετωπίστηκε η ζημιά  :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Πριν σας απαντησω να προκαλεσω λιγο τη φαντασια σας με αυτη τη..φωτο??
Και αν θελετε μπορω να σας πω πως αντιμετωπισα τη ζημια.
Σε περιπτωση που δεν φαινεται καλα να σας πω οτι προκειται για 2 crk στο DBT.4S/S ωρες πριν αρχισει η φορτωση του πλοιου.
IMG_2996.JPG

----------


## Morgan

πες τι εκανες και ασε τα αινιγματα!!!!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Στο πρώτο, αδειαζεις το νερό και βάζεις το fitter να γεμίσει την τρύπα, μεχρι να πάς σε κάποιο μέρος που μπορείς να το επισκευάσεις με αντικατάστση φύλλου ελασματος (insert plate). 

Στη δεύτερη κάενις απλά το Σταυρό σου....:P
Με τον ίδιο τρόπο αντιμετωπίζεις και τη δεύτερη διαρροή...

Τελικά τι κάνατε ρε Γιώργο?

----------


## Eng

Ακουσε να δεις..
Στο πρωτο με το κρακ στο Deck βαλαμε plastic steel και το βαψαμε!!!
(Καλοοος???). Επισκευη δεν μπορεις να κανεις με insert γιατι το υψος μεσα στο TST ηταν καπου 8,5 μετρα (220000 dwt). Οποτε plastic steel και βαψιμο και το ταγκι να μπαλασταρει στο 90 - 95% για ναμην πρεσαρεται το κρακ.
Στο δευτερο εκει ηταν λιγο ιστορια.
Το βαπορι τη δεδομενη στιγμη ειχε ολα τα TST και DBT γεματα πλειν ομως το αμπαρι. Για να διατηρησει το airdraft, αφου υπηρχε περιορισμος στην Αυστραλια, καναμε τρανσφερ το DBT.4 μεσω του duct keel στο αμπαρι. Μεσα μετα καναμε γεμισμα των κρακ, αλλαγη των 2 Side Longs και doubler 500*500 με καθετο stiffener αναμεσα στα Side Longs.
Σας παραθετω και το εσωτερικο απο τα κρακ. Θα δειτε οτι το κρακ ξεκιναει απο τα δυο longs και φτανει στο shell.

----------


## Eng

Μονοπου δεν εχω φωτο της επισκευης ευκαιρη!

----------


## mastrokostas

Στον μαστροπαναγο!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R713N...eature=related

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ας δούμε και ένα LNG..


google

----------


## mastropanagos

> Στον μαστροπαναγο!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R713N...eature=related


Oil Tanker και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα..!!(Λεο ακους? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )
Να σαι καλα φιλε μου μαστροκωστα...!! :Smile:

----------


## faltsetas88

> Τι ειναι τα πλοια LPG  και LNG :?: ειναι αυτα που μεταφερουν φυσικο αεριο :?:


Καλησπέρα !!!!
LNG Liquid Natural gas
               LPG Liquid Petroleum Gas

----------


## mastropanagos

> Καλησπέρα !!!!
> LNG Liquid Natural gas
>                LPG Liquid Petroleum Gas


Να σε διορθοσω λιγο,ειναι
Liquefied Natural Gas
Liquefied Petroleum Gas
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Μαστροπαναγο θα εισαι (ή θα γινεις) καλος μηχανικος γιατι προσεχεις τη λεπτομερια.. Γιατι ειναι ομως Liquified και οχι Liquid? Γιατι αν ηταν Liquid θα σημαινε οτι εξαρχης φορτωσεως το φυσικο αεριο θα εμπαινε στο βαπορι με τη μορφη υγρου αλλα τοτε ποιος ο λογος να εχουμε LNG και οχι ενα απλο τανκερ. Ο λογος μας παραπεμπει στο δευτερο σκελος, το Liquified σημαινει οτι απο την αρχη το φυσικο αεριο εισερχεται υπο χαμηλη θερμοκρασια και πιεση 1 atm  σε μια μορφη υγροποιημενου αεριου αρα ο σκοπος του πλοιου αυτου ειναι να διατηρησει καθολη τη διαρκεια του ταξιδιου το φορτιο σταθερο σ' αυτη την ενδιαμεση κατασταση. Στην ουσια λοιπον τα πλοια ειναι τεραστιες πλοϊκες ψυκτικες μοναδες με πολυ καλη μονωση προς αποφυγη διαρροής. Ενας γνωστος μου λοστρομος σε LNG μου ελεγε πως καθημερινα επρεπε να ελεγχει 250 περιπου θερμομετρα ανα 3 ωρες. Και επειδη δεν μου αρεσει να μακρυγορω, για οσους θελουν μια πιο εμπεριστατομενη και ολιστικη ενημερωση πανω στο LNG δειτε το παρακατω...

----------


## mastropanagos

La vaporo du Grecia.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..Καλα ταξιδια σε οσους ειναι μακρια απο τα σπιτια τους,χρονια πολλα στους ναυτικους μας..!!
DSC00544 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Natsios

> Ακουσε να δεις..
> Στο πρωτο με το κρακ στο Deck βαλαμε plastic steel και το βαψαμε!!!
> (Καλοοος???). Επισκευη δεν μπορεις να κανεις με insert γιατι το υψος μεσα στο TST ηταν καπου 8,5 μετρα (220000 dwt). Οποτε plastic steel και βαψιμο και το ταγκι να μπαλασταρει στο 90 - 95% για ναμην πρεσαρεται το κρακ.
> Στο δευτερο εκει ηταν λιγο ιστορια.
> Το βαπορι τη δεδομενη στιγμη ειχε ολα τα TST και DBT γεματα πλειν ομως το αμπαρι. Για να διατηρησει το airdraft, αφου υπηρχε περιορισμος στην Αυστραλια, καναμε τρανσφερ το DBT.4 μεσω του duct keel στο αμπαρι. Μεσα μετα καναμε γεμισμα των κρακ, αλλαγη των 2 Side Longs και doubler 500*500 με καθετο stiffener αναμεσα στα Side Longs.
> Σας παραθετω και το εσωτερικο απο τα κρακ. Θα δειτε οτι το κρακ ξεκιναει απο τα δυο longs και φτανει στο shell.


Και πως κανατε τρανφερ το DBT4 μεσω duct keel στο αμπάρι? και μετά προετοιμασία πάλι το αμπάρι για φόρτωση?

----------


## Eng

Μας επερνε ο χρονος. Οπως ανεφερα η ζημια ηταν _ωρες πριν τη φορτωση_, το βαπορι αν θυμαμαι ειχε κανενα 2ωρο πρωτου ξεκινηση η φορτωση οποτε υπηρχε χρονος και να κανω transfer αλλα και οπως αποδειχτηκε στη συνεχεια (επειδη το air draft ηταν χαμηλο) επρεπε να μπαλασταρουμε το αμπαρι full και στη συνεχεια ξεκινώντας τη φορτωση παραλληλα να ξεμπαλασταρουμε. Τα παντα δηλαδη ηταν υπερ μας. Αλλα και να μην ηταν υπηρχε και αλλος τροπος δηλ. να τροποποιησεις το πλανο φορτωσεως ξεκινωντας απο τα μονα αμπαρια που ηταν heavy cargo, να εκανες το transfer και να το εβγαζες ξανα. Και βεβαια εχε υποψη σου οτι το ballast στο 4 ηταν το 1/3 του αμπαριου σε χωρητικοτητα. Προετοιμασια ειδικη δεν υπηρχε γιατι το iron ore, επειδη στο conveyor ειναι καυτο, μπαινοντας στο αμπαρι το ψεκαζουν με νερο για να κρυωσει.

----------


## Eng

Τωρα θα ηθελα να σας μεταφερω, με τη φαντασια σας, σε μια αλλη καθημερινοτητα..αυτη των επισκευων! Για σας...
DSCI1491.JPG

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

Xρονια πολλα σε ολους τους Ναυτικους και ιδιαιτερα στον αδερφο μου (user AntonisT) που βρισκεται με το "ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ"  καπου εξω απο την Νιγιρια

----------


## Eng

Φιλε Γιαννη να τον χαιρεσαι τον αδερφο σου!!
Και γω ειμαι Β.Κινα τωρα σ' ένα Handy για επισκευη!!

----------


## Trakman

Αφιερωμένη με τα χρόνια μου πολλά στους εορτάζοντες του Nautilia και σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας με τις ευχές μου για καλές θάλασσες!!!

----------


## Leo

Επειδή υποψιάζομαι ότι η φωοτγραφία τραβήχτηκε από την γέφυρα (Ριο-Αντίριο), σαν ναυτικός θέλω να σου πω φίλε Trakman, ότι οι ναυτικοί μέσα στο πλοίο όταν περνάνε κάτω απο τις γέφυρες έχουνε μια αγωνία να δούνε αν θα περάσει το πρυμιό άλμπουρο (το υψηλότερο σημείο του πλοίου) ή θα φάνε την γέφυρα στο κεφάλι  :Very Happy: . Βέβαια εδώ δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα αλλά μιας και μου πέρασε η η σκέψη έιπα να την μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Η φωτογραφία σου είναι μιά εξαιρετιή αεροφωτογραφία.... :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Εγώ Leo υποθέτω ότι όταν ένα βαπόρι περνά κάτω από μια γέφυρα τότε οι στεριανοί ζούνε την αντίθετη αγωνία: θέλουν το καράβι να περάσει όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στη γέφυρα (χωρίς φυσικά να βρει πάνω της) ώστε να δουν καλύτερα και να θαυμάσουν το βαπόρι!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!!  :Wink:

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

ενα βαπορι που μου κινησε το ενδιαφερον!
omiros.jpg

omiros1.jpg

Omiros-2-80.jpg

----------


## Natsios

> ενα βαπορι που μου κινησε το ενδιαφερον!
> omiros.jpg
> 
> omiros1.jpg
> 
> Omiros-2-80.jpg


Πράγματι ενδιαφέρον μιας και δείχνει να είναι ένα ΟΒΟ βαπόρι απο τα λίγα που έχουν απομείνει. Αν ζει ακόμα!  Πάντος απο το site της Tsakos group δεν φαινετε να ανοίκει στον παρόν στόλο.

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

Ναι ειναι ΟΒΟ και μάλιστα από τα μεγαλύτερα,  Δεν ανήκει πλέον στον στόλο του ομίλου, αν δεν κάνω λάθος διαλύθηκε το 1999.

----------


## sylver23

κολλημε μαστροπαναγο για σενα 

σημερα το VIGOUR ρυμουλκουμενο προς περαμα

PC072313.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> κολλημε μαστροπαναγο για σενα 
> 
> σημερα το VIGOUR ρυμουλκουμενο προς περαμα
> 
> PC072313.jpg


Το VIGOUR της εταιριας του κυριου Πολεμη,γκαζαδικο βεβαιως βεβαιως..!!Σ'ευχαριστω ρε sylver,πολυ καλη η φωτο σου..!!
Αυτα ειναι βαπορια.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Ναι ειναι ΟΒΟ και μάλιστα από τα μεγαλύτερα,  Δεν ανήκει πλέον στον στόλο του ομίλου, αν δεν κάνω λάθος διαλύθηκε το 1999.


Τι είναι ΟΒΟ;;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Τι είναι ΟΒΟ;;


Αμα κοιταξεις καλα τη φωτο παραπανω Νικητα θα δεις οτι το βαπορι εχει και αμπαρια και κρενια στη μεση..!!OBO λοιπον ειναι τα βαπορια τα οποια παιζουν ρολο φορτηγου και γκαζαδικου,2 σε 1..!!

----------


## Eng

Μαστροπαναγο αυριο θα σου ετοιμασω κατι...μεγαλο για σενα  :Wink: 
Για την ωρα δες ενα double band...VLCC με General (30αρι)..
Παρατηρησε οτι το connection gangway ειναι στο φτερο μας!!
DSCI1423.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> Αμα κοιταξεις καλα τη φωτο παραπανω Νικητα θα δεις οτι το βαπορι εχει και αμπαρια και κρενια στη μεση..!!OBO λοιπον ειναι τα βαπορια τα οποια παιζουν ρολο φορτηγου και γκαζαδικου,2 σε 1..!!


Συγκεκριμένα *ΟΒΟ* σημαίνει *O*re/*B*ulk/*O*il. Είναι έτσι δηλαδή κατασκευασμένο ώστε να μπορεί να φορτώσει και Οre (βαριά μεταλλεύματα) και Bulk (χύμα φορτία όπως σιτηρά, λιπάσματα, κτλ) και Oil (πετρελαιοειδή). Είναι μια ιδιαίτερη κατασκευή που πρέπει να συνδιάσει καπάκια αμπαριών για τα ξηρά 
φορτιά (ore/bulk) , δίκτυο σωληνώσεων για τα υγρά φορτία (oil) αλλά και ενισχυμένα αμπάρια για το βαριά φορτία (ore). Σκοπός της διμιουργίας τους ήταν να μειώσουν τις ανάγκες για ballast ταξίδια. Φόρτωνε δηλαδή πετρέλαιο για ένα προορισμό και απο εκεί μπορουσε μετά να φορτώσει πχ μεταλλεύματα για επιστροφή κατι που για ενα καθαρόαιμο τανκερ είναι αδύνατο.
Τωρα πως βγαζανε ακρη με τα πιστοποιητικά και πως τα δουλεύανε αυτά τα βαπόρια απο το ένα φορτίο στο άλλο είναι αξιο αποριας! Υπάρχει κάποιος να μοιράσει τις εμπερίες του μαζί μας?

----------


## Natsios

> Μαστροπαναγο αυριο θα σου ετοιμασω κατι...μεγαλο για σενα 
> 
> Για την ωρα δες ενα double band...VLCC με General (30αρι)..
> 
> Παρατηρησε οτι το connection gangway ειναι στο φτερο μας!!


Φιλε eng εχεις φοτο από το general? Φαίνετε οτι εχει τρλές μπίγες! Θα μας πεις δυο λόγια για αυτές?

----------


## mastropanagos

> Συγκεκριμένα *ΟΒΟ* σημαίνει *O*re/*B*ulk/*O*il. Είναι έτσι δηλαδή κατασκευασμένο ώστε να μπορεί να φορτώσει και Οre (βαριά μεταλλεύματα) και Bulk (χύμα φορτία όπως σιτηρά, λιπάσματα, κτλ) και Oil (πετρελαιοειδή). Είναι μια ιδιαίτερη κατασκευή που πρέπει να συνδιάσει καπάκια αμπαριών για τα ξηρά 
> 
> φορτιά (ore/bulk) , δίκτυο σωληνώσεων για τα υγρά φορτία (oil) αλλά και ενισχυμένα αμπάρια για το βαριά φορτία (ore). Σκοπός της διμιουργίας τους ήταν να μειώσουν τις ανάγκες για ballast ταξίδια. Φόρτωνε δηλαδή πετρέλαιο για ένα προορισμό και απο εκεί μπορουσε μετά να φορτώσει πχ μεταλλεύματα για επιστροφή κατι που για ενα καθαρόαιμο τανκερ είναι αδύνατο.
> 
> Τωρα πως βγαζανε ακρη με τα πιστοποιητικά και πως τα δουλεύανε αυτά τα βαπόρια απο το ένα φορτίο στο άλλο είναι αξιο αποριας! Υπάρχει κάποιος να μοιράσει τις εμπερίες του μαζί μας?




Σ'ευχαριστουμε για την αναλυτικοτατη περιγραφη..!! :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> κολλημε μαστροπαναγο για σενα 
> 
> σημερα το VIGOUR ρυμουλκουμενο προς περαμα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24053


Εδεσε σημερα το πρωι στα διυλιστηρια Ασπροπυργου για εκφορτωση..!! :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μαστροπαναγο αυριο θα σου ετοιμασω κατι...μεγαλο για σενα 
> 
> Για την ωρα δες ενα double band...VLCC με General (30αρι)..
> 
> Παρατηρησε οτι το connection gangway ειναι στο φτερο μας!!




Αναμενω φιλε Γιωργο..!!Ωραια θα ειναι να καθεσαι εκει και να βλεπεις το θεριο πανω απο το κεφαλι σου.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Φιλε eng εχεις φοτο από το general? Φαίνετε οτι εχει τρλές μπίγες! Θα μας πεις δυο λόγια για αυτές?


Πολλες πληροφοριες δεν εχω γιατι δεν ετυχε να ρωτησω. Επιφυλασομαι ομως για αυριο να σου εχω καποιες οπως και φωτο. Ενα βασικο στοιχειο που εχει το βαπορι και οπως λεει και ο αρχιμηχανικος αξιζει το ναυλο του ειναι η μαγκιορα που εχει στη μεση μεταξυ 2 - 3 αμπαρι με υποστηριγμα τυπου V και μπορει να σηκωσει μεχρι 100 τονους. Θα σου δωσω παρακατω μια αποψη του αμπαριου οπως φαινεται απο το T.Top. Η κατασκευη του βαποριου εγινε στα Ναυπηγεια Van der Grissen de Nord (και θελω να μου πει καποιος ποια βαπορια της ελληνικης ακτοπλοϊας εγιναν σ' αυτα τα ναυπηγεια...) προς παραγγελια της Nedlloyd πριν απο 30 περιπου χρονια!!!
Παντως οπως σου ειπα
DSCI1500.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> Πολλες πληροφοριες δεν εχω γιατι δεν ετυχε να ρωτησω. Επιφυλασομαι ομως για αυριο να σου εχω καποιες οπως και φωτο. Ενα βασικο στοιχειο που εχει το βαπορι και οπως λεει και ο αρχιμηχανικος αξιζει το ναυλο του ειναι η μαγκιορα που εχει στη μεση μεταξυ 2 - 3 αμπαρι με υποστηριγμα τυπου V και μπορει να σηκωσει μεχρι 100 τονους. Θα σου δωσω παρακατω μια αποψη του αμπαριου οπως φαινεται απο το T.Top. Η κατασκευη του βαποριου εγινε στα Ναυπηγεια Van der Grissen de Nord (και θελω να μου πει καποιος ποια βαπορια της ελληνικης ακτοπλοϊας εγιναν σ' αυτα τα ναυπηγεια...) προς παραγγελια της Nedlloyd πριν απο 30 περιπου χρονια!!!
> 
> 
> Παντως οπως σου ειπα


Τhanks για τη φοτο του αμπαριού :Wink: 
Διπλοί κουραδόροι κτλ. Καθαρό τζενεραλαδικο. Η μαγκιόρα φαίνετε στην πρώτη φοτο γιαυτό σου ζήτησα και αλλη φοτο για να τη δούμε καλύτερα.

----------


## Leo

Μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι οι μπουκαπόρτες των κουραδόρων είναι άβαφτες, όπως συνηθίζεται και με το κατάμπαρο. Φορτία που συνήθως κουβαλάει ξέρουμε μήπως?

----------


## Eng

Το συγκεκριμενο τωρα τελευταια κουβαλαει γρανιτη απο Αμβερσα - Περσικο - Ινδια. Γι' αυτο και ειχε αρκετες επισκευες στα Τ.Top. Πιο παλια ειχε ενα ναυλο για μια 3ετια οπου επερνε πραγματικα general απο αυτοκινητα μεχρι χυμα φορτιο σ' ενα δρομολογιο. Ομως μιλαμε οτι το light ship ειναι κοντα στα 10000 τονους!!! Πολυ στυβαρη κατασκευη για 35αρι ετσι?? (Να παραθεσω οτι σκαρτα 10000 τονους εχουν τα 65αρια Panamax)

----------


## Eng

> Τhanks για τη φοτο του αμπαριού
> 
> 
> Διπλοί κουραδόροι κτλ. Καθαρό τζενεραλαδικο. Η μαγκιόρα φαίνετε στην πρώτη φοτο γιαυτό σου ζήτησα και αλλη φοτο για να τη δούμε καλύτερα.


Εψαξα και βρηκα τη φωτο του πλοιου απο το internet.
Photo.1.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βρήκα μερικά στοιχεία για το βαπόρι στο Bureau Veritas( http://www.veristar.com/wps/portal/!ut/p/_s.7_0_A/7_0_EGE/.cmd/ad/.ar/sa.shipSearchResultsSetShip/.pm/-/.c/6_1_1OF/.ce/7_1_3HL/.p/5_1_313/.d/1?PC_7_1_3HL_REGISTER_NUMBER=34Y315#7_1_3HL):
Σημαία: Κύπρου (ναι το ξέρω κάτι σας είπα τώρα :Razz:  λες και δεν είδατε το Limassol στην πρύμη και περιμένατε εμάν να το βρώ από το δίκτυο, ... το γράφω για να είναι τα στοιχεία μαζί)
IMO: 7704473
Διακριτικό κλήσης: P3ZQ8
GT: 18.792
NT: 8.011
DWT: 22.500 t
Μήκος Ολικό (Loa): 173,18 m
Μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp): 165 m
Πλάτος: 27,1 m
Βύθισμα: 10,18 m
Μηχανή: Μία δίχρονη Sulzer 12.364 kW (16.800 HP)
Το βαπόρι είναι τριάντα χρόνων, του 1978

Ερώτηση: τι σημαίνει το "8-15T, 2-22.5T, 4 GRUES 25T" στο πεδίο cargo handling; Είναι η ανυψωτική δύναμη των κρενιών  και το πρώτο νούμερο είναι στη μέγιστη ακτίνα και το δεύτερο στην ελάχιστη; Και τι σημάινει το "4 GRUES 25T"; Είναι η περιγραφή της μαγκίορας μπίγας;

----------


## Natsios

> Εψαξα και βρηκα τη φωτο του πλοιου απο το internet.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24103


:shock:Αυτό είναι βαπόρι! Αρσενικό




> Ερώτηση: τι σημαίνει το "8-15T, 2-22.5T, 4 GRUES 25T" στο πεδίο cargo handling; Είναι η ανυψωτική δύναμη των κρενιών  και το πρώτο νούμερο είναι στη μέγιστη ακτίνα και το δεύτερο στην ελάχιστη; Και τι σημάινει το "4 GRUES 25T"; Είναι η περιγραφή της μαγκίορας μπίγας;


Eυχαριστούμε για τα χαρακτηριστικά που μας έστειλες. Όσον αφορά το cargo handling που αναφέρεις παραπάνω, ο βάπορας φαίνεται να έχει 8 15άτονες μπίγες  (πρεπει να είναι κυρίως βοηθητικές), 2 των 22.5 τόνων και το αλλο πρέπει να αναφέρεται στη μαγκιόρα αλλά δεν ξερω πως μεταφράζετε. Μας είχε πει ο Eng νωρίτερα οτι ο αρχιμηχανικός του πλοίου είχε πει ότι η μαγκιόρα μπίγα μπορεί να σηκώσει 100 τόνους (4 x 25Τ = 100Τ). 
Πάντως τα μέσα αυτά φορτοεκφόρτωσης είναι σπάνια και πραγματικά έργα τέχνης αλλά τέχνη μεγάλη είναι και η συντήρησή τους από τους ναυτικούς αλλά και η φόρτωση του πλοίου, ιδιαίτερα βαριών φορτίων, με αυτά τα μέσα.

----------


## Natsios

αν και τωρα που ξαναβλεπω τη φοτο το "4 GRUES 25T" ίσως να είναι τα 4 κρενια που είναι στους πύργους πλώρα και πρύμα της μαγκιόρας. Αλλά έτσι τα δυο των 22.5Τ που είναι? 
Γίνεται ένας χαμός εκεί πάνω!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Grues είναι οι γερνοί στα γαλλικά αλλά τι σχέση μπορέι να εχει. Ίσως έχει γίνει μετασκευή και να έχει αλλάξει νηογνώμονα και τα στοιχεία να είναι παλιά. Νομίζω ότι θα μας λύσει τις απορίες ο Εng που μπορέι να βρει στοιχεία από πρώτο χέρι.
Πάντως συμφωνώ ότι θέλουν πολύ δουλειά για τη συντήρησή τους. Και με αυτά δεν είναι να πάιζεις.

----------


## mastropanagos

Επειδη σε καποιον κυριο ειχα ταξει να του ανεβασω ενα φορτηγο,του το χαριζω λοιπον..Στον Leo εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη η φωτο..!!(απαπα χαλια ειναι αυτα τα βαπορια,γκαζαδικα θα ανεβαζω παλι μετα).. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
DSC00018 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Eng

> Grues είναι οι γερνοί στα γαλλικά αλλά τι σχέση μπορέι να εχει. Ίσως έχει γίνει μετασκευή και να έχει αλλάξει νηογνώμονα και τα στοιχεία να είναι παλιά. Νομίζω ότι θα μας λύσει τις απορίες ο Εng που μπορέι να βρει στοιχεία από πρώτο χέρι.
> Πάντως συμφωνώ ότι θέλουν πολύ δουλειά για τη συντήρησή τους. Και με αυτά δεν είναι να πάιζεις.


Η μεταφραση των αριθμων ειναι ως εξης. Υπαρχουν οπως βλεπετε στη φωτο.1, 4 κρενια εκατερρωθεν της μαγκιορας τα οποια ομως εχουν 2 μοτερ (master και slave) το καθενα ανυψωτικης ισχυς 15 τονους. Στη φωτο.2, θα δειτε 2 μπιγες στο πλωριο ιστιο, καθε μια απο αυτες port + stbd χρησιμοποιει 2 μοτερ ανυψωτ. ισχυς 22,5 τονους και το τελευταιο ειναι η μαγκιορα η οποια εχει 4 μοτερ των 25 τονων ανυψωτικης ισχυς. Η φωτο.3 σας δειχνει το foundation της μαγκιορας στον πρωτο κουραδορο.
1.DSCI1589.JPG
2.DSCI1586.JPG
3.DSCI1564.JPG

----------


## Eng

Μαστροπαναγο, τις προαλλες σου υποσχεθηκα κατι...μεγαλο!
Ωπααα... μην παει ο νου σου στο πονηρο  :Wink: , δες τη φωτο!
Μονο και μονο για σενα!!
DSCI1561.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μαστροπαναγο, τις προαλλες σου υποσχεθηκα κατι...μεγαλο!
> Ωπααα... μην παει ο νου σου στο πονηρο , δες τη φωτο!
> Μονο και μονο για σενα!!


Πολυ ωραιος ο Γεωργιος..!!Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε να εισαι καλα..
Επιφυλασσομαι να ανταποδωσω καποια στιγμη με κατι εξισου μεγαλο.. :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Θελω ομως κοντα στα πλοια να σας ανεβασω μια φωτο (φωτο.1) και να μου πειτε εσεις την αποψη σας, ειναι για γελια ή για κλαματα...
Πριν ομως να σας πω........Καλες Γιορτες μιας και τα πρωτα χιονια εχουν ερθει σε μας! Ελπιζω να ειμαι πισω για τα Χριστουγεννα..και να μην δω τον ΑγιοΒασιλη σε κανενα VLCC ετσι Μαστροπαναγο????
DSCI1595.JPG
DSCI1588.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

> Μαστροπαναγο, τις προαλλες σου υποσχεθηκα κατι...μεγαλο!
> Ωπααα... μην παει ο νου σου στο πονηρο , δες τη φωτο!
> Μονο και μονο για σενα!!
> DSCI1561.JPG


μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει κατά προσέγγιση το μέγεθος των πτερυγίων της προπέλας αυτού του θηρίου;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Θελω ομως κοντα στα πλοια να σας ανεβασω μια φωτο και να μου πειτε εσεις την αποψη σας, ειναι για γελια ή για κλαματα...
> Πριν ομως να σας πω........Καλες Γιορτες μιας και τα πρωτα χιονια εχουν ερθει σε μας! Ελπιζω να ειμαι πισω για τα Χριστουγεννα..και να μην δω τον ΑγιοΒασιλη σε κανενα VLCC ετσι Μαστροπαναγο????


Μιας και το ανεφερες θα ανεβασω και καμια φωτο απο Χριστουγεννα σε VLCC 300αρι..!! :Very Happy: 
Αναμενεται.......

----------


## Eng

> μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει κατά προσέγγιση το μέγεθος των πτερυγίων της προπέλας αυτού του θηρίου;


Το βαπορι ειναι VLCC μηκους 330 μετρα, πιστευω οτι η προπελα (και ας με βοηθησει ο Μαστροπαναγος) εχει περιπου διαμετρο 9,30μ. Αν αφαιρεσεις τον ομφαλο το καθε πτερυγιοπρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 4 μετρα!

----------


## mastropanagos

Η προπελα που βλεπουμε παρακατω παντως που προερχεται απο ενα 300αρι VLCC 340 μετρα το καθε της πτερυγιο εχει μηκος αν θυμαμαι καλα περιπου στα 8 με 9 μετρα..!!Αρα στο ιδιο μηκος κυματος ειναι και τα πτερυγια της προπελας και της παραπανω φωτο..!
DSC00191 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Roger Rabbit

:shock:
Eng,,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Eυχαριστούμε φίλε!!!

----------


## hayabusa

ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Oil terminal στη Basrah(Βασορα) του Ιρακ...!!Απεναντι φαινεται το M/T Αστυπαλαια..!!Και μπροστα μας ενα 300αρι της Olympic του Ωναση..!!Καταληψη απο Ελληνικα βαπορια στο ντοκο.. :Very Happy: 
DSC00247 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Οριστε και μια "μπομπα",και η καδενα της αγκυρας...!! :Wink: 
DSC00483 (Custom).JPG
DSC00479 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Eng

Και για να ξερεις οτι παντα σε σκεφτομαι...
Φωτο.1 για σενα  :Smile: 
Φωτι.2, μμμ! αυτη εχει ενδιαφερον, λοιπον τεως VLCC μετασκευασμενο σε Cape Size 10μπαρο παρακαλω κατηγοριας Australian Max (ειναι μια νεα κατηγορα Caper που εχουν dwt απο 280000 - 350000 και κατασκευαστηκε κυριως για την μεταφορα iron ore απο Αυτραλια - Κινα) με DWT 295000 τον.
Αυτο εξαιρετικα σε ολους τους....φορτιγατζιδες!!!  :Wink: 
DSCI1603.JPG
DSCI1604.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Και για να ξερεις οτι παντα σε σκεφτομαι...
> Φωτο.1 για σενα 
> Φωτι.2, μμμ! αυτη εχει ενδιαφερον, λοιπον τεως VLCC μετασκευασμενο σε Cape Size 10μπαρο παρακαλω κατηγοριας Australian Max (ειναι μια νεα κατηγορα Caper που εχουν dwt απο 280000 - 350000 και κατασκευαστηκε κυριως για την μεταφορα iron ore απο Αυτραλια - Κινα) με DWT 295000 τον.
> Αυτο εξαιρετικα σε ολους τους....φορτιγατζιδες!!!


Αυτα ειναι........................!!! :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Καλα μα ειναι δυνατον να παραπονιεσαι συνεχεια...Ακου θες και δικο σου thread. Αντε να σε δω παραπονιαρη....
Στη παρτυ σου και παλι...και αυτο το βαπορι ειναι και λιγο ιδιαιτερο γιατι ηταν η πρωτη μου επισκευη που εκανα σε γκαζαδικο. Ως τοτε ημουν αποκλιστηκα φορτιγατζης!! Μετα... μπηκε το μικροβοιο...
DSC02234.JPG
DSC02161.JPG
DSC02159.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> και αυτο το βαπορι ειναι και λιγο ιδιαιτερο γιατι ηταν η πρωτη μου επισκευη που εκανα σε γκαζαδικο. Ως τοτε ημουν αποκλιστηκα φορτιγατζης!! Μετα... μπηκε το μικροβοιο...


Αποφασισες να γινεις καλο παιδι,γι'αυτο..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ωραιο το βαπορακι του Ωναση..!!

----------


## Trakman

Αφιερωμένη (που αλλού?!?) στον mastropanago!! :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αφιερωμένη (που αλλού?!?) στον mastropanago!!


Νατος και ο Trakman με τα ποντοπορα...!!Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε,να εισαι καλα..!!(Ο Λεο σε εχει βαλει να τραβας φορτηγα???) :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Νατος και ο Trakman με τα ποντοπορα...!!Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε,να εισαι καλα..!!(Ο Λεο σε εχει βαλει να τραβας φορτηγα???)


Είπα μιας και ξέρω ότι δε σε τραβάει πολύ η ακτοπλοΐα και μιας και δε μου δίνεται συχνά η ευκαιρία για φορτηγά, να σου κάνω αυτή την αφιέρωση!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Φιλε Μαστροπαναγο εχεις δικιο για τις φωτογραφιες οτι επρεπε να ανεβουν εδω.Γι' αυτο ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες του μ/τ Venice στην Νεαπολη Λακωνιας τον Νοεμβρη οταν ειχα παει να δω τον πατερα μου ο οποιος ειναι ο καπετανιος του. DSC02864.jpgDSC02863.jpgDSC02859.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> Φιλε Μαστροπαναγο εχεις δικιο για τις φωτογραφιες οτι επρεπε να ανεβουν εδω.Γι' αυτο ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες του μ/τ Venice στην Νεαπολη Λακωνιας τον Νοεμβρη οταν ειχα παει να δω τον πατερα μου ο οποιος ειναι ο καπετανιος του. DSC02864.jpgDSC02863.jpgDSC02859.jpg


Πολυ ωραιες φωτο φιλε..Απ'οτι βλεπω απο το σινιαλο ο πατερας σου ειναι στη εταιρια του Κυριου Οικονομου..!! :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Πολυ σωστα παρατηρησες.Ανεβαζω λοιπον αλλες τρεις φωτογραφιες του πλοιου.Συγνωμη που οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο κινητο αλλα δεν εχω φωτογραφικη μηχανη λογω της μικρης μου  ηλικιας.    DSC02930.jpgDSC02950.jpgDSC02949.jpg

----------


## Eng

Να τον χαιρεσε τον πατερα σου. Εχω δουλεψει σε αρκετα βαπορια της Cardiff!! Ολοι μου εκει ειναι σαν οικογενεια!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Δουλευεις ακομα στην Cardiff?

----------


## Eng

Εγω κανω επισκευες και για την ακριβεια συνεργαζομαι με τη Cardiff. Μεσα απο αυτη την εταιρεια εμαθα πολλα πραγματα για τον χωρο των επισκευων φορτηγων και γκαζαδικων! Κυριως ομως ημουν στα φορτιγα!

----------


## mastropanagos

Μιας και πιασατε τη cardiff παρτε και απο εμενα ενα Lovina που ειχαμε κανει STS..!! :Wink: 
DSC00007 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια φιλε μαστροπαναγος.Ο πατερας θα πηγαινε στο Lovina αλλα τελικα τον στειλανε στο Venice.Την φωτο απο την εχεις τραβηξει?

----------


## mastropanagos

> Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια φιλε μαστροπαναγος.Ο πατερας θα πηγαινε στο Lovina αλλα τελικα τον στειλανε στο Venice.Την φωτο απο την εχεις τραβηξει?


Απο τη βαρδιολα του πλοιου που ημουν εγω φιλε μου..Καναμε ship to ship..!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Εγω κανω επισκευες και για την ακριβεια συνεργαζομαι με τη Cardiff. Μεσα απο αυτη την εταιρεια εμαθα πολλα πραγματα για τον χωρο των επισκευων φορτηγων και γκαζαδικων! Κυριως ομως ημουν στα φορτιγα!


Ρωτησα γιατι μπορει να τον ξερεις τον πατερα μου ειναι στην Cardiff απο το 2003.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ρωτησα γιατι μπορει να τον ξερεις τον πατερα μου ειναι στην Cardiff απο το 2003.


Οχι εγω δεν εχω σχεση με την cardiff..!!Ειμαι σε αλλη εταιρια..!!

----------


## Eng

Η φωτο αφιερωμενη στο Mykonos. Drydock στο Gdansk. 
Θα τη βαλω τωρα...
Τον πατερα σου δεν πρεπει να τον ξερω. Μονο δυο καπετανεους ξερω απο τα γκαζαδικα.

----------


## Eng

Μ/Τ Ipanema στο Gdansk!
DSC02665.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Τρομερη φωτο φιλε Eng.Εδω μια φωτο του Ipanema απο το μπαρκο του πατερα μου το 2007DSC00384.jpg

----------


## Eng

Αν θες πες μου πως τον λενε τον πατερα σου. Αν δεν θες εδω στειλε προσωπικο μυνημα!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

DSC00692.jpgΜια φωτο του μ/τ My Julietta τον Ιουνιο που μας περασε και αυτη απο το μπαρκο του πατερα μου.

----------


## BULKERMAN

μιας και πηγε η κουβεντα στην cardiff ας ανεβασω και γω μια απο ενα panamax της εταιρειας καπου στον ατλαντικο πριν απο κανα μηνα.
Picture 004.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Εδω πεντε φωτογραφιες του m/t Conquistador το 2004
DVC00986.JPG
DVC00984.JPG
DVC00988.JPG
DVC00994.JPG
DVC00989.JPG

----------


## sylver23

αντε ποντοποροι σας εφτιαξε ο νησσος μυκονος

----------


## Roger Rabbit

:-o Astro Carina



google

----------


## saikoe39

> Ναι ειναι ΟΒΟ και μάλιστα από τα μεγαλύτερα, Δεν ανήκει πλέον στον στόλο του ομίλου, αν δεν κάνω λάθος διαλύθηκε το 1999.


 
Ναι τοτε πρεπει να διαλυθηκε...καποια στιγμη πριν το πανε για σκραπ ειχα την τυχη να αναιβω πανω.....

----------


## mastrovasilis

είναι το ωραιότερο συναίσθημα να είσαι στα ξένα και να ταξιδεύεις και να συναντας ελληνικό βαπόρι. Το όνομα αυτού mary f. περιμένει την σειρά του για να διασχίσει το Canal de Panama. απο τον Ειρηνικό προς τον Ατλαντικό Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά....... :Wink: 
IMG_1033.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> είναι το ωραιότερο συναίσθημα να είσαι στα ξένα και να ταξιδεύεις και να συναντας ελληνικό βαπόρι. Το όνομα αυτού mary f. περιμένει την σειρά του για να διασχίσει το Canal de Panama. απο τον Ειρηνικό προς τον Ατλαντικό Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά.......
> IMG_1033.JPG


Πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ωραιο το συναισθημα που ανεφερες,να βλεπεις Ελληνικη σημαια πρυμα και να ακους Ελληνικες φωνες στο vhf..!!Φορτσατος μας γυρισες..! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Φορτσατος μας γυρισες..!


dead slow ahead sir...... :Wink:

----------


## saikoe39

Η πρωτη μου photo.. :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Η πρωτη μου photo..


Πολυ ομορφη φωτο φιλε saikoe39 μπραβο!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## saikoe39

δεν ξερω αν εχει ξανα μπει..αλλα θα εχει μαλλον...τεσπα...στα αριστερα το SeawiseGiant λαμπαδα....και απο διπλα του το Argosy του Τσακου....στο οποιο ηταν μεσα ο father μου Γραμματικος(νομιζω)...!!!!
SeawiseGiant argosi.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> δεν ξερω αν εχει ξανα μπει..αλλα θα εχει μαλλον...τεσπα...στα αριστερα το SeawiseGiant λαμπαδα....και απο διπλα του το Argosy του Τσακου....στο οποιο ηταν μεσα ο father μου Γραμματικος(νομιζω)...!!!!


:shock::shock::shock:Ποτε ειναι τραβηγμενη η φωτογραφια?

----------


## saikoe39

Το 1988 στις 14 Μαΐου....... :Razz:

----------


## mastropanagos

> δεν ξερω αν εχει ξανα μπει..αλλα θα εχει μαλλον...τεσπα...στα αριστερα το SeawiseGiant λαμπαδα....και απο διπλα του το Argosy του Τσακου....στο οποιο ηταν μεσα ο father μου Γραμματικος(νομιζω)...!!!!


Εχει ξαναμπει αλλα δεν πειραζει,σ'ευχαριστουμε παντως..!! :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Παναγιωτη, αν θυμαμαι υπηρχε πιο παλια ενα thread περι bow thruster και εκει υπηρχε μια διαφωνια αν μπαινουν Bow thruster σε φορτηγα. Με αφορμη λοιπον αυτο να παραθεσω δυο φωτο απο τον "γειτονα" μας που ειναι container 26ετιας αλλα και απο δυο newbuilding post panamax bulk carriers 90000τον. Επλιζω να σας αρεσουν!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Παναγιωτη, αν θυμαμαι υπηρχε πιο παλια ενα thread περι bow thruster και εκει υπηρχε μια διαφωνια αν μπαινουν Bow thruster σε φορτηγα. Με αφορμη λοιπον αυτο να παραθεσω δυο φωτο απο τον "γειτονα" μας που ειναι container 26ετιας αλλα και απο δυο newbuilding post panamax bulk carriers 90000τον. Επλιζω να σας αρεσουν!


Δεν ήταν για bow thruster η διαφωνία ,αλλά για stabilizer .

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε και ενα φορτηγο που πηγαινει να δεσει ρυμουλκουμενο στη Κυνοσουρα..!!Στον Leo εξαιρετικα..!! :Wink: 
ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ (Custom).jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε και ενα container ship μιας και δεν εχουμε δει πολλα σε αυτο το θεμα..!! :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ας δουμε και ενα container ship μιας και δεν εχουμε δει πολλα σε αυτο το θεμα..!!


Πανο πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια...Παιρνεις πεντε αστερια απο εμενα!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Και αλλο ενα container ship..!! :Wink:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

¶ντε ρε Πάααανο..
Κρυώσαμε,,βάλε καμιά φωτό..!:lol:

----------


## mastropanagos

> ¶ντε ρε Πάααανο..
> Κρυώσαμε,,βάλε καμιά φωτό..!:lol:


Γκαζαδικο στα στενα του Γιβραλταρ..!! :Wink: 
DSC0024900 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Οριστε και ενα bulk carrier..!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Γκαζαδικο στη ραδα της Fujairah..!!

----------


## Eng

Λοιπον Πανο...
1. ...για γερα στομαχια..!!
2. Προσπεραση με 26,2 knots
DSC02384.JPG
DSC02414.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Eng ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου αλλα η πρωτη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!!!!!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Γιωργο πραγματικα εκπληκτικες οι φωτο σου,εχω δει και κατι προσπερασεις απο container με κατι 30αρια,κοιταω μια πρυμα το βλεπω και ξαναγυρναω το κεφαλι και μας εχει περασει... :Very Happy: 
Μιας και ειναι Χριστουγεννα ας μπουμε και στα βαπορια λιγο στο κλιμα των ημερων..Στολισμος δεντρου και στολισμενο καπνιστηριο.. :Wink: 
CIMG0597 (Custom).JPG
CIMG0601 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Eσυ τις τράβηξες Πάνο;
Ήσουν Χριστούγεννα στο καράβι;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Eσυ τις τράβηξες Πάνο;
> Ήσουν Χριστούγεννα στο καράβι;


Καλα εσυ εχεις ξεφυγει,λες να ημουνα Χριστουγεννα στο καραβι ρε συ???Και στη σχολη ποιος ηταν??Απο το αρχειο του καραβιου ειναι οι φωτο..!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Ωραίο πράγμα να  βλέπεις όλους τους Έλληνες μαζί ,να στολίζουν το δέντρο !

----------


## Leo

> είναι το ωραιότερο συναίσθημα να είσαι στα ξένα και να ταξιδεύεις και να συναντας ελληνικό βαπόρι. Το όνομα αυτού mary f. περιμένει την σειρά του για να διασχίσει το Canal de Panama. απο τον Ειρηνικό προς τον Ατλαντικό Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά.......


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βασίλη, κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Εδω το m/t Venice οταν του αλλαζαν χρωμα τοτε που το ειχε αγορασει η Cαrdiff απο την Mearsk το 2007.

----------


## Eng

> Ωραίο πράγμα να βλέπεις όλους τους Έλληνες μαζί ,να στολίζουν το δέντρο !


Με συγχωρεις Μαστροκωστα αλλα εμεις οι Ελληναρες βαζουμε τα Πιππινια να μας στολιζουν. Εμεις θα το απολαυσουμε μετα... :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Θελω να πιστευω πως ολοι εμεις που ασχολουμαστε με το ναυτικο επαγγελμα, εχουμε ανοιχτους οριζοντες σαν τις θαλασσες που αρμενιζουμε. Υπο αυτη τη σκεψη θα ηθελα να δειτε μια αντιστοιχη γιορτη που γινεται κοντα στα Χριστουγεννα απο Ινδους. Η γιορτη λεγεται Ganesh Chaturi (δηλ. η γιορτη του Ganesh). O Ganesh ειναι ο προστατης - γι'αυτους - της οικογενειας κια γιορταζεται στις 23/12 καθε χρονο. Θεωρειται τοσο σημαντικη αυτη η γιορτη για τα ινδικα πληρωματα, γιατι μεσω αυτης της γιορτης, ενώνονται θα λεγαμε με τις οικογενειες τους. Το απιστευτο ειναι οτι την ωρα που ξεκινουσε η γιορτη στο πλοιο ξεκινουσε και στα σπιτια του πληρωματος. Στη διαρκεια της γιορτης ολες οι ευχες / προποσεις ηταν _to our families_! Θελω να σας πω πως ηταν απο τις σημαντικοτερες και πιο πιο πιο συγκινητικες στιγμες σε ταξιδι μου. Η ατμοσφαιρα ηταν πολυ συναισθηματικα φορτισμενη που...αφηστε το καλυτερα!!
Αν και παραμονες των Χριστουγεννων, θελω να ευχηθω και γω απο τη μερια μου _to your families_! απο τη μακρυνη ακτη της Κινας το Shanhaiguan. Τις καλυτερες ευχες μου σε ολους σας!

----------


## Eng

Να και η φωτο...

----------


## Eng

Συγκριση μεγεθων το θεμα για σημερα...
Australian Max 290000 ton, Cape size 180000ton και Handy Max 42000ton.
DSCI1697.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Συγκριση μεγεθων το θεμα για σημερα...
> Australian Max 290000 ton, Cape size 180000ton και Handy Max 42000ton.


Παραστικοτατη φωτο για να δειξεις μια τετοια συγκριση μεγεθων Γιωργο..!!

----------


## Eng

Ευχαριστω πολυ Πανο και για τον καλο σου το λογο..θα'θελα να βρισκομασταν τρεις μας μαζι με τον Μαστροκωστα και να πηγαιναμε...Seamens Club ρε φιλε!! Και οχι οτι κι οτι αλλα...της κακιας ωρας!!
IMG0023A.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

φιλε eng ενα panamax και ενα kamsarmax λειπουν ε? θα χαμε ολοκληρη τη συλλογη!

----------


## Eng

> φιλε eng ενα panamax και ενα kamsarmax λειπουν ε? θα χαμε ολοκληρη τη συλλογη!


Ε, τοτε δεν θα μιλουσαμε για τυχη αλλα για κ..φαρδια!!!  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Αυτα ειναι τα σημερινα νεα απο εδω..
1. Handymax B.C
2. Επισκευη "μπαλας"
3. Συνεργειο Καθαρισμου...

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Αυτα ειναι τα σημερινα νεα απο εδω..
> 1. Handymax B.C
> 2. Επισκευη "μπαλας"
> 3. Συνεργειο Καθαρισμου...


Mας έφτιαξες την διάθεση τώρα. σε 20 μέρες θα είμαι κάτω.

----------


## Eng

Μαστροβασιλη για drydock θα πατε? Σε ποιο μερος? Εγω φιλε σε καναδυο μερες ανεβαινω για Γιορτες και μετα μεσα Γεναρη με βλεπω σα κατω παλι!! Βρε δεν ξεκολλαμε διολου απο δω... Μελι εχει το μερος???  :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Μαστροβασιλη για drydock θα πατε? Σε ποιο μερος? Εγω φιλε σε καναδυο μερες ανεβαινω για Γιορτες και μετα μεσα Γεναρη με βλεπω σα κατω παλι!! Βρε δεν ξεκολλαμε διολου απο δω... Μελι εχει το μερος???


Ναι για drydock θα πάει το βαπόρι στην Κίνα. μέσα Γενάρη.....

----------


## Eng

Μια αλλη κατηγορια πλοιων ειναι αυτα που πηγαινουν σε ποτα μια αλλα και στις Λιμνες Great Lakes). Ειναι bulkers καπου 60000τον. με 7 - 9 αμπαρια και εχουν βασικο χαρακτηριστηκο το μικρο βυθισμα και μεγαλο μηκος. Ναυπηγικα θα λεγαμε πως ο λογος L/D ειναι υψηλος. Δειτε αυτες τις δυο φωτο απο ενα τετοιο newbuilding. Στην πρωτη εχουμε περιστροφη του τομεα της πρυμνης και στη δευτερη το fitting του τομεα με το υπολοιπο σκαφος. Να σημειωσω οτι ο τομεας που θα δειτε ειναι η Lower After Peak Tank ή αλλιως Cooling Stern Tube Tank γιατι υπαρχει παντα νερο εκει για τη ψυξη του τελικου αξονα. Απολαυστετες!
DSCI1723.JPG

DSCI1724.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> Μαστροβασιλη για drydock θα πατε? Σε ποιο μερος? Εγω φιλε σε καναδυο μερες ανεβαινω για Γιορτες και μετα μεσα Γεναρη με βλεπω σα κατω παλι!! Βρε δεν ξεκολλαμε διολου απο δω... Μελι εχει το μερος???


Χρόνια πολλά φιλε eng "στα μακρια". Με το καλό να επιστρέψεις στους δικούς σου!

----------


## Eng

> Χρόνια πολλά φιλε eng "στα μακρια". Με το καλό να επιστρέψεις στους δικούς σου!


Ευχαριστω ρε φιλε Χρονια πολλα και σε σενα και στην οικογενεια σου! Αντε 2 και σημερα και θα ειμαι Ελλαδα..

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Το M. A. Angelicoussi.!
(Φοβερό το ελικόπτερο,,θα είμαστε τυχεροί να μπούμε; :Very Happy: )

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Μιας και εχουμε γιορτινες μερες  δειτε αυτο το video οπου χιονιζει στην μεση του Ατλαντικου Ωκεανου!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μιας και εχουμε γιορτινες μερες δειτε αυτο το video οπου χιονιζει στην μεση του Ατλαντικου Ωκεανου!


Βρε συ Γιαννη βαλτο και στην video gallery μας,ειναι πολυ καλο...!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Βρε συ Γιαννη βαλτο και στην video gallery μας,ειναι πολυ καλο...!!


Οκ Πανο θα το βαλω....Οριστε και τεσσερις φωτογραφιες απο εκεινη την ημερα...!!!

DSC00587.jpg

DSC00588.jpg

DSC00590.jpg

DSC00591.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

*Μαστροπαναγο σε σκεφτηκα εχθες,Δν ξερω ποιο ειναι αλλα ξερω ποια νησια ειναι απο πισω,η Σεριφος η Κυθνος και μπορει και η Κεα.. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25598

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25599*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ένα βίντεο που ανέβηκε σήμερα στην video gallery μας απο τον φίλο Nisso Mykonos.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Μια φωτο του M/T IPANEMA αφιερωμενη στον Ματροπαναγο και στον Eng!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> *Μαστροπαναγο σε σκεφτηκα εχθες,Δν ξερω ποιο ειναι αλλα ξερω ποια νησια ειναι απο πισω,η Σεριφος η Κυθνος και μπορει και η Κεα.. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25598
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25599*


Μονο και μονο που με σκεφτηκες μου φτανει Θανο,σ'ευχαριστω πολυ...



> Μια φωτο του M/T IPANEMA αφιερωμενη στον Ματροπαναγο και στον Eng!!!


Αυτα ειναι βαπορια ρε παιδια,οχι τα ποσταλια που πατε και φωτογραφιζεται...!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Σ'ευχαριστω Γιαννακη...

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Οκ Πανο θα το βαλω....Οριστε και τεσσερις φωτογραφιες απο εκεινη την ημερα...!!!
> 
> DSC00587.jpg
> 
> DSC00588.jpg
> 
> DSC00590.jpg
> 
> DSC00591.jpg



Πανέμορφες οι φωτό φίλε Nissos Mykonos....

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Πανέμορφες οι φωτό φίλε Nissos Mykonos....


Συμφωνώ! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Μαστροκωστα παρε μια πλωρη και μια γεφυρα ενος "βυτιου"...!!Και τι βυτιο ε,340 μετρα.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
CIMG0160 (Custom).jpg
CIMG0402 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Μαστροκωστα παρε μια πλωρη και μια γεφυρα ενος "βυτιου"...!!Και τι βυτιο ε,340 μετρα..
> CIMG0160 (Custom).jpg
> CIMG0402 (Custom).JPG


*Πανο καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες!!!Καλα η γεφυρα ειναι απιθανη!!!*

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Πςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Βαποραρος! :Wink:

----------


## Eng

> Μια φωτο του M/T IPANEMA αφιερωμενη στον Ματροπαναγο και στον Eng!!!


Γιανακη σ'ευχαριστω, αυτο το βαπορακι το φαγαμε γερα στη μαπα!! Να εισαι καλα!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Τι βλέπεις πλώρα τι βλέπεις πρύμα είναι χάρμα οφθαλμού.
IMG_0845.JPG

IMG_0856.JPG

IMG_0857.JPG

IMG_0020.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

sailing to Antofagasta (Chile) Pacific Ocean
IMG_0160.JPG

IMG_0162.JPG

sailing to Panama Atlantic Ocean
IMG_0862.JPG

IMG_0861.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Mastrovasili φανταστικες ολες οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβασες...Μπραβο!!!*

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Καταπληκτικός!
Ευχαριστούμε!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

"Ελα μηχανη,βαλε fire να ανοιξουμε λιγο τα κανονακια στη κουβερτα..." :Very Happy: 
DSC05493 (Custom).jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε και κατι απο ενα γυμνασιο πυρκαγιας,γιατι στα βαπορια το παν ειναι η ασφαλεια...!!Φωτια στη κουβερτα και στη κουζινα,αγημα πυρκαγιας...
DSC05376-1 (Custom).jpg
DSC05487 (Custom).jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> Καλημέρα και Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Τι βλέπεις πλώρα τι βλέπεις πρύμα είναι χάρμα οφθαλμού.


Τι ειναι αυτη η μιξα ρε Βασιλη??Παρε εδω βαπορι... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
CIMG0399 (Custom).JPG
CIMG0401 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε και κατι απο τη ραδα της Fujairah...Ενα γκαζαδικο και ενα LNG παρεα και αλλο ενα γκαζαδικο μονο του... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μαστροπανάγο.:shock::shock:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> *Mastrovasili φανταστικες ολες οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβασες...Μπραβο!!!*





> Καταπληκτικός!
> Ευχαριστούμε!


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.....

----------


## Roger Rabbit

:shock:
Ποοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!?
Ωραίος ρε Πάνο!!!
Μπράβο.!

Μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις τι ακριβώς κάνετε στη 1η φωτό;

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πανο εισαι καταπληκτικος μπραβο!!!!Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι πολυ ωραιες!!!!*

----------


## mastropanagos

> :shock:
> Ποοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!?
> Ωραίος ρε Πάνο!!!
> Μπράβο.!
> 
> Μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις τι ακριβώς κάνετε στη 1η φωτό;


Φιλε Νικητα με τις πολλες αποριες αυτα που βλεπεις ειναι τα κανονακια της κουβερτας τα οποια ριχνουν νερο με μεγαλη πιεση καθως και αφρο αμα χρειαστει σε περιπτωση πυρκαγιας...Στη φωτο απλα τα εχουν ανοιξει για να τα τεσταρουν...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πανο μπορεις να μου πεις ποσα μετρα ειναι το Astro Challenge?*

----------


## hayabusa

αν θυμαμαι καλά σε κάποιο προηγούμενο ποστ είχε αναφερθεί πως είναι 340μ  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> *Πανο μπορεις να μου πεις ποσα μετρα ειναι το Astro Challenge?*


Για την ακριβεια εχει 332 μετρα ολικο μηκος...(L.O.A.)

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Σας ευχαριστω παιδια για την απαντηση σας!!!!Καλα το πλοιο του πατερα μου ειναι 95 ολοκληρα * *μικροτερο απο το Astro Challenge.:shock:Φανταζομαι ποσο μεγαλο ειναι!!
*

----------


## hayabusa

> Για την ακριβεια εχει 332 μετρα ολικο μηκος...(L.O.A.)


χεχε, κοντά έπεσα ε ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Για την ακριβεια εχει 332 μετρα ολικο μηκος...(L.O.A.)


Και το (Β.P.P) πόσο είναι???

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μάλλον εννοείς Lbp (Length between perpendiculars μηλαδή μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων) είναι 320,3 m. Και μια πουντο πιάσαμε έχει πλάτος 58 μέτρα και βύθισμα 20,8 μέτρα. Για περισσότερα δες εδώ https://exchange.dnv.com/exchange/ma...&imono=9237072

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μάλλον εννοείς Lbp (Length between perpendiculars μηλαδή μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων) είναι 320,3 m. Και μια πουντο πιάσαμε έχει πλάτος 58 μέτρα και βύθισμα 20,8 μέτρα. Για περισσότερα δες εδώ https://exchange.dnv.com/exchange/ma...&imono=9237072


Βουνο με ολη τη σημασια της λεξης...Μου εβγαινε η γλωσσα το καλοκαιρι μεσα στη ζεστη να παω πλωρα.. :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε ακομα ενα LNG και ενα γκαζαδικο διπλα διπλα παρεουλα.... :Very Happy: 
Στη ραδα της Fujairah....

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Xaxa,ωραίος ο Πάνος..!
Με το καλησπέρα!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Xaxa,ωραίος ο Πάνος..!
> Με το καλησπέρα!


Για καμια Fujairah  σε κοβω και εσενα Νικητα,συνηθως απο εκει στελνουν... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Είσοδος και πλαγιοδέτηση με την βοήθεια ρυμουλκών του container ship Cap Blanche στο λιμάνι του Callao στο Peru.
IMG_0145.JPG

IMG_0147.JPG

IMG_0148.JPG

Και μερικά στοιχεία.

*IMO NUMBER* 9311775
*VESSEL TYPE* CONTAINER SHIP
*HULL TYPE* SINGLE HULL
*GROSS TONNAGE* 28.372 tons
*SUMMER DWT* 37.883 tons
*BUILD* 2006
*BUILDER	* WADAN YARDS MTW WISMAR - GERMANY
*FLAG* ANTIGUA & BARBUDA
*MANAGER/OWNER* HARMSTORF ALNWICK REEDEREI HAMBURG - GERMANY
*INSURER* GARD P&I CLUB NORWAY
*CLASSIFICATION* 100 A5 E WITH FREEBOARD 5.040 M, CONTAINER SHIP, IW BWM SOLAS-II-2,REG.19 C2P58  MC E AUT
*GENERIC SPEED*	21,9 knots
*DIMENSIONS*
*BREADTH EXTREME* 29,80 m
*BREADTH MOULDED* 29,79 m
*BREADTH REGISTERED* 29,80 m
*DEPTH*	16,40 m
*DRAUGHT* 11,40 m
*FORECASTLE* 27,45 m
*FREEBOARD* 5.000,0 mm
*LENGTH B/W PERPENDICULARS* 209,60 m
*LENGTH OVERALL* 221,60 m
*LENGTH REGISTERED* 210,95 m
*POOP* 14,60 m
*TONNAGES* 
*NET TONNAGE* 13.574 tons
*ENGINE* 
*MAIN ENGINE BUILDER* CEGIELSKI POZNAN - POLAND 
*MAIN ENGINE* CYLINDERS	7 
*MAIN ENGINE* MODEL 7 L70MC-C 
*MAIN ENGINE* STROKE 700 mm
*MAIN ENGINE TYPE* DIESEL ENGINE, TWO STROKE SINGLE ACTING 
*PROPELLER* 1 SOLID PROPELLER (KEYLESS), AFT 
*COMMUNICATION* 
*CALL SIGN* V2DV5 
*HISTORICAL INFO* 
*DATE OF ORDER* 
2003 Dec 01 
*KEEL LAID* 2006 Mar 21 
*LAUNCH DATE* 2006 Jun 18 
*YARD NUMBER* 122 
*HISTORICAL INFO*
*FORMER NAMES*	since 2006 Jul 24  FESCO BAYKAL
*FORMER FLAGS*	since 2008 Nov 11  CYPRUS
since 2006 Jul 25  MARSHALL ISLANDS

πηγή:vesseltracker.com

----------


## Rocinante

Αντε ειπα και εγω να ενυσχυσω λιγο την ποντοπορο και να ανεβασω ενα μικρο βιντεακι απο Bulker ( Το πρωτο ). Απο φωτογραφιες παντως στο γκαλερυ δεν εχετε παραπονο οτι μπορω κανω
Μαστροβασιλη πιστευω να καταλαβαινεις απο ποιο πλοιο τραβηξα το βιντεο :Very Happy: 
Μηπως ομως επρεπε αυτο να το βαλω στο θεμα με τα βιντεακια της ποντοπορου. Αν ειναι παρακαλω να μεταφερθει

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αντε ειπα και εγω να ενυσχυσω λιγο την ποντοπορο και να ανεβασω ενα μικρο βιντεακι απο Bulker ( Το πρωτο ). Απο φωτογραφιες παντως στο γκαλερυ δεν εχετε παραπονο οτι μπορω κανω
> Μαστροβασιλη πιστευω να καταλαβαινεις απο ποιο πλοιο τραβηξα το βιντεο
> Μηπως ομως επρεπε αυτο να το βαλω στο θεμα με τα βιντεακια της ποντοπορου. Αν ειναι παρακαλω να μεταφερθει


Πολυ ωραιος ο roci.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Πολυ ξενερισμα η προπελα ομως...!! :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Αντε ειπα και εγω να ενυσχυσω λιγο την ποντοπορο και να ανεβασω ενα μικρο βιντεακι απο Bulker ( Το πρωτο ).


Welcome to the club φίλε Roci. :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Natsios

> Πολυ ωραιος ο roci....
> Πολυ ξενερισμα η προπελα ομως...!!


Θα έχουν τρελαθεί στο vibration αυτοί εκει μέσα! Χάθηκε να βάλει λιγο ballast στο APT?

----------


## mastropanagos

> Θα έχουν τρελαθεί στο vibration αυτοί εκει μέσα! Χάθηκε να βάλει λιγο ballast στο APT?


Το vibration ειναι το λιγοτερο,οι καταπονησεις της μηχανης ειναι μεγαλες...Ειναι τελειως ξεσαβουρωτο το βαπορι,σχεδον η μιση προπελα εκτος νερου...

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Θα έχουν τρελαθεί στο vibration αυτοί εκει μέσα! Χάθηκε να βάλει λιγο ballast στο APT?


έστω λίγο να τριμάρει βρε παιδί μου. :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Το vibration ειναι το λιγοτερο,οι καταπονησεις της μηχανης ειναι μεγαλες...Ειναι τελειως ξεσαβουρωτο το βαπορι,σχεδον η μιση προπελα εκτος νερου...



Ασε για να έχουνε δουλειά οταν θα παει dry dock να επισκευάσουν και το stern tube. :Wink:  εκτός απ΄όλα τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Rocinante

> Θα έχουν τρελαθεί στο vibration αυτοί εκει μέσα! Χάθηκε να βάλει λιγο ballast στο APT?





> Το vibration ειναι το λιγοτερο,οι καταπονησεις της μηχανης ειναι μεγαλες...Ειναι τελειως ξεσαβουρωτο το βαπορι,σχεδον η μιση προπελα εκτος νερου...





> έστω λίγο να τριμάρει βρε παιδί μου.





> Ασε για να έχουνε δουλειά οταν θα παει dry dock να επισκευάσουν και το stern tube. εκτός απ΄όλα τα υπόλοιπα.


Μα τι λενε;;;;;;
Καλυτερα να επιστρεψω στην Πηνελοπη μου αυτα τα tube και τα ballast δεν ειναι για μενα... :Sad:

----------


## Natsios

> Μα τι λενε;;;;;;
> Καλυτερα να επιστρεψω στην Πηνελοπη μου αυτα τα tube και τα ballast δεν ειναι για μενα...


Χα, χα. Ωραιως ο Roci! :Razz:   ¶σε τα σαλόνια των ποσταλιών και έλα σε ενα ποντοπόρο να νιώσεις βαπορίσιο μπουλμέ και λαμαρίνα, λάδι και γράσο!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Χα, χα. Ωραιως ο Roci!  ¶σε τα σαλόνια των ποσταλιών και έλα σε ενα ποντοπόρο να νιώσεις βαπορίσιο μπουλμέ και λαμαρίνα, λάδι και γράσο!



Κοινώς να αποκτήσεις λαμαρινίαση :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> λάδι και γράσο!


Οσο για αυτο αλλο τιποτα....χαχαχαχαχα...

----------


## Eng

> Κοινώς να αποκτήσεις λαμαρινίαση


Βασιλη σπουδαια γυναικα η δεσποινης...λαμαρινιαση... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Βασιλη σπουδαια γυναικα η δεσποινης...λαμαρινιαση...


γυναίκα με ήθος και αρχές φίλε Γιώργο. :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Βασιλη σπουδαια γυναικα η δεσποινης...λαμαρινιαση...


Ωρες ωρες ομως ειναι πολυ καλυτερη αυτη η λαμαρινιαση,πειτε με μπαρκαρουτσο αλλα εμενα μου αρεσει...χαχαχαχα.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Αν εχεις τετοια παιδια για φιλους τι αλλο να θες!!
Μεχρι την ιδια...γυναικα μοιραζονται και προβλημα κανενα.. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Να ειμαστε καλα ολοι μας ρε σεις...

----------


## Eng

Και οπως λεει ο φιλος μου.._ειναι ωραια η θαλασσα γιατι κινειται παντα.._
Αυτο το triquel εικονων ειναι απο Β.Ατλαντικο πηγαινοντας για Καναδα στο Baia Comu για σταρι.
Πανο απολαυσε το...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Και οπως λεει ο φιλος μου.._ειναι ωραια η θαλασσα γιατι κινειται παντα.._
> Αυτο το triquel εικονων ειναι απο Β.Ατλαντικο πηγαινοντας για Καναδα στο Baia Comu για σταρι.
> Πανο απολαυσε το...


Το απολαυσα και μου αρεσε και παρα πολυ Γιωργο...Να εισαι καλα... :Smile:

----------


## Eng

Ρε συ Πανο, μηπως μονοπολουμε το forum σημερα παρεϊτσα????  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ρε συ Πανο, μηπως μονοπολουμε το forum σημερα παρεϊτσα????


Καλα δεν θα το πιστεψεις ε,πριν 5 λεπτα σκεφτομουν ακριβως το ιδιο.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Καλα δεν θα το πιστεψεις ε,πριν 5 λεπτα σκεφτομουν ακριβως το ιδιο....


Ειμαστε μεγαλα πνευματα ρε συ..!
Λοιπον παω να ανεβασω κατι απο AQABA.

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Και οπως λεει ο φιλος μου.._ειναι ωραια η θαλασσα γιατι κινειται παντα.._
> Αυτο το triquel εικονων ειναι απο Β.Ατλαντικο πηγαινοντας για Καναδα στο Baia Comu για σταρι.
> Πανο απολαυσε το...


Πανέμορφες συνάδελφε. :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Glorious Express

----------


## hayabusa

ωραίο κουτί :P

----------


## Leo

'Ετσι είναι αυτός ο τύπος πλοίων. Κουτά όντως.... Είναι εντυπωσιακό να δεί κανείς την φόρτωση τους στα τέρμιναλς της Ιαπωνίας και της Κορέας. Είναι θεαματικά γρήγορη. Μπαίνουν μέσα σφαίρα...:shock: και έχουν τέλεια οργάνωση. Με μικρό μινι-bus μεταφέρουν κυκλικά τους οδηγούς στους χώρους στάθμευσης. Θα παραξενευτείτε αλλά έχει και ατυχήματα, όπως συγκρούσεις και άλλα. Μπράβο Trakman που μας έδωσες την ευκαιρία να πούμε δυό λόγια γι αυτή την κατηγορία πλοίων.

Με την ευκαιρία θα σας πω ότι σε μια βόλτα που έκανα χθές είδα 4 car carriers της NEPTUNE Lines δεμένα. Δυό στην Κοινοσούρα/Αμπελάκια πρυμάτσα και αλλά δυό στο τέρμιναλ αυτοκινήτων στο ΝΜΔ, που δεν δούλευαν. Νομίζω ότι η κρίση έχει επηρεάσει τους πάντες πιά..

----------


## mastropanagos

> 'Ετσι είανι αυτός ο τύπος πλοίων. Κουτία.... Είναι εντυπωσιακο να δεί κανείς την φόρτωση τους στα τέρμιναλς της Ιαπωνίας και της Κορέας. Είναι θεαματικά γρήγορη. Μπαίνουν μέσα σφαίρα...:shock:


Και πανε και τα ιδια σφαιρα,χτυπανε κατι 30αρια και πολλες φορες μερικα και 35αρια.... :Wink: 
Σαν σταματημενους μας περναγαν,που να δωσει το γκαζαδικο... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Natsios

Μην σας ξεγελά η φωτογραφία. Δεν ανταποκρίνεται σε τέτοια μεγέθη. 14000 TEUS είναι θηρίο!! Πάρτε μια γεύση. 
Πρέπει να βάλουμε φωτογραφία του πλοίου στον Πειραιά.

----------


## hayabusa

μη μου πεις οτι το πλοιο που φαινεται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που φαίνεται στην δεύτερη :shock:

----------


## Natsios

> μη μου πεις οτι το πλοιο που φαινεται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που φαίνεται στην δεύτερη :shock:


Και βεβαια οχι!! Γιαυτό είπα "μην σας ξεγελα η φωτογραφια"

----------


## hayabusa

χεχε, πάλι καλά...φαίνεται πως ερμήνευσα λίγο διαφορετικά τα γραφόμενα σου και ως εκ τούτου ήμουν έτοιμος να πάρω τηλέφωνο τον οφθαλμίατρο  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

αυτο με τα ατυχηματα το εχω ξανακουσει απο πολλους σε τετοια πλοια.οποτε παιδια οπως εχω μαθει απο φαναρτζιδες πρεπει να ελεγχεται και τα καινουργια αυτοκινητα για πιθανον τρακαρισματα.εννοειτε πως τα επισκευαζουν στην ελλαδα και τα πουλαν κανονικα στην τιμη τους.

----------


## Eng

Για να μην μου στεναχωριεται ο φιλος μου... 
Φωτο 1 - Γμω το χαος μου,ακρη δεν εβγαζα!!
Φωτο 2 - Ετοιμα και τα spare..
Φωτο 3 - Η πλωρη..
Φωτο 4 - Η Γεφυρα 
Το βαπορακι Πανο θα εκανε conversion για ασφαλταδικο. Γι'αυτο και τα spares. Απο 4εις Cargo θα βγαζαμε τις 2 και βεβαια μεγαλη αλλαγη στα heating coils αλλα και στη μονωση των C.O.T's γιατι η πισσα θα αποθυκευονταν σε μεγαλη θερμοκρασια.
DSCI0355.JPG
DSCI0249.JPG
DSCI0350.JPG
DSCI0038.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

η φωτό της πλώρης είναι εντυπωσιακότατη  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> η φωτό της πλώρης είναι εντυπωσιακότατη


Να σου αφιερωσω δυο φωτο με πλωρες..
Φωτο 1 - Αυτες ειναι η αδυναμία μου...
Φωτο 2 - Απο το βαπορακι μας
DSC03543.JPG
DSCI0597.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

ENG ΓΙΑ ΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ.. ROSARIO ΑΡΓΕΝΤΙΝΗΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ.
ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ PANAMAX.
Picture 005.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Για να μην μου στεναχωριεται ο φιλος μου...
> 
> Φωτο 1 - Γμω το χαος μου,ακρη δεν εβγαζα!!
> Φωτο 2 - Ετοιμα και τα spare..
> Φωτο 3 - Η πλωρη..
> Φωτο 4 - Η Γεφυρα 
> Το βαπορακι Πανο θα εκανε conversion για ασφαλταδικο. Γι'αυτο και τα spares. Απο 4εις Cargo θα βγαζαμε τις 2 και βεβαια μεγαλη αλλαγη στα heating coils αλλα και στη μονωση των C.O.T's γιατι η πισσα θα αποθυκευονταν σε μεγαλη θερμοκρασια.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26410
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26411
> ...


Γιώργαρε ,απο τις ωραιότερες που έχεις βάλεις :shock:.Να σαι καλά!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Γειά σου ρε Γιώργη με τις ομορφιές σου. αυτό θα πει Μπάλα :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Να βάλω και εγώ μια που μου έστειλε, η καλή μου φίλη η Αλεξάνδρα ! 

Στον Eng και στον παλιόγκαζα Μαστροπαναγο !1[2].jpg

----------


## Eng

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω αλλα τι να πω.. αυτη ειναι η ζωη μας παιδια! Βρισκουμε την ομορφια εκει που οι αλλοι βλεπουν λαμαρινες, σκουρια και πετρελαια! Ειμαστε οι παραδοξοι εμεις.. ειμαστε Θαλασσινοι!

----------


## mastrokostas

Μέχρι να γνωρίσω ανθρώπους σαν εσάς ,νόμιζα ότι κάτι δεν παει καλά με μένα .

----------


## mastrovasilis

Eng και mastropanago τον έχουμε έτοιμο τον φίλτατο Μαστροκώστα να ξαναβγάλει φυλλάδιο και να ξαναμπαρκάρει με full λαμαρινίαση αυτή την φορά.  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Μπαααα !!Δεν νομιζω!Διότι εγώ πέρασα απο τα βαπόρια ,και ξέρω και την άλλη τους πλευρά τους  .Την πλευρά που γνωρίζεις ,όταν βάλεις την πόρτα της καμπίνας σου ,στον γάντζο !  :Wink:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ευχαριστούμε.!!!

----------


## Eng

> Μπαααα !!Δεν νομιζω!Διότι εγώ πέρασα απο τα βαπόρια ,και ξέρω και την άλλη τους πλευρά τους .Την πλευρά που γνωρίζεις ,όταν βάλεις την πόρτα της καμπίνας σου ,στον γάντζο !


Αστα ρε Κωστα.. Αυτο ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια. Και οπως λεω, πολύ μπουλμέδες εχούν και ενα κομμάτι μου, κομματι της καρδιάς μου! 
Αστα ρε Κωστα, και φαντασου πως δεν ειμαι και στη θεση σου με οικογένεια!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Για να μην μου στεναχωριεται ο φιλος μου... 
> Φωτο 1 - Γμω το χαος μου,ακρη δεν εβγαζα!!
> Φωτο 2 - Ετοιμα και τα spare..
> Φωτο 3 - Η πλωρη..
> Φωτο 4 - Η Γεφυρα 
> Το βαπορακι Πανο θα εκανε conversion για ασφαλταδικο. Γι'αυτο και τα spares. Απο 4εις Cargo θα βγαζαμε τις 2 και βεβαια μεγαλη αλλαγη στα heating coils αλλα και στη μονωση των C.O.T's γιατι η πισσα θα αποθυκευονταν σε μεγαλη θερμοκρασια.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26410
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26411
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26412
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26413


Πολυ ωραιες φωτο ρε συ Γιωργο,απολαυστικες πραγματικα...Να σου πω αυτα πανω στη κουβερτα λεγονται frames???Καπου το ειχα ακουσει για τα πιο παλια βαπορια...



> Να βάλω και εγώ μια που μου έστειλε, η καλή μου φίλη η Αλεξάνδρα ! 
> 
> Στον Eng και στον παλιόγκαζα Μαστροπαναγο !Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26434


Γκαζαδικο με τα ουλα του..χεχε... :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστω βρε Κωστα,να εισαι καλα...



> Eng και mastropanago τον έχουμε έτοιμο τον φίλτατο Μαστροκώστα να ξαναβγάλει φυλλάδιο και να ξαναμπαρκάρει με full λαμαρινίαση αυτή την φορά.


Θα τον καταφερω εγω,ετσι και αλλιως μικρος ειναι ακομα.... :Wink:

----------


## Eng

[quote=mastropanagos;155664]Πολυ ωραιες φωτο ρε συ Γιωργο,απολαυστικες πραγματικα...Να σου πω αυτα πανω στη κουβερτα λεγονται frames???Καπου το ειχα ακουσει για τα πιο παλια βαπορια...

Αυτα Πανο υπαρχουν σε ολα τα βαπορια και γκαζαδικα ανεξαρτήτως μεγεθους. Στα αγγλικα τα λεμε Deck Transverses και ειναι οι Εγκαρσιες Ενισχύσεις που βαστανε την κουβερτα. Στα περισσοτερα βρισκονται κατω απο το καταστρωμα αλλα υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που λογω επικινδυνων φορτιων (χημικών ή ασφαλτος) να τις βγαζουν επανω στο Deck για προστασια απο τη διαβρωση. Οποτε μεσα η C.O.T ειναι απλα ενα κουτι με μόνα στηρίγματα καποια μεγαλα - μεγαλα Μπρακετα.

----------


## mastropanagos

[quote=Eng;155716]


> Πολυ ωραιες φωτο ρε συ Γιωργο,απολαυστικες πραγματικα...Να σου πω αυτα πανω στη κουβερτα λεγονται frames???Καπου το ειχα ακουσει για τα πιο παλια βαπορια...
> 
> Αυτα Πανο υπαρχουν σε ολα τα βαπορια και γκαζαδικα ανεξαρτήτως μεγεθους. Στα αγγλικα τα λεμε Deck Transverses και ειναι οι Εγκαρσιες Ενισχύσεις που βαστανε την κουβερτα. Στα περισσοτερα βρισκονται κατω απο το καταστρωμα αλλα υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που λογω επικινδυνων φορτιων (χημικών ή ασφαλτος) να τις βγαζουν επανω στο Deck για προστασια απο τη διαβρωση. Οποτε μεσα η C.O.T ειναι απλα ενα κουτι με μόνα στηρίγματα καποια μεγαλα - μεγαλα Μπρακετα.


Να σαι καλα βρε Γιωργο,εγω αυτο που ειχα ακουσει ηταν οτι στα πιο παλια βαπορια τα εβαζαν πανω στη κουβερτα ενω στα πιο καινουργια εμπαιναν κατω απο το καταστρωμα...

----------


## mastrovasilis

[QUOTE=Eng;155716]


> Πολυ ωραιες φωτο ρε συ Γιωργο,απολαυστικες πραγματικα...Να σου πω αυτα πανω στη κουβερτα λεγονται frames???Καπου το ειχα ακουσει για τα πιο παλια βαπορια...
> 
> Αυτα Πανο υπαρχουν σε ολα τα βαπορια και γκαζαδικα ανεξαρτήτως μεγεθους. Στα αγγλικα τα λεμε Deck Transverses και ειναι οι Εγκαρσιες Ενισχύσεις που βαστανε την κουβερτα. Στα περισσοτερα βρισκονται κατω απο το καταστρωμα αλλα υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που λογω επικινδυνων φορτιων (χημικών ή ασφαλτος) να τις βγαζουν επανω στο Deck για προστασια απο τη διαβρωση.


Και κάνουν την δουλειά μας πιο γρήγορη φίλε Eng και Μαστροπανάγο γιατί με ένα καλό σάρωμα ελέγχεις και main deck kai longl's του Μ.D και Deck transverse. ¶ρε ομορφιές..... Να΄σαι καλά ρε Γιώργο. :Wink:

----------


## Natsios

Ανεβαίνοντας τα κανάλια του Porto Marghera, Ιταλία (Βενετία) στο δρομο για το terminal για εκφόρτωση κάρβουνου.

DSC00122.JPG
DSC00125.JPG
DSC00128.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Το τερας σε λιγες ωρες θα ειναι εδω.
MSC Daniela. Μηκος 366μ Πλατος 51μ Βυθυσμα 12,9 !!!!
Ειναι ανοιχτα της Σαντορινης και ερχεται. Πως ερχεται; 22.6
Αφιξη 23:00.
Εως τωρα φωτογραφιες του πλοιου; Εχω δει μονο μια.
Ισως συναντηθει και με το Liberty. Πλοια απο το παρελθον. Πλοια απο το μελλον...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Nα μία:

----------


## Rocinante

Γρηγοροτερα εφτασε. Ειναι εξω απο το λιμανι. Τα ρυμουλκα σπευδουν....

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Πρέπει να είναι τεράστιο ε; :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

366 μέτρα μήκος, 51 μέτρα πλάτος και 12,9 βύθισμα !

----------


## BULKERMAN

ηδη καποιος εβαλε νυχτερινη φωτο της αφιξης του πλοιου στο shipspotting.
πραγματικα πολυ μεγαλο!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> ηδη καποιος εβαλε νυχτερινη φωτο της αφιξης του πλοιου στο shipspotting.
> πραγματικα πολυ μεγαλο!!




www.shipspotting.com

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δυο σκαναρισμενες φωτογραφιες αφιερωμενες στον Μαστροπαναγο,τον Eng και στον nikitasko!!!!
m/t Tamara
*σάρωση0002.jpg
_m/t Falcon_ 
σάρωση0003.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> www.shipspotting.com


Μα τωρα βαπορι το λετε εσεις αυτο??? :Confused:  :Confused: 



> *Δυο σκαναρισμενες φωτογραφιες αφιερωμενες στον Μαστροπαναγο,τον Eng και στον nikitasko!!!!
> m/t Tamara
> *σάρωση0002.jpg
> _m/t Falcon_ 
> σάρωση0003.jpg


Να σαι καλα Γιαννακη,σ'ευχαριστω.... :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

> Μα τωρα βαπορι το λετε εσεις αυτο???


όντως, πλεομενο βουνό το λέω εγω :-D:-D

----------


## mastropanagos

> όντως, πλεομενο βουνό το λέω εγω :-D:-D


Χαλια ειναι,χαλια....

----------


## Eng

Γιαννακη σ'ευχαριστω για τις φωτο.. Αλλα και αυτη η Cardiff ακομα στα παλια ειναι με τα tanker. Αναμένονται (απ' οτι λενε το καλοκαιρι 2 suezmax απο Κορεα!!) Βλέπουμε και ελπιζουμε.. ετσι Πανο :Wink: ??
Οσο για το container ειναι κουκλα σαν γαστα (ναυπηγικα ετσι??) αλλά κατα τ'άλλα.. συμφωνω με τον 2ο Μηχανικο.. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Για να συνερθουμε λιγο λεω γω...
Γιαννακι για σενα και βεβαια εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενες στον..αλλον τον γκρινιαρη!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Γιαννακη σ'ευχαριστω για τις φωτο.. Αλλα και αυτη η Cardiff ακομα στα παλια ειναι με τα tanker. Αναμένονται (απ' οτι λενε το καλοκαιρι 2 suezmax απο Κορεα!!) Βλέπουμε και ελπιζουμε.. ετσι Πανο??
> Οσο για το container ειναι κουκλα σαν γαστα (ναυπηγικα ετσι??) αλλά κατα τ'άλλα.. συμφωνω με τον 2ο Μηχανικο..


_Γιώργο απ' όσο μου έχει πει ο πατέρας η cardiff περιμενει την αφιξη δυο drillship (η φωτογραφία παρακάτω) τώρα για τα suezmax δεν ξέρω...._ 








> Για να συνερθουμε λιγο λεω γω...
> Γιαννακι για σενα και βεβαια εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενες στον..αλλον τον γκρινιαρη!!


_Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο να 'σαι πάντα καλά!!!!!Αν μπορώ να καταλάβω το πλοίο είναι το Ipanema!!!! Ορίστε μια φωτογραφία για σένα τραβηγμένη πάνω στο πλοίο !!!!!!
_DSC00399.JPG

----------


## Eng

Πολυ σωστα Γιαννη το Ipanema ειναι...
Μας εχει φαει αυτο πια!!
Για τα drillships εχω ακουσει για ανοιξη - καλοκαιρι και γω!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> *Δυο σκαναρισμενες φωτογραφιες αφιερωμενες στον Μαστροπαναγο,τον Eng και στον nikitasko!!!!
> m/t Tamara
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26905
> _m/t Falcon_ 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26906


Ωραίος ο φίλος!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Trakman

Ένα θηρίο (για τα δεδομένα του Κορινθιακού), το Oriental, διέσχισε πριν λίγο τη Γέφυρα. Μακάρι να ήταν και καλύτερη η μέρα!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ένα θηρίο (για τα δεδομένα του Κορινθιακού), το Oriental, διέσχισε πριν λίγο τη Γέφυρα. Μακάρι να ήταν και καλύτερη η μέρα!


generaladiko της Marmaras Navigation....Πολυ ωραια φωτο Γιωργο...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ένα θηρίο (για τα δεδομένα του Κορινθιακού), το Oriental, διέσχισε πριν λίγο τη Γέφυρα. Μακάρι να ήταν και καλύτερη η μέρα!


*Γιωργο πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια μπραβο!!!!!*

----------


## Eng

> generaladiko της Marmaras Navigation....Πολυ ωραια φωτο Γιωργο...


Πάνο μια μικρουλα διόρθωση, το MV ORIENTAL είναι Bulk Carrier 45338 τον. DWT με κλάση ABS. Η φάση είναι οτι τοτε που εκανα παχυμετρησεις, το είχα μετρησει στο Περαμα, πρέπει να ήταν καπου στο 2006. Καλό βαποράκι του 1997! Αρε εποχές.....

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πάνο μια μικρουλα διόρθωση, το MV ORIENTAL είναι Bulk Carrier 45338 τον. DWT με κλάση ABS. Η φάση είναι οτι τοτε που εκανα παχυμετρησεις, το είχα μετρησει στο Περαμα, πρέπει να ήταν καπου στο 2006. Καλό βαποράκι του 1997! Αρε εποχές.....


Οκ Γιωργο,οτι πεις.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Οκ Γιωργο,οτι πεις....


Θα σου πω και αλλα ιδιαιτερως εσενα... :Wink:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια!! Δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω αν είναι bulker ή general cargo... Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Να μια δική μου...

----------


## JOHNR

Να προσθέσουμε και ενα ''Νεο Τύπο'' Neo-Panamax αφού το κανάλι μεγαλώνει. Στο τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού Surveyor του ABS έχει και σχετικό άρθρο. http://www.eagle.org/news/pubs.html

----------


## sylver23

το jan d σε διαδικασια ξεφορτωσης,αλλο ενα πισω και το baltic??  tern φορτωμενο πιο πισω στον σταθμο των container στο κερατσινι
και επισης αλλο ενα που δεν θυμαμαι ονομα στον πειραια.ο μαστροπαναγος θα μας πει

P1152984.jpg

P1152975.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Και ένα άλλο είδος Ore Carrer (VLOC = Very Large Ore Carrier) Chinamax?? 400.000 ton dwt!! που περιγραφετε στο επισυναπτομενο "Βulk Carrier Update" του DNV. Έχει δωθεί παραγγελία για 12 τέτοια πλοία. Θα δέίξει που θα καταλήξει με τις παρούσες συνθήκες 
Έχουν ξεφύγει τα μεγέθη των πλοίων!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> το jan d σε διαδικασια ξεφορτωσης,αλλο ενα πισω και το baltic??  tern φορτωμενο πιο πισω στον σταθμο των container στο κερατσινι
> και επισης αλλο ενα που δεν θυμαμαι ονομα στον πειραια.ο μαστροπαναγος θα μας πει
> 
> P1152984.jpg
> 
> P1152975.jpg


Αν θυμαμαι καλα φιλε Συλβερ λεγεται Kaptain Adem.....

----------


## sylver23

καλα θυμασαι *φιλε* πανο

κοψε τα φιλε μην σε πλακωσω στις μπουνιες... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Eng

> Και ένα άλλο είδος Ore Carrer (VLOC = Very Large Ore Carrier) Chinamax?? 400.000 ton dwt!! που περιγραφετε στο επισυναπτομενο "Βulk Carrier Update" του DNV. Έχει δωθεί παραγγελία για 12 τέτοια πλοία. Θα δέίξει που θα καταλήξει με τις παρούσες συνθήκες
> 
> 
> Έχουν ξεφύγει τα μεγέθη των πλοίων!!


Να σου πω, στη Κινα που ημουν πριν 15 μερες, κανουν μετασκευη VLCC σε VLOC, η χωρητικοτητα των οποιων ειναι περιπου στους 300,000 τον. με 11 αμπαρια. Αυτα τα λεγανε AustaralianMax και κατασκευαστηκαν για τη μεταφορα του Iron Ore απο terminals της Αυστραλίας στη Κινα. Αν δεις καποιες φωτο που εχω postαρει στα Ποντοπορα Πλοια + Φωτο θα τα δεις σε διαδικασια μετασκευης.

----------


## Eng

> καλα θυμασαι *φιλε* πανο
> 
> κοψε τα φιλε μην σε πλακωσω στις μπουνιες...


Ειστε και τα δυο σας αστερια... :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Eng

Γεφυρες τη μερα...
Γεφυρες τη νυχτα...
Η ομορφιά, η γοητεια και ο...ρομαντισμος (για καποιους πιο ευαισθητους - Μικρουλι  :Wink: ) σε όλους τους το μεγαλειο!
Φωτο 1 - Ημερα..
Φωτο 2 - Νυχτα..
φωτο 3 - Βαρδιολες..
Φωτο 4 - Η Πρυμνη απο το "φτερο"...

----------


## MPOUROU

GIATI DEN VAZETAI KANENA TANKER RE PAIDIA

----------


## BULKERMAN

φιλε MPOUROU αν παρακολουθησεις το θεμα απο την αρχη θα δεις οτι πιο πολλα γκαζαδικα εχει.αναλογως τι εχει ο καθενας αυτα βαζει.

----------


## Leo

> Γεφυρες τη μερα...
> 
> Γεφυρες τη νυχτα...
> Η ομορφιά, η γοητεια και ο...ρομαντισμος (για καποιους πιο ευαισθητους - Μικρουλι ) σε όλους τους το μεγαλειο!
> Φωτο 1 - Ημερα..
> Φωτο 2 - Νυχτα..
> φωτο 3 - Βαρδιολες..
> 
> Φωτο 4 - Η Πρυμνη απο το "φτερο"...


Φίλε Eng, μήπως αυτό τό πόστ πήγαινε καλύτερα *εδώ*? Αν ναι  πές μου να το μεταφέρω  :Wink: .

----------


## mastropanagos

> GIATI DEN VAZETAI KANENA TANKER RE PAIDIA


Με θιγει εμενα αυτο που λες..χεχε.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Κοιτα στις προηγουμενες σελιδες και θα δεις πολλααα γκαζαδικα.... :Wink:

----------


## peiraths ths agaphs

kalhmera kalhspera twra mparkara sto site sas prwth fora exete photos apo mpananadika?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουμε από ψυγεία εδώ κι εδώ αλλά και στη γκάλερυ εδώ.

----------


## peiraths ths agaphs

> Έχουμε από ψυγεία εδώ κι εδώ αλλά και στη γκάλερυ εδώ.


se e4yxaristw mhpws mporeis na mou peis pou tha brw tis istories twn naytikwn?eixa mpei prin alla twra den tis briskw sorry alla eimai kainourios

----------


## Παναγιώτης

εδώ θα τις βρεις.

----------


## peiraths ths agaphs

> εδώ θα τις βρεις.


ok eyxaristw

----------


## Eng

> Φίλε Eng, μήπως αυτό τό πόστ πήγαινε καλύτερα *εδώ*? Αν ναι πές μου να το μεταφέρω .


Leo, το εχω δει τo θεμα αυτο αλλα ειναι ολο για ακτοπλοϊα. Νομιζω πως οι φωτο μου - αν και θεματολογικα ειναι ιδιες - εντουτοις θεωρω πως ειναι καλυτερα στα Ποντοπορα, γιατι στη γεφυρα ενος φορτηγου δεν περιοριζεσαι στο αν ειναι ωραια ή οχι, που για να πω την αληθεια εκτος απο νεα πλοια, σε ολα τα παλια η γεφυρες ηταν πανω κατω μια κοπια. Και αφεταιρου δεν εστιαζομαι τοσο στις φωτο οσο στις σκεψεις ή τυχων συγκινησεις που μπορει να φερει σε καποιον βλεποντας τες. Αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου, τωρα αν πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να παει στο αλλο θεμα, δεν εχω προβλημα.

----------


## panagiotis_f

Εμεινα για λιγο μακρια απο το forum αλλα εβλεπα τα ενδιαφεροντα θεματα που προβαλονταν.Ομως εφτασε και εμενα η σειρα μου να φυγω για μπαρκο.Ευχομαι σε ολους σας καλη συνεχεια και σε οσους ταξιδευουν ηδη καλα ταξιδια και γαληνιες θαλασσες.Εις το επανιδειν σε κανα 6μηνο με νεο υλικο.

----------


## Trakman

> Εμεινα για λιγο μακρια απο το forum αλλα εβλεπα τα ενδιαφεροντα θεματα που προβαλονταν.Ομως εφτασε και εμενα η σειρα μου να φυγω για μπαρκο.Ευχομαι σε ολους σας καλη συνεχεια και σε οσους ταξιδευουν ηδη καλα ταξιδια και γαληνιες θαλασσες.Εις το επανιδειν σε κανα 6μηνο με νεο υλικο.



Καλές θάλασσες να έχεις φίλε Παναγιώτη!! Ο ¶η Νικόλας μαζί σου!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλά ταξίδια να έχεις συνονόματε

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εμεινα για λιγο μακρια απο το forum αλλα εβλεπα τα ενδιαφεροντα θεματα που προβαλονταν.Ομως εφτασε και εμενα η σειρα μου να φυγω για μπαρκο.Ευχομαι σε ολους σας καλη συνεχεια και σε οσους ταξιδευουν ηδη καλα ταξιδια και γαληνιες θαλασσες.Εις το επανιδειν σε κανα 6μηνο με νεο υλικο.


καλά ταξίδια και απο εμένα, με το καλό να επιστρέψεις πάλι στην παρέα μας.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Εμεινα για λιγο μακρια απο το forum αλλα εβλεπα τα ενδιαφεροντα θεματα που προβαλονταν.Ομως εφτασε και εμενα η σειρα μου να φυγω για μπαρκο.Ευχομαι σε ολους σας καλη συνεχεια και σε οσους ταξιδευουν ηδη καλα ταξιδια και γαληνιες θαλασσες.Εις το επανιδειν σε κανα 6μηνο με νεο υλικο.


Καλα ταξιδια συναδελφε και συνονοματε Παναγιωτη,καλες θαλασσες και ο Αη Νικολας παντα στη πλωρη σου....
Με το καλο να γυρισεις στη πατριδα....

----------


## Apollo

> Εμεινα για λιγο μακρια απο το forum αλλα εβλεπα τα ενδιαφεροντα θεματα που προβαλονταν.Ομως εφτασε και εμενα η σειρα μου να φυγω για μπαρκο.Ευχομαι σε ολους σας καλη συνεχεια και σε οσους ταξιδευουν ηδη καλα ταξιδια και γαληνιες θαλασσες.Εις το επανιδειν σε κανα 6μηνο με νεο υλικο.


Καλα ταξιδια, Panagioti f.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

*______________Καλά ταξίδια panagioti_f !!!*

----------


## Roger Rabbit

google

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Στον mastropanago!

----------


## mastropanagos

> google


Αυτο το βαπορι ειχε δεχθει επιθεση απο πειρατες πριν λιγο καιρο....



> Στον mastropanago!


Ωραιος ο Νικητας,να σαι καλα ρε φιλε.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τον Μαστροπαναγο τον Eng και τον Nikitasko..
Το m/t Venice  
*dsc02612.jpg
*Το Maersk Depansar φωτογραφιμενο απο τον πατερα μου στην βαρδιολα του Venice σημερα πριν απο μια 2 ωρες στο Γιβλαρταρ* 
dsc02615.jpg
*Maersk Depansar και Maersk Narvik*
dsc02616.jpg

*Y.Γ Συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα των φωτο αλλα ειναι απο κινητο.*

----------


## Eng

Γιαννάκη είσαι πολυ καλος! Το Venice που βρισκεται στη φωτο? Ξερεις? Να ειναι καλα ο πατερα σου και καλες θαλασσες να εχει, για που εχει πορεια τωρα?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Γιαννάκη είσαι πολυ καλος! Το Venice που βρισκεται στη φωτο? Ξερεις? Να ειναι καλα ο πατερα σου και καλες θαλασσες να εχει, για που εχει πορεια τωρα?


*Το Venice στην φωτο βρισκεται στο Canakkale στην Τουρκια πριν 15 μερες περιπου!Τωρα ειναι στο Γιβλαρταρ με προορισμο την Νεα Ωρλεανη!!*Venice,1.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι πολύ όμορφο να βλέπεις τον γιο να παρακολουθεί τον πατέρα του, που βρίσκεται τόσο μακριά ,απο το AIS ! 
Να σαι καλά λεβέντη μου και ο πατέρα σου να έχει γαλήνιες θάλασσες και καλά ταξίδια !!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Είσαι μεγάλος!

----------


## mastropanagos

> *Για τον Μαστροπαναγο τον Eng και τον Nikitasko..
> Το m/t Venice  
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28089
> *Το Maersk Depansar φωτογραφιμενο απο τον πατερα μου στην βαρδιολα του Venice σημερα πριν απο μια 2 ωρες στο Γιβλαρταρ* 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28090
> *Maersk Depansar και Maersk Narvik*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28091
> 
> *Y.Γ Συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα των φωτο αλλα ειναι απο κινητο.*


Γεια σου ρε Γιαννακη με τις ομορφιες σου...Σ'ευχαριστω ρε φιλε,να εισαι καλα....

----------


## mastropanagos

Μπαλα μεσα..............Μπαλα εξω........... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Το λεμε και τροπιδα η βολβο..... :Wink: 
IMGP9689 (Custom).JPG
IMGP9727 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Eng

Συνεχεια σεμιναριου...
Μπαλα drydock (με μικρη στουκα...)
Μπαλα πολυυυ μεσα...
Μπαλα και...οτι συνοδευει...
BOW VIEW.jpg
DSC02307.JPG
DSC02341.JPG

Υ.Γ Οτι πει ο φιλος μου!!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Συνεχεια σεμιναριου...
> Μπαλα drydock (με μικρη στουκα...)
> Μπαλα πολυυυ μεσα...
> Μπαλα και...οτι συνοδευει...
> 
> Υ.Γ Οτι πει ο φιλος μου!!!!


Που ειναι η μπαλα οεο.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Τα δελφινακια κανουν πολλες φορες συντροφια στα βαπορια και μαλιστα ειναι και ωραιο σαν θεαμα να τα βλεπεις να πηδανε μπροστα απο τη μπαλα...

----------


## Eng

Ξερω οτι σου αρεσουν γι' αυτο και τα εβαλα!!!

----------


## Eng

Πάνο αυτο ειναι για σενα! Θυμασαι τι σου ελεγα στο τηλεφωνο??
Επισης θελω να το αφιερωσω στον Μαστροκωστα γιατι τα συγκεκριμενα σε πάνε πολυ...πίσω και δεν νομιζω να τα πολυ συνανταμε συχνα!!

ΥΓ: Για την ωρα η πηγη ειναι απο το διαδικτυο αλλα ελπιζω συντομα να σας εχω και προσωπικες φωτογραφιες (καταλαβες Πανο???)

----------


## Eng

> *Το Venice στην φωτο βρισκεται στο Canakkale στην Τουρκια πριν 15 μερες περιπου!Τωρα ειναι στο Γιβλαρταρ με προορισμο την Νεα Ωρλεανη!!*


Γιαννακη δεν θα πω τιποτα αλλα θα συμφωνησω με τον Μαστροκωστα! Ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ομορφο εστω και μεσα απο μια κουκιδα να υπαρχει αυτη η επαφη, αυτη η ενωση μεταξυ πατερα - γιου. Μακαρι να συνεβαινε σε πολλους αυτο!! Και - Μαστοκωστα - σιγουρα ενα πατερας θα ηταν πολυ περιφανος γι'αυτο δεν συμφωνεις??. Γιαννακη, ο πατερας σου ειναι πολυ τυχερος που εχει ενα γιο σαν εσενα!! Να εισαι παντα καλα και ευχομαι και γω, ο πατερας σου να εχει γαληνιες και ηρεμες θαλασσες αι συντομα να ξανα ερθει!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Γιαννακη δεν θα πω τιποτα αλλα θα συμφωνησω με τον Μαστροκωστα! Ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ομορφο εστω και μεσα απο μια κουκιδα να υπαρχει αυτη η επαφη, αυτη η ενωση μεταξυ πατερα - γιου. Μακαρι να συνεβαινε σε πολλους αυτο!! Και - Μαστοκωστα - σιγουρα ενα πατερας θα ηταν πολυ περιφανος γι'αυτο δεν συμφωνεις??. Γιαννακη, ο πατερας σου ειναι πολυ τυχερος που εχει ενα γιο σαν εσενα!! Να εισαι παντα καλα και ευχομαι και γω, ο πατερας σου να εχει γαληνιες και ηρεμες θαλασσες αι συντομα να ξανα ερθει!


*Γιωργο συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτα που λες!Οντως ο πατερας μου ειναι πολυ παριφανος και ακομα να αναφερω επικοινωνουμε με e-mail οταν δεν μπορουμε να μιλησουμε στο τηλ.!
Οριστε και αλλες δυο φωτο η μια ειναι σιγουρα στο Γιρβαλταρ και η αλλη δεν ξερω απο που ειναι αλλα θα μαθω..αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους καλους φιλους!!*
Maersk.jpg

Turk Lines.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πάνο αυτο ειναι για σενα! Θυμασαι τι σου ελεγα στο τηλεφωνο??
> Επισης θελω να το αφιερωσω στον Μαστροκωστα γιατι τα συγκεκριμενα σε πάνε πολυ...πίσω και δεν νομιζω να τα πολυ συνανταμε συχνα!!
> 
> ΥΓ: Για την ωρα η πηγη ειναι απο το διαδικτυο αλλα ελπιζω συντομα να σας εχω και προσωπικες φωτογραφιες (καταλαβες Πανο???)


Καταλαβα Γιωργο,καταλαβα.... :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Πανο παμε δυνατα!!!
Αυλιδα...
1. Το αμπαρι
2. SA-2 και Αγιος ο Θεος.....
3. Για τον φιλο μου...
4. Για τον φιλο μου...
DSCI0013.JPG
DSCI0018.jpg
DSCI0015.JPG
DSCI0020.JPG

----------


## Eng

Αλλα επειδη τα Ναυπηγεια εχουν πολυ βαβουρα.. Παμε κατι απο θαλασσα μερια ετσι για νιωσουμε την ηρεμια της..
Να αφιερωθουν μονο στη Μικρουλα που αργοτερα θα ειναι σ' αυτα τα μερη που τοσο αγαπαει!!
DSC02365.JPG
DSC02366.JPG
DSC02362.JPG
DSC02358.JPG
DSC02357.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πανο παμε δυνατα!!!
> Αυλιδα...
> 1. Το αμπαρι
> 2. SA-2 και Αγιος ο Θεος.....
> 3. Για τον φιλο μου...
> 4. Για τον φιλο μου...


Εισαι ωραιος οπως παντα,να εισαι καλα ρε Γιωργαρε..... :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

*Δυο φωτο σε μια εικονα(σκαναρισμενη)απο τον καιρο που ταξιδευε ο πατερας μου.Αποτι μου ειπε αυτο πρεπει να ειναι το ''Βασιλευς Καδμος'',''Κing Kadmos'' και πρεπει να ειναι στον Παναμα,οποιος γνωριζει περισσοτερα ας πει,Αφιερωμενες στον Μαστροκωστα,Μαστροπαναγο,Eng και Nissos Mykonos...* Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28452

----------


## Eng

Δυναμική επάνοδος στα Ποντοπόρα Θανο! Πολυ καλος!! Πραγματι απ' οτι θυμαμαι ειναι ο Παναμαςστην εξω ραδα.  Λοιπον θα σου αφιερωσω και γω κατι απο εμας τους..Ποντοπορους!!
Port Hedland - Αυστραλία

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Θάνο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!Όσο για τις φώτο και η δικιά όσο και οι φώτο του μαστρογιώργου ειναι πολυ ομορφες!!!!*

----------


## Vortigern

> Δυναμική επάνοδος στα Ποντοπόρα Θανο! Πολυ καλος!! Πραγματι απ' οτι θυμαμαι ειναι ο Παναμαςστην εξω ραδα. Λοιπον θα σου αφιερωσω και γω κατι απο εμας τους..Ποντοπορους!!
> 
> 
> Port Hedland - Αυστραλία


Να σε καλα Γιωργο,ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση
Τζωνη επισης ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια...

----------


## mastropanagos

> *Δυο φωτο σε μια εικονα(σκαναρισμενη)απο τον καιρο που ταξιδευε ο πατερας μου.Αποτι μου ειπε αυτο πρεπει να ειναι το ''Βασιλευς Καδμος'',''Κing Kadmos'' και πρεπει να ειναι στον Παναμα,οποιος γνωριζει περισσοτερα ας πει,Αφιερωμενες στον Μαστροκωστα,Μαστροπαναγο,Eng και Nissos Mykonos...* Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28452


Να σαι καλα ρε Θανο,μου αρεσει να βλεπω φωτο με βαπορια απο πιο παλιες εποχες.....

----------


## Vortigern

> Να σαι καλα ρε Θανο,μου αρεσει να βλεπω φωτο με βαπορια απο πιο παλιες εποχες.....


Θα το εχω στα υποψη μου τοτε γιατι εχω και αλλες....συντομα...

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Δυο φωτο σε μια εικονα(σκαναρισμενη)απο τον καιρο που ταξιδευε ο πατερας μου.Αποτι μου ειπε αυτο πρεπει να ειναι το ''Βασιλευς Καδμος'',''Κing Kadmos'' και πρεπει να ειναι στον Παναμα,οποιος γνωριζει περισσοτερα ας πει,Αφιερωμενες στον Μαστροκωστα,Μαστροπαναγο,Eng και Nissos Mykonos...* Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28452





> Θα το εχω στα υποψη μου τοτε γιατι εχω και αλλες....συντομα...


 
Φυσικά και είναι Παναμάς Θάνο. Eυχαριστώ !

Και να τις βάλεις ,και μάλιστα γρήγορα ,και καλύτερα να τις βάλεις στο gallery .

----------


## mastrokostas

> Πανο παμε δυνατα!!!
> 
> Αυλιδα...
> 1. Το αμπαρι
> 2. SA-2 και Αγιος ο Θεος.....
> 3. Για τον φιλο μου...
> 4. Για τον φιλο μου...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28372
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28373
> ...


Φίλε Γιώργο ,εδώ έχω κάνει αρκετούς δεξαμενισμούς .Και μόνο που το θυμάμαι , μου πονάνε τα πόδια Πολύ τρέξιμο !

----------


## mastropanagos

M/T Astro Libra στο Yosu της Κορεας....Φορτωμενο οσο παει... :Very Happy: 
Astro Libra yusu korea (Custom).jpg

----------


## Eng

Λοιπον ενα βαπορακι που το καϊκε το κομοδεσιο..
Η επισκευή και..
το πρωτο ναυλο μετα τη μετασκευή.
Πάνο.. ξερω ξερω δεν σε εντυπωσιαζουν οποτε....δεν σου μιλαω!!  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πέντε φώτο αφιερωμένες στον Eng,στον mastrokosta και στον mastropanago!!!
Μ/Τ Ιpanema
*DSC00355.JPG
*M/T Kamari*
DSCN2011.jpg
*MSC Alabama*
DSCN2214.jpg
*M/T Tamara στην Σαγκάη στον δρόμο για την δεξαμενή για την επισκευή του* 
DSCN0956.jpg
*και το M/T Τamara φωτογραφιμένο πάνω από το M/T Conquistador*
DSCN2051.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> *Πέντε φώτο αφιερωμένες στον Eng,στον mastrokosta και στον mastropanago!!!
> Μ/Τ Ιpanema
> *DSC00355.JPG
> *M/T Kamari*
> DSCN2011.jpg
> *MSC Alabama*
> DSCN2214.jpg
> *M/T Tamara στην Σαγκάη στον δρόμο για την δεξαμενή για την επισκευή του* 
> DSCN0956.jpg
> ...


Γεια σου Γιαννακη με τις ΟΜΟΡΦΙΕΣ σου....Να σαι καλα....
Ο καπετανιος του alabama στη 3η φωτο την παλευει?????Να τον "ξυρισει" παει???

----------


## Eng

Γιαννάκη εισαι πολυ καλος!! Το Καμαρι για μενα ειναι το..πρωτο μου μπαρκο, απο Τουρκία - Σκαραμαγκα για επισκευη. Ειναι επίσης και το πρώτο βαπόρι που ανεβηκα οταν πρωτο ασχολήθηκα με τις παχυμετρησεις.
Οποτε σε σενα, σαν απόγονος της οικογενειας της Cardiff αλλά και στον άλλον (ξερεις αυτον που τον περιμενει βρεγμενη σανιδα... :Razz: ), σας αφιερωνω τις παρακατω φωτο. - Συγνωμη μονο για την αναλυση γιατι τοτε δεν υπηρχε φραγκο ουτε για τη καντινα..ποσο μαλλον για μηχανη :Very Happy: .
1. Ο Οργασμος της επισκευης..
2. Ο Οργασμος απο τις..Cargo area pipes
3. Πανο? Pump Room φιλαρακι..με κατακορυφη σκαλα!! Pump Room για πολυ αντρες!! Ετσι?

----------


## mastropanagos

> Γιαννάκη εισαι πολυ καλος!! Το Καμαρι για μενα ειναι το..πρωτο μου μπαρκο, απο Τουρκία - Σκαραμαγκα για επισκευη. Ειναι επίσης και το πρώτο βαπόρι που ανεβηκα οταν πρωτο ασχολήθηκα με τις παχυμετρησεις.
> Οποτε σε σενα, σαν απόγονος της οικογενειας της Cardiff αλλά και στον άλλον (ξερεις αυτον που τον περιμενει βρεγμενη σανιδα...), σας αφιερωνω τις παρακατω φωτο. - Συγνωμη μονο για την αναλυση γιατι τοτε δεν υπηρχε φραγκο ουτε για τη καντινα..ποσο μαλλον για μηχανη.
> 1. Ο Οργασμος της επισκευης..
> 2. Ο Οργασμος απο τις..Cargo area pipes
> 3. Πανο? Pump Room φιλαρακι..με κατακορυφη σκαλα!! Pump Room για πολυ αντρες!! Ετσι?


Για πολυ αντρες Γιωργο αλλα σου εβγαινε η πιστη να κατεβεις εκει κατω....Αστα... :Very Happy: 
DSC00343 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Eng

Ειδες πως ξερω σε ποιον αναφερομαι... :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Πέντε φώτο αφιερωμένες στον Eng,στον mastrokosta και στον mastropanago!!!*
> *Μ/Τ Ιpanema*
> DSC00355.JPG
> *M/T Kamari*
> DSCN2011.jpg
> *MSC Alabama*
> DSCN2214.jpg
> *M/T Tamara στην Σαγκάη στον δρόμο για την δεξαμενή για την επισκευή του* 
> DSCN0956.jpg
> ...


Γιαννάκη υπέροχες και βαπορίσιες !Σ ευχαριστώ



> Για πολυ αντρες Γιωργο αλλα σου εβγαινε η πιστη να κατεβεις εκει κατω....Αστα...
> DSC00343 (Custom).JPG


Ρε Πάνο τι καθαριότητα είναι αυτή !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ρε Πάνο τι καθαριότητα είναι αυτή !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ετσι ηταν και το μηχανοστασιο Κωστα μετα την επισκευη που χαλαρωσαμε...Το βαπορι ελαμπε....Ας ειναι καλα ο Δευτερος και ο Γραμματικος επανω...

----------


## alkiviadis

> *Το Venice στην φωτο βρισκεται στο Canakkale στην Τουρκια πριν 15 μερες περιπου!Τωρα ειναι στο Γιβλαρταρ με προορισμο την Νεα Ωρλεανη!!*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28094


Suggnomh gia to akuro alla auto ton xarth pos mporo na ton do?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Suggnomh gia to akuro alla auto ton xarth pos mporo na ton do?


*Φίλε alkiviadi μπορείς να δεις τον χάρτη από εδώ!!Ο χάρτης δείχνει τα πλοία live.*

----------


## Eng

Στον Πανο και τον Παναγιωτη..
Ξερω οτι και οι δυο σας μοιραζεστε το ιδιο παθος για αυτες.....

Ολες ειναι απο το Ντουμπαι...

----------


## alkiviadis

> *Φίλε alkiviadi μπορείς να δεις τον χάρτη από εδώ!!Ο χάρτης δείχνει τα πλοία live.*


 Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ!

----------


## matthaios

> Το M/V Kastro της Neda Maritime κατα τον πρόσφατο διάπλου του απο το Ρίο
> 
> Δωράκι η αεροφώτο απο τον φίλο του φόρουμ Γιώργο Γιαννακή
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4553
> http://www.giannakis-photo.gr/


καλησπερα φιλε αποστολε εχεις και αλλα πλοια της NEDA?

----------


## mastrovasilis

M/V Go Trader
Loa 185
Lbp 177
Breath 30.40
Depth 16.50
Tonnage 45693 deadweight
Flag Malta
CIMG4508.JPG

CIMG4513.JPG

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Γεια σου mastrovasilli τεμετερον,με τις τελειες φωτο σου :Very Happy: να εισαι καλα :Smile:

----------


## Vortigern

Δν γνωριζω τιποτα για αυτο εδω...σκαναρισμενη φωτο
Καποιος απο τους ''γκαζακιδες'' αμα γνωριζει κατι ας πει....
(η φωτο ειναι απο τα ταξιδια του πατερα μου)  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29428

----------


## Eng

Μια Μπαλα, ενα Καθρευτης και μια Τσιμινιερα...
(που εισαι ρε Μαστροκωστα να παμε κανα ταξιδακι????)

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μια Μπαλα, ενα Καθρευτης και μια Τσιμινιερα...
> (που εισαι ρε Μαστροκωστα να παμε κανα ταξιδακι????)


Δεν κανει για εκει ο Μαστροκωστας.....Αστο εκει θα παω εγω.... :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δεν κανει για εκει ο Μαστροκωστας.....Αστο εκει θα παω εγω....


Γιατί δεν κάνω ?Ο Μαστροκώστας είναι παντός καιρού !Και για κει κάνω ! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Γιατί δεν κάνω ?Ο Μαστροκώστας είναι παντός καιρού !Και για κει κάνω !


Σαν τα super puma ενα πραγμα ε???? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Ο γιγαντας εν πλω με ελαφρια ομιχλη.....
STH70094 (Custom).JPG

----------


## manolis_creta

εδω ενα φορτηγο πλοιο που συναντησα στις μεγαλες λιμνες του καναδα το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε (ιουλιος νομιζω)
DSC01689forum_limnes.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Και μερικά στοιχεία για το mv που ανέβασε ο φίλος manolis creta.
Flag Limassol, Cyprus       
Call sign - P3GH9     
IMO number - 9229984     
Owner - Moon Shipping, Cyprus

Ship type - Bulk carrier
Gross tonnage - 21,300
Net tonnage - 
Deadweight tonnage - 35,000
L.O.A. - 199.90 meters
L.B.P. - 192.00 meters
Width overall - 23.90 meters
Width moulded - 
Draught - 10.10 meters
Depth - 15.30 meters
Number of cargo holds - 6

Builder - New Century Shipbuilding Company
Country - Shanghai, China
Hull number - 00/019
Engine builder - Hudong Shipyard
Country - Shanghai, China
Number of engines - 1
Engine type - MAN B&W 6S46MC-C diesel
Fuel - Heavy fuel oil & diesel oil
Horsepower - 10,686 bhp or 7,860 kW

πηγή:

----------


## manolis_creta

> Και μερικά στοιχεία για το mv που ανέβασε ο φίλος manolis creta.
> Flag Limassol, Cyprus 
> Call sign - P3GH9 
> IMO number - 9229984 
> Owner - Moon Shipping, Cyprus
> 
> Ship type - Bulk carrier
> Gross tonnage - 21,300
> Net tonnage - 
> ...


 
είσαι άπαιχτος !!!!!! 

Η Πυξίδα που εχεις ως avatar να υποθέσω ειναι  απο το τιμονάκι?

----------


## Leo

> εδω ενα φορτηγο πλοιο που συναντησα στις μεγαλες λιμνες του καναδα το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε (ιουλιος νομιζω)
> DSC01689forum_limnes.jpg


Μπορεί να είσαι μικρός αλλά απέχτησες απίστευτες εμπειρίες αν πήγες στις μεγάλες λίμνες .... Για δες στην γκαλερί μας μια ενότητα με Lakers.

----------


## manolis_creta

μερικες φωτογραφιες ακομα απο τις λιμνες , και συγκεκριμενα στα  thousand islands (1000 νησια) ενα μικρο γκαζαδικο το SICHEM BEIJING 

some info ...

*Name:* *SICHEM BEIJING* 
*MMSI:* *565585000* 
IMO: 9397042 
Call sign: 9VHK4 
Flag: Singapore 
Vesseltype: tanker 
Width: 20 m 
Length: 129 m 
Type Of Cargo: carrying dangerous goods, harmful substances or marine pollutants / imo hazard or pollutant category b

----------


## φανούλα

Και ένα μικρό γκαζάδικο κι από μένα για τους φίλους γκαζάδες!!!!! Eng, Mastropanago και Mastrokosta το Jet XV δικό σας....

----------


## Eng

> Και ένα μικρό γκαζάδικο κι από μένα για τους φίλους γκαζάδες!!!!! Eng, Mastropanago και Mastrokosta το Jet XV δικό σας....


Μικρούλι.. δυναμικη επανοδο βλέπω! Να εισαι καλα. Πολυ ομορφη φωτο!
Και να μην χανεσαι...
Δες λοιπον τι θα βλεπεις απο μια γεφυρα οταν με το καλο βαλεις τη στολή..

----------


## mastropanagos

Φανουλα να σου ανταποδωσω με μια φωτο απο ενα γκαζα... :Very Happy: 
Η ωραιοτερη στιγμη στη γεφυρα για εμενα να χαζευω τα κυματα να σκανε στη πλωρη και αργα αργα να αγκαλιαζουν το βαπορι...
DSC00158 (Custom).JPG

----------


## φανούλα

Να γιατί μου αρέσει η γέφυρα :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Wink: .... Αλλά βρε παιδιά αυτό δεν είναι "σκάει το κύμα στην πλώρη", αυτό είναι μας πήρε και μας σήκωσε :Very Happy: ........... Ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δυο σας για τις υπέροχες φώτο!!!!!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Να γιατί μου αρέσει η γέφυρα.... Αλλά βρε παιδιά αυτό δεν είναι "σκάει το κύμα στην πλώρη", αυτό είναι μας πήρε και μας σήκωσε.......... Ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δυο σας για τις υπέροχες φώτο!!!!!!!


Καθολου μας πηρε και μας σηκωσε,νορμαλ και καθημερινα πραγματα.... :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

Νορμάλ για τους γκαζάδες :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..........και μόνο :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

> Μικρούλι.. δυναμικη επανοδο βλέπω! Να εισαι καλα. Πολυ ομορφη φωτο!
> Και να μην χανεσαι...
> Δες λοιπον τι θα βλεπεις απο μια γεφυρα οταν με το καλο βαλεις τη στολή..


απο την γεφυρα της ποπης δεν νομιζω να τα βλεπει αυτα!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

Θα τα βλέπω με τα κυάλια :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ........

----------


## sylver23

το caravos horizon στο μωλο Δεη  στις 8.2.2009 στην βολτα μας μετα την κοπη της πιττας.!αφιερωμενη σε ολη την παρεα που ειμασταν μαζι και ειδικα σε καποιους που κουτουλαγανε απο την νυστα μεσα στο αμαξι (δεν θα πω οτι ηταν ο μαστροπαναγος και ο eng)

P2083491.jpg

----------


## Eng

[quote=sylver23;173287]το caravos horizon στο μωλο Δεη  στις 8.2.2009 στην βολτα μας μετα την κοπη της πιττας.!αφιερωμενη σε ολη την παρεα που ειμασταν μαζι και ειδικα σε καποιους που κουτουλαγανε απο την νυστα μεσα στο αμαξι (δεν θα πω οτι ηταν ο μαστροπαναγος και ο eng)

Συλβερ, είσαι παλιοτομαρο.. Στο εχω ξαναπεί ή μου φαινεται!! Αλλα για να ξερεις οτι εγω ειμαι πάντα..νηφαλιος (ας πουμε..) πάρε μια φωτο απο τον Ισθμο!
Παλιοπαιδο.. :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

Ένα θηρίο 188 m στον Κορινθιακό, ή αλλιώς το Caledonia λίγο πριν περάσει τη γέφυρα! :Very Happy: 
Αφιερωμένη στο Leo, τον mastropanago και τον Eng!

----------


## Eng

> Ένα θηρίο 188 m στον Κορινθιακό, ή αλλιώς το Caledonia λίγο πριν περάσει τη γέφυρα!
> Αφιερωμένη στο Leo, τον mastropanago και τον Eng!


Εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη στους παραπάνω φιλους μου και βεβαια σε σενα Trackman!
Η αναχωρηση, είναι μια στιγμη τοσο ιδιαιτερη καθως μεσα σου υπάρχει ενα συνοθύλεμα συναισθηματων, θλιψη για αυτα / ους που αφηνεις, προσμονή του νεου ταξιδιού αλλά και μια δόση φόβου.. Μια απειροελαχιστη δοση φόβου για την αναγκη του.."ανεικην" ή οπως θα λεγαμε την αναγκη να συμβιώσεις με το νεο σου πλήρωμα. Την αγωνια αν θα σε δεχτουν και πως θα σε δεχτουν..
Στιγμες σιγουρα αξέχαστες ακομά και στον Καπτεν-Λεο μας.
Ετσι λοιπον, _Pilot on the stbd wing, 15 to stbd, eng. slow ahead!!!_
DSC00027.JPG
DSC00029.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> Εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη στους παραπάνω φιλους μου και βεβαια σε σενα Trackman!
> Η αναχωρηση, είναι μια στιγμη τοσο ιδιαιτερη καθως μεσα σου υπάρχει ενα συνοθύλεμα συναισθηματων, θλιψη για αυτα / ους που αφηνεις, προσμονή του νεου ταξιδιού αλλά και μια δόση φόβου.. Μια απειροελαχιστη δοση φόβου για την αναγκη του.."ανεικην" ή οπως θα λεγαμε την αναγκη να συμβιώσεις με το νεο σου πλήρωμα. Την αγωνια αν θα σε δεχτουν και πως θα σε δεχτουν..
> Στιγμες σιγουρα αξέχαστες ακομά και στον Καπτεν-Λεο μας.
> Ετσι λοιπον, _Pilot on the stbd wing, 15 to stbd, eng. slow ahead!!!_
> DSC00027.JPG
> DSC00029.JPG


Και εγώ που πίστευα ότι όλες οι βαρδιολες είναι με ξύλο το πατωμα . Αμ δεν είναι ποσταλι ! τις βαρδιολες τις βλέπουν μόνο το πλήρωμα ,και όχι επιβάτες .Μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση αυτό που είδα .:roll:

----------


## Eng

> Και εγώ που πίστευα ότι όλες οι βαρδιολες είναι με ξύλο το πατωμα . Αμ δεν είναι ποσταλι ! τις βαρδιολες τις βλέπουν μόνο το πλήρωμα ,και όχι επιβάτες .Μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση αυτό που είδα .:roll:


Να σου πω Μαστροκωστα, πρεπει εμεις οι φορτηγησιοι να ειμαστε λιγο..περιεργοι γιατι ακομα και αυτες τις λαμαρινες που αποτελλουν τις βαρδιολες μπορουμε και τις συγκρινουμε και να λέμε η μια ειναι πιο ομορφη απο την αλλη.. Πιανω τον εαυτο μου καμια φορα να ανρωτιεται πως θα ηταν να δουλευα ενα Κρουαζιεροπλοιο αοπου η χλιδή είναι στο αποκορύφομα, και πάλι ομως ξερεις τι απανταω?? Πάλι Κωστα θα μιλουσα για τις λαμαρινες του!
Τι να πω.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Μαλλον ετσι σκιαγραφίζεται η ζωή μας, μεσα στις λαμαρινες.. :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Να σου πω Μαστροκωστα, πρεπει εμεις οι φορτηγησιοι να ειμαστε λιγο..περιεργοι γιατι ακομα και αυτες τις λαμαρινες που αποτελλουν τις βαρδιολες μπορουμε και τις συγκρινουμε και να λέμε η μια ειναι πιο ομορφη απο την αλλη.. Πιανω τον εαυτο μου καμια φορα να ανρωτιεται πως θα ηταν να δουλευα ενα Κρουαζιεροπλοιο αοπου η χλιδή είναι στο αποκορύφομα, και πάλι ομως ξερεις τι απανταω?? Πάλι Κωστα θα μιλουσα για τις λαμαρινες του!
> Τι να πω... Μαλλον ετσι σκιαγραφίζεται η ζωή μας, μεσα στις λαμαρινες..


Ε και εγώ κάπως έτσι! Αλλά εμένα φιλε μου άρεσε και το υπόλοιπο . :Wink: Και μάλιστα αρκετά !Τα κρουαζιερόπλοια είναι σαν το κάπνισμα !άμα τα αρχίσεις δύσκολα τα κόβεις .

----------


## Leo

Eng η αλήθεια είναι ότι μιά βαρδιόλα θα μου ανέβαζε λίγο την διάθεση αυτό τον καιρό, που έχω ξεχάσει και τ' όνομα μου. Χάζεψα αρκετά την φωτογραφία πριν διβάσω τα σχόλια σας.... Στον φίλο μου το μαστροΚώστα θέλω να πω ότι στα φορτηγά βαπόρια το ξύλινο πανιόλο έχει περιοριστεί μόνο κάτω από το παλινόριο, όπου μετά αντικαταστάθηκε από ενα πλαστκό πάζλ διάδρομο (που καίγεται από τον ήλιο) και τελικά μετα από λίγο καιρό γίνεται αυτό που είδες..... Σημασία όμως έχει η στιγμή την βαρδιόλας. Ο καπετάνιος στην μέση της βαρδιόλας να λέει την κίνηση να την κάνει ο αξιωματικός μέσα στην γέφυρα.... Ευχαριστώ έτσι κι αλλιώς για τις αναμνήσεις   :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ένα θηρίο 188 m στον Κορινθιακό, ή αλλιώς το Caledonia λίγο πριν περάσει τη γέφυρα!
> Αφιερωμένη στο Leo, τον mastropanago και τον Eng!


Βρε συ Γιωργο αυτο ειναι μικρουλι,οχι θηριο... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Να εισαι καλα παντως..!!

Εσεις οι απο πανω πιασατε τις βαρδιολες???Θα επανελθω και εγω με καμια βαρδιολα... :Razz:

----------


## mastropanagos

Εγω θα σας δειξω τη βαρδιολα by night και χιονισμενη... :Wink: 
CIMG0155 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Εγω θα σας δειξω τη βαρδιολα by night και χιονισμενη...
> CIMG0155 (Custom).jpg


*Καλά φιλαράκο είσαι απίστευτος!! Πού ήσασταν και χιόνιζε τόσο πολύ??
Επειδή μου έδωσες αφορμή δείτε αυτό το μήνυμα με φωτογραφίες από χιονόπτωση μέσα στην μέση του ωκεανού!Και εδώ το σχετικό βίντεο!!
*

----------


## mastropanagos

> *Καλά φιλαράκο είσαι απίστευτος!! Πού ήσασταν και χιόνιζε τόσο πολύ??
> Επειδή μου έδωσες αφορμή δείτε αυτό το μήνυμα με φωτογραφίες από χιονόπτωση μέσα στην μέση του ωκεανού!Και εδώ το σχετικό βίντεο!!
> *


Η φωτο ειναι στο Καναδα Γιαννη....

----------


## Eng

Με τη σειρα μου να αφιερωσω στον συνονοματο Trackman αλλά και στον Γκαζα κατι ιδαιτερο απο τα φορητηγα. Εκφωρτωση συτηρων με φυσουνα.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Εγω θα σας δειξω τη βαρδιολα by night και χιονισμενη...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30364


Εδώ περιμένεις να βγει ο καπετάνιος με πέδιλα του σκι .

----------


## Eng

Εκφορτωση τσιμεντου στο Dubai.. Σκετη απολαυση ετσι?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Εκφορτωση τσιμεντου στο Dubai.. Σκετη απολαυση ετσι??


Στη πρώτη φωτό τι είναι;;

----------


## Eng

> Στη πρώτη φωτό τι είναι;;


Στη πρωτη φωτο είναι το καταστρωμα στην αριστερη πάντα. Οτι βλέπεις κάτω είναι τσιμεντο..

----------


## Eng

Το επομενο σετακι φωτογραφιων ειναι αφιερωμενο σ' αυτους περασαν ωρες στη Γεφυρα και στο..πισω δωματιο - το Radio Room. Ξεχωριστα απο ολους η καμπάνα χτυπάει για τον Αρχικαπετανιο μας καπτεν Λεο. Και βεβαια σε ολους τους νεους φιλους μας οπως η αγαπημενη μου Μικρουλα που ονειρευονται τον εαυτό τους σε μια γεφυρα!

----------


## manolis_creta

πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες απο τις βαρδιολες , τωρα Eng το radio room ηταν ο χωρος που περναγα τις πιο πολλες μου ωρες , φτιαχνοντας διαφορα χαρτια! αν και ειχαμε ac , το radio room ειχε ζεστη... ανοιγα την πορτα και εβαζα ενα ξυλο για να παρ.ανοιχτη! φυσαγε ενα αερακι αλλο πραγμα.. :Very Happy:  οταν ομως με εβλεπε ο chief eng φωναζε γιατι δημιουργούσε απωλεια ψυξης η ανοιχτη πορτα:lol:


εδω μια βαρδιολα φορτηγου με επιρροες απο ποσταλι.. :Cool: 

vardiola.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Στους δυο καλους μου φιλους Eng και mastropanago.
05-11-16 Touching the sea prior to launching.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Στους δυο καλους μου φιλους Eng και mastropanago.
> 05-11-16 Touching the sea prior to launching.JPG


Bulk Carrier κατα τη διαρκεια της κατασκευης του ε???
Να σαι καλα Κωστα... :Wink:

----------


## Eng

> Στους δυο καλους μου φιλους Eng και mastropanago.
> 05-11-16 Touching the sea prior to launching.JPG


Εε, δεν θα ερθεις προς τα πάνω??? Παντου θα σε γυρισω μ'αυτά που κανεις...
Υπέροχο το μωρο..

----------


## Eng

Αφιερωμένη στους εξαίρετους φίλους μου Πάνο και Μαστροκώστα. Λοιπόν, είμαστε στο εξω αγκυροβόλιο του Dampier ενος υπέροχου μέρους της κεντροδυτικής Αυστραλίας που το μονο που εχει ειναι ερημος και αποθηκες Iron Ore!!, ο καιρός είναι 8αρι γεματο και ξεμπαρκαρουμε με τον αρχιμηχανικό από ενα 160αρι Bulker. Στις φωτο θα δειτε πρωτα πρωτα το GPS του πλοίου καθως κατεβαιναμε για Αυστραλία.. και κατοπιν την accomodation ladder, το pilot boat καθώς και τη μοναδική φωτο που μπορεσα να τραβηξω, του πλοιου γιατι μετα...αφηστε..οταν βγηκαμε απο το απαγκιο του πλοιου εκεί τα ειδα ολα και το ειρωνικό ηταν πως ο κολπος που βρησκεται το Dampier λεγεται Gulf of Sharks.. Καλή ψυχολογια δε νομιζετε???

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αφιερωμένη στους εξαίρετους φίλους μου Πάνο και Μαστροκώστα. Λοιπόν, είμαστε στο εξω αγκυροβόλιο του Dampier ενος υπέροχου μέρους της κεντροδυτικής Αυστραλίας που το μονο που εχει ειναι ερημος και αποθηκες Iron Ore!!, ο καιρός είναι 8αρι γεματο και ξεμπαρκαρουμε με τον αρχιμηχανικό από ενα 160αρι Bulker. Στις φωτο θα δειτε πρωτα πρωτα το GPS του πλοίου καθως κατεβαιναμε για Αυστραλία.. και κατοπιν την accomodation ladder, το pilot boat καθώς και τη μοναδική φωτο που μπορεσα να τραβηξω, του πλοιου γιατι μετα...αφηστε..οταν βγηκαμε απο το απαγκιο του πλοιου εκεί τα ειδα ολα και το ειρωνικό ηταν πως ο κολπος που βρησκεται το Dampier λεγεται Gulf of Sharks.. Καλή ψυχολογια δε νομιζετε???


Ξεμπαρκαρες και εβλεπες γυρω σου να περνανε τιποτα περιεργα πτερυγια??? :Razz:

----------


## Eng

Θα σου πω το γεγονος οτι ενω παλευαμε με τα κύματα στη κυριολεξια σ'αυτό το..μικρό σκαφακι με τα νερα να μπαίνουν στο πίσω μερος της βεραντας, οι πιλοτοι ξαφνηκά κόβουν ταχύτητα και μας λένε, _Hey Greeks check these sharks here, they are pairs!!_ Ο Αρχιμηχανικός μπήγει κάτι ελληνικά μπινελίκια σ' αυτούς και ξανασυνεχισαν. Αυτοί οι Αυστραλοί είναι λίγο λασκα.. Λες και μας ενοιαζε αν εκει στο χαλασμο μας ενδιαφεραν αν είναι ζευγαρι οι καρχαρίες ή οχι..!! :Very Happy:  
Αρα λοιπόν Πάνο..κατι είδα!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Θα σου πω το γεγονος οτι ενω παλευαμε με τα κύματα στη κυριολεξια σ'αυτό το..μικρό σκαφακι με τα νερα να μπαίνουν στο πίσω μερος της βεραντας, οι πιλοτοι ξαφνηκά κόβουν ταχύτητα και μας λένε, _Hey Greeks check these sharks here, they are pairs!!_ Ο Αρχιμηχανικός μπήγει κάτι ελληνικά μπινελίκια σ' αυτούς και ξανασυνεχισαν. Αυτοί οι Αυστραλοί είναι λίγο λασκα.. Λες και μας ενοιαζε αν εκει στο χαλασμο μας ενδιαφεραν αν είναι ζευγαρι οι καρχαρίες ή οχι..!! 
> Αρα λοιπόν Πάνο..κατι είδα!!


Ηταν ζευγαρι αυτοι ειπες???Αρα λοιπον ολο και κατι ειδες... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Ηταν ζευγαρι αυτοι ειπες???Αρα λοιπον ολο και κατι ειδες..


Παλι καλά που δεν με ρώτησες να σου πω τι έκανε το ζεύγος...
Αλλα δεν θα σου πω.. ετσι για να μαθεις... :Razz: 
Αδιάκριτε..

----------


## Roger Rabbit



----------


## hayabusa

η δεύτερη με την μανούβρα είναι εντυπωσιακή  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> 


Στη πρωτη φωτο ειναι η κουβερτα του Astro Chorus..!! :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Φωτογραφιες αφιερωμενες στους Μαστροπαναγο Μαστροβασιλη Eng και σε ολους τους ποντοπορους του φορουμ :Wink:  :Very Happy: 




DSC02813_resize.JPG

DSC03679_resize.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Φωτογραφιες αφιερωμενες στους Μαστροπαναγο Μαστροβασιλη Eng και σε ολους τους ποντοπορους του φορουμ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02813_resize.JPG
> 
> DSC03679_resize.JPG


Γεια σου ρε Νικολα...Πολυ ωραιες,σ'ευχαριστω...!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Νικόλα είσαι ωραιος. Καλά που το ξεθαψες το Caravos Horizon?? Αυτό το είχα κάνει επισκευή στο Περαμα πριν καναδυο χρονια.. Αρε εποχες..
Ευχαριστω πολύ!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Νικόλα είσαι ωραιος. Καλά που το ξεθαψες το Caravos Horizon?? Αυτό το είχα κάνει επισκευή στο Περαμα πριν καναδυο χρονια.. Αρε εποχες..
> Ευχαριστω πολύ!


Ακομα στο Μολο Δεη πρεπει να ειναι Γιωργο...!!!Μεχρι πριν κανενα μηνα τουλαχιστον εκει ηταν..!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Πανο το καραβος οριζον ηρθε Συρο ανεβηκε δεξαμενη και εφυγε.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πανο το καραβος οριζον ηρθε Συρο ανεβηκε δεξαμενη και εφυγε.


Εγω το θυμαμαι πριν λιγο καιρο στο Μολο της Δεη,μαλλον τελειωσε επισκευη,ανεβηκε δεξαμενη και εφυγε,τωρα δεν ξερω που βολοδερνει... :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

> το caravos horizon στο μωλο Δεη  στις 8.2.2009 στην βολτα μας μετα την κοπη της πιττας.!αφιερωμενη σε ολη την παρεα που ειμασταν μαζι και ειδικα σε καποιους που κουτουλαγανε απο την νυστα μεσα στο αμαξι (δεν θα πω οτι ηταν ο μαστροπαναγος και ο eng)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30266





> Συλβερ, είσαι παλιοτομαρο.. Στο εχω ξαναπεί ή μου φαινεται!! Αλλα για να ξερεις οτι εγω ειμαι πάντα..νηφαλιος (ας πουμε..) πάρε μια φωτο απο τον Ισθμο!
> Παλιοπαιδο..





> Νικόλα είσαι ωραιος. Καλά που το ξεθαψες το Caravos Horizon?? Αυτό το είχα κάνει επισκευή στο Περαμα πριν καναδυο χρονια.. Αρε εποχες..
> Ευχαριστω πολύ!


τελικα γιωργο ακομα κοιμοσουν!!!καλα βρε μαρεσει που στο ειχα αφιερωσει τοτε και το αστειο ειναι οτι μου απαντησες κιολας!!και τωρα απορεις για το caravos horizon??τι να πω!!!

Νικο του γιωργου μονο ακτοπλοικα απο δω και περα να του αφιερωνουμε γιατι απο οτι φαινεται τα ποντοπορα δεν τα πολυ προσεχει!!

----------


## Nikos_V

ΟΚ Συλβεστρο μονο ακτοπλοικα απο αυριο!!! :Wink: Α ρε Γιωργο που εμπλεξες!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> τελικα γιωργο ακομα κοιμοσουν!!!καλα βρε μαρεσει που στο ειχα αφιερωσει τοτε και το αστειο ειναι οτι μου απαντησες κιολας!!και τωρα απορεις για το caravos horizon??τι να πω!!!
> 
> Νικο του γιωργου μονο ακτοπλοικα απο δω και περα να του αφιερωνουμε γιατι απο οτι φαινεται τα ποντοπορα δεν τα πολυ προσεχει!!





> ΟΚ Συλβεστρο μονο ακτοπλοικα απο αυριο!!!Α ρε Γιωργο που εμπλεξες!!!


 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δύο φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες στους Eng, mastrokostas και mastropanagos!!

M/T QUETZALCOATL
*
DSC00292.jpg

*M/T IPANEMA*

DSC00315.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Όλα καλά με το M/T QUETZALCOATL??

Για προσεξτε λιγο τη φωτογραφία!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Όλα καλά με το M/T QUETZALCOATL??
> 
> Για προσεξτε λιγο τη φωτογραφία!!


Η κουβερτα του ειναι λες και εχει πεσει βομβα επανω..Επισης εχουν βαλει γυρω απο το βαπορι αυτο το προστατευτικο για το pollution...

----------


## Natsios

> Η κουβερτα του ειναι λες και εχει πεσει βομβα επανω..Επισης εχουν βαλει γυρω απο το βαπορι αυτο το προστατευτικο για το pollution...


Πρέπει να έχει "σκάσει" Mastropanago. Έχει και μια μαυρίλα στον καθρεφτη. Εκεί λογικά απο κάτω πρέπει να είναι το pumproom.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πρέπει να έχει "σκάσει" Mastropanago. Έχει και μια μαυρίλα στον καθρεφτη. Εκεί λογικά απο κάτω πρέπει να είναι το pumproom.


Στο κεντρο του καθρεπτη απο κατω ειναι το pump room,οντως...!!Κατι τετοιο πρεπει να εχει γινει γιατι και οι λαμαρινες φαινονται λυγισμενες λες και εχουν λυγισει λογω θερμοκρασιας...

----------


## Eng

Σύλβερ στο έχω ήδη γραψει..(_οτι εγω είμαι πάντα νηφάλειος - ας πούμε_), οπότε λογικότατο - αφου δεν είμαι νηφάλειος να το ξεχνάω. 
(Μα τι τι είπα ο..π..αιδαρος??)
Χαιρομαι πάντως που με προσέχεις..οταν μιλάω..!! :Very Happy: 
Οσο για τα περι Ακτοπλοϊας...θα τα πούμε από κοντα!
Πάνο, δεν χρειαζεται να συνεχίσω..

Γιαννάκι, το Ipanema είναι κουκλίτσα!! Οσο για το άλλο.θα το προτείνω για τη νεα διαφήμιση των Raflers - τα κυμματιστα..βαπόρια!! :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

Myron N , αφιερωμένη στον Eng!!! Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Γιώργο και μια αφιέρωση και στο..ίδιο θεμα!

_Gangway to Captain, Pilot on port ladder, pilot boat approaching on port side._

----------


## Trakman

> Γιώργο και μια αφιέρωση και στο..ίδιο θεμα!
> 
> _Gangway to Captain, Pilot on port ladder, pilot boat approaching on port side._


Θηρίο ο βάπορας!!! Να'σαι καλά!!!

----------


## Eng

Το MSC Venice από χθες στο Βόλο. Ενας από τους συχνότατους επισκέπτες!!

----------


## Nikos_V

DSC02630_resize.JPG

DSC02810_resize.JPG

DSC03804_resize.JPGΓια σενα Eng :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες Νίκο, μπράβο!!!

Εδώ κάτι μικρότερο (δεν ξέρω καν αν το λέμε ποντοπόρο αλλά τέλοσπάντων!), το Silvana, αφιερωμένη στον Νίκο V, τον Eng και τον mastropanago!

----------


## Eng

> Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες Νίκο, μπράβο!!!
> 
> Εδώ κάτι μικρότερο (δεν ξέρω καν αν το λέμε ποντοπόρο αλλά τέλοσπάντων!), το Silvana, αφιερωμένη στον Νίκο V, τον Eng και τον mastropanago!


Είσαι πολύ καλός! Σ'ευχαριστώ.. Αυριο θα σου εχω..τσιπουραδικα για φωτο..!! Θα δεις...
Λοιπόν φίλε μου Trakman, αυτό είναι ενα πανέμορφο Container / General Cargo ship γύρο στους 4000 τον. Dwt

Πάνο, πολύ θα το λιγουρευόμουν αυτό το καραβακι.. :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Το MSC Venice από χθες στο Βόλο. Ενας από τους συχνότατους επισκέπτες!!


Εγω θελω να βαλεις φωτο απο αυτα τα γκαζιαρικα... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 



> Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες Νίκο, μπράβο!!!
> 
> Εδώ κάτι μικρότερο (δεν ξέρω καν αν το λέμε ποντοπόρο αλλά τέλοσπάντων!), το Silvana, αφιερωμένη στον Νίκο V, τον Eng και τον mastropanago!


Ωραιο το silvana Γιωργο...Σ'ευχαριστω... :Wink:

----------


## Eng

> Εγω θελω να βαλεις φωτο απο αυτα τα γκαζιαρικα...
> 
> Ωραιο το silvana Γιωργο...Σ'ευχαριστω...


Μπα παναθεμασε, μου σταθηκε η μπουκια μου!! 
Εισαι απίστευτος..να σε πάρει και να σε σηκώσει παλιόπαιδο.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μπα παναθεμασε, μου σταθηκε η μπουκια μου!! 
> Εισαι απίστευτος..να σε πάρει και να σε σηκώσει παλιόπαιδο..


Αυτη η ατακα θα γραψει ιστορια να ξερεις.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Οταν ξεμπαρκαρω θα λεω οτι ημουνα δοκιμος σε γκαζιαρικο βαπορι..χαχαχα...

----------


## Eng

> Αυτη η ατακα θα γραψει ιστορια να ξερεις....
> Οταν ξεμπαρκαρω θα λεω οτι ημουνα δοκιμος σε γκαζιαρικο βαπορι..χαχαχα...


Οχι θα λες δοκιμος σε γκαζιαρικο...Φονια!! :Razz:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Οχι θα λες δοκιμος σε γκαζιαρικο...Φονια!!


χαχαχαχα...ναι ναι... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Πάνο είμαστε για εκφόρτωση στο Ντουμπάι και ερχεται στο ντοκο μπροστα μας αυτο το βαπόρι. Προσεχε τι ζημιά είχε και που..!!

----------


## Trakman

Το Αγία Κυριακή ρυμουλκούμενο από το Κένταυρος χθες το μεσημέρι.

----------


## Eng

> Το Αγία Κυριακή ρυμουλκούμενο από το Κένταυρος χθες το μεσημέρι.


Πολύ ωραιο καραβάκι (Πάνο.. :Wink: ). Έχει και μπίγες!
Γιώργο Γενικού Φορτίου είναι πέριπου 4-5000 τόνους dwt.
Πολύ ομορφη φωτο!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Αφιερωμένες οι παρακάτω φωτό στους eng - mastropanago - Nikos v
BW Vincon 289.600 dwt bulk carrier
PIC_0089.JPG

Berge pacific 231.000 dwt bulk carrier 
PIC_0091.JPG

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Γειά σου μαστρο-Βασίλη με τις καραβάρες σου!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

διαφορά μεγέθους.
PIC_0078.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Αφιερωμένη στον scoufgian και το moutsokwsta! Δε χρειάζεται να σας πω που είναι, έτσι?!? :Very Happy:  Σημερινή!

----------


## Nikos_V

Πριν απο ολα να σας ευχαριστησω ολους!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: .Και τωρα φωτο για ολους ΕΣΑΣ.!!Μαστροβασιλη Μαστροπαναγο Eng Μαστροκωστα Trackman.........και σε οσους ξεχνω!!!!!!!

DSC03713_resize.JPG

P1140028_resize.JPG

P2010036_resize.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Πριν απο ολα να σας ευχαριστησω ολους!!.Και τωρα φωτο για ολους ΕΣΑΣ.!!Μαστροβασιλη Μαστροπαναγο Eng Μαστροκωστα Trackman.........και σε οσους ξεχνω!!!!!!!
> 
> DSC03713_resize.JPG
> 
> P1140028_resize.JPG
> 
> P2010036_resize.JPG


¶παιχτος πάλι!!! Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Ακομη μερικες.*Φωτο1*,*Φωτο2*,*Φωτο3*!!!!

----------


## Eng

Βασιλιε.. Nihao ma? 
Nice come back, long time to see you!!
Πανεμορφο το 300αρι μωρο!! Μακαρι να ημουν εκει στα γνωστα μέρη - τυχερε!! Ελπιζω ο φιλος μου να μην του κακοφανεί που τον ρειχνεις ετσι με το μικρό..γκαζιάρικο στη τελευταια φωτο  :Very Happy: .

Νικο, ευχαριστω φιλε μου!! Να εισαι καλά και πάντα τετοια..!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Βασιλιε.. Nihao ma? 
> Nice come back, long time to see you!!
> Πανεμορφο το 300αρι μωρο!! Μακαρι να ημουν εκει στα γνωστα μέρη - τυχερε!! Ελπιζω ο φιλος μου να μην του κακοφανεί που τον ρειχνεις ετσι με το μικρό..γκαζιάρικο στη τελευταια φωτο .
> 
> Νικο, ευχαριστω φιλε μου!! Να εισαι καλά και πάντα τετοια..!!


Nixao ma φίλε Γιώργο μαστροπανάγο Leo Thanassis89 Sylver pontios thesalloniki Nikos V και σε όλο το n@utilia  αφιερωμένες οι επόμενες αφου σου άρεσε τόσο πολύ το 300αρι.

IMG_0312.JPG

IMG_0314.jpg

IMG_0319.jpg

----------


## Leo

Φόρτωση στην Punta do Ubu, Βραζιλία...
Πλοίο Cape size, φορτίο σιδιρομετέλευμα 

New-Image.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

2 μερες ελειψα και πηξαμε στα bulk carrier.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο απο ολους.....

----------


## Trakman

Eviacement III στο Ρίο.

----------


## Eng

Αρε πάνο έχεις δικιο!! Παρόλα αυτά, από τα 300αρια - πρωην VLCC και νην VLOC - να σας κάνω μια απότομη προσγείωση στα 5 + 8 αρια..! Φορτοεκφορτωση σκραπ στο Βολο.
Και βεβαια ο Αρχικαπετανιος μας, κλέβει τη παρασταση με τη φωτο του!!

----------


## Trakman

Dan Fichter στο Ρίο-Αντίριο. Για τον Eng! (Τι να κάνω?!? Λίγες οι φορές που περνάνε μεγάλα εδώ!!)

----------


## Eng

> Dan Fichter στο Ρίο-Αντίριο. Για τον Eng! (Τι να κάνω?!? Λίγες οι φορές που περνάνε μεγάλα εδώ!!)


Πανέμορφο Γιωργη, τα μικρά αυτά εχουν άλλη ομορφιά!! 
Οπότε και γω να σου αφιερωσω το Naftocement IV μπαίνοντας στον Ισμό.

----------


## Trakman

> Πανέμορφο Γιωργη, τα μικρά αυτά εχουν άλλη ομορφιά!! 
> Οπότε και γω να σου αφιερωσω το Naftocement IV μπαίνοντας στον Ισμό.


Πάτρα ερχόταν?!?  :Very Happy:  Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο, ένα μέρος όπου θέλω πολύ να πάω κάποια στιγμή!!

----------


## Trakman

Πέρασε και κάτι μεγάλο! Kerel, για τον Leo και τον Eng!

----------


## Thanasis89

Βασίλη ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φωτογραφία ! Καλά να περνάς και να προσέχεις και να γυρίσεις σύντομα !

----------


## Eng

> Πέρασε και κάτι μεγάλο! Kerel, για τον Leo και τον Eng!


Καλα εκει στη γεφυρα τη βγαζεις??  :Razz: 
Ωραιος ο γκαζιαρης αν και θα επρεπε να αφιερωθεί και στο φιλο μας τον Μαστροπαναγο. Οσο για την προηγουμενη ερωτηση, είναι η εισοδο από τη πλευρά του Κορινθιακου Κολπου, οπότε το βαπορακι πηγαινε Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## sea world

--------------------------------------------

----------


## sylver23

*Πειρατεία στο ελληνόκτητο φορτηγό πλοίο «Τιτάν»*

Σε πλήρη συνεργασία με τον Θάλαμο Επιχειρήσεων της Κουάλα Λουμπούρ βρίσκεται ο Θάλαμος Επιχειρήσεων του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας μετά την πειρατεία στο ελληνόκτητο φορτηγό πλοίο με σημαία Αγίου Βικεντίου, «Τιτάν», στον Κόλπο του Αντεν

περισσοτερα και πηγη

----------


## sea world

*$$^%$$$$$$$^$$^$%%%%$

*_SHMEIWSH: Ena mikro provlhmataki pou parousiasthke sto PC mou, den me voh8hse gia th foto
Elpizw na epanor8wsw!!_

----------


## mastropanagos

VLCC M/T Astro Centaurus,Kristen Navigation...!!!
Σε ενα καλο μου φιλο που ειναι μπαρκαρισμενος εκει τωρα...!!!
P1280771 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

m/v capitola. τέλιωσε το μπανάκι του και ήρθε η ώρα για sea trial.
P3210065.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

τρομερη φωτο του panamax ths cardiff! πλοιο απο τα ναυπηγεια hudong -zonghua της κινας. μαστρο βασιλη ειναι προσφατη?

----------


## Trakman

Αχιλλεύς στο Ρίο

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μερικές φωτογραφίες του m/t Ipanema και του m/t Tamara αφιερωμένες στους Trakman,Eng και mastropanagos!!

M/T IPANEMA
*DSC00355.jpg

DSC00406.jpg
*M/T TAMARA*
DSCN2050.jpg* 
*

----------


## Trakman

> *Μερικές φωτογραφίες του m/t Ipanema και του m/t Tamara αφιερωμένες στους Trakman,Eng και mastropanagos!!
> 
> M/T IPANEMA
> *DSC00355.jpg
> 
> DSC00406.jpg
> *M/T TAMARA*
> DSCN2050.jpg* 
> *


Να'σαι καλά Γιάννη, ευχαριστούμε!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> τρομερη φωτο του panamax ths cardiff! πλοιο απο τα ναυπηγεια hudong -zonghua της κινας. μαστρο βασιλη ειναι προσφατη?


καλημέρα φίλε bukerman . η φωτό είναι προσφατη και ειναι σο ναυπηγειο beihai shipyard στο Qingdao.

----------


## Eng

Γιαννακη πολυ ομορφη η φωτο, ευχαριστω πολυ!! Θ ασου αφιερωσω λοιπον και εγω αλλά και στον Μαστροβασιλη, ενα car Carrier από ενα λιμανι εξω από το Dubai.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε Eng οι παρακάτω αφιερωμένες
Imperial Fortune σε διαδικασία πλαγιοδέτησης στο ντόκο της γιάρδας
IMG_0389.jpg 

IMG_0396.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φώτο!Maστροβασίλη η επόμενη φώτο αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε εσένα!!*DSCN2012.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

Για ολους σας.....
n1635052071_30415_2377 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Eng

Ευχαριστω τους φιλους μου!!
Γεια σου ρε Πανο..Γκαζιαρη Φονια  :Wink: !!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Για ολους σας.....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33912


Tι να λέμε τώρα... :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Eng

Και μια πλωρη φορτηγου αφιερωμενη στους, Επιβατη, Απαλευτο Σιφνιό, Γκαζιαρη και στον Γιαννακη!

----------


## sylver23

ο επιβατης ευχαριστει.Ο γκαζιαρης ποιος ειναι?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φώτο.*

----------


## mastropanagos

> Και μια πλωρη φορτηγου αφιερωμενη στους, Επιβατη, Απαλευτο Σιφνιό, Γκαζιαρη και στον Γιαννακη!


 Σ'ευχαριστω για τη φωτο Γιωργαρε,να εισαι καλα...



> ο επιβατης ευχαριστει.Ο γκαζιαρης ποιος ειναι?


 Εγω ειμαι αυτος επιβατη.. :Razz:

----------


## Eng

> Σ'ευχαριστω για τη φωτο Γιωργαρε,να εισαι καλα...
> 
>  Εγω ειμαι αυτος επιβατη..


Ή οπως θα λεγαμε...Ναυτης σε γκαζιαρικο Φονια!!!
Γεια σου φιλαρακι μου....!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Ενα triquel κινησεων μεσα σε 10αρι πηγαινοντας καναδα στον Β.Ατλαντικο.
Αφιερωμενοι σ'αυτους που τα εζησαν και τα λησμονισαν αλλά και σ'αυτους που τα περναν ακόμα!!
Αλλά και σε μια ειδικη κατηγορια, σ'αυτούς που είχαν μπαρκαρει πριν εναμιση χρονο και ζουν για να μπαρκαρουν το καλοκαιρι...!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ενα triquel κινησεων μεσα σε 10αρι πηγαινοντας καναδα στον Β.Ατλαντικο.
> Αφιερωμενοι σ'αυτους που τα εζησαν και τα λησμονισαν αλλά και σ'αυτους που τα περναν ακόμα!!


*Γιώργο εντυπωσιακότατες φωτογραφίες!Μακάρι να μην βρει τέτοιο καιρό ο πατέρας μου που πηγαίνει στον Καναδά, αν και το Venice είναι 245μ μήκος και 42μ πλάτος και 13,5μ βύθισμα γεμάτα με πετρέλαιο...  *

----------


## Eng

> *Γιώργο εντυπωσιακότατες φωτογραφίες!Μακάρι να μην βρει τέτοιο καιρό ο πατέρας μου που πηγαίνει στον Καναδά, αν και το Venice είναι 245μ μήκος και 42μ πλάτος και 13,5μ βύθισμα γεμάτα με πετρέλαιο...  *


Γιαννάκη ξερεις πως για τον πατερα σου ευχομαι πάντα τα καλυτερα και να εχει οσο το δυνατον καλές θαλασσες. Αλλά αν δεν απατόμαι πριν ηταν στο Χιουστον ετσι?? Τοτε δεν πιστευω πως θα βρει τετοια θαλασσα γιατι θα ανεβαίνει κοντα στις ακτες της Αμερικης. Η φωτο ηταν από Β.Ευρωπη προς Καναδα και το περασμα αυτο ειναι..οτι βλεπεις..!!
Οσο για το καραβι της φωτο ηταν 218 * 32,25 * 12 φορτηγο (παλι της Cardiff  :Wink: )

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Γιαννάκη ξερεις πως για τον πατερα σου ευχομαι πάντα τα καλυτερα και να εχει οσο το δυνατον καλές θαλασσες. Αλλά αν δεν απατόμαι πριν ηταν στο Χιουστον ετσι?? Τοτε δεν πιστευω πως θα βρει τετοια θαλασσα γιατι θα ανεβαίνει κοντα στις ακτες της Αμερικης. Η φωτο ηταν από Β.Ευρωπη προς Καναδα και το περασμα αυτο ειναι..οτι βλεπεις..!!
> Οσο για το καραβι της φωτο ηταν 218 * 32,25 * 12 φορτηγο (παλι της Cardiff )


*Ο πατέρας μου Γιώργο μετά το Χιούστον πήγε Τέξας και μετά Βενεζουέλα και τώρα ανηφορίζει προς τον Καναδά!!Το 2007 λίγο πριν μπαρκάρεις εσύ που πήγε έκανε περίπου αυτό το ταξίδι(Νέα Υόρκη-Ρότερνταμ)με το πολυαγαπημένο μας Ιπανέμα τα ίδια είχε τραβήξει! *

----------


## Eng

Πάμε μια βολτα σε μια γυαρδα της Ν.Κινας - τη Guangzhou και πάρτε μια αποψη..
Εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενες στους δυο φιλους μου που ειναι κατω στη Κινα - αλλά στη Βορια πλευρα της  :Wink:  - Μαστροβασιλη και τον..Παλιάνθρωπο :Very Happy: !!
Καλά κουραγια παιδια και ευχομαι να σας συναντησω συντομα!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

φιλε eng to Tonga ειναι ετσιi?το πιο παλιο ηταν και πουληθηκε πριν απο λιγο καιρο.

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Ενα triquel κινησεων μεσα σε 10αρι πηγαινοντας καναδα στον Β.Ατλαντικο.
> Αφιερωμενοι σ'αυτους που τα εζησαν και τα λησμονισαν αλλά και σ'αυτους που τα περναν ακόμα!!
> Αλλά και σε μια ειδικη κατηγορια, σ'αυτούς που είχαν μπαρκαρει πριν εναμιση χρονο και ζουν για να μπαρκαρουν το καλοκαιρι...!



για ακόμα μία φορά φίλτατε γιώργο μας εξέπληξες. ζούμε για τέτοιες στιγμές.
Να'σαι καλά.

----------


## mastrovasilis

ακομα ένα βαπόρι της carddif. για τον φίλο bulkerman
IMG_0416.jpg

οταν συναντας βαπόρι στα ξένα με ελληνικη τσιμινιερα τα συναισθηματα ειναι αναμιχτα. Αφιερωμενες σε όλους. Βαπορι του Μαρμαρά.
IMG_0425.jpg

IMG_0422.jpg

----------


## Eng

> φιλε eng to Tonga ειναι ετσιi?το πιο παλιο ηταν και πουληθηκε πριν απο λιγο καιρο.


Ακριβως το TONGA ειναι και εχει πλεον πουληθει. Βαπορι δασκαλος για μενα.. Ηταν το πρωτο φορτηγα που εκανα επισκευη!!

Βασιλη ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια. Ευχομαι το καλυτερο για σενα και καλη συνεχεια στην..γειτονια εκει!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

Μαστροβασιλη ευχαριστω πολυ! εχω ενα κολλημα με τα φορτηγα και ειδικα με τα Ρanamax  :Very Happy: !! La jolla λοιπον στη φωτογραφια αλλα και αυτο πουληθηκε.

----------


## Nikos_V

Μια φωτο για τον Μαστροπαναγο που εχει σημερα γενεθλια.Να τα ΧΙΛΙΑΣΕΙΣ!!!!!!



DSC03828_resize.JPG

----------


## Eng

Πάνο, ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!! Καλές θαλασσες φιλαρακι μου!! Σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα, συντομα να..συναντησεις ξανα αυτο που εικονίζετε στις φωτο..
Να εισαι παντα καλα!!! 

Υ.Γ: Συνεχιζεται το αφιερωμα στο αλλο θεμα...ξερεις εσυ!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μια φωτο για τον Μαστροπαναγο που εχει σημερα γενεθλια.Να τα ΧΙΛΙΑΣΕΙΣ!!!!!!
> 
> Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο,να εισαι παντα καλα...
> 
> DSC03828_resize.JPG





> Πάνο, ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!! Καλές θαλασσες φιλαρακι μου!! Σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα, συντομα να..συναντησεις ξανα αυτο που εικονίζετε στις φωτο..
> Να εισαι παντα καλα!!! 
> 
> Υ.Γ: Συνεχιζεται το αφιερωμα στο αλλο θεμα...ξερεις εσυ!!


Μην τα κανεις αυτα βραδιατικα,σ'ευχαριστω Γιωργαρε....

----------


## Green Chaos

Αυριο μπαρκαρω σ' αυτο  :Smile:

----------


## Natsios

> Αυριο μπαρκαρω σ' αυτο


Καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες

----------


## Leo

Καλά σου ταξίδια φίλε... με το καλό να σε δούμε εδώ  :Smile:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αυριο μπαρκαρω σ' αυτο


Καλα ταξιδια να εχεις και ο Αι Νικολας παντα στη πλωρη σας...

----------


## Green Chaos

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια


Να σου ευχηθω και γω με τη σειρα μα καλες και ειρηνικες θαλασσες και κατι αλλο να εχεις....Endurance φιλε μου για να ξεπερνας το εκαστοτε εμποδιο που σου παρουσιαζεται!!

----------


## helatros68

Το bulk carrier Ποντοκρατης κατα την διαρκεια επισκευων στην Κυνοσουρα στις 4.4.2009

----------


## jumpman

Μήπως έχει  κάποιος φωτογραφία ενός φορτηγού με το όνομα Ελίκη και είχε έρθει στον ΝΜΔ πριν 10 περίπου χρόνια. Είχε δεξαμενιστεί και στο Πέραμα. Όποιος έχει κάτι ας μου στείλει ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα για να μου τη δώσει. Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Eng

> Το bulk carrier Ποντοκρατης κατα την διαρκεια επισκευων στην Κυνοσουρα στις 4.4.2009


Ενδιαφερουσα φωτο. Ας πουμε λοιπον κανα δυο πραγματακιαα. Το βαπορι στη συγκεκριμενη φωτο παρουσιαζεται τριμαρισμενο πλωρα (τριμαρισμα σημαινει τη κατασταση του διαμηκους βυθισματος του πλοιου. Αν το πλοιο έχει μεγαλυτερο βυθισμα πλωρα τοτε λεμε οτι ειναι τριμαρισμενο πλωρα ή εμπλωρα. Αν το βυθισμα ειναι μεγαλυτερο πρυμα τοτε το τριμαρισμα ειναι εμπρυμνο). Αρα δηλαδη για να εχει το βαπορι τετοιο τριμαρισμα (ή διαγωγη ελληνιστί) σημαινει πως το βαπορι εχει βαλει ερμα στη πλωρια δεξαμενη ζυγοσταθμισης ή F.P.T καθως επίσης και στα δυπίθμενα 1 + 2 ή D.B.T αριστερα δεξια και σίγουρα την ανω πλευρικη δεξαμενη ερματισμου ή T.S.T αριστερα δεξια. 
Τωρα οι λογοι που γινεται μιαμια τετοια διεργασια ειναι για εκτακτες αναγκες επισκευης / επιθεωρησης στο πρυμναιο τμημα του πλοιου που περιλαμβανει προπελα και πηδάλιο. Στην προκειμενη περιπτωση όμως αν κρινω απο τη φωτο και τη βαρκα που ειναι εκει πιθανότατα να επιθεωρούν τις αναρρωφησεις του πλοιου ή sea chest γιατι η βαρκα εχει μια απόσταση από ελικα - πηδαλιο.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Παιδιά φεύγω το Σάββατο για το πρώτο μου ταξίδι!
> Το πλοίο θα είναι Vlcc  & θα το πάρω απο την Ιαπωνία.
> Θα επιστρέψω τον Σεπτέμβριο οπότε θα τα πούμε τότε!!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοξενία και για τα πράγματα που έμαθα απο εσάς!
> 
> Επίσης ευχαριστώ τον mastropanago που έδινε απαντήσεις σε όλες μου απορίες και με βοήθησε αρκετά! 
> 
> Τα λέμε φίλοι μου


Ας βαλω 2 φωτο απο το βαπορι που μπαρκαρε ο φιλος Rogger Rabbit...Καλες θαλασσες να εχεις Νικητα...
IMGP9356 (Custom).JPG
IMGP9394 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Natsios

> Το βαπορι στη συγκεκριμενη φωτο παρουσιαζεται τριμαρισμενο πλωρα .


'Η μπρουμουτισμένο όπως θα λέγανε οι καπεταναίοι...

----------


## Eng

> 'Η μπρουμουτισμένο όπως θα λέγανε οι καπεταναίοι...


Αψογος!!  :Wink:

----------


## Natsios

> Αψογος!!


Αψογη ήταν η ακριβής περιγαφή σου φίλε Eng

----------


## dimitris86

καλησπερα σε ολους.σε αυτο θα παω την κυριακη.....320.000tns της minerva marine

----------


## hayabusa

καλές θάλασσες φίλε Δημήτρη  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> καλησπερα σε ολους.σε αυτο θα παω την κυριακη.....320.000tns της minerva marine


Πολυ ωραιο το μωρο.. :Wink: 
Να το προσεχεις και σου ευχομαι καλες θαλασσες και καλλα ταξιδια!!

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

> M/V Go Trader
> Loa 185
> Lbp 177
> Breath 30.40
> Depth 16.50
> Tonnage 45693 deadweight
> Flag Malta
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29399
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29401


 
ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ

ΠΡΩΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΛΛΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΥΜΑ - ΠΛΩΡΑ

----------


## Natsios

> καλησπερα σε ολους.σε αυτο θα παω την κυριακη.....320.000tns της minerva marine


Καλά ταξίδια και με το καλό να επιστρέψεις. Να μεταφέρεις τις ευχές του Nautilia.gr για καλό Πάσχα σε όλο το πλήρωμα.

----------


## dimitris86

> Καλά ταξίδια και με το καλό να επιστρέψεις. Να μεταφέρεις τις ευχές του Nautilia.gr για καλό Πάσχα σε όλο το πλήρωμα.


σας ευχαριστω θερμα ολους.θα
α τα πουμε οταν επιστρεψω με πολλες φωτο απο γκαζαδικα κ φυσικα απο το μωρο μου...καλα να περνατε σε οτι κ αν κανετε :Razz: .καλα ταξιδια σε ολους τουσ ναυτικους.

----------


## KOKAKIS

kales thalasses kai o Agios Nikolaos panta mazi sas....kalh ypomonh mias kai den tha pianeis limania!!!

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και Χρόνια Πολλά !

Μαντέψτε τι μπορεί να βρει κανείς στον Πάναμα !


Ε . Μ . Ψ .
Panama.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

αντε, να βρεθει και ενας Παναθηναικος να γινει πρωτάθλημα και στη θάλασσα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

και ένα μικρό καραβάκι(όνομα δεν ξέρω)στο λιμάνι της ηγουμενίτσας πρωί πρωί !! :Very Happy: 
αφιερωμένη στους φίλους της ενότητας και όχι μόνο !!
P3220861.jpg

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

> και ένα μικρό καραβάκι(όνομα δεν ξέρω)στο λιμάνι της ηγουμενίτσας πρωί πρωί !!
> αφιερωμένη στους φίλους της ενότητας και όχι μόνο !!
> P3220861.jpg



φανταστικη φωτογραφια! cement carrier!

----------


## helatros68

Το Marpessa E στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 26.4.2009 για τον Leo που γνωριζω οτι του αρεσουν ιδιαιτερα τετοια καραβια.

----------


## Leo

Παύλο σ ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Το είδα και το φωτογράφισα κι εγώ το απόγευμα του Πάσχα όταν με επέστρεφα από τα Μέθανα, με το Απόλλων Ελλάς. Είναι στολίδι στην ράδα.. :Very Happy: . ¶σε που πριν λίγες μέρες, μετά από μια φρεσκαδούρα, το άκουσαν τα ραδιοκύματα μου να ζητά από το traffic αλλαγή θέσης γιατί το ξέσυρε ο καιρός  :Wink: .

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Marpessa E στο Νεωριο Συρου.


DSC02302_resize.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Deep Blue στο Αιάντειο Σαλαμίνας*
P4290876.jpg
*Jag Aabha στους Αγίους Θεοδώρους-Μotor oil
*P4290863.jpg

----------


## Giorgos_D

Λεπίδι η πλώρη του Marpessa E....Κουκλα ειναι η κυρία, μολις εχει βγει απο τη δεξαμενή, αν και τις ρυτιδες της πλώρης δεν μπορει να της αφαιρέσει το καλο "make-up"  :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Συμφωνω με τον φιλο μου, υπεροχες ναυτικες γραμμες. Οσο για το cement carrier να υποθεσω καποιο απο τα τα Evia Cement??
Ομως ας συνεχισω με ενα μικρο - και εγω - αφιερωμα στο θεματακι...
Παμε λοιπον..

----------


## Eng

Απο το Ναυπηγειο στο Illychefsky κοντα στην Odessa..
Θελω να τις αφιερωσω στους αγαπημενους φιλους Mastrokosta και Mastropanago.

SANY0075.JPG

SANY0052.JPG

SANY0179.JPG

SANY0139.JPG

SANY0182.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το βαπόρι στις τέσσερις ( :Wink:  πρώτες φωτογραφίες έχει και "γεννέθλια" αυριο αφού 10-5 του 1986 καθελκύστηκε. Είναι το με σημάια νησιών Μάρσαλ μπάλκ κάριερ Spirit of Brazil, έχει αριθμό  IMO 8515740, διακριτικό κλήσης V7OG5, GT 36.591, NT 22.908, 70.563 DWT, μήκος ολικό 225,0 m, πλάτος 32,26 m, βύθισμα 18,3 m πηγή http://www.classnk.or.jp/hp/register...sp?cno=8515740 . 

Το τελευταίο είναι το με σημαία Μάλτας τζένεραλ κάργκο Daniela, με αριθμό IMO 9014640, διακριτικό κλήσης 9HMO8, GT 6.036, 8.890 DWT, μήκος ολικό 130,86 m, πλάτος 17,70 m πηγή http://www.rs-head.spb.ru/c/getves.php?imo=9014640

----------


## Eng

Παναγιωτη, οπως παντα αρκετα εμπεριστατομενος.
Ας δουμε ομως κατι πιο διαφορετικο. Τον Πινακα Διαχειρισης Ερματισμου.

DSC03742.JPG

DSC03743.JPG

Το ολο συστημα διαχειριζεται απο τον Chief Officer και μεσω ενος ηλεκτρο-υδραυλικο συστηματος μεταφερει εντολη στο εκαθεστο valve που πρεπει να ανοιξει ή να κλεισει για να μπαλασταριστει το καθε ταγκι. Στον Πινακα υπαρχουν πληροφοριες για την λειτουργεια ολων των αντιλιων του βαποριου, πληροφοριες για τα βυθισματα του βαποριου και τη κλιση του. 
Η λειτουργία των αντλιων γινεται βεβαια πάντα σε συνεργεια με το ECR του Μηχανοστασιου και στην ουσια η..επικοινωνια του Πινακα με το ECR γα το ανοιγοκλεισμα την καθε αντλιας γινεται με τη μορφη repeater (ή τηλεγραφου κατα κάποιο τροπο).

----------


## mastrokostas

> Απο το Ναυπηγειο στο Illychefsky κοντα στην Odessa..
> Θελω να τις αφιερωσω στους αγαπημενους φιλους Mastrokosta και Mastropanago.
> 
> SANY0075.JPG
> 
> SANY0052.JPG
> 
> SANY0179.JPG
> 
> ...


Αρσενικές φωτογραφίες !Να σαι καλά Γιώργαρε όπου και να σαι !

----------


## Eng

Puerto Barrios Κωστη, στη Γουατεμαλα.. Τι λες εισαι να κανονισω κανα εισητηριο??

----------


## mastrokostas

> Puerto Barrios Κωστη, στη Γουατεμαλα.. Τι λες εισαι να κανονισω κανα εισητηριο??


Μην με ξεσηκώνεις διότι αυτόν τον καιρό δεν είμαι και στα πολύ καλά μου με την στεριά !

----------


## Eng

> Μην με ξεσηκώνεις διότι αυτόν τον καιρό δεν είμαι και στα πολύ καλά μου με την στεριά !


_"Μια νυχτα μεθυσμενη περνει αναποδες
ημερολογια καιει και πτυχια
το χαραμα μπαρκαρει σε πειρατικο
για τη ζωης του τη σκηνοθεσια.."

_Αφιερωμενο για σενα φιλε μου.

Υ.Γ
Ας υπαρχει αυτη η απελευθερωση μεσα στο μυαλο μας καθε φορα που νιωθουμε under press..

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Απο το Ναυπηγειο στο Illychefsky κοντα στην Odessa..
> Θελω να τις αφιερωσω στους αγαπημενους φιλους Mastrokosta και Mastropanago.
> 
> SANY0075.JPG
> 
> SANY0052.JPG
> 
> SANY0179.JPG
> 
> ...



Γεια σου ρε Γιώργαρε με τις ομορφιές σου. δυναμικό come back. Να'σαι καλά.

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλημερα σε ολους τους ταξιδευτες ανα τον κοσμο!!!!Για ολους εσας :Wink: 

P4240056_resize.JPGΜαστροβασιλη Eng Μαστροπαναγο και σε ολους..........

----------


## mastrovasilis

ευχαριστώ φίλε Νίκο αφιερώνω και εγώ με την σειρά μου στον giorgo d - eng και σε σένα.
Berge Stahl στν βόρεια Κίνα για το καθιερωμένο μπανάκι του.

IMG_0449.jpg

BREADTH EXTREME	
63,51 m
BREADTH MOULDED	
63,50 m
DEPTH	
30,20 m
DRAUGHT	
23,04 m
FREEBOARD	
7.160,0 mm
LENGTH B/W PERPENDICULARS	
328,00 m
LENGTH OVERALL	
342,08 m
LENGTH REGISTERED	
343,00 m 
NET TONNAGE	
61.796 tons

πηγή. vesseltracker

----------


## mastropanagos

> Απο το Ναυπηγειο στο Illychefsky κοντα στην Odessa..
> Θελω να τις αφιερωσω στους αγαπημενους φιλους Mastrokosta και Mastropanago.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38338
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38339
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38340
> 
> ...


Ειδικα η τελευταια φωτο με τη πλωρη ειναι πολυ ωραια Γιωργο..Να εισαι καλα οπου και αν εισαι...



> Καλημερα σε ολους τους ταξιδευτες ανα τον κοσμο!!!!Για ολους εσας
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38579Μαστροβασιλη Eng Μαστροπαναγο και σε ολους..........


Σ'ευχαριστω Νικο για την αφιερωση,η φωτο σου ειναι ως συνηθως τελεια...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το έχουμε δει παλίοτερα εδώ Βασίλη... Νομίζω ότι είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό Capesize ίσως και VLOC μαι και είναι 364.767 DWT!  Κα9ι μερικά ακόμα στοιχεία έχει σημαία Νορβηγίας (Stavanger), αριθμό IMO 842080, διακριτικό κλήσης LATO2. Το κινεί μαι MAN B&W 7L90MCE 18.300 kw (24.500 bhp) που του δίνει υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 13,5 κόμβων.
Πηγή https://exchange.dnv.com/exchange/ma...vesselid=14702



> ευχαριστώ φίλε Νίκο αφιερώνω και εγώ με την σειρά μου στον giorgo d - eng και σε σένα.
> Berge Stahl στν βόρεια Κίνα για το καθιερωμένο μπανάκι του.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38596
> 
> BREADTH EXTREME    
> 63,51 m
> BREADTH MOULDED    
> 63,50 m
> ...

----------


## Νικόλας

στην ιταλία μην με ρωτήσετε όνομα και τέτοια δεν ξέρω :mrgreen:
σας την αφιερώνω στον TRAKMAN,ENG,MASTROPANAGO,NISSOS MYKONOS και σε όσους βάζουν απίστευτες φώτο στο θέμα και όχι μόνο
P4010444.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> στην ιταλία μην με ρωτήσετε όνομα και τέτοια δεν ξέρω :mrgreen:
> σας την αφιερώνω στον TRAKMAN,ENG,MASTROPANAGO,NISSOS MYKONOS και σε όσους βάζουν απίστευτες φώτο στο θέμα και όχι μόνο
> P4010444.jpg


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα!!! Ειναι υπέροχη!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> στην ιταλία μην με ρωτήσετε όνομα και τέτοια δεν ξέρω :mrgreen:
> σας την αφιερώνω στον TRAKMAN,ENG,MASTROPANAGO,NISSOS MYKONOS και σε όσους βάζουν απίστευτες φώτο στο θέμα και όχι μόνο
> P4010444.jpg


Πρέπει να είναι το με σημαία Πάναμα Bulk Trader πρώην Astra Sea γενικού φορτίου 9475 GT, με αριθμό IMO 7720087 διακιτικό κλήσης H3EK, περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ http://www.cdlive.lr.org/vesselstatus.asp?LRNO=7720087

----------


## passage

Δύο μέρες, από την Παρασκεύη βρισκόταν φουνταρισμένο ανάμεσα Ζακύνθου και Κεφαλονιάς το γκαζάδικο της ARCADIA Aegean Blue. To πλοίο μάλλον είχε κάποια βλάβη.

----------


## Leo

> Δύο μέρες, από την Παρασκεύη βρισκόταν φουνταρισμένο ανάμεσα Ζακύνθου και Κεφαλονιάς το γκαζάδικο της ARCADIA Aegean Blue. To πλοίο μάλλον είχε κάποια βλάβη.


ή δεν είχε ναύλο (το πιθανότερο).

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> στην ιταλία μην με ρωτήσετε όνομα και τέτοια δεν ξέρω :mrgreen:
> σας την αφιερώνω στον TRAKMAN,ENG,MASTROPANAGO,NISSOS MYKONOS και σε όσους βάζουν απίστευτες φώτο στο θέμα και όχι μόνο
> P4010444.jpg


*Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία Νικόλα!!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!*

----------


## mastrokostas

> _"Μια νυχτα μεθυσμενη περνει αναποδες_
> _ημερολογια καιει και πτυχια_
> _το χαραμα μπαρκαρει σε πειρατικο_
> _για τη ζωης του τη σκηνοθεσια.."_
> 
> Αφιερωμενο για σενα φιλε μου.
> 
> Υ.Γ
> Ας υπαρχει αυτη η απελευθερωση μεσα στο μυαλο μας καθε φορα που νιωθουμε under press..


 Με εσκισες φιλε !

----------


## Eng

Ομως για να ανεβουμε φιλεμου, τι λες, το παρα κατω VLCC δεν ειναι οτι πρεπει για να μπαρκαρει ο φιλος μας ο Μαστροπαναγος...???

SANY0054.JPG

Μου αρεσει απιστευτα να τον πειραζω!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται... :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

Το bulker Elene φουνταρισμένο στην ράδα της Χίου, Μάρτιος 2009

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38895

----------


## gtogias

Σκυροπούλα (της Eletson) στον Πειραιά, Μάιος 2007

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38897

----------


## gtogias

Ντιπ Μπλου της Marmaras στο Κάβο Ντόρο, Οκτώβριος 2005:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38905

----------


## gtogias

Το bulk carrier Jimilta II στην Χίο, Ιούνιος 2006:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38906

----------


## Νικόλας

ας βάλω και άλλο ένα από το Μπάρι  :Very Happy: 
P4020491.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ομως για να ανεβουμε φιλεμου, τι λες, το παρα κατω VLCC δεν ειναι οτι πρεπει για να μπαρκαρει ο φιλος μας ο Μαστροπαναγος...???
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38784
> 
> Μου αρεσει απιστευτα να τον πειραζω!!


Ναι ναι με αυτο θα μπαρκαρει ο Μαστροπαναγος,μονο που αυτο θα ειναι το μεταφορικο μεσο μεχρι το VLCC... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Ένα *Bulk Carrier* που μου έστειλε προχθές ό *Απόστολος* (δική του η φωτογραφία), απο το Αλγέρι, και θέλω να την μοιραστώ μαζί σας.

----------


## MASTROCHRISTOS

ωραιο η φωτογραφια σου!!!!

----------


## Eng

Να αφιερωσω και σε ολους τους Καραβοπληγεντες δυο φωτο απο μια αναχωρηση απο το Dubai. 
Φωτο 1 - Το ενα απο τα δυπ ρυμουλκα πιανει πρυμα

DSC02087.JPG

Φωτο 2 - Μια φωτο απο το E/R Skylight με ολο το μηχανοστασιο σε πληρη λειτουργια.

DSC02089.JPG

----------


## Eng

Μια υπεροχη κουκλιτσα - ετων 17 - στο Puerto Barrios της Γουατεμαλας φορτωνωντας μπανανες.

Φωτογραφία0154.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μια υπεροχη κουκλιτσα - ετων 17 - στο Puerto Barrios της Γουατεμαλας φορτωνωντας μπανανες.
> 
> Φωτογραφία0154.jpg


Και τι μπανανες ε,chiquita.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Και τι μπανανες ε,chiquita....


Που εισαι χαμενος εσυ?? Και λεω παει αυτος, θα μπαρκαρε σε κανενα πειρατικο μια νυχτα με φεγγαρι και δεν ειπε ουτε γεια???? :wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Που εισαι χαμενος εσυ?? Και λεω παει αυτος, θα μπαρκαρε σε κανενα πειρατικο μια νυχτα με φεγγαρι και δεν ειπε ουτε γεια???? :wink:


Εχω μπαρκαρει σε ενα πειρατικο που λεγεται ΑΕΝ.... :Razz:

----------


## Eng

Και μια αφιερωση σε οσα απο τα παιδια βρισκονται σε διαγωνισμους στην ΑΕΝ Ασπροπυργου για Εμποροπλοιαρχων...

Να ξερετε τι σαν περιμενει μολις τελειωσετε με το καλο... :Wink: 

DSC02482.JPG

DSC02484.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

[quote=Eng;207857]Και μια αφιερωση σε οσα απο τα παιδια βρισκονται σε διαγωνισμους στην ΑΕΝ Ασπροπυργου για Εμποροπλοιαρχων...

Να ξερετε τι σας περιμενει μολις τελειωσετε με το καλο... :Wink: 



Αγαπητε φιλε Eng πολυ ομορφες οι φωτο σου,απο την καθημερονοτητα σε ενα βαπορι...Αυτα ομως ειναι τα ευκολα,βαλε καμμια φωτο απο την Κινα με τα ψαραδικακια!Εκει ειναι τα ομορφα!
''''Τωρα εχεις ησυχια,παω για κατω...αμα χρειαστεις κατι παρε τηλεφωνο! :Very Happy: '''

----------


## Eng

[quote=ChiefMate;207926]


> Αγαπητε φιλε Eng πολυ ομορφες οι φωτο σου,απο την καθημερονοτητα σε ενα βαπορι...Αυτα ομως ειναι τα ευκολα,βαλε καμμια φωτο απο την Κινα με τα ψαραδικακια!Εκει ειναι τα ομορφα!
> ''''Τωρα εχεις ησυχια,παω για κατω...αμα χρειαστεις κατι παρε τηλεφωνο!'''


Να πουμε δηλ. κατι απο Malacca Straight στη Συγκαμπουρη, νυχτα χωρις φεγγαρι με ενα Cape 220.000 ton DWT..??
Chief εισαι ακριβως στο νοημα!! 
Να εισαι καλα!

----------


## mastropanagos

[quote=Eng;207946]


> Να πουμε δηλ. κατι απο Malacca Straight στη Συγκαμπουρη, νυχτα χωρις φεγγαρι με ενα Cape 220.000 ton DWT..??
> Chief εισαι ακριβως στο νοημα!! 
> Να εισαι καλα!


Νυχτα χωρις φεγγαρι και μπροστα σου μια μικρη πολη απο ψαραδικα,τα βυθισματα μικρα και να κανεις σλαλομ αναμεσα στους ψαραδες... :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

[quote=Eng;207946]


> Να πουμε δηλ. κατι απο Malacca Straight στη Συγκαμπουρη, νυχτα χωρις φεγγαρι με ενα Cape 220.000 ton DWT..??
> Chief εισαι ακριβως στο νοημα!! 
> Να εισαι καλα!


 
Ωραια πραματα ειναι...
Τουλαχιστον εχει ενδιαφερον κ περναει κ η βαρδια.
Ειναι επικυνδινοι βεβαια εκει που κανει καθενας εκει περα τα δικα του.
Απο το στενο μεχρι το Maclesfiled Bank κ μετα απο την Taiwan eως το Βohai ειναι τα ζορια...
Υπομονη κ καλα ταξιδια σε οσους ειναι εκει!

----------


## andrew-seadoo



----------


## Eng

Κατι που σιγουρα δεν εχετε την ευκαιρια να το δειτε απο κοντα και ελπιζω ποτε να μην τυχει να ειστε υπερβολικά κοντα...
Γιατι????
Ερματισμος Topside Tank σε εξελιξη.. (ίσα που προλαβα να βγω..)

ABCD0002.JPG

DSC03745.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

> Κατι που σιγουρα δεν εχετε την ευκαιρια να το δειτε απο κοντα και ελπιζω ποτε να μην τυχει να ειστε υπερβολικά κοντα...
> Γιατι????
> Ερματισμος Topside Tank σε εξελιξη.. (ίσα που προλαβα να βγω..)
> 
> ABCD0002.JPG
> 
> DSC03745.JPG


Φιλε μου Eng καλημερα!!!! 
Εισαι σιγουρος πως προκειται για ερματισμο?
Εγω βλεπω τα νερα να κατεβαινουν απο πανω προς τα κατω κ νομιζω πως προκειται για αφερματισμο ετσι οπως φαινεται....
Αλλα η σκαλα ειναι στεγνη....
Για εξηγησε μας τι παιζει εδω...

----------


## Eng

> Φιλε μου Eng καλημερα!!!! 
> Εισαι σιγουρος πως προκειται για ερματισμο?
> Εγω βλεπω τα νερα να κατεβαινουν απο πανω προς τα κατω κ νομιζω πως προκειται για αφερματισμο ετσι οπως φαινεται....
> Αλλα η σκαλα ειναι στεγνη....
> Για εξηγησε μας τι παιζει εδω...


Να σου πω Chief, απλα στο συγκεκριμενο Bulker οι σωληνες του ballast περναν απο το deck και γεμιζουν το TST απο πάνω. Η εισοδος λοιπον βρισκεται μεσα στο TST και στους 30 ποντους απο το H.Coaming plate του TST.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Να σου πω Chief, απλα στο συγκεκριμενο Bulker οι σωληνες του ballast περναν απο το deck και γεμιζουν το TST απο πάνω. Η εισοδος λοιπον βρισκεται μεσα στο TST και στους 30 ποντους απο το H.Coaming plate του TST.


 
Καταλαβα απολυτως...
Να υποθεσω πως προκειται για παλαιοτερης τεχνολογιας βαπορι ε?
Στο ξεσαβουρωμα τα TST δηλαδη εχουν Overboard κ εφευγαν κατευθειαν απο μεσα να υποθεσω ε?

----------


## Eng

> Καταλαβα απολυτως...
> Να υποθεσω πως προκειται για παλαιοτερης τεχνολογιας βαπορι ε?
> Στο ξεσαβουρωμα τα TST δηλαδη εχουν Overboard κ εφευγαν κατευθειαν απο μεσα να υποθεσω ε?


Ακριβως ετσι ειναι Chief. Υπάρχει Overboard valve στο side shell στο κατω μέρος ή λεκανη που λεμε του TST. Το βαπορι ειναι 25ετιας Γιαπωνεζα. Στο link θα δεις καποιες φωτο του βαποριου καθως και το ballast contro panel και σιγουρα θα τα εχεις "πιασει" ολα!!

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=254&page=116

Πάντως TST και DBT μπαλασταρωνταν ξεχωριστα!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Ακριβως ετσι ειναι Chief. Υπάρχει Overboard valve στο side shell στο κατω μέρος ή λεκανη που λεμε του TST. Το βαπορι ειναι 25ετιας Γιαπωνεζα. Στο link θα δεις καποιες φωτο του βαποριου καθως και το ballast contro panel και σιγουρα θα τα εχεις "πιασει" ολα!!
> 
> 
> 
> Πάντως TST και DBT μπαλασταρωνταν ξεχωριστα!


 
Ναι σωστα!
Τις ειχα δει αυτες τις φωτο...
Καλα ειναι, απο οτι παρατηρω εχεις κ την μια General Service πανω στην Ballast οποτε κανεις stripping απο εκει..
Βολικο ειναι!
Τι tonnage ειναι το βαπορι?

Επισης πως χωρουσατε σε αυτο το κομοδεσιο??????

----------


## Eng

> Ναι σωστα!
> Τις ειχα δει αυτες τις φωτο...
> Καλα ειναι, απο οτι παρατηρω εχεις κ την μια General Service πανω στην Ballast οποτε κανεις stripping απο εκει..
> Βολικο ειναι!
> Τι tonnage ειναι το βαπορι?
> 
> Επισης πως χωρουσατε σε αυτο το κομοδεσιο??????


Panamax ειναι. Το καλο ηταν οτι μπορουσες να δουλεψεις οπως ειδες και τις 3 αντλιες για ερματισμο. Ξερεις ποιο ηταν το προβλημα μας για το stripping? Μια λεξη Αμαζονιος... Καταλαβαινεις τι γινονταν απο λασπη στα DBT.
Οσο για το κομοδεσιο..λες και ηταν container. Τι να σου πω... Απλα της υπομονης!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Panamax ειναι. Το καλο ηταν οτι μπορουσες να δουλεψεις οπως ειδες και τις 3 αντλιες για ερματισμο. Ξερεις ποιο ηταν το προβλημα μας για το stripping? Μια λεξη Αμαζονιος... Καταλαβαινεις τι γινονταν απο λασπη στα DBT.
> Οσο για το κομοδεσιο..λες και ηταν container. Τι να σου πω... Απλα της υπομονης!


Φανταζομαι!
Καλα ειναι τα panamax, αν κ εχω κανει μια φορα σαν ανθυποπλοιαρχος για 2 μηνες για επειγουσα σκαντζα,πιο βαρια απο τα Cape,αλλα εγω ειμαι φανατικος των Cape γιατι σε αυτα ξεκινησα..

Καλα ειναι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Με μια μέρα καθυστέρση αφιερώνω στον καλό φίλο helatros68 για τα γεννέθλια του...

atsea_nej.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

πάρα πολύ καλή captain  :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC02324.JPG
το καλυψω 14 αν διακρινω καλα, καπου κοντα στο μπαρι διασχιζοντας την αδριατικη με κατευθυνση προς νοτο.

----------


## mike_rodos

Το ΕΒΙΑΣΕΜΕΝΤ Ι στο λιμάνι της Κώ, φωτογραφία πάνω από το blue star 1

010409 081.jpg


και το EVIA ISLAND ανοιχτά του λιμανιού της Κώ


010409 218.jpg

----------


## Leo

Να και το πρώτο μου καράβι.... ΟΡΕΣΤΙΑ, της Ανδριακής. 18 Μήνες μπάρκο μονοκόματο! Κάποια στιγμή θα μιλήσουμε  :Wink: . Σ αυτήν την φωτιογραφία είμαι μέσα. Βαρύ βαπόρι αλλά σχολείο... Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους πρωτόμπαρκους  :Very Happy: 

ORESTIA12.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

εισαι μέσα και έβγαλες τέτοια φωτό captain; δεν τολμώ να φνταστώ τι θα μας έδειχνες αν ήσουν κάπου έξω  :Very Happy:  :lol:

----------


## Leo

Δοκιμάκι τότε .... :wink:

----------


## Eng

> Να και το πρώτο μου καράβι.... ΟΡΕΣΤΙΑ, της Ανδριακής. 18 Μήνες μπάρκο μονοκόματο! Κάποια στιγμή θα μιλήσουμε . Σ αυτήν την φωτιογραφία είμαι μέσα. Βαρύ βαπόρι αλλά σχολείο... Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους πρωτόμπαρκους 
> 
> ORESTIA12.jpg


Καπτεν, Τζενεραλαδικο αλλα και ξυλαδικο ή κανω λαθος? 
Πάντως απο τις καλυτερες αφιερωσεις στους πρωτομπαρκους γιατι πραγματικα εχουν ενα παραδειγμα για το πως ειναι η εξελιξη ενος Ναυτικου αλλά και Ανθρωπου, πραγμα σπανιο στο σημερινο κοσμο..

----------


## Eng

"_..απ' το ποδοσταμο πηδανε ως τη γαλεττα"_
Αφιερωμενο στον Καπετανιο μας!

DSC03099.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ για την αφίερωση Eng.. το προηγούμενο bulk carrier καθαρό αλλά και ξυλάδικο για logs (κορμούς). Το επόμενο ένα άτυχο πλοίο και ένα άδοξο μπάρκο αφού κλειστήκαμε στη Μπάσρα (Βασόρα) όταν άρχησε ο πόλεμος Ιράν Ιράκ. Ευτυχώς είμαστε όλοι καλά.... Περισσότερα στις ναυτικές ιστορίες εν ευθέτω χρόνο. Το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ της Ανδριακής.... μπιγάδικο κι αυτό αλλά ελαφρύτρερο απο το πρώτο. Ανθυποπλοίαρχος εδώ!! 

Στους φανατικούς fan της ποντοπόρου

ANDROS02.jpg

----------


## Eng

Προσωπικα θα περιμενω να ακουσω ιστορια σου..! Οσο για το βαπορι, θα ηθελα να πω πως τοτε οι ναυτικοι θα επρεπε να ειναι καλοι Μαγκες στη δουλεια τους για να τα βγαζουν περα σμε μπιγαδικα βαπορια!! Ετσι και συνεβαινε προβλημα στη μπιγα σε εκφορτωση..θα ηταν φανταζομαι προβλημα!
Να εισαι καλα!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

Leo σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις φωτο που ανεβαζεις!!πλοια που εππρεπε να σουν μαγκιορος ναυτικος για να δουλεψεις!

----------


## Natsios

> Ετσι και συνεβαινε προβλημα στη μπιγα σε εκφορτωση..θα ηταν φανταζομαι προβλημα!


Ένα μάτσο βίτζια και συρματοσχοινα ( γκάιδες, ποδάρια, αμερικάνες κτλ). Βέβαια στο πρόβλημα φανταζομαι θα είναι ποιο εύκολα απο το κρένι. ¶ντε να σου καεί κανένα βιντσι (μοτερ) σίγουρα θα έχεις να το αλλάξεις επιτόπου. Ενώ στο κρενι, ανεβα βρες το λυσε ανεβοκατεβασε τη σκάτζα του και αμα σου σπασει κανένα γρανάζι αντε λυνε/δενε. Βεβαια γυρνας το πλωριο ή πρυμιο κρενι (αναλογα) και δουλευει το αμπαρι ενω με τη μπίγα...

Πολύ ωραία  :Smile:  :Smile: . Και μιας και βλέπουμε βαπόρια σχολεία άλλων εποχών, μπίγες κτλ μήπως έχουμε και καμια φωτογραφία από βαπόρι αυτής της εποχής με ποντουνια (pontoons) στα καπάκια και μουσαμάδες? Να δούμε πως σφραγίζαν τότε τα αμπάρια και πως πλέκανε τους μουσαμάδες? ¶λλη τέχνη και αυτή

----------


## mastrokostas

> Να και το πρώτο μου καράβι.... ΟΡΕΣΤΙΑ, της Ανδριακής. 18 Μήνες μπάρκο μονοκόματο! Κάποια στιγμή θα μιλήσουμε . Σ αυτήν την φωτιογραφία είμαι μέσα. Βαρύ βαπόρι αλλά σχολείο... Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους πρωτόμπαρκους 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40887





> Ευχαριστώ για την αφίερωση Eng.. το προηγούμενο bulk carrier καθαρό αλλά και ξυλάδικο για logs (κορμούς). Το επόμενο ένα άτυχο πλοίο και ένα άδοξο μπάρκο αφού κλειστήκαμε στη Μπάσρα (Βασόρα) όταν άρχησε ο πόλεμος Ιράν Ιράκ. Ευτυχώς είμαστε όλοι καλά.... Περισσότερα στις ναυτικές ιστορίες εν ευθέτω χρόνο. Το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ της Ανδριακής.... μπιγάδικο κι αυτό αλλά ελαφρύτρερο απο το πρώτο. Ανθυποπλοίαρχος εδώ!! 
> 
> Στους φανατικούς fan της ποντοπόρου
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41073


 
Κειμήλια αυτές οι φωτογραφίες φίλε μου Leo .και χρυσάφι οι αναμνήσεις . ¶λλες εποχές . Ελπίζω να τις έβαλες στην gallery να μην χαθουν!! 
Τα βαπόρια αυτά είχαν πάρα πολλά λεφτά για τους ηλεκτρολόγους ,οι οποίοι δεν έβγαιναν από το βαπόρι όταν δούλευαν τα βιτζια   .Ήταν μόνιμα standby Προβλήματα πάρα πολλά ,και ιδίως όταν δούλευαν με DC ρεύμα .Για να ξεφορτώσει με τα βίτζια η να ξεφορτώσει έκανε και είκοσι μέρες στο λιμάνι ,ανάλογα το φορτίο .

----------


## Leo

Η σταδιοδρομία μου στην Ανδριακή τελειώνει εδώ.* Αλεξάνδρεια*, το πρώτο μου κρενάδικο και μεγαλύτερο πλοίο, 40άρι bulk carrier, που εδώ το βλέπουμε μπροστά στην όπερα του Sydney της Αυστραλίας. Η όπερα είναι το σήμα κατατεθέν της πόλης μαζί με την γέφυρα (που βλέπουμε κάθε πρωτοχρονιά) στην πρώτη υποδοχή του καινούργιου χρόνου. Αυτή είναι φωτογραφία που αγόρασα (από ντόπιο φωτογράφο) σαν ενθύμιο απο την επίσκεψη μας στο Sydney. 

Για όλους τους ποντοπόρους φίλους και ειδκά τους συναδέλφους και συμφορουμίτες helatros68, Natsios, bulkerman, Chief Mate

*Κάθε καράβι και καϋμός*
*κάθε καϋμός και δάκρυ*
*κι είναι η ζωή του καθενός* 
*θάλασσα διχως άκρη*

ALEXANDREIA11.jpg

----------


## Eng

Παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο. Να σας περασω εγω ομως σε κατι πιο λεπτομερες.. 
Εχουμε λοιπον τα δυο συστηματα κλειδωματος των καπακιων και στη συνεχια το υδραυλικο συστημα ανυψωσης της ροδας του καπακιου και..τη ροδα.

DSCI1615.JPG

DSCI1614.JPG

DSCI1613.JPG

DSCI1616.JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC02329.JPG
οτι συνελαβε ο φακος ενα πρωινο στην αδριατικη με πορεια προς το νοτο λιγο μετα το μπαρι για το εικονιζομενο πλοιο, το ονομα δεν μπορω να το διακρινω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Η σταδιοδρομία μου στην Ανδριακή τελειώνει εδώ.* Αλεξάνδρεια*, το πρώτο μου κρενάδικο και μεγαλύτερο πλοίο, 40άρι bulk carrier, που εδώ το βλέπουμε μπροστά στην όπερα του Sydney της Αυστραλίας. Η όπερα είναι το σήμα κατατεθέν της πόλης μαζί με την γέφυρα (που βλέπουμε κάθε πρωτοχρονιά) στην πρώτη υποδοχή του καινούργιου χρόνου. Αυτή είναι φωτογραφία που αγόρασα (από ντόπιο φωτογράφο) σαν ενθύμιο απο την επίσκεψη μας στο Sydney. 
> 
> Για όλους τους ποντοπόρους φίλους και ειδκά τους συναδέλφους και συμφορουμίτες helatros68, Natsios, bulkerman, Chief Mate
> 
> *Κάθε καράβι και καϋμός*
> *κάθε καϋμός και δάκρυ*
> *κι είναι η ζωή του καθενός* 
> *θάλασσα διχως άκρη*
> 
> ALEXANDREIA11.jpg


Καπετάνιε όπως είπε κι μαστρο Κώστας είναι κειμήλια αυτές οι φωτογραφίες και σε ευχαριστώ που τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. Δεν είναι μόνο οι όμορφες φωτογραφίες αλλά και οι αναμνήσεις που φέρνουν και μας κάνον να τις ζούμε κι εμείς. Εμένα αυτή η φωτογραφία με ά;κανε να νιώσω λίγο από την αίσθηση της στιγμής που μπάινεις στο λιμάνι μετά από ένα ταξίδι σαν αυτό που φαίνεται εδώ.

----------


## sylver23

Απο το Πέραμα σήμερα είδα απέναντι στην Σαλαμίνα το παρακάτω πλοίο.Αν και δεν είμαι σχετικός μου φαίνεται για παλιό σκαρι,σωστά?

P5292744.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Του 1982 σκαρί πρέπει να είναι, ψυγείο.

----------


## Naias II

Εδώ το δείχνει και το ais

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Κλαησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα !

Δείτε τα στοιχεία του πλοίου μέσα από το Internet Ships Register.


Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

όλα τα στοιχέια του βαποριού που φωτογράφησε ο sylver...
Ευχριστούμε...

----------


## Natsios

Δεν σας προλαβαινω.... Capten ευχαριστω για την αφιέρωση. Ιδιαίτερες οι φωτογραφιες σου όπως και τα πλοία που αποικονίζουν. Περιμένουμε να διαβάσουμε τις εμπειρίες σου απο εκέινα τα μπάρκα. :Wink: 
Eng, να συμπληρώσω? "συστηματα κλειδωματος των καπακιων" (γωστα ως quick acting cleats) και " υδραυλικο συστημα ανυψωσης της ροδας του καπακιου" (γνωστο ως hydraulic jack) για αυτους που μπορει να τα ακουσουν ετσι και να ψαχνονται (οπως και εγω κάποτε)
Παναγιώτη, απίστευτη η φωτογραφία σου. Δειχνει τις πραγματικές συνθηκες στη θάλασσα (γιατι όλο μπονάτσες βλεπουμε).
Sylver, πολύ ωραίο το ψυγείο. Μοιαζει με φορτηγοποστάλι.
Και απο εμένα ένα mini bulker που συνάντησαμε έξω απο την Κάρυστο

DSC01062.JPG

----------


## north

100_1224.jpg

100_1225.jpg

100_1226.jpg

100_1227.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Παναγιώτη, απίστευτη η φωτογραφία σου. Δειχνει τις πραγματικές συνθηκες στη θάλασσα (γιατι όλο μπονάτσες βλεπουμε).


Ευχαριστώ αλλά αυτή η φωτγραφία είναι του καπτα Leo από τη γέφυρα του βαποριού που μας έδειξε εδώ να μπάινει στο λιμάνι του Σύδνευ.

----------


## Naias II

Τι βλέπουμε εδώ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

685359.jpg

Πηγή: Αρχείο φωτογραφιών από τόρρεντ

----------


## Leo

Μπορεί να φαναστεί κανείς τι κάνει αυτό το πλοίο εκεί? Τι έιναι?

----------


## andrew-seadoo

νομιζω πως αυτο ειναι απο ντουμπαι οταν εφτιαχναν κατι νησια στη θαλασα νομιζω ο κοσμος τα λενε.αν θυμαμαι καλα αυτο το καραβι πηγαινε και επερνε αμμο στα ανοιχτα και την εριχνε μετα στο σημειο που θελαν να φτιαξουν το νησακι

----------


## Naias II

Και το ωραίο είναι που είναι τόσο κοντά στη στεριά, τόσο μεγάλο καράβι το επέτρεψε το βύθισμα  :Confused: 
Δεν είναι δα και λιμάνι σαν παραλία είναι

----------


## sylver23

Λογικα αμα οντως ισχυει αυτο που λέει ο φιλος μας πιο πανω οτι είνα στα τεχνητά νησια θα έχει αρκετό βάθος.Προφανώς ξεκινάνε και ριχνουν απο καποιο σημείο και πανε ολο και πιο πίσω.

----------


## andrew-seadoo

<ο κοσμος> που εφτιαξαν  συγκριτικα με τα αλα που εφτιαξαν κατι φοινικεσ ειναι αρκετα πιο μεσα απο οτι βλεπω σε εικονες αρα δε θα ειχαν τετοθι προβλημα.ε και αν ειχαν μπορει να τα εκαναν ακομα πιο βαθια.αυτοι οτι φανταστεις μπορει να φτιαξουν και στη μεση του ινδικου αν γουσταρουν:-)

----------


## alkiviadis

> <ο κοσμος> που εφτιαξαν συγκριτικα με τα αλα που εφτιαξαν κατι φοινικεσ ειναι αρκετα πιο μεσα απο οτι βλεπω σε εικονες αρα δε θα ειχαν τετοθι προβλημα.ε και αν ειχαν μπορει να τα εκαναν ακομα πιο βαθια.αυτοι οτι φανταστεις μπορει να φτιαξουν και στη μεση του ινδικου αν γουσταρουν:-)


Έχει πέσει τρελό χρήμα...Κάνουν ό,τι μα ό,τι μπορείς να φανταστείς...

----------


## Naias II

Λοιπόν αφού καταλάβαμε τι γίνεται στη φωτογραφία, έψαξα και βρήκα ένα φοβερό βιντεάκι που δείχνει αυτό ακριβώς που βλέπουμε στη φωτο. Μεταβείτε (επειδή υπάρχει ένα λινκ για όλα τα βίντεο στην ιστοσελίδα και όχι ξεχωριστό) στο πέμπτο βίντεο κατά σειρά με το όνομα *Dredgings*
Εδώ

----------


## sylver23

Βασικα δειτε και τα υπολοιπα βιντεο...Η γενικη ιδεα ειναι να σχηματιστει ο παγκοσμιος χαρτης..τρομερα πραγματα!Αυτο το δημιουργημα θα βρισκεται αναμεσα στα αλλα τεχνητα νησια που σχηματιζουν φοινικες

Στο δευτερο βιντεο καπου στην μεση δειχνει και την διαδικασια εικονικα

----------


## sylver23

Και μια φωτο απο το google earth οπως φαινεται τωρα απο τον δορυφορο-οι δυο φοινικες και ο ''κοσμος''

**θα θέλατε να ανοιγαμε ένα νέο θέμα γιατι το θεωρώ ενδιαφέρον?

ντουμπαι.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αφού φθάσαμε σε μια γνώση του αντικειμένου και ακούστηκε η λέξη Dredgings = Εκβαθύνσεις θα πούμε ότι το πλοίο δεν είναι τίποτα αλλο, παρα μιά βυθκόρος, δράγα. Πλοίο ειδικής κατασκευής και αποστολής για εκβαθύνσεις. Χρησιμοποιείται για εκβαθύνσεις σε λιμάνια, ποτάμια κλπ Αυτή την λάσπη, άμμο που μαζεύει μαζί με τα νερά την απορρίπτει στη ξηρά όπως η φωτογραφία του φίλου Naias II ή στη βαθυά θάλασσα... Τέτοια πλοία έχει πολλά στην Βόρεια Ευρώπη και σε όσα μέρη έχουν πλεύσιμα ποτάμια και αβαθή νερά.

----------


## mastrokostas

> **θα θέλατε να ανοιγαμε ένα νέο θέμα γιατι το θεωρώ ενδιαφέρον?
> 
> ντουμπαι.jpg


 Υπαρχει εδω !

----------


## mastrokostas

> παρα μιά βυθκόρος, *δράγα.* Πλοίο ειδικ΄λης κατασκευής και αποστολής γαι εκβαθύνσεις. Χρησιμοποιείται για εκβαθύνσεις σε λιμάνια, ποτάμια κλπ Αυτή την λάσπη, άμμο που μαζεύει μαζί με τα νερά την απορρίπτει στη ξηρά όπως η φωτογραφία του φίλου Naias II ή στη βαθυά θάλασσα....


Δραγα λέω συνήθως καμιά Ολλανδέζα που είναι δυο μετρά και καμιά εκατοστή κιλά !:lol::lol:

----------


## Leo

> Δραγα λέω συνήθως καμιά Ολλανδέζα που είναι δυο μετρά και καμιά εκατοστή κιλά !:lol::lol:


(off topic) τα μπέρδεψες... φρεγάδα λέγεται αυτή ή νταρντάνα.

----------


## PiEpsilon

Εν πλω με προορισμό το Primorsk το Minerva Lisa (εικονίζεται η πλώρη κατόπιν χιονοθύελας)

----------


## ChiefMate

Etsi bravo paidia!!!
As peistrepsoume sto thema.....

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

To LNG NEO ENERGY του Τσακου
Ship+Photo+NEO+ENERGYd.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Ενα πλοιο που δεν καταφερα να διακρινω το ονομα του στο στενο της Ροδου

----------


## Eng

> Εν πλω με προορισμό το Primorsk το Minerva Lisa (εικονίζεται η πλώρη κατόπιν χιονοθύελας)


Fantastic!! Καλα απο την ομορφια της φωτο μπερδεψα και τη γλωσσα μου!! Υπεροχη...

----------


## kardamyla_hios

> Ενα πλοιο που δεν καταφερα να διακρινω το ονομα του στο στενο της Ροδου


Καλησπέρα !

Πρέπει να είναι κάποιο ¶λιος της Ceres - Bp Hellas.


Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## gtogias

Το tanker του Ομίλου Βαρδινογιάννη-Avin περιμένει στος Αγίους Θεοδώρους το 2005:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42616

----------


## gtogias

Ένας τακτικός επισκέπτης, το bulkεράκι Sidercastor, στο Κάβο Ντόρο το 2005:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42617

----------


## gtogias

Το feeder MSC Romania II στο Κάβο Ντόρο το 2006:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42622

----------


## north

m/v  aghia sofia 

north3.jpg

----------


## north

from canada to japan
north1.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

κι όμως συμβαίνουν και αυτά  :Razz:

----------


## north

100_1050.jpgίσως.

----------


## Naias II

> κι όμως συμβαίνουν και αυτά


Το μεγαλείο της ναυπηγικής......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## ChiefMate

Απο οτι βλεπω προκειται περι Ρωσων....
Αυτα κανει το πιοτο............!!!!!!!!!

----------


## north

για όσους γνωρίζουν .ορθοδρομία απο prince rupert to osaka.κάτω απ΄τα λεούτια.
north4.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> για όσους γνωρίζουν .ορθοδρομία απο prince rupert to osaka.κάτω απ΄τα λεούτια.


 Και απο θαλασσα ???????Διοτι ειναι πολυ ζορικα εκει πανω !

----------


## north

> Και απο θαλασσα ???????Διοτι ειναι πολυ ζορικα εκει πανω !


ναί,πράγματι αλλά όταν περάσει όλα ξεχνιούνται .

----------


## mastropanagos

Συνηθως στις φωτο τα βλεπουμε απο πρυμα προς πλωρα,ας δουμε και απο πλωρα προς πρυμα... :Very Happy: 
n1635052071_30415_2377 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Leo

Από την ράδα της Σύρου, στην Αζόλυμνο, περιμένοντας για πετρέλευση. Η γυαλιστερή *Maribella*

----------


## BULKERMAN

Προερχομενη απο El Dekheila της Αιγυπτου.

----------


## Leo

Είδα την άφιξη της (απο νότια της Μυκόνου), άρα σωστός. Θα δούμε τώρα και την αναχώρηση της αφιερωμένη στον BULKERMAN. Βόσπορο μεριά?? :Very Happy: 

P1180144.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Είδα την άφιξη της (απο νότια της Μυκόνου), άρα σωστός. Θα δούμε τώρα και την αναχώρηση της αφιερωμένη στον BULKERMAN. Βόσπορο μεριά??
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43107


πολυ ωραιες φωτο Leo!! και μιλαμε για Βαπορα Ιαπωνεζο!! απο οτι ειδα παει Ουκρανια στο Yuzny.

----------


## Eng

Ενας μικρούλης και συχνός επισκέπτης στο Βολο, Eviacement IV
Αφιερωμενο σε ολα τα.."κακά" παιδιά του Ναυτιλία!!

Φωτογραφία0197.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Το ελληνόκτητο πλοίο μεταφοράς αερίου LPG Μελίνα στον Σαρωνικό:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43281

----------


## gtogias

Ένα bulkεράκι τουρκικής ιδιοκτησίας, το Garip στα νότια της Χίου το 2006:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43282

----------


## Leo

Ποιοτικός όπως πάντα με LPGάκια και Bulkerάκια .. :Very Happy:

----------


## gtogias

> Ποιοτικός όπως πάντα με LPGάκια και Bulkerάκια ..


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το παλεύω. Λίγο νάχεις το νου σου, ιδιαίτερα όταν ταξιδεύεις μέρα και συναντάς αρκετά πλοία. 

Ε, αν σαρέσουν κιόλας ακόμη καλύτερα.

----------


## Natsios

Να δουμε και κατι διαφορετικο. Εκφορτωση σογιας. Η μπολντοζα μπαινει στο αμπάρι να κατεβασει το φορτιο που μενει ψηλα, εκει που η χουφτα δεν μπορει να το πιασει (κατω απο top side tanks κτλ)

DSC00068.JPG

----------


## Eng

Φίλε Νatsios υπέροχη φωτο!
Και να συμπληρώσω μια από σπατσάρισμα εκφόρτωσης..τσιμέντου!!!

DSC02133.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> Φίλε Νatsios υπέροχη φωτο!
> Και να συμπληρώσω μια από σπατσάρισμα εκφόρτωσης..τσιμέντου!!!
> 
> DSC02133.JPG


 
Τσιμεντο ε? Ενα βαπορι χαλια δηλαδη

----------


## Eng

> Τσιμεντο ε? Ενα βαπορι χαλια δηλαδη


Αν εννοείς αυτό που εννοώ για τη λέξη χάλια τοτε θεωρώ πως η παρακάτω η φώτο ίσως σου λέει κάτι..

DSC02137.JPG

----------


## Natsios

Χαλια εννοω οτι με τη φορτοεκφορτωση τσιμεντου γινεται ολο το βαπορι γεματο τσιμεντο, που οσο και να πλενεις μενει, κολλαει, βουλώνει σεντινες κτλ, ενα ματσο χαλια. Σχετικα με τη φωτο, το παρατηρησα και στην προηγουμενη. Τι ειναι αυτες οι τρυπες στο stool? και το σκαλακι που παει? 
Βγαινει πανω στην κουβερτα?

----------


## marios.sp

narova και olympic faith...

----------


## Naias II

Στις 12 Αυγούστου 2007 τo New Flame ελληνόκτητο bulker συγκρούστηκε με το δανέζικο tanker Torm Gertrude στα χωρικά ύδατα του Γιβραλτάρ. Το tanker γλίτωσε και το bulker διασώθηκε από την Tsavliris Salvage.
Παρακάτω μια όμορφη αλλά συγχρόνως λυπηρή εικόνα από *widelec.org*
Εικόναi.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*απίστευτη φωτογραφία φίλε Naias II, πραγματικά απίστευτη !!! 
*

----------


## gtogias

Η πρύμνη του River Elegance στο container terminal του Νέου Ικόνιου τον Απρίλιο του 2006:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43736

----------


## gtogias

Ο Ψυγειοκαταψύκτης Kasuga Bay στο Αιγαίο τον Απρίλιο του 2007:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43738

----------


## Leo

Τα ψυγεία είναι πλοία ντελικάτα, με άψογες ναυπηγικές γραμμές και ταχύτητα, παραπάνω του λόγου το αληθές! Ευχαριστούμε  :Smile:

----------


## gtogias

Το βαπόρι απ την Περσία.. Oops λάθος τραγούδι αν και ανάλογο φορτίο κουβαλούσε το Coral Sea το οποίο συνελήφθη στο Αίγιο όταν καθώς ξεφόρτωνε μπανάνες βρέθηκε και με κάμποση λευκή σκόνη. Το πλοίο έκατσε στο Αίγιο αρκετό καιρό και οι αξιωματικοί του είχαν μπόλικες περιπέτειες με τη δικαιοσύνη:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43760

----------


## Eng

> Χαλια εννοω οτι με τη φορτοεκφορτωση τσιμεντου γινεται ολο το βαπορι γεματο τσιμεντο, που οσο και να πλενεις μενει, κολλαει, βουλώνει σεντινες κτλ, ενα ματσο χαλια. Σχετικα με τη φωτο, το παρατηρησα και στην προηγουμενη. Τι ειναι αυτες οι τρυπες στο stool? και το σκαλακι που παει? 
> Βγαινει πανω στην κουβερτα?


Από εδω έμπαινες μεσα στο stool. τρεια ακόμα σκαλοπάτια και έμπαινες με ανθρωποθυρίδα στο stool. Απο κεί μπορούσες - κατεβαίνοντας ξανά - να μπείς στη fire pump. Απίσης, να σημειώσω οτι το συγκεκριμένο αμπάρι ειναι το 4 δηλ. το ballast στα panamax. Επίσης πιο δεξιά μου - αν θυμάμαι καλα - ήταν και το water ingress του αμπαριού.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δύο φωτογραφίες του M/T VENICE και του M/T OLINDA όταν έκαναν STS(Ship to Ship)αφιερωμένες στους Eng,Leo,Mastropanagos και mastrokostas...
*DSC01040.JPG

DSC01045.JPG

----------


## Eng

> *Δύο φωτογραφίες του M/T VENICE και του M/T OLINDA όταν έκαναν STS(Ship to Ship)αφιερωμένες στους Eng,Leo,Mastropanagos και mastrokostas...
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43779
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43781


Ξερω γω ρε Γιαννάκη, τι να πω.. Ειναι απλά υπεροχες μιας και μου θυμίζουν μια παλιά οικογένεια, τη Cardiff (αχετα κι αν ημουν φορτηγατζης)!
Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ για τη σκεψη σου..

----------


## mastropanagos

> *Δύο φωτογραφίες του M/T VENICE και του M/T OLINDA όταν έκαναν STS(Ship to Ship)αφιερωμένες στους Eng,Leo,Mastropanagos και mastrokostas...
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43779
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43781


Να μου επιτραπει η εκφραση,και γαμω τις φωτο....Να σαι καλα Γιαννακη,σ'ευχαριστω...

----------


## Naias II

> *Δύο φωτογραφίες του M/T VENICE και του M/T OLINDA όταν έκαναν STS(Ship to Ship)αφιερωμένες στους Eng,Leo,Mastropanagos και mastrokostas...
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43779
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43781


Φοβερές φωτογραφίες  :Cool:

----------


## Natsios

> *Δύο φωτογραφίες του M/T VENICE και του M/T OLINDA όταν έκαναν STS(Ship to Ship)αφιερωμένες στους Eng,Leo,Mastropanagos και mastrokostas...*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43779
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43781


Θα παρατηρησεται στις εκπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του Γιαννακη οτι παρολο που ειναι δυο ιδιου τυπου δεξαμενοπλοια (διαφoρετικου μεγεθους) τα οποια μεταφερουν ιδιο φορτιο (αφου κανουν STS operation) εχουν διαφορες στην κουβερτα τους. Ετσι το ενα, εκτως των σωληνώσεων που τρεχουν στην κουβερτα, εχει επιπεδη κουβερτα ενω το άλλο οχι.

----------


## Eng

> Θα παρατηρησεται στις εκπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του Γιαννακη οτι παρολο που ειναι δυο ιδιου τυπου δεξαμενοπλοια (διαφoρετικου μεγεθους) τα οποια μεταφερουν ιδιο φορτιο (αφου κανουν STS operation) εχουν διαφορες στην κουβερτα τους. Ετσι το ενα, εκτως των σωληνώσεων που τρεχουν στην κουβερτα, εχει επιπεδη κουβερτα ενω το άλλο οχι.


Ή πιο συγκεκριμενα το Venice έχει στη κουβερτα τα εγκαρσια ενισχυτικά καταστρώματος ή transverse deck girders. Ο λόγος που γίνεται αυτή η κατασκευή είναι για να μην υπάρχει φθορά από τα φορτία που κουβαλάει. Επίσης γίνεται καλύτερη συντήρηση (ματσακόνι, βάψιμο) και τέλος η επισκευή τoyw είναι αρκετα πιο ευκολη. 
Βασικό μειονεκτημα...το Χαος!! Πραγματικά είναι πολυ δυσκολο να κινηθείς σε ενα τετοιο καταστρωμα.
Και ενώ είναι πολύ πιο ευκολή - οπως ανεφερα - η συντηρηση τους, το καταστρωμα από την αλλη πλευρα δεν συντηρητε τόσο εικανοποιητικά εξαιτίας του αρκετα περιορισμένου χωρου, από τις κατακρατήσεις νερου πλυσίματος αλλά και θαλασσινου νερου. Αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να υπάρχουν πάντα υπόνοιες fracture (καταστροφής) σε τυφλά σημεια (σημεια μεταξύ συγκολλησεων ελασματων καταστρωματος με απολύξεις των εγκαρσιων γκιρντερς και άλλα..).

----------


## Naias II

Για το παρακάτω περιστατικό γνωρίζουμε κάτι;

Εικόνα1pp.jpg

Πηγή: widelec.org

----------


## Natsios

> Ή πιο συγκεκριμενα το Venice έχει στη κουβερτα τα εγκαρσια ενισχυτικά καταστρώματος ή transverse deck girders. Ο λόγος που γίνεται αυτή η κατασκευή είναι για να μην υπάρχει φθορά από τα φορτία που κουβαλάει. Επίσης γίνεται καλύτερη συντήρηση (ματσακόνι, βάψιμο) και τέλος η επισκευή τoyw είναι αρκετα πιο ευκολη. 
> Βασικό μειονεκτημα...το Χαος!! Πραγματικά είναι πολυ δυσκολο να κινηθείς σε ενα τετοιο καταστρωμα.
> Και ενώ είναι πολύ πιο ευκολή - οπως ανεφερα - η συντηρηση τους, το καταστρωμα από την αλλη πλευρα δεν συντηρητε τόσο εικανοποιητικά εξαιτίας του αρκετα περιορισμένου χωρου, από τις κατακρατήσεις νερου πλυσίματος αλλά και θαλασσινου νερου. Αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να υπάρχουν πάντα υπόνοιες fracture (καταστροφής) σε τυφλά σημεια (σημεια μεταξύ συγκολλησεων ελασματων καταστρωματος με απολύξεις των εγκαρσιων γκιρντερς και άλλα..).


Ωραιος ο παιχτης!

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Δύο φωτογραφίες του M/T VENICE και του M/T OLINDA όταν έκαναν STS(Ship to Ship)αφιερωμένες στους Eng,Leo,Mastropanagos και mastrokostas...*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43779
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43781


Αυτες ειναι φωτογραφειες ! Να σαι καλα Γιαννακη !

----------


## Leo

Μάλλον ξεφέυγουμε από το θέμα όσον αφορά τισ φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζουμε. Η προσάραξη ενός πλοίου ή η βύθιση δεν είναι φωτογραφίες που ανεβαίνουν εδώ. Υπάρχουν θέματα με ναυτικά ατυχήματα που θα έπρεπε να ανέβουν, δηλαδή *εδώ*. ¶ρα λοιπόν αν δεν βρίσκετε την κατάλληλη ενότητα ή θέμα μπορείτε να μας ρωτάτε με ΠΜ, ώστε να μην βρισκόμαστε εκτός θέματος. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση. Τα off-topic θα μετφαρθούν στην ενότητα που προανέφερα για σχολιασμό εκεί.

----------


## Eng

Για να επιστρεψουμε στα βαπορια! Αφιερωμενη στο φίλο Natsios.
Απο την εκφόρτωση που λεγαμε...

ch 1 s.JPG

ch 2 s.JPG

ch 2p.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

[quote=Eng;217072]Φίλε Νatsios υπέροχη φωτο!
Και να συμπληρώσω μια από σπατσάρισμα εκφόρτωσης..τσιμέντου!!!





Φιλε μου Eng γιατι το εκανες αυτο???????
Αυτο το clinker δεν παιζεται με τιποτα...Πραγματικα μου ξυπνησες εφιαλτες....:lol:

----------


## Natsios

> Για να επιστρεψουμε στα βαπορια! Αφιερωμενη στο φίλο Natsios.
> Απο την εκφόρτωση που λεγαμε...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43969
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43972
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43973


Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση, αλλα μάλλον θα πρεπει να το βαλεις στην ενοτητα με τα τσιμεντόπλοια:lol:
Chief πως θα καθαρισουμε τωρα?

----------


## ChiefMate

Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση, αλλα μάλλον θα πρεπει να το βαλεις στην ενοτητα με τα τσιμεντόπλοια:lol:
Chief πως θα καθαρισουμε τωρα



Πειτε του λοστρομου να ετοιμασει τα Χημικα,μασκες κ πομονα κ μανικες για να τραβαμε σεντινες εξω,σκουπες,μαπες κ ο Θεος βοηθος.....

----------


## north

με μπουνάτσα και μποφόρια
diafores2 001.jpg

diafores2 002.jpg

diafores2 003.jpg

diafores2 004.jpg

----------


## Naias II

......να με ψάχνουν τα βαπόρια. Στα λιμάνια όλης της γης, δύσης και ανατολής. Στα λιμάνια όλης της γης, μα ποτέ της γης αυτής  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Από ένα email που έλαβα

----------


## ελμεψη

Gozde D ανοιχτα της Ροδου.
DSC04347.JPG

DSC04359.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

Φορτωσαμε την σογια απο parana κ παμε για ευπωπη ή ασια?????????????

----------


## ελμεψη

> Φορτωσαμε την σογια απο parana κ παμε για ευπωπη ή ασια?????????????


Αν θυμαμε καλα που το ειχα δει στο ΑΙΣ ειχε περασει την Κωσταντινουπολη και πηγε κατα Οδησο μερια νομιζω,βεβαια εχει περασει καιρος απο τοτε,οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το περασμενο Πασχα.

----------


## gtogias

To bulkεράκι Can Deval (μάλλον δύσκολο να το πεις ποντοπόρο, αλλά λόγω Τουρκικής σημαίας δεν ταιριάζει στο θέμα με τα Ελληνικά μότορσιπ) με φόντο την Κάρυστο, Ιούνιος 2006:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46280

----------


## Leo

Για τον φίλο helatros_68 που σήμερα γιορτάζει να τον ταξιδέψουμε στα κανάλια του Πόρτο Μαργκέρα (Βενετία)... Χρόνια Πολλά Παύλο!!

IMG_1272.jpg

----------


## avagel

*Να επισυνάψουμε και μια κουρασμένη κοπέλια που ακόμα κρατιέται νέα!!!*
Aquahope 2.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Να επισυνάψουμε και μια κουρασμένη κοπέλια που ακόμα κρατιέται νέα!!!*
> Aquahope 2.jpg


Γιατι κουρασμενη φιλε Avagel?Βαπορι του 1997 δεν ειναι?

ωραια φωτο παντως!

----------


## avagel

Ναι, Κορεάτικη κατασκευή του 1997, κοντεύει όμως τα 13. Απλοϊκό καράβι και φιλόξενο.

----------


## Natsios

> Ναι, Κορεάτικη κατασκευή του 1997, κοντεύει όμως τα 13. Απλοϊκό καράβι και φιλόξενο.


Ε καλα, δεν την πηραν και τα χρονια... 
Εχει ακομα....

----------


## ChiefMate

> Ναι, Κορεάτικη κατασκευή του 1997, κοντεύει όμως τα 13. Απλοϊκό καράβι και φιλόξενο.


 
Μια χαρα κρατιεται το βαπορι!
Ιδιαιτερο βαπορι για εμενα...Πρωτη φορα Δοκιμος,πρωτη Ανθυποπλοιαρχος!
Συνολο 15 μηνες εκει μεσα!Κ με ωραια ταξιδακια!
Καλοταξιδη να ειναι....

----------


## Leo

Η γέφυρα μεταφέρθηκε στο σωστό θέμα δηλαδή *εδώ*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μια χαρα κρατιεται το βαπορι!
> Ιδιαιτερο βαπορι για εμενα...Πρωτη φορα Δοκιμος,πρωτη Ανθυποπλοιαρχος!
> Συνολο 15 μηνες εκει μεσα!Κ με ωραια ταξιδακια!
> Καλοταξιδη να ειναι....


Αυτές είνα από τις πιο όμορφες στιγμές που έχω δε εδώ μέσα να βάζει κάποιος μια φωτογραφία ενός βαποριού και να είνα το βάπόρι που πρωτομπάρκαρε ο άλλος (με όσες αναμνήσεις φέρνει)...

----------


## avagel

Βασικά το πράγμα είναι πιο πολύπλοκο, έχουμε πρωτομπαρκάρει και οι δύο σε αυτό το βαπόρι.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Βασικά το πράγμα είναι πιο πολύπλοκο, έχουμε πρωτομπαρκάρει και οι δύο σε αυτό το βαπόρι.


 
Χαχα!Ελα ντε!
Με μερικα χρονια διαφορα....
Αυτο αποδεικνυει οτι ολοι ειμαστε περαστικοι τελικα!

----------


## Trakman

Nord Express

----------


## north

diafores3 013.jpg

diafores3 015.jpg

----------


## north

_για τούς φίλους στη ραφήνα_
diafores3 018.jpg

----------


## Eng

Αυτο να αφιερωθει παραυτα στον Chiefmate!!
Chief, την αποψη σου...

DSC00068.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

[quote=Eng;225890]Αυτο να αφιερωθει παραυτα στον Chiefmate!!
Chief, την αποψη σου...

Δεν πιστευω να εχεις σκοπο να με στειλεις εκει μεσα????
Κατεργο!!!!!
Θελουμε 3 ατομα επιπλεον μια αμμοβολη κ καμμια 25 τοννους αμμο για αρχη για να πιασουμε κουβερτα απο κολονακια κ να ερχομαστε πρυμα....
Ενδιαφερον ομως......

----------


## ChiefMate

Αλλα κατσε..

Βλεπω εκει στον ασσο κατι τσουβαλια...
Η αμμος ειναι?
Βλεπω πως ηταν προμελετημενο αυτο το βαπορακι για μενα.....

----------


## Eng

> Αλλα κατσε..
> 
> Βλεπω εκει στον ασσο κατι τσουβαλια...
> Η αμμος ειναι?
> Βλεπω πως ηταν προμελετημενο αυτο το βαπορακι για μενα.....


Γεια σου ρε Chief!! Ετσι να σε χαιρομαι.. Αυτο μολις το ειδα το ονομασα Πλοιο Φαντασμα, δεν ξερω γιατι, ισως απο το γεγονος οτι παρεμενε εκει για 4 χρονια τωρα, και την νυχτα μονο ενα φως στο καταρτι (το πανω λευκο).

----------


## ChiefMate

Κοτερο!!!!

Να σου πω την αληθεια καθε βαπορι εχει την μαγεια του..
Το παλιο σε απασχολει συνεχως,σε αγανακτει μερικες φορες,άλλα χαιρεσαι οταν το βλεπεις να παιρνει αλλη οψη κ το αγαπας σαν παιδι σου...

Το καινουργιο απο την αλλη σε προκαλει να το διατηρησεις κ να διορθωσεις ατελειες που ετυχαν κ να το οργανωσεις...


Αρα οπως κ να εχει το μπαρκο ειναι ενδιαφερον αρκει να κανει κ κανα λογκαδο ταξιδακι για να τσουλαει ο καιρος....

----------


## Eng

> Κοτερο!!!!
> 
> Να σου πω την αληθεια καθε βαπορι εχει την μαγεια του..
> Το παλιο σε απασχολει συνεχως,σε αγανακτει μερικες φορες,άλλα χαιρεσαι οταν το βλεπεις να παιρνει αλλη οψη κ το αγαπας σαν παιδι σου...
> 
> Το καινουργιο απο την αλλη σε προκαλει να το διατηρησεις κ να διορθωσεις ατελειες που ετυχαν κ να το οργανωσεις...
> 
> 
> Αρα οπως κ να εχει το μπαρκο ειναι ενδιαφερον αρκει να κανει κ κανα λογκαδο ταξιδακι για να τσουλαει ο καιρος....


Chief εισαι στο μυαλο μου, δες τις παρακατω φωτο και θα καταλαβεις.. Αυτο ηταν το καραβακι που ημουν τωρα. Liner Κουβα - Ν.Αμερικη (κυριως Ν.Ορλεανη).
Βεβαια να τις αφιερωσω σ'αυτους που τους φερνουν αναμνησεις....(σιγουρα παντως ενας ειναι ο Chief!)

DSC00437.JPG

DSC00438.JPG

DSC00578.JPG

DSC00579.JPG

DSC00580.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> Chief εισαι στο μυαλο μου, δες τις παρακατω φωτο και θα καταλαβεις.. Αυτο ηταν το καραβακι που ημουν τωρα. Liner Κουβα - Ν.Αμερικη (κυριως Ν.Ορλεανη).
> Βεβαια να τις αφιερωσω σ'αυτους που τους φερνουν αναμνησεις....(σιγουρα παντως ενας ειναι ο Chief!)
> 
> DSC00437.JPG
> 
> DSC00438.JPG
> 
> DSC00578.JPG
> 
> ...


 
Μπιγες και ποντουνια (pontoons) καργα. Πολυ ωραιες eng. Συνεχισε και με επομενες. Εχει ενδιαφερον αυτο το πλοιο

----------


## ChiefMate

Ωραια βαπορακια!
Δεν εχω κανει αλλα φανταζομαι τι ωραια που θα ειναι να εισαι στην γεφυρα κ να βαζεις φωνη του λοστρομου που ειναι πλωρα κ να σε ακουει!!!!!!!

----------


## Eng

Οκ αγαπητε μου φιλοι Natsios + Chiefmate..
Μια σειρα ακόμα απο φωτο για να ειστε οσο το δυνατον.."μέσα" στο βαπόρακι..

Φωτο 1. Μια εικονα απο F"cstle προς πρυμα μαζι με τους εργατες.

DSC00423.JPG

Φωτο 2. Ο καθρευτης της πρυμνης

DSC00432.JPG

Φωτο 3. Μια εικονα απο τους αλουεδες, ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ισχυει η κλασικη Σκαραμαγκιωτικη Εκφραση.."Τοιχο - Τοιχο"  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

DSC00822.JPG

Φωτο 4. Ωρα για το μπανακι μας...Κοινοχρηστα!! Εδω δεν ξερω τι ισχυει....

DSC00821.jpg 

Φωτο 5. Το καλυτερο για το τελος....DBT's...εγω πάντως περασα και εχω και ολο το σκηνικο καρε-καρε...

DSC00799.JPG

Ελπιζω να πηρατε μια εικονα αλλά εχουμε και αλλες.... :Wink:

----------


## Natsios

τοιχο - τοιχο ?? Ειχαμε περιπετειες?:lol:

----------


## Leo

Όταν είμουν Ανθυποπλοίαρχος σε ενα βαπόρι μπιγάδικο, αλλά ελαφρύ, ο Γραμματικός μου έλεγε. " άμα γίνεις κι εσύ γραμματικός να πηγαίνες σε βαπόρια που δεν περισεύει τίποτα πάνω απο τα καπάκια των αμπαριών.."

Εννοούσε να μην έχουν μπίγες, κρένια κλπ. Αν έβλεπε αυτό το δάσος σίγουρα θα άλλαζε επάγελμα.... 

Βαρύ βαπόρι, *για ναυτικούς με μπράτσα και .....*!!!!!

----------


## Natsios

> Όταν είμουν Ανθυποπλοίαρχος σε ενα βαπόρι μπιγάδικο, αλλά ελαφρύ, ο Γραμματικός μου έλεγε. " άμα γίνεις κι εσύ γραμματικός να πηγαίνες σε βαπόρια που δεν περισεύει τίποτα πάνω απο τα καπάκια των αμπαριών.."
> 
> Εννοούσε να μην έχουν μπίγες, κρένια κλπ. Αν έβλεπε αυτό το δάσος σίγουρα θα άλλαζε επάγελμα.... 
> 
> Βαρύ βαπόρι, *για ναυτικούς με μπράτσα και .....*!!!!!


Captain, μου θυμησες ενα καπετανιος, ειχα την τύχη να δουλεψω μαζι του, ψημενο στη θαλασσα, βαρυ και με τα δυο χαρακτηριστικα των ναυτικων που αναφερεις που ελεγε αντιθετα οτι αυτα τα πλοια ειναι σχολεια και πρεπει να περασεις απο ενα για να παρεις το πτυχιο που δεν σου δινουν τα αλλα.  Ωρα του καλη..

----------


## Eng

Οτι κι αν καβαλαω σουζα το κανω.. 
Αφιερωμενη στον Vortigern!!!
Καλός???

DSC00867.JPG

DSC00868.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

*φίλε Eng μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας πεις που οφείλεται η συγκεκριμένη σούζα του Laki ;*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας με διορθώσουν οι καπεταναίοι αν κάνω κάπου λάθος* 
Γιατί δεν έχει ούτε φορτίο ούτε έρμα (κοινώς σαβούρα και στα ...ελληνικά ballast :Wink: ) αφού το ακομοδέσιο και οι μηχανές είναι πρύμα κάθεται ...σούζα.

Είναι ξεσαβούρωτο περιμένοντας δεξαμενισμό Eng;






*είναι κι αυτό κάτι από τα στοιχεία του φόρουμ να moir;azetai κάποιος την άποψή του και μέσα από τα σχόλια των άλλων να διαπιστώνει αν κάτι είναi λάθος κάτι από αυτά που πιστεύει για σωστά

----------


## Eng

> Ας με διορθώσουν οι καπεταναίοι αν κάνω κάπου λάθος* 
> Γιατί δεν έχει ούτε φορτίο ούτε έρμα (κοινώς σαβούρα και στα ...ελληνικά ballast) αφού το ακομοδέσιο και οι μηχανές είναι πρύμα κάθεται ...σούζα.
> 
> Είναι ξεσαβούρωτο περιμένοντας δεξαμενισμό Eng;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Παναγιώτη εισαι 95% μεσα, δεν περιμενουμε δεξαμενισμο απλά φόρτωση. Κατα τα άλλα είμαστε μπάλονι οπως συνηθιζουμε να λέμε. Αυτο - αν και δεν θα επιτρεπονταν σε καμια περιπτωση να γινει σε οποιοδηποτε άλλο (δες  π.χ το πισω Handy max) γιατι θα υπηρχαν προβληματα με stresses που σε μεγαλα βαπορια θα μπορουσαν να το κοψουν, το συγκεκριμενο ειναι μικρουλι, μολις 8000τον. 3 αμπαρια και με το 2 να καταλαμβανει το 50% το μηκος φόρτωσεως. Οποτε οι κοπώσεις ειναι ανεκτες για την ασφάλεια του. Αυτο βεβαια το διαπιστωσα μετα την επιθεωρηση μου που ηταν σε αρκετα καλη κατασταση και χωρις κρακ παρακαλω. Βεβαια υπάρχει και αλλη μια λεπτομερια, η γραμμη της ballast ηταν λιγο μικρη φ100 οποτε καθυστερουσε να βγαλει το ερμα στον απαιτουμενο χρονο που διαρκει η φορτωση (μολις 8 ωρες για κομπλεταρισμα!!).

Αυτα. Hayabusaελπίζω να εισαι καλυμενος και συ!!

Πάντως Παναγιώτη μου αρεσε η παραπομπη του αστερισκου.. Δηλώνει πολλά..που μονο απο κοντα καλυτερα να λεγονται  :Wink:  !!

----------


## hayabusa

*κλασσικά άψογος Eng, όπως και ο Παναγιώτης φυσικά 
*

----------


## north

κι  άλλο ένα απ΄ το βορρά
diafores3 025.jpg

----------


## Eng

Το M/V Fenix στο ατο αγκυροβόλιο / καραντίνα του Μισσισσιππι.

DSC00693.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Απο 9 ιουλιου και μετα θα βρισκομαι στο βαπορι της φωτο,Astro Lyra..Καλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους..... :Smile:  :Smile: 
Ship+Photo+ASTRO+LYRAF.jpg
Ship+Photo+AXSTRO+LYRA.JPG
ΠΗΓΗ:www.shipspotting.com

----------


## alkiviadis

> Απο 9 ιουλιου και μετα θα βρισκομαι στο βαπορι της φωτο,Astro Lyra..Καλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους.....
> Ship+Photo+ASTRO+LYRAF.jpg
> Ship+Photo+AXSTRO+LYRA.JPG
> ΠΗΓΗ:www.shipspotting.com


Καλό ταξίδι να έχεις!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Καλό ταξίδι να έχεις!!!


Να σαι καλα Αλκη,και εσυ καλα αποτελεσματα....

----------


## mastrokostas

Α ρε Μαστροπαναγο !!!το μηχανοστάσιο σε περιμένει !
Καλά ταξίδια να έχεις ,γαλήνιες θάλασσες , και με το καλό να γυρίσεις πίσω!! 
Αστέρι είσαι μην φοβάσαι τίποτα !!  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Α ρε Μαστροπαναγο !!!το μηχανοστάσιο σε περιμένει !
> Καλά ταξίδια να έχεις ,γαλήνιες θάλασσες , και με το καλό να γυρίσεις πίσω!! 
> Αστέρι είσαι μην φοβάσαι τίποτα !!


Γεια σου ρε Μαστροκωστα....Να εισαι καλα... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Καλά ταξίδια Παναγιώτη..... Τα καλύτερα εύχομαι και καλή επάνοδο, γερός, δυαντός και με πολλές περισσότερες γνώσεις και εμπειρίες... (α!!! και φωτογραφίες).

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Απο 9 ιουλιου και μετα θα βρισκομαι στο βαπορι της φωτο,Astro Lyra..Καλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους.....
> Ship+Photo+ASTRO+LYRAF.jpg
> Ship+Photo+AXSTRO+LYRA.JPG
> ΠΗΓΗ:www.shipspotting.com


 
καλά ταξίδια να έχεις και από εμένα  :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Που σε ρε παλιοπαιδο, αντε μας εκανες να χαρουμε και σημερα!!!
Ευχομαι παντα καλες και γαληνιες θαλασσες (αν και καμποσο κυμματακι κανει το ταξιδι ποιο..ενδιαφερον και προσφερει και καλες φωτο... :Wink: ).
Περιμενω έξοδο.....να το καψουμε...!
Παλιοναυτικατζα!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλά ταξίδια συνονόματε με το καλό να έρθεις και με πολλές φωτογραφίες...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Να σου ευχηθώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου καλά ταξίδια και γαλήνιες θάλασσες Μαστροπανάγο..

----------


## mastropanagos

Σας ευχαριστω ολους...Καλο καλοκαιρι να εχετε.... :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

Μαστρο Παναγο καλα ταξιδια να εχεις παλικαρι μου κ ο Αγιος στην Πλωρη σας!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μαστρο Παναγο καλα ταξιδια να εχεις παλικαρι μου κ ο Αγιος στην Πλωρη σας!


Σ'ευχαριστω chief,να εισαι καλα...Καλα ταξιδια και σε εσενα...

----------


## marios.sp

Μαστρο-Παναγο καλο ταξιδι και καλες θαλασσες να εχεις!

----------


## MASTROCHRISTOS

καλα ταξιδια και καλες θαλασσες να εχεις αδερφε!

----------


## sylver23

Με την φώτο απο το MSC Nilgun (και ας είναι κοντεινερσιπ) σου εύχομαι και εγώ Παναγιώτη καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες και γρήγορα ξανά κοντά μας!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Παναγιώτη σου εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες και να επιστρέψεις γρήγορα κοντά μας(με πολλές φωτογραφίες φυσικά:-D)! *

----------


## jumpman

Καλό ταξίδι μεγάλε με γαλήνιες θάλασσες και με τον άγιο στην πλώρη σας και γρήγορα πίσω κοντά στα αγαπημένα σου πρόσωπα

----------


## Eng

- "ΜΤ Amalthea, γεια σας Πατριωτες μου!!"
- "Εδω ΜΤ Amalthea, για σου πατριδα, αρε γ..ω ελληνικη φωνη ποιος εισαι?"
- "Το βαπορι που σε κροσαρει απο stbd side..."
Διακοπη στο VHF, 3α μακροσυρτα σφυριγματα και καποια χερια να εχουν βγει στη δεξια βαρδιολα, 3α και εμεις και απο μας ενα ζευγαρι χερια υψωθηκαν στον ουρανο με ενα αισθημα μεγαλης χαρας και με βουρκωμενα ματια χαιρετουσαι τους...αδερφους του..

Γιατι για μας καθε ελληνας εκει εξω ειναι Αδελφος μας, είναι η οικογενεια μας. Γιατι εχει και μοιραζεται τον ιδιο πονο, γιατι στον καθεναν μας υπαρχει μεσα μας ενα πανομοιτυπο κομματι καρδιας που περιμενει καθε στιγμη να δει ή να ακουσει το ομοιο του..

Και ειναι δακρυα χαρας και περιφανειας γιατι εδω... εκει εξω... ειμαστε Ελληνες ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ.

Και οσο για Αυτη που βρισκεται και κυμματιζει στην πρυμνη μας (φωτο 2) θα χρησιμοποιεισω τα λογια ενος ψαρά την αλεισμονιτη νυχτα του Σεπτεμβρη που το Σαμινα βουλιαζε.."_Ρε σεις περιμενετε, Αυτη δεν θα την αγγιζει η θάλασσα"_! 

DSC00738.JPG

DSC00740.JPG

Υ.Γ, Αφιερωμενο στο πλήρωμα του ΜΤ Amalthea

----------


## φανούλα

Ένα μικρό γκαζάδικο (σόρυ δεν βρήκα κάτι ανάλογο του μεγέθους των δικών σου :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) αλλά είναι εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον αγαπημένο μας mastropanago που όπου να 'ναι μπαρκάρει και που δεν κατάφερα να τον αποχαιρετήσω από κοντά!!! Καλά ταξίδια φίλε!!! Και όλα δεξιά!!!

Και ένα δεύτερο στον καλό φίλο Eng για τα συναισθήματα που μας πλημμυρίζει κάθε φορά που γράφει σε αυτό το φόρουμ!!!!

----------


## Eng

> Ένα μικρό γκαζάδικο (σόρυ δεν βρήκα κάτι ανάλογο του μεγέθους των δικών σου) αλλά είναι εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον αγαπημένο μας mastropanago που όπου να 'ναι μπαρκάρει και που δεν κατάφερα να τον αποχαιρετήσω από κοντά!!! Καλά ταξίδια φίλε!!! Και όλα δεξιά!!!
> 
> Και ένα δεύτερο στον καλό φίλο Eng για τα συναισθήματα που μας πλημμυρίζει κάθε φορά που γράφει σε αυτό το φόρουμ!!!!


Αγαπημενη μου Καπετανισσα, σ'ευχαριστω για τα ωραια σου λόγια και για μενα και για τον φιλο μας!
Ας αφιερωσω και σε σενα κατι (που δυστυχώς ειναι το νεο φαινομενο για κάποιες εταιρίες της Ελλάδας..). Ομως θα χαρώ πολυ να σε δώ να καπετανευεις απο κει και να ειναι ΟΟΟΟΛΟΙ Ελληνες!!!
Να εισαι καλά!!!

DSC00723.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κλασική γέφυρα με τηλέγραφο και φωναγωγούς!!!!
Και όρθιος ο Α/Φ κι ο τιμονιέρης σε αντίθεση με τις σύγχρονες κονσόλες (δικός μουόρος δεν ξέρω πως λέγονται κανονικά)...

----------


## Eng

> Κλασική γέφυρα με τηλέγραφο και φωναγωγούς!!!!
> Και όρθιος ο Α/Φ κι ο τιμονιέρης σε αντίθεση με τις σύγχρονες κονσόλες (δικός μουόρος δεν ξέρω πως λέγονται κανονικά)...


Στη συγκεκριμενη φωτο Παναγιωτη το..παιδι μεσα πάνω από το chart tableειναι ο Καπετανιος..ετων 31!! Πρωτο του βαπορι!!
Ο άλλος δεν εχει συγκεκριμενο τιτλο απλά ειναι ο ΑΒ (Able Seaman). Και σαν σημειωση να σου πω πως οι βαθμιδες του κατωτερου πληρωματος κουβερτας ειναι OS (Ordinary Seamen), ΑΒ (Able Seamen - κάνουν και βαρδια με τον Α/Φ) και τελικα ειναι ο Bosun (λοστρομος). Αυτοι ειναι οι τιτλοι τωρα οι αρμοδιοτητες στα ποστα διαμοιραζονται σ'αυτους τους τρεις ιεραρχικα.
Δες ομως τον παρακάτω αφιερωμα....

----------


## Eng

Αφιερωμενο στον αγαπημενο φιλο μου Μαστροπαναγο που αυριο θα μας αποχαιρετισει. Του ευχομαι ολοψυχα...να μην τα δει ουτε ζωγραφιστα αυτα.. :Very Happy: 

Και οπως λέει το ασμα.._"..ναύτης σε γκαζάδικο φονιά..!!)_

DSC00720.JPG

DSC00722.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Η ανθη μαρινα σε γκαζαδικο... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Καληνυχτα Γιωργαρε,καλα να περνας και να προσεχεις....
Καλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους σας..................................... :Smile:

----------


## north

στο δρόμο πρός τα τσιμέντα  χαλκίδας 
diafores 011.jpg

diafores 012.jpg

diafores 014.jpg

diafores 015.jpg

----------


## Eng

Κια να προσθεσω φιλε north συχνοτατος επισκεπτης και στα Τσιμεντα του Βολου μαζι με το Sea Cement. Ομορφο καραβακι - σκετο εργοστασιο - αλλά ουτε θα ηθελανα πατησω ποδι εκει για επιθεωρηση...Πολυ τσιμεντο και δε λεει..! :Wink:

----------


## ελμεψη

Παρακατω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το στενο Κεφαλονιας - Ζακυνθου.Δυστυχως στο πρωτο δεν ξερω ονομα,ενω τα αλλα ειναι αριστερα το PANAGIA ARMATA ενω δεξια το AEGEAN DIGNITY.Οι πρωτες φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το Τραπεζακι ενω η τελευταια απο την παραλια Κορωνι.
DSC07533.JPG

DSC08515.JPG

DSC08564.JPG

DSC08565.JPG

DSC08566.JPG

----------


## Leo

Εκ των συμφραζομένων απο τις φωτογραφίες του φίλου ελμεψη, εδώ έχουμε ένα μικρό δείγμα της κρίσης που άρχισε να μαστίζει τον τομέα των δεξαμενπλοίων (tankers).

----------


## gtogias

Ένα πλοίο μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων, μάλλον στην κατηγορία των feeder, με ένα ασυνήθιστο όνομα, αυτό του Βούλγαρου ποιητή Peyo Yavorov, λίγο πριν το Κάβο Ντόρο το καλοκαίρι του 2007:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49947

----------


## gtogias

Ένα ακόμη πλοίο με "βαρύ" όνομα, το Deike Rickmers του ομώνυμου ομίλου αναχωρεί από το Νέο Ικόνιο, Απρίλιος 2007. Ιδανικός ο ΝΜΔ για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για τέτοιου είδους πλοία:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49952

----------


## fotini86

> Ένα πλοίο μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων, μάλλον στην κατηγορία των feeder, με ένα ασυνήθιστο όνομα, αυτό του Βούλγαρου ποιητή Peyo Yavorov, λίγο πριν το Κάβο Ντόρο το καλοκαίρι του 2007:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49947


Ειλικρινά ήταν το τελευταίο πλοίο που περίμενα να πέσω επάνω του εδώ στο φόρουμ!! 
Και όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα της εταιρείας έχουνε πρωτότυπα ονόματα όπως Geo Milev. Και τα δύο αυτά πλοία ήταν υπό την διαχείριση της Navigation Maritime Bulgare.

----------


## giannisk88

Αφιερώνω τις παρακάτω φωτο σε όλους που εργάστηκαν, εργάζονται, αγαπούν τα ποντοπόρα πλοία...Καλή δύναμη σε όλους τους ναυτικούς και ο Αι Νικόλας στο πλάι τους!!!!
Οι φωτό ειναι απο τη Λεμεσσό της Κύπρου οπου βρέθηκα τη περασμένη βδομάδα.

DSC00004.jpg

DSC00005.jpg

DSC00006.jpg

DSC00007.jpg

----------


## pucca

*Πω πω τι μου θυμίσατε!!!!!!!!!!!*

**

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη για την αφιέρωσή σου... Ίσως είναι ένα από τα κοινά που έχουμε. Να ζούμε με την ιδέα ότι θα έχουμε για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα αγαπημένα μας πρόσωπα μακριά. Εύχομαι στον πατέρα σου να έχει καλές θάλασσες και να περάσει γρήγορα ο καιρός για να είναι πάλι κοντά σας ! 

Σας αφιερώνω αυτή την φωτογραφία... Ξέρεις εσύ...

IMG_3643.jpg

Συγνώμη για το εν μέρει off topic

----------


## vinman

Δύο ποντοπόρα που συναντήσαμε το Σάββατο 22 Αυγούστου εν πλώ με το Superfast XII...
MARGUERITE και HΑΤΑΛΝ...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53723

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53724

----------


## Trakman

Karaweik, 28/8/09

----------


## Eng

> Karaweik, 28/8/09


Από τα καλύτερα παιδιά...!
Χαιρομαι που συμβάλεις και συ σενα topic που τοσο μου αρεσει!!

----------


## Eng

Αχχχ... Κανενας δεν συμβαλει εδω??
Παμε λοιπον..

Δοκιμες στο steering 10 - 10 kai 15 - 15 deg. Port - Stbd.

DSC01014.JPG

Ενας αρκετα γρηγορος. Η ταχυτητα του ηταν 26,2 κόμβοι...

DSC01018.JPG

Το καραβακι μας..

DSC01019.JPG

Οι ψαράδες και..η ψαραγορα της Fujairah (Anchorage A). Πάντως για 4 tuna 7-8 κιλά το καθενα εδωσα 200dhs (καπου 70Ε.) φρεσκότατα αλλά οχι για μενα...για τους φουκαριαριδες του Φιλιππινους...

DSC01059.JPG

Και μια φωτο απο το κομοδέσιο.

DSC01314.JPG

Και το ταξιδι συνεχιζεται!

----------


## Trakman

Εντυπωσιακή επιστροφή!!!!!!!!! Καλωσήρθες και πάλι Γιώργο!!! Επειδή διάβασα τα πανέμορφα λόγια σου σε άλλο θέμα δε θα συμπληρώσω τίποτα άλλο... Τα'πες όλα!! Θα πω μόνο ότι μας έλειψες κι εσύ!! Καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## Natsios

Δικιο εχεις φιλε eng. Το παραμερισαμε λιγο το topic. Για σενα λοιπον που γυρνανες στα γκαζαδικα, ένα μεγαλύτερο γκαζαδικο φουνταρισμενο στη ραδα του Πειραια στα χρώματα του δειλινου.

DSC01298.JPG

----------


## Eng

Καλησπέρα φίλε *Natsios*, χαιρομαι για τη συμβολή σου. Οποτε αφιερωνω και γω σε σενα μια εκφόρτωση με το VLCC Overseas Rossaline της OSG στο Ιρακ το 2006. Επίσης την ίδια φωτο την αφιερωνω στον *Γιαννάκη* και τον πατερα του, στο βαθος και δεξιά (ή στη δεξια μασκα μας εκφόρτωνε το MT Olinda της Cardiff - που για να πω την αλήθεια σ'αυτο ειχα ανεβει για Cargo Handling Survey και οχι στο βαπορι της OSG. 
Αλλά με ενα VLCC στη πρυμνη σου ειναι δυνατον να μην το ριξεις μια ματια???  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

MT OVERSEAS ROSSALINE - MT OLINDA.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> Καλησπέρα φίλε *Natsios*, χαιρομαι για τη συμβολή σου. Οποτε αφιερωνω και γω σε σενα μια εκφόρτωση με το VLCC Overseas Rossaline της OSG στο Ιρακ το 2006. Επίσης την ίδια φωτο την αφιερωνω στον *Γιαννάκη* και τον πατερα του, στο βαθος και δεξιά (ή στη δεξια μασκα μας εκφόρτωνε το MT Olinda της Cardiff - που για να πω την αλήθεια σ'αυτο ειχα ανεβει για Cargo Handling Survey και οχι στο βαπορι της OSG. 
> Αλλά με ενα VLCC στη πρυμνη σου ειναι δυνατον να μην το ριξεις μια ματια??? 
> 
> MT OVERSEAS ROSSALINE - MT OLINDA.JPG


Cargo Handling Survey?? Για γινε λιγο ποιο λεπτομερης!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Καλησπέρα φίλε *Natsios*, χαιρομαι για τη συμβολή σου. Οποτε αφιερωνω και γω σε σενα μια εκφόρτωση με το VLCC Overseas Rossaline της OSG στο Ιρακ το 2006. Επίσης την ίδια φωτο την αφιερωνω στον *Γιαννάκη* και τον πατερα του, στο βαθος και δεξιά (ή στη δεξια μασκα μας εκφόρτωνε το MT Olinda της Cardiff - που για να πω την αλήθεια σ'αυτο ειχα ανεβει για Cargo Handling Survey και οχι στο βαπορι της OSG. 
> Αλλά με ενα VLCC στη πρυμνη σου ειναι δυνατον να μην το ρειξεις μια ματια??? 
> 
> MT OVERSEAS ROSSALINE - MT OLINDA.JPG


*Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!Ανταποδίδω και εγώ με μία φώτο με το Βαπόρι που είχες πάει για Cargo Handling Survey το ΜT Olinda την ώρα που το πλησίαζε ο πατέρας μου με το MT Venice για να πραγματοποιηθεί ένα STS (Ship to Ship)...
*DSC01032.JPG

----------


## Eng

> Cargo Handling Survey?? Για γινε λιγο ποιο λεπτομερης!


Cargo Handling Survey, είναι μια επιθεωρηση που οργανώνεται απο την Ναυτιλιακη εταιρια του βαποριου και εχει σαν σκοπο να τεσταρει σε πραγματικες συνθηκες την αποδοση ολων των στοιχειων που συνθετουν μια φορτοεκφορτωση ή operation που λεμε καθως επισης και την αποδοση του ιδιου του πληρωματος. Με τον ορο στοιχεια δεν εννοω τιποτα παραπάνω απο manifolds, piping system, operational pumps και (αν υπαρχει) Αυτοματισμος οπως ειναι το Nor Control οπου μεσω υπολογιστη δινονται ολες οι εντολες για την εναξη του operation. 
To survey αυτο γινεται με τον υπευθυνο αρχιμηχανικο του βαποριου και καμια φορα μαζι με τον Αρχι-ηλεκτρολογο.

*ΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΗ*

Σε ευχαριστω για τη φωτο σου, STS ειναι ενα απο τα πιο μαγκιορικα operations στα γκαζαδικα. Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## Eng

Οι παρακάτω είναι εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενες στον αγαπημενο φιλο μου Μαστροκώστα... ξερεις γιατι......

Το καρε των αξιωματικων.

DSC01186.JPG

Η τραπεζαρια των αξιωματικων.

DSC01187.JPG

Ακομα δεν ψηθηκες να βαλεις τη φορμα με το φακο στη κωλοτσεπη?  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Μαστροκωστα μου επειδη αυτα που μου ειπες πριν λιγο με καναν πολυ χαρούμενο...
Αντε και μια ΑΝΤΡΙΚΗ φωτο απο πολυ ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟ βαπορι για ναυτες με..

DSC00145.JPG

DSC00146.JPG

Για σενα και τη λεβεντια που σε χαρακτηριζει!!!

----------


## Natsios

> Οι παρακάτω είναι εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενες στον αγαπημενο φιλο μου Μαστροκώστα... ξερεις γιατι......
> 
> Το καρε των αξιωματικων.
> 
> DSC01186.JPG
> 
> Η τραπεζαρια των αξιωματικων.
> 
> DSC01187.JPG
> ...


Πολύ ωραιες οι φωτογραφίες σου eng. Περιποιημενα καρε και τραπεζαριες απο νοικοκυριδες ναυτικους. 

Ε και καμια μαυριλα στους καναπεδες απο τη φορμα του Μαστροκώστα που ερχεται απο κάτω :Wink:  δεν πειραζει.


Οσο για το bulkerακι, μαγκιορικο βαπορακι με τις μπιγες του, τα pontoons του και τη μηχανικη γκραμπα για την εκφόρτωση

----------


## Trakman

Κόντρες...!
Για τους Eng και Natsios.

Trakakis_P7272831.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Καπου μεταξυ Ανδρου και Τήνου,ετσι Γιώργο?

----------


## Eng

Μια καλημερα διαφορετικη, μεσα από τη ζωη και τη καθημερινοτητα του πλοιου. Αφιερωμενη σε σας..

DSC01754.JPG

DSC02032.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν φαντάζεσαι Γιώργο πόσο το απολαμβάνω που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας μερικές στιγμές από την ζωή των πραγματικών ηρώων της θάλασσας. Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ ! Να 'σαι καλά !

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ε και καμια μαυριλα στους καναπεδες απο τη φορμα του Μαστροκώστα που ερχεται απο κάτω δεν πειραζει.


Γιώργο πάλι μας την είπε η γέφυρα !!Ο γραμματικός ήταν μες τα γράσα από τα συρματόσκοινα ,εμείς λερώσαμε !! :Very Happy: 



> Μια καλημερα διαφορετικη, μεσα από τη ζωη και τη καθημερινοτητα του πλοιου. Αφιερωμενη σε σας..
> 
> DSC01754.JPG
> 
> DSC02032.JPG


 
Είχαμε μπότζι σήμερα βλέπω !!!:shock:

----------


## Eng

> Γιώργο πάλι μας την είπε η γέφυρα !!Ο γραμματικός ήταν μες τα γράσα από τα συρματόσκοινα ,εμείς λερώσαμε !!
> 
> 
> 
> Είχαμε μπότζι σήμερα βλέπω !!!:shock:


Ε, καλα δεν τα ξερεις?? Παντα ετσι ειναι.. Η κατηγορια συννεφο!! :Razz: 

οσο για το μποτζι.. SW Mousons στον Ινδικο Ωκεανο!! 4,5 μετρα Σουελ και 7αρι γεματο.
Κριμα γιατι το 30deg δεν μπορεσα να το βγαλω για ευνοητους λογους.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Για σένα Γιώργο (Eng) απο την Κυνόσουρα. Μια συστάδα γκαζάδικων διαφόρων μεγεθών για πολλά γούστα. Ο όρος "double bank" εδώ έχει αποθεωθεί...

P1230359.jpg

----------


## Eng

> Για σένα Γιώργο (Eng) απο την Κυνόσουρα. Μια συστάδα γκαζάδικων διαφόρων μεγεθών για πολλά γούστα. Ο όρος "double bank" εδώ έχει αποθεωθεί...
> 
> P1230359.jpg


Θυμασε Καπετανιε μου τι λεμε σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις..??
Το.....και ψοφισε!!
Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω καποιον αλλον πιο περιγραφικό χαρακτηρισμο... :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστωωω...

----------


## Eng

Ενα απο τα ωραιοτερα συναισθηματα ειναι να συναντας Ελληνες στη πορεια σου.. Ειναι μεγαλη εμπειρια να βγαινεις στο VHF και να λες.. "_Ακουει η πατριδα?"_ και να σου απαντουν _"Ώπα που'σαι ρε πατριδα εδω το Caspian Galaxy ποιος εισαι?" _ και η απαντηση "_Αυτος που βρίσκεται στην αριστερη σου μπάντα.."_ Και τοτε η κουβεντα ξεκιναει.. Μεχρι man overboard δεν ρίξαμε..
Να'ναι καλά ολα τα παλικαρια του GALAXY! 

DSC01885.JPG

DSC01888.JPG

----------


## fotini86

> Ενα απο τα ωραιοτερα συναισθηματα ειναι να συναντας Ελληνες στη πορεια σου.. Ειναι μεγαλη εμπειρια να βγαινεις στο VHF και να λες.. "_Ακουει η πατριδα?"_ και να σου απαντουν _"Ώπα που'σαι ρε πατριδα εδω το Caspian Galaxy ποιος εισαι?"_ και η απαντηση "_Αυτος που βρίσκεται στην αριστερη σου μπάντα.."_ Και τοτε η κουβεντα ξεκιναει.. Μεχρι man overboard δεν ρίξαμε..
> Να'ναι καλά ολα τα παλικαρια του GALAXY! 
> 
> DSC01885.JPG
> 
> DSC01888.JPG


 
:shock::shock::shock: wow!! apisteutes!

----------


## Leo

Για σένα Eng ενα πολύπλοκο.... :Razz:

----------


## Eng

Μαλιστα.. Καπτεν Λεο, κρινοντας απο τη βαφη στα υφαλα.. ποσα μπινελικια θα ακουγε ο καημενος ο βαφεας απο την εταιρια..?? Και ξερεις ποια εταιρια το εχει? Bernard Schulte ¨η οπως τη γνωρισα εγω..πρωην Hanseatic.

DSC02179.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Αλλη μια φωτογραφια του ξαδερφου μου στο στενο μεταξυ Κυθηρων και Καβο Μαλια απο την βυζαντινη καστροπολιτΕια της Παλαιοχωρας που κατεστρεψε ο πειρατης Χ.Μπαρμπαροσα
DSC00284.JPG
αφιερωμενη στους Leo,Eng,Nικος Μαρουλης και σε ολους τους ποντοπορους του nautilia.gr.

----------


## Leo

Γεια σου cpt babis.... for you only  :Very Happy:  από το πρυμιό άλμπουρο  :Surprised: 

DSC02321.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Γεια σου cpt babis.... for you only  από το πρυμιό άλμπουρο 
> 
> DSC02321.jpg


 Ευχαριστω πολυ cpt Leo!!!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Cap. Babis ευχαριστω και ανταποδίδω από το Νο.1 ..

DSCI1627.JPG

Ο καπτεν-Λεο στ'αλμπουρο και ο ENG στον ¶σσο..

----------


## cpt babis

> Cap. Babis ευχαριστω και ανταποδίδω από το Νο.1 ..
> 
> DSCI1627.JPG
> 
> Ο καπτεν-Λεο στ'αλμπουρο και ο ENG στον ¶σσο..


 Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Eng!!!!!! :Wink: 
Να εισαι καλα!!!!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit



----------


## Eng

Καλώς το παιδι.. :Very Happy: 

DSC01329.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> 


Καλώς όρισες φιλε μου πισω ,και περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις !! :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Φωτο αφιερωμενες στον Eng που μας χαριζει ομορφες φωτο στην ενοτητα αυτη και οχι μονο......

P8210467_resize.JPG

P9130034_resize.JPG

----------


## Eng

Εισαι πολυ ωραιος ρε Νικο!!!
Για σενα και σ'αυτο το θεμα...!

Ενα βαπορι...Αρσενικοβαπορο που θα ελεγαν καποιοι...

DSC01599.JPG

Και κατι για να σε...ταξιδεψει...

DSC01606.JPG

----------


## Natsios

Μια και απο μένα απο ένα φορτηγό στη ραδα του Πειραιά με τις όμορφες μπίγες του. 
Στους ποντοπόρους που ανέβασαν το θέμα τελευταία και όχι μόνο

DSC01219.JPG

Προσέχτε τη τελευταία μπίγα πρύμα

----------


## Eng

Καλα οκ! Το συστημα ανυψωσης της μπίγας ειναι στη Κοντρα Γεφυρα! Ενταξη, αν ειπα στη δικια μου φωτο το βαπορι αρσενικο, τοτε αυτο ειναι.."αλλο φρουτο"!!
Αψογο Natsios!!

----------


## Eng

Καλημερα και απο εδω.. τον χώρο μου!

DSC00591.JPG

----------


## Eng

Καλημερα και απο δω... Οπως πάντα!!

Λοιπον η φωτο δεν ειναι λαθος τραβηγμενη, η ορατότητα ειναι στα 3 μιλια...
Περσικος Κόλπος

Αφιερωμενο σε ολα τα Αστέρια του Ναυτιλια!!

DSC01024.JPG

----------


## Eng

Καλημέρα..
Ρε αμα εισαι γρήγορος, τι προτερεότητες μου λες..
Η κυρία στα γαλάζια είχε ταχυτητα 25,8 και μεις αγαντα με 10,2 (στον κατηφορο.. :Very Happy: )

DSC02007.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Φανταστική σκηνη φιλε μου.
Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Hxomystis

*oinoussian lady*



*oinoussian lion*


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Hxomystis

*
minerva vaso*

----------


## Hxomystis



----------


## Natsios

Καταιγιστικοι πυροβολισμοι απο το φιλο yxomystis.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> 


 
φιλε μου σε panamax ησουν??εχει σχεση με ενα απο τα 2 πρωτα?
οι φωτο απο τον Παναμα πολυ καλες...

----------


## Hxomystis

ναι σε Panamax στο Oinoussian lady είμουν

----------


## BULKERMAN

> ναι σε Panamax στο Oinoussian lady είμουν


 
καλα ταξιδια να χεις παντα!

----------


## Hxomystis

efxaristw poly

----------


## ChiefMate

Μερικες φωτο απο το Shipspotting.com  των πιο συγχρονων Cape του πλανητη.
Ανηκουν στην Carras Hellas κ το AQUAMARINE ειναι το πρωτο απο τα Δανεζικα ναυπηγεια Odense Steel Shipyard...

Καλοταξιδη κ Κουκλα!!!!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

chief τα ναυπηγεια Odense εχουν συνεργασια με Ιαπωνεζικα ναυπηγεια??ο σχεδιασμος τους μοιαζει αρκετα.

----------


## ChiefMate

> chief τα ναυπηγεια Odense εχουν συνεργασια με Ιαπωνεζικα ναυπηγεια??ο σχεδιασμος τους μοιαζει αρκετα.


Oχι!
Τα σχεδια ειναι δικα τους,Ευρωπα'ι'κη κατσκευη,αν προσεξεις τα κοντεινερς της Maersk  που φτιαχνονται εκει εχουν παρομοιο κομοδεσιο,οσον αφορα το hull φαινεται η ευρωπαικη κουλτουρα με τις μεγαλες πλωρες κ τα ψηλα καμπουνια....

----------


## Eng

> Oχι!
> Τα σχεδια ειναι δικα τους,Ευρωπα'ι'κη κατσκευη,αν προσεξεις τα κοντεινερς της Maersk  που φτιαχνονται εκει εχουν παρομοιο κομοδεσιο,οσον αφορα το hull φαινεται η ευρωπαικη κουλτουρα με τις μεγαλες πλωρες κ τα ψηλα καμπουνια....


Αψογος  και στις φωτο και στην απάντηση..
Χαιρομαι που σε ξαναβλέπω Chief!!
Να εισαι καλα φιλε!!!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Αψογος και στις φωτο και στην απάντηση..
> Χαιρομαι που σε ξαναβλέπω Chief!!
> Να εισαι καλα φιλε!!!


Καλως τον!!!
Καλα να ειμαστε εδω να τα λεμε!
Επισης να βρεθουμε κ σε καμια συναντηση να τα πουμε κ απο κοντα!

----------


## Leo

Γειά σου Chief, welcome back  :Wink: . Ένας έρχεται, ο άλλος φεύγει... :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Γειά σου Chief, welcome back . Ένας έρχεται, ο άλλος φεύγει...


Ναι σαν το Jonnie Walker...νυχτοπερπατώντας!!
Την καλησπέρα μου Καπτεν!!

----------


## Eng

Και αυτες οι δυο οι φωτο θα αφιερωθουν στον Τρακμαν, που τον συνελαβα να περιπλανειται - πυροβολώντας - στο forum  :Very Happy: .
Αλλά ομως με αυτες να καλωσορίσω τον Chief αλλά και στον Bulkerman για τα υπεροχα λογια που εγραψε καπου αλλου.. :Wink: 

Κάτι από Ινδικο με τα Μουσώνια..

DSC01767.JPG

DSC01776.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

> Και αυτες οι δυο οι φωτο θα αφιερωθουν στον Τρακμαν, που τον συνελαβα να περιπλανειται - πυροβολώντας - στο forum .
> Αλλά ομως με αυτες να καλωσορίσω τον Chief αλλά και στον Bulkerman για τα υπεροχα λογια που εγραψε καπου αλλου..
> 
> Κάτι από Ινδικο με τα Μουσώνια..
> 
> DSC01767.JPG
> 
> DSC01776.JPG


 Θα με κανεις ποντοπορο με τις ωραιες σου φωτογραφιες!!!
Το πρωτο συμπτωμα:υπαρχουν φωτο απο το JAHRE VIKING

----------


## Eng

> Θα με κανεις ποντοπορο με τις ωραιες σου φωτογραφιες!!!
> Το πρωτο συμπτωμα:υπαρχουν φωτο απο το JAHRE VIKING


Εδω θα βρεις τις φωτο..
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=34169
Ολα τα εχει το μαγαζι....!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Natsios

> Θα με κανεις ποντοπορο με τις ωραιες σου φωτογραφιες!!!
> Το πρωτο συμπτωμα:υπαρχουν φωτο απο το JAHRE VIKING


Join the club. You are welcome

----------


## cpt babis

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!

----------


## Natsios

Ενα φορτωμενο bulk carrier για τους φιλους eng, bulkerman, Hxomystis, Cpt babis και chief mate με τις καλυτερες ευχες μου (ξερει αυτος :Wink: )

DSC01226.JPG

----------


## Hxomystis

antapodidw ston filo natsio....

ena omorfo ksimerwma ston eiriniko.... pou se kanei na iremeis ligo prin piaseis douleia stin kouberta...



kai japan sea ksafniko low ligo prin nyxtwsei kai to vradaki or8ios o kapetanios...

----------


## φανούλα

Εσείς οι ποντοπόροι εδώ μέσα, έχετε κανένα νέο για ΤΟΝ ποντοπόρο-μηχανικό mastropanago :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ???

----------


## Eng

[QUOTE=φανούλα;254105]Εσείς οι ποντοπόροι εδώ μέσα, έχετε κανένα νέο για ΤΟΝ ποντοπόρο-μηχανικό mastropanago :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ???[/QUOTE

Ο Φιλος μου ειναι στην Ινδια φορτωνει και πηγαινει στο Ιρακ και εκφορτωση!! Καλα του κουραγια!!!
Καλησπέρα και στην μικρή μας Καπετανισσα Φανουλα!!!!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Ενα φορτωμενο bulk carrier για τους φιλους eng, bulkerman, Hxomystis, Cpt babis και chief mate με τις καλυτερες ευχες μου (ξερει αυτος)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56912


 
Να εισαι παντα καλα!!!!!!!!!
Καπως πρεπει να μαθω να μικραινω τις φωτογραφιες γιατι δεν μπορω να ανεβασω κ εγω για να εχουμε θεματα να συζηταμε.......

----------


## ChiefMate

> antapodidw ston filo natsio....
> 
> ena omorfo ksimerwma ston eiriniko.... pou se kanei na iremeis ligo prin piaseis douleia stin kouberta...


Κραταω μονο την πρωτη φωτο!
Μου φτιαξες την μερα σημερα...
Καφεδακι,τσιγαρο,τον λοστρομο να του λες τι δουλεια να κανει κ αυτος να σου λεει τα δικα του κ το αυτι κολλημενο στον ασυρματο μπας κ πιασει η Φωνη της Ελλαδας ν ακουσουμε κανα νεο για να το αναλυσουμε στον καφε....

----------


## Leo

Γειά σου Chief καλημέρα, σκάντζα βάρδια τώρα  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

Καλημερα,καλημερα!

----------


## Eng

Καλημερα από τις Θάλασσες τις μακρινες!!
Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους μου!!

DSC02077.JPG

Καλημέρα Chief, τι βλεπω.. ανεμιστηρες και τα συναφει.. Που τους τρεχεις παλι???

Αφιερωμενη σε σενα!!!

DSC01753.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

> Καλημερα από τις Θάλασσες τις μακρινες!!
> Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους μου!!
> 
> Καλημέρα Chief, τι βλεπω.. ανεμιστηρες και τα συναφει.. Που τους τρεχεις παλι???
> Αφιερωμενη σε σενα!!!
> 
> DSC01753.JPG


 
Καλημερα!!!!!
Σημερα πιανουμε το Fore Peak κ ετοιμαζομαστε....
Το μονο καλο της Κινας ειναι η λασπη που αφηνουν τα ποταμια κ καθυστερουν την εμφανιση σκουριας κ δεν θα μας καθυστερησει!

----------


## Eng

> Καλημερα!!!!!
> Σημερα πιανουμε το Fore Peak κ ετοιμαζομαστε....
> Το μονο καλο της Κινας ειναι η λασπη που αφηνουν τα ποταμια κ καθυστερουν την εμφανιση σκουριας κ δεν θα μας καθυστερησει!


Ματσακονι και πιντούρα ετσι Chief?? 
Να εισαι καλα.. Γραφεις ρε συ πάντα!!!

----------


## cpt babis

> Ενα φορτωμενο bulk carrier για τους φιλους eng, bulkerman, Hxomystis, Cpt babis και chief mate με τις καλυτερες ευχες μου (ξερει αυτος)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56912


 Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Natsios!!!!! :Wink: 
Nα εισαι καλα!!!!

----------


## Natsios

> Καλημερα!!!!!
> Σημερα πιανουμε το Fore Peak κ ετοιμαζομαστε....
> Το μονο καλο της Κινας ειναι η λασπη που αφηνουν τα ποταμια κ καθυστερουν την εμφανιση σκουριας κ δεν θα μας καθυστερησει!


Chief pasok!  :Wink:

----------


## ChiefMate

> Chief pasok!


 
Pito...pito!

----------


## Trakman

Utviken εν πλω κάτω από τη βροχή, με ανοιχτά τα αμπάρια, έτοιμα να υποδεχτούν βωξίτη στην Ιτέα.

Αφιερωμένη στους Natsio, Eng, ChiefMate, και Leo!

----------


## Eng

> Utviken εν πλω κάτω από τη βροχή, με ανοιχτά τα αμπάρια, έτοιμα να υποδεχτούν βωξίτη στην Ιτέα.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους Natsio, Eng, ChiefMate, και Leo!


Γιώργη μου, αγαπητε μου φιλε, αυτη για σενα..

DSC00432.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Γιώργαρε με κάνεις να ζηλεύω τα ταξίδια σου!!!!!!!!! Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ, να'σαι καλά!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

CSCC Sanghai.
Για όλους τους φίλους ποντοπόρους!!

----------


## φανούλα

> Ο Φιλος μου ειναι στην Ινδια φορτωνει και πηγαινει στο Ιρακ και εκφορτωση!! Καλα του κουραγια!!!
> Καλησπέρα και στην μικρή μας Καπετανισσα Φανουλα!!!!


Αν και καθυστερημένα σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο!! Καλές θάλασσες να έχει ο μπαγάσας :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Trakman

Για τον φίλο Eng!!!!!!
Γιώργαρε καλές θάλασσες!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Γιωργη μου σ'ευχαριστω!!!
Θα επιλυφθώ του ζητηματος δεοντως οταν φτασω!!
Να εισαι καλα φιλαρακι μου!

Φανουλα ευχαριστω πολυ Καπετανισσα.. Ολες οι γεφυρες στα..χερια σου!!

----------


## φανούλα

Καλά ταξίδια Γιώργαρε, και ξέρεις ε? Μη σου πάρουν τον αέρα :Very Happy:  :Wink: !!! Εσύ είσαι το αφεντικό!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τον Γιώργο(Eng)!!!*
*Καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες σου εύχομαι Γιώργαρε!!!!*
*P7122989.JPG*

----------


## mastrovasilis

μετα από καιρό απουσίας μου να αφιερωσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου σε όλο το forum. του nautilia. και ειδικότερα σε leo mastrokostra eng τις παρακάτω φωτό από το κανάλι του αμβούργου.
SZCZECIN-KIEL CANAL-HAMBURG 024.jpg

SZCZECIN-KIEL CANAL-HAMBURG 049.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ένα χεράκι βρε παδιά, να πάρουμε τα στόρια...  :Very Happy: 

DSC04827.jpg

----------


## Natsios

> Ένα χεράκι βρε παδιά, να πάρουμε τα στόρια... 
> 
> DSC04827.jpg


Καπετανιε οικονομιες βλεπω! Λιγα πραγματα... :Smile: 




> μετα από καιρό απουσίας μου να αφιερωσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου σε όλο το forum. του nautilia. και ειδικότερα σε leo mastrokostra eng τις παρακάτω φωτό από το κανάλι του αμβούργου.
> SZCZECIN-KIEL CANAL-HAMBURG 024.jpg
> 
> SZCZECIN-KIEL CANAL-HAMBURG 049.jpg


mastrovasili καλως ηρθες. Περιμενουμε μπολικο υλικο μετα απο τοσο καιρο :Wink:

----------


## ChiefMate

GioRggo kalla taksidia,ola volika k o agios stin plwri sas!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Καπετανιε οικονομιες βλεπω! Λιγα πραγματα...


Είναι καινούργιο το παπόρι και γι αυτό τα λίγα spare .Τώρα για στόρια δεν βλέπω τίποτα για τροφοδοσία !Μάλλον Χιώτης ο καπετάνιος ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Είναι καινούργιο το παπόρι και γι αυτό τα λίγα spare .Τώρα για στόρια δεν βλέπω τίποτα για τροφοδοσία !Μάλλον Χιώτης ο καπετάνιος !


Είναι ξένο πλήρωμα κάνουνε μόνοι τους τροφοδοσία.... :Razz:

----------


## Nikos_V

Για τους Eng και mastrovasilis.....

P8180330_resize.JPG

P5010024_resize.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βιντεακι αυτό είναι αφιερωμένο στον καλό μου φίλο τον Μαστροπανάγο ,που τραβαγιάρει κάπου στον Ινδικό αυτόν τον καιρό !!!!
Να σαι καλά ρε Πανάγο όπου και να σαι !

----------


## cpt babis

> Το βιντεακι αυτό είναι αφιερωμένο στον καλό μου φίλο τον Μαστροπανάγο ,που τραβαγιάρει κάπου στον Ινδικό αυτόν τον καιρό !!!!
> Να σαι καλά ρε Πανάγο όπου και να σαι !


 Τελειο!!!!
Ειδικα τα ice class!!! :Razz:

----------


## kalypso

Αυτή τη στιγμή το Αγαθόνησσος φορτώνει πετρέλαια στο Αλ-Τζουμπαίλ.....Αύριο θα πάει Κατάρ για το υπόλοιπο φορτίο...

----------


## napapijri

το Ice King στην Σουηδία!!
απο τον ύπαρχο  Ν.Οκταποδα!

----------


## Eng

Δεν μπορεσα να αντισταθω αλλα θελω να ανεβασω μια φωτο αφιερωμενη σε αυτους που..καταλαβαινουν!!

Gang Ziang - Κινα.. Η άλλη ζωη...

DSC02202.JPG

Μιας και  ζωη δεν ειναι μονο θαλασσα και βαπορια ή ναυπηγεια.. Θελει και το αλατι της. Αυτο ειναι το δικο μας αλατι...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δεν μπορεσα να αντισταθω αλλα θελω να ανεβασω μια φωτο αφιερωμενη σε αυτους που..καταλαβαινουν!!
> 
> Gang Ziang - Κινα.. Η άλλη ζωη...
> 
> DSC02202.JPG
> 
> Μιας και ζωη δεν ειναι μονο θαλασσα και βαπορια ή ναυπηγεια.. Θελει και το αλατι της. Αυτο ειναι το δικο μας αλατι...


Σιγά-σιγα  το πολύ αλάτι ,διότι βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία !

----------


## ChiefMate

> Δεν μπορεσα να αντισταθω αλλα θελω να ανεβασω μια φωτο αφιερωμενη σε αυτους που..καταλαβαινουν!!
> 
> Gang Ziang - Κινα.. Η άλλη ζωη...
> 
> DSC02202.JPG
> 
> Μιας και ζωη δεν ειναι μονο θαλασσα και βαπορια ή ναυπηγεια.. Θελει και το αλατι της. Αυτο ειναι το δικο μας αλατι...


 
ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!!
Αν κ με τα Rates που εχουν τα λιμανια ολα αυτα ανηκουν στο παρελθον.....Ετσι δεν ειναι?
Οπως κ να εχει μας εφερες ωραιες αναμνησεις οχι απο την Κινα καθως ειναι πασιγνωστη η αδυναμια που της εχω,αλλα καπου αλλου οπου την μπυρα την λενε cervesa........
Εισαι μεγαλος!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!!
> αλλα καπου αλλου οπου την μπυρα την λενε cervesa........
> Εισαι μεγαλος!!!!


Σ αυτήν έχουμε όλοι τρελή αδυναμία ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!!
> Αν κ με τα Rates που εχουν τα λιμανια ολα αυτα ανηκουν στο παρελθον.....Ετσι δεν ειναι?
> Οπως κ να εχει μας εφερες ωραιες αναμνησεις οχι απο την Κινα καθως ειναι πασιγνωστη η αδυναμια που της εχω,αλλα καπου αλλου οπου την μπυρα την λενε cervesa........
> Εισαι μεγαλος!!!!


Και την γυναικα.muncheren!!
Chief και Μαστροκωστα...άλλα..αλάτια εκει κάτω...!!
Θεσπέσια και εξωτικα...
Να ειστε καλά και οι δυο σας!!

Υ.Γ Οσο για τα rates..πάντα θα είναι μικρότερα της..επιθυμίας!!! Ελπίζω να με εντόπισες..!

----------


## Leo

Είπαμε να σπάσουμε τα θέματα της ποντοπόρου, αλλά βλέπω εδώ ανοίξαμε μπάρα......  και περνάνε καλά οι μπαρκαρούτσοι, και χαλβαδιάζουνε οι ξέπμπαρκοι...  :Razz: . Περασμένα μεγαλέια........

----------


## Eng

> Είπαμε να σπάσουμε τα θέματα της ποντοπόρου, αλλά βλέπω εδώ ανοίξαμε μπάρα......  και περνάνε καλά οι μπαρκαρούτσοι, και χαλβαδιάζουνε οι ξέπμπαρκοι... . Περασμένα μεγαλέια........


Για να μαθεις...

Αντε αλλη μια.. 
Chief και Bulkerman θελω σχολια....

Kabagyan pasok????

DSC02203 (2).JPG

Και για αυτους που ξερουν..τα πιατα στη γωνια ξερετε που πηγαινουν και..ποιοι τα χρησιμοποιουν..... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

Τα σχολια μαλλον περιττευουν......Αψογος οπως παντα!

----------


## mastrovasilis

ντροπής πράγματα. που συμβαίνουν αυτά :Confused:

----------


## ChiefMate

Μην το παρεξηγεις!!!!
Ειναι αυτο που λεγαμε στα βαπορια πριν απο καθε Εξοδου.......

"" Θα παμε να αναψουμε ενα κερακι??????? ""

Γιωργο συμφωνεις?????

----------


## ChiefMate

Eνα Cape απο το  Shipspotting.com στο οποιο εχω μεγαλη αδυναμια!
Φιλε μου Eng πως το βλεπεις?

----------


## Apollo

> Δεν μπορεσα να αντισταθω αλλα θελω να ανεβασω μια φωτο αφιερωμενη σε αυτους που..καταλαβαινουν!!
> 
> Gang Ziang - Κινα.. Η άλλη ζωη...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58878
> 
> Μιας και ζωη δεν ειναι μονο θαλασσα και βαπορια ή ναυπηγεια.. Θελει και το αλατι της. Αυτο ειναι το δικο μας αλατι...


Μου θυμιζει μερικα ποτα για ζεσταμα στο Ακροπολις μπαρ, στην Ναγκογια μετα χορο σε καποιο χοροπηδαδικο, και καταληξη σε καποιο πριβε περιβαλλον με γιεγιεδακι η αμφισβητισιμη γκεισα παρεα μεχρι τις 7 το πρωι. Αυτα πριν 42 χρονια.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Μου θυμιζει μερικα ποτα για ζεσταμα στο Ακροπολις μπαρ, στην Ναγκογια μετα χορο σε καποιο χοροπηδαδικο, και καταληξη σε καποιο πριβε περιβαλλον με γιεγιεδακι η αμφισβητισιμη γκεισα παρεα μεχρι τις 7 το πρωι. Αυτα πριν 42 χρονια.


 
Οι Ιαπωνες λενε πως μια εικονα αξιζει χιλιες λεξεις...
Εδω εχουμε το αντιθετο κ οι λεξεις φερνουν στο μυαλο χιλες εικονες!
Για να μαθαινουν οι νεοτεροι κ να θυμουνται οι παλαιοτεροι!!!!
Να ειστε καλα!!!!

----------


## Eng

> Οι Ιαπωνες λενε πως μια εικονα αξιζει χιλιες λεξεις...
> Εδω εχουμε το αντιθετο κ οι λεξεις φερνουν στο μυαλο χιλες εικονες!
> Για να μαθαινουν οι νεοτεροι κ να θυμουνται οι παλαιοτεροι!!!!
> Να ειστε καλα!!!!


Ε, τωρα διαβαζοντας αυτα πως ειναι δυνατον να μην ανεβασω ακομη μια απο δω?? Ελπίζω να μην με κακολογίσουν κάποιοι..??  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
Chief ?? Εχουμε εξόδου σήμερα......???? 

Η επωνομαζόμενη..Λάσπη!!

DSC02223 (2).JPG

----------


## Leo

Νάτσιε, και ενα δωράκι για τα γεννέθλια σου!
Η ράδα της Σύρου, έξω απο την Αζόλυμνο, περιμένοντας bunkers......

P1240269.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Νάτσιε, και ενα δωράκι για τα γεννέθλια σου!
> Η ράδα της Σύρου, έξω απο την Αζόλυμνο, περιμένοντας bunkers......
> 
> P1240269.jpg


 
Leo το μπροστινο φορτηγο ειναι το SANTANA που ειχε το ατυχημα με το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ...πριν το ατυχημα ηταν στη Συρο για bunkers...

----------


## Natsios

> Νάτσιε, και ενα δωράκι για τα γεννέθλια σου!
> Η ράδα της Σύρου, έξω απο την Αζόλυμνο, περιμένοντας bunkers......
> 
> P1240269.jpg


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ. Δυο-δυο περιμενουν τα βαπορακια για πετρελαια Off Syros? Δεν το περιμενα να σου πω την αληθεια. Δουλευει δηλαδη το bunker call στη Συρο?

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Για να μαθεις...
> 
> Αντε αλλη μια.. 
> Chief και Bulkerman θελω σχολια....
> 
> Kabagyan pasok????
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58943
> 
> Και για αυτους που ξερουν..τα πιατα στη γωνια ξερετε που πηγαινουν και..ποιοι τα χρησιμοποιουν.....


 
Ευχαριστες στιγμες  :Very Happy:   σε καποιο καταγωγι για να ξεφυγουν λιγο απο τη λαμαρινιαση...εστω και για λιγες ωρες ξεχνιεσαι...

----------


## mastrokostas

Τα χρονια πολλα στον καλο φιλο Nastios ,με μια φωτο ! :Wink: 
IMG_1478.jpg

----------


## Eng

Ε, ενταξι και γω νιωθω τωρα πως ειμαι στην απεξω..
Λοιπον κατι..προσωπικο λοιπον για τα γεννέθλια σου...Natsios Boy  :Very Happy: !! Mια γυναικαρα, που ξερει να παιδευει κοσμο...

DSC02312.JPG

----------


## Leo

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ. Δυο-δυο περιμενουν τα βαπορακια για πετρελαια Off Syros? Δεν το περιμενα να σου πω την αληθεια. Δουλευει δηλαδη το bunker call στη Συρο?


Την προηγούμενη μέρα είχε 2 γκαζαδικάκια έξω και μέσα ένα φορτηγό σαν της φωτογραφίας. Όταν λέμε μέσα, εννούμε δεμένο στο μικρό μώλο των εγκαταστάσεων εντός του λιμανιού.

----------


## Natsios

> Τα χρονια πολλα στον καλο φιλο Nastios ,με μια φωτο !
> IMG_1478.jpg





> Ε, ενταξι και γω νιωθω τωρα πως ειμαι στην απεξω..
> Λοιπον κατι..προσωπικο λοιπον για τα γεννέθλια σου...Natsios Boy !! Mια γυναικαρα, που ξερει να παιδευει κοσμο...
> 
> DSC02312.JPG


Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για ακομα μια φορα. Ειστε καταπληκτικοι.

Eng, δεν μπορουμε χωρις αυτες, ειτε ειναι με τις καμπυλες τους διπλα απο μια μπαρα στη ξηρα ειτε διπλα απο ενα ντοκο στη θαλασσα. Και ας παιδευουν κόσμο και κοσμακι..... :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Καλησπερα απο δω..
Το MSC RUGBY

Τι μωρο...

DSC02533.JPG

----------


## Leo

Όταν λέμε* σπαθάτη πλώρη*, εννοούμε ακριβώς αυτό που βλεπετε παραπάνω.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτή για τους φίλους των ποντοπόρων ! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Εγώ είμαι? Φυσικά είμαι και ευχαρσιτώ.

----------


## giannisk88

Καλησπερα στην ποντοπόρο παρέα!!
Η φωτό που ακολουθεί είναι απο την Πόλη!!
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους φίλους Eng, Mastrokosta και βεβαίως βεβαίως και σε εσενα Leo. (hope you like it)
DSC00263.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Την προηγούμενη μέρα είχε 2 γκαζαδικάκια έξω και μέσα ένα φορτηγό σαν της φωτογραφίας. Όταν λέμε μέσα, εννούμε δεμένο στο μικρό μώλο των εγκαταστάσεων εντός του λιμανιού.


Το nautilia ηταν και εδω!!Για τους Leo και Natsios.

PA020160_resize.JPG

----------


## Leo

Το ναυτιλία ήταν παντού, αλλά η ταράτσα του Ninos V έμεινε άβαφτη από όσο καταλαβαίνω.... :Very Happy: . Ευχαρσιτούμε Νίκο να είσαι καλά και να έχεις άδεια τακτικότερα  :Razz:  :Wink: 




> Καλησπερα στην ποντοπόρο παρέα!!
> Η φωτό που ακολουθεί είναι απο την Πόλη!!
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους φίλους Eng, Mastrokosta και βεβαίως βεβαίως και σε εσενα Leo. (hope you like it)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59976


 
Γιάννη, αν εσύ πήγες στη Πόλη σε ζηλεύω και σε ευχαριστώ για την φωτογραφία που μας αφιέρωσεις, τη οποία i like of course!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Natsios

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις και ανταποδίδω

DSC01220.JPG

----------


## Squirrel

Discharging foundations in Thessaloniki
P1010111.JPG

----------


## Squirrel

Blades discharge at Stylida and Thessaloniki
P1000201.JPG
P1000419.JPG

----------


## Eng

> Blades discharge at Stylida and Thessaloniki
> P1000201.JPG
> P1000419.JPG


Πολυ ωραια η φωτο περισσοτερο γιατι πλσιαζεις κοντα στη πατριδα μου, τον Βολο που μου εχει λειψει τόσο.. Να εισαι καλα φιλε!!
Και γω λοιπον θα σου αφιερωσω κατι απο πολυ μακρια, σπορ που δεν φαινεται να σταματησει ποτε.. καποτε λεγαμε πως σταματαμε σε quatro band τωρα αυτο πως θα το λεμε chingue band ή πεμπτο ντάνα???
Και αντε τωρα να συζητησουμε για safety + first..

Φωτογραφία0324.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Squirrel για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες σου

----------


## napapijri

25/8 έξω απο την Υδρα!!

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα !

Το ULCC Καπετάν Μιχάλης (516,000 DWT) όταν πήγε για κόψιμο στο Gadani Πακιστάν.

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

MIKE.jpg

----------


## ChiefMate

> Πολυ ωραια η φωτο περισσοτερο γιατι πλσιαζεις κοντα στη πατριδα μου, τον Βολο που μου εχει λειψει τόσο.. Να εισαι καλα φιλε!!
> Και γω λοιπον θα σου αφιερωσω κατι απο πολυ μακρια, σπορ που δεν φαινεται να σταματησει ποτε.. καποτε λεγαμε πως σταματαμε σε quatro band τωρα αυτο πως θα το λεμε chingue band ή πεμπτο ντάνα???
> Και αντε τωρα να συζητησουμε για safety + first..
> 
> Φωτογραφία0324.jpg


Λοιπον μιας κ ειδα την φωτογραφια θυμηθηκα μια επισκευη το 2005 στο  Ζhoushan που μας ειχαν ντανιαρισμενους....
Αυτο δεν ειναι επισκευη που γινεται εκει!
Ειναι δοκιμασια στις αντοχες σου οχι κατα την διαρκεια,αλλα οταν φυγει το βαπορι απο το ναυπηγειο!
Να δουμε αν φετος θα ειμαστε τυχεροι να την αποφυγουμε γιατι τα τελευταια χρονια οπως εχω ξαναπει,εχει γινει σχοινι-κορδονι αυτη η δουλεια!!!

----------


## Eng

Καλησπερα Chief,
ασε απο ντανιασματα αλλο τιποτα.. 
Δες την παρακάτω φωτο να δεις πως ηρθε αυτος στο Ναυπηγειο..

Ζητηται πηδαλιο..οποιος το βρει (κανενας δυτης) ας επικοινωνησει..

DSC02211.jpg

----------


## ChiefMate

Αυτο ειναι...!!!
Λοιπον τις προαλλες συζητουσα με ενα φιλο που ταξιδευει σε Γκαζαδικα κ μου ελεγε ενα περιστατικο που εγινε σε μια εταιρεια που φτιαχνει βαπορια στην Κινα...
Εφυγε το βαπορι για Sea Trials κ γυρισε με ολη την πρυμη κατεστραμενη...
Αστοχια υλικου ειπαν οι Κινεζοι,κ δινουν το βαπορι σε τιμη ξεφτιλα...
Αντε τωρα μπες να το παραλαβεις κ να πας ταξιδι..........

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αυτο ειναι...!!!
> Λοιπον τις προαλλες συζητουσα με ενα φιλο που ταξιδευει σε Γκαζαδικα κ μου ελεγε ενα περιστατικο που εγινε σε μια εταιρεια που φτιαχνει βαπορια στην Κινα...
> Εφυγε το βαπορι για Sea Trials κ γυρισε με ολη την πρυμη κατεστραμενη...
> Αστοχια υλικου ειπαν οι Κινεζοι,κ δινουν το βαπορι σε τιμη ξεφτιλα...
> Αντε τωρα μπες να το παραλαβεις κ να πας ταξιδι..........


Η Chief να στο πω αλλιως πες εγω δεν το παραλαμαβανω...εκει να δεις χαρες...

----------


## Eng

Ρε σεις..θα με αφησετε να φυγω πια??  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Χαιρομαι πολυ που εχω και τους δυο σας εδω...!!!

Αφιερωμενη λοιπον η παρακατω και στους δυο σας αλλα (ας μου επιτραπει) λιγο παραπάνω στον Chief για αυτα που μου ελεγε στο PM. 
Γκαζαδικο δεν θελεις Chief..παρε και το πληρωμα σου!!

Kabayan Pasok!!! και αγιος ο Θεος που λεει και ο κοσμος. Τι Έλληνες κλπ... 

DSC02272.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

> Η Chief να στο πω αλλιως πες εγω δεν το παραλαμαβανω...εκει να δεις χαρες...



Χαρες κ πανυγηρια!!!!!Δεν λες τιποτα...

----------


## ChiefMate

> Ρε σεις..θα με αφησετε να φυγω πια?? 
> Χαιρομαι πολυ που εχω και τους δυο σας εδω...!!!
> 
> Αφιερωμενη λοιπον η παρακατω και στους δυο σας αλλα (ας μου επιτραπει) λιγο παραπάνω στον Chief για αυτα που μου ελεγε στο PM. 
> Γκαζαδικο δεν θελεις Chief..παρε και το πληρωμα σου!!
> 
> Kabayan Pasok!!! και αγιος ο Θεος που λεει και ο κοσμος. Τι Έλληνες κλπ... 
> 
> DSC02272.JPG



Γιωργο τωρα ειναι αργα για να παω σε γκαζαδικα!
Θα μεινω εκει στα Capes ή αντε σε κανα Panamax!!!
Τωρα για τα παιδια τι να πω!
Χαμογελασα μολις τα ειδα γιατι 5 μηνες τωρα ξεμπαρκος μου λειψανε!!!

ΕΕεεεεεεε?????....Παμε πλωρα σιγκα σιγκα chief????

----------


## Eng

> Γιωργο τωρα ειναι αργα για να παω σε γκαζαδικα!
> Θα μεινω εκει στα Capes ή αντε σε κανα Panamax!!!
> Τωρα για τα παιδια τι να πω!
> Χαμογελασα μολις τα ειδα γιατι 5 μηνες τωρα ξεμπαρκος μου λειψανε!!!
> 
> ΕΕεεεεεεε?????....Παμε πλωρα σιγκα σιγκα chief????


Αψογος.....
Pintoura και δρομο....

----------


## DimitrisT

Το motorship Sound Proodos με σημαίας Παναμά έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου. Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους των ποντοπόρων.

----------


## Eng

Καλησπερα Δημητρη!
Ελπιζω να εισαι καλα...και να περνας καλα!
Δες ενα απο τα κλασικα ντανιασματα...

DSC02539.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

> Καλησπερα Δημητρη!
> Ελπιζω να εισαι καλα...και να περνας καλα!
> Δες ενα απο τα κλασικα ντανιασματα...


Καλησπέρα φίλε Γιώργο.Μια χαρά είμαι ,ελπίζω κι συ να  είσαι καλά.Καλά ταξίδια ,καλές θάλασσες,ο ¶γιος πάντα να είναι στην πλώρη σας.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίζεις  :Wink: .

----------


## Eng

> Καλησπέρα φίλε Γιώργο.Μια χαρά είμαι ,ελπίζω κι συ να  είσαι καλά.Καλά ταξίδια ,καλές θάλασσες,ο ¶γιος πάντα να είναι στην πλώρη σας.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίζεις .


Πεθυμισα ρε συ καφεδακι στο καφε..ξερεις εκει στη Δραπετσωνα πανω απ το λιμανι.. Πολυ ομορφες στιγμες...
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες σου..οσο για τον Καπτα-Νικολα..στο παραθυρο της καμπινας μου ειναι να προσεχει την επισκευη!!

----------


## Eng

Και λεει η κοπέλα με τα Μαυρα στην άλλη...
_Είμαι πιο ομορη απο σενα_
Και απανταει η αλλη στα Μπλε..
_Ναι αλλα εγω δεν ειμαι ουτε...2 μηνών ενω εσυ εισαι..μεσήλιξ!

_DSC02777.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Χαχαχα υπέροχος ο διάλογος της ποντοπόρου.
Όσο για τη διαφορά ηλικίας: Κάνει μπαμ  :Razz:

----------


## Natsios

Εμένα πάντως η γρια κοτα μου φαινεται πιο φινετσάτη απο τη μπέμπα :Smile:

----------


## hayabusa

καλά ρε παιδιά, στο αφρό είναι τα βαπόρια ; πώς γινεται αυτό ;

----------


## Eng

> καλά ρε παιδιά, στο αφρό είναι τα βαπόρια ; πώς γινεται αυτό ;


Πρεπει να σκεφτεις πως ειναι Ναυπηγειο εδω οποτε 
1. Εχεις περιορισμο βαθους αλλα και
2. Απο τη στιγμη που εχεις επισκευες παντου, δεν εχεις ballast πουθενα. Οποτε ολο το βαπορι ειναι μπαλονι και βεβαια καθεται με την πρυμνη.
Γι'αυτο και την εχουμε σηκωμενη παντα...τη μπαλα!!

----------


## Eng

Και τι δεν μπορει να δει κανενας οταν ταξιδευει.. 

DSC03211.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

[QUOTE=Eng;267892]Και τι δεν μπορει να δει κανενας οταν ταξιδευει.. 

DSC03211.JPG[/Q

Eng εχεις δει τα Κινεζικα ZEN HUA που μεταφερουν γερανους σε ολον τον κοσμο??
ηθελα να ξερα τι συμπεριφορα εχουν στον καιρο με τετοιο φορτιο... ( π.χ μποτζαρισμα... )

----------


## Natsios

[QUOTE=BULKERMAN;268499]


> Και τι δεν μπορει να δει κανενας οταν ταξιδευει.. 
> 
> DSC03211.JPG[/Q
> 
> Eng εχεις δει τα Κινεζικα ZEN HUA που μεταφερουν γερανους σε ολον τον κοσμο??
> ηθελα να ξερα τι συμπεριφορα εχουν στον καιρο με τετοιο φορτιο... ( π.χ μποτζαρισμα... )


Ενα από αυτά το είχε πετάξει ο καιρός έξω μια φορά και το έκατσε σε μια παραλία.

----------


## Leo

Παναγιώτη, καλώς ήλθες και από εμένα. Ευχαριστούμε γαι το φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ και θα έλεγα ότι είανι σε λάθος μεριά. ¨εχουμε σχετικό θέμα για γκαζάδικα *εδώ*, και παρακαλώ να μεταφέρουμε όλα τα σχετικά ποστ εκεί.

----------


## Eng

Αλα της και διπλέλικος η Κυρια Γκαζού... :Very Happy: 

DSC03289.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αλα της και διπλέλικος η Κυρια Γκαζού...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63459


Tι ανακαλύπτει κανείς στην Κίνα... :Very Happy:  αν δεν κάνω λάθος διπλέλικα είναι και τα Τάνκερ της STENA??

----------


## Eng

> Tι ανακαλύπτει κανείς στην Κίνα... αν δεν κάνω λάθος διπλέλικα είναι και τα Τάνκερ της STENA??


Οχι απαραιτητα! Εξαρταται τη κατασκευη του. Υπαρχουν αρκετες εταιρειες που εχουν βαπορια διπλελικα. Συνηθως ειναι χημικα ή γενικοτερα πλοια που να μπορουν να εχουν καλους ελιγμους σε λιμανια. 

ΟΜΩΣ..

Σημερα κατα το shifting ζητησα απο τα παιδια μου μια φωτο για τον φιλο μου Chifmate μιας και πριν συζητουσα μαζι τους αυτο που ειχε πει πιο παλια οτι τους εχει πεθυμησει. Τα παιδια χαρηκαν και αποφασισαν να του χαρισουν μια φωτο μιας και - να ξερετε - οτι τα Φιλιππινια εκτιμουν 1000 φορες περισσοτερο αυτον που τους εκτιμα 1. 
Ετσι λοιπον Chiefmate απο τα παιδια μου, αφιερωμενη η φωτο για σενα και σου ευχονται καλα ταξιδια!!


DSC03198.JPG

Και ας κανω - οπως συνηθιζουμε - μια γνωριμια. Απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια..
Paulito (Bosun), Alan (Dk. Cadett), Marchellito (A.B), Don (O.S)

----------


## ChiefMate

> Οχι απαραιτητα! Εξαρταται τη κατασκευη του. Υπαρχουν αρκετες εταιρειες που εχουν βαπορια διπλελικα. Συνηθως ειναι χημικα ή γενικοτερα πλοια που να μπορουν να εχουν καλους ελιγμους σε λιμανια. 
> 
> ΟΜΩΣ..
> 
> Σημερα κατα το shifting ζητησα απο τα παιδια μου μια φωτο για τον φιλο μου Chifmate μιας και πριν συζητουσα μαζι τους αυτο που ειχε πει πιο παλια οτι τους εχει πεθυμησει. Τα παιδια χαρηκαν και αποφασισαν να του χαρισουν μια φωτο μιας και - να ξερετε - οτι τα Φιλιππινια εκτιμουν 1000 φορες περισσοτερο αυτον που τους εκτιμα 1. 
> Ετσι λοιπον Chiefmate απο τα παιδια μου, αφιερωμενη η φωτο για σενα και σου ευχονται καλα ταξιδια!!
> 
> 
> DSC03198.JPG
> ...


 



Καλως τα τα παιδια μου!!!!
Για αλλη μια φορα αψογος Γιωργο!Σ ευχαριστω κ πες τα παιδια εκει οτι θα τους βαλουμε απο 40 ωρες στον καθενα για να συνεχισουν να ειναι χαμογελαστοι!!!!!

----------


## ChiefMate

Το περασμενο Σαββατο παρεληφθει το νεοτευκτο Bulk Carrier απο την Carras Hellas S.A.- "M/V AQUAPRINCESS" -απο τα ναυπηγεια Odense της Δανιας.
Αυτα τα καταπληκτικα πραγματικα bulkers ειναι 182000 DWT,με μηκος 294μ κ πλατος 45.
Ταξιδευουν με ταχυτητα 16kts in Ballast κ 15kts in Laden.
Πρωτο ταξιδι απο Fredericia προς Narvik κ εκφορτωση Eregli.

Καλοταξιδη να ειναι!!!!

Eρχονται φωτο που θα κοψουν την ανασα.......

aprc1.jpg
aprc3.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Πανέμορφο !Βαπόραρος! 
Ας είναι τυχερό και καλοτάξιδο !

----------


## ChiefMate

Παμε να την θαυμασουμε λιγο εσωτερικα!
aprc4.jpg
aprc5.jpg
aprc6.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

Πανέμοφο!! Καλοτάξιδο να είναι και πάντα καλές θάλασσες!

----------


## Leo

Ο πράκτορας στον Βόσπορο θα βγάλει φανταστικές φωτογραφίες κάτω από τις γέφυρες και όχι μόνο. Προχθές μας έφερε ένα σετ εκτυπωμένες μεγάλων διαστάσεων (από το ίδιο ακριβώς ταξίδι), σούπερ. Μακάρι να είναι ο ίδιος...

----------


## Naias II

*Αφιερωμένη στους ποντοπόρους*

----------


## Eng

Στον Chiefmate κατι απο Yellow Sea...

DSCI0624.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

> Στον Chiefmate κατι απο Yellow Sea...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67147



Καλημερα Γιωργο!
Να κ τα αγαπημενα μου μερη...Αυτες οι ομιχλες ειναι απο Shanghai κ πανω μεχρι το Bohai.Υποθετω απο καπου εκει ειναι τραβηγμενη η φωτο!

Ευχαριστω!!!!!

----------


## Eng

> Καλημερα Γιωργο!
> Να κ τα αγαπημενα μου μερη...Αυτες οι ομιχλες ειναι απο Shanghai κ πανω μεχρι το Bohai.Υποθετω απο καπου εκει ειναι τραβηγμενη η φωτο!
> 
> Ευχαριστω!!!!!


Καλημερα Στεφανε!

Ειναι λίγο πιο βορια της Shanghai. Ανεβαιναμε στο Quingdao για εκφορτωση!
Να εισαι καλα...

----------


## Eng

Chief για σενα...

DSC02590.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

από που κρεμάστηκες βρε παλαβέ για να βγάλεις αυτή τη φωτογραφία; απίστευτη και υπέροχη  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

> Chief για σενα...
> 
> DSC02590.JPG



Ποποποπο πρωι πρωι!!!!Εισαι φοβερος!
Με την σειρα μου να σου αφιερωσω κ εγω μια παρομοια,μαζι με την καλημερα μου!
Να σαι παντα καλα!

DSC00223.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

Κ συνεχιζουμε με μια βολτιτσα σε μια πανεμορφη κυρια!
Ξεκιναμε απο την γεφυρα,βλεπουμε προς Πλωρα κ στην συνεχεια πρυμα....

Eng,Μastrokosta,Leo,Bulkerman ας βγουμε στην βαρδιολα να καπνισουμε το τσιγαρακι μας να μας χτυπησει λιγος καθαρος αερας!

DSC00130.JPG

DSC00132.JPG

DSC00133.JPG

----------


## Leo

Έ ρε άπλες..... και μπουνάτσες!!! ευχαριστώ Chief, μια περατζά που να *μην* έχει μέσα Ινδικό την έκανα  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ChiefMate

Γιατι Captain?
Εχει λιγο σουελακι αλλα καλα ειναι!!
Στον Ινδικο παντως ειναι αυτη η φωτο...

----------


## Leo

Όχι Chief, με ανησυχεί η πειρατεία. Έχουμε φθάσει στα 1000 μίλια απο τις ακτές της Ανατολικής Αφρικής... 570 μίλα ΒΑ από τις Σεϋχέλλες και άλλα πολλά.... δεν λέει.
Φωτογραφίες σαν αυτές δεν είναι για ναυτικούς.... και δεν μας τιμούν γενικότερα.

bridge.JPG

P1040619.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

Εγω νομιζα πως το ελεγες απο πλευρας καιρων....
Τωρα στο θεμα αυτο,αν κ ανηκει σε αλλο topic,νομιζω δεν θα βρεθει λυση αμεσα,μιας κ αλλωστε βουιζει ο τοπος οτι πισω απο αυτα βρισκονται εφοπλιστες,κ μαλιστα που σερνουν πισω τους δανεια που αδυνατουν να πληρωσουν κ βαπορια orders που αδυνατουν να παραλαβουν.

Ιδωμεν.....

----------


## Leo

> Εγω νομιζα πως το ελεγες απο πλευρας καιρων....
> Τωρα στο θεμα αυτο,αν κ ανηκει σε αλλο topic,νομιζω δεν θα βρεθει λυση αμεσα,μιας κ αλλωστε βουιζει ο τοπος οτι πισω απο αυτα βρισκονται εφοπλιστες,κ μαλιστα που σερνουν πισω τους δανεια που αδυνατουν να πληρωσουν κ βαπορια orders που αδυνατουν να παραλαβουν.
> 
> Ιδωμεν.....


 
Μέχρι τότε, όλοι τραβάμε τα λούκια μας, περισσότερο εσείς που είστε στα πλοία. Σας εύχομαι ειρήνη ....  :Cool:

----------


## Natsios

Καλημέρα στη καλή παρέα με τις ομορφιές της αλλά και της αλήθειες της (πειρατεία)

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Κ συνεχιζουμε με μια βολτιτσα σε μια πανεμορφη κυρια!
> Ξεκιναμε απο την γεφυρα,βλεπουμε προς Πλωρα κ στην συνεχεια πρυμα....
> 
> Eng,Μastrokosta,Leo,Bulkerman ας βγουμε στην βαρδιολα να καπνισουμε το τσιγαρακι μας να μας χτυπησει λιγος καθαρος αερας!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67364
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67365
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67366


Λάμπει το πλοίο!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Όχι Chief, με ανησυχεί η πειρατεία. Έχουμε φθάσει στα 1000 μίλια απο τις ακτές της Ανατολικής Αφρικής... 570 μίλα ΒΑ από τις Σεϋχέλλες και άλλα πολλά.... δεν λέει.
> Φωτογραφίες σαν αυτές δεν είναι για ναυτικούς.... και δεν μας τιμούν γενικότερα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67381
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67382


Leo από ότι ξέρω σε άλλα πλοία βάζουν και ηλεκτροφόρα καλώδια... 
Λες και πας σε πόλεμο...Είσαι που είσαι κλεισμένος σε μια λαμαρίνα έχοντας και αυτα ολκληρώνεται ο ορισμός << φυλακή >>!!! :Sad:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Κ συνεχιζουμε με μια βολτιτσα σε μια πανεμορφη κυρια!
> Ξεκιναμε απο την γεφυρα,βλεπουμε προς Πλωρα κ στην συνεχεια πρυμα....
> 
> Eng,Μastrokosta,Leo,Bulkerman ας βγουμε στην βαρδιολα να καπνισουμε το τσιγαρακι μας να μας χτυπησει λιγος καθαρος αερας!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67364
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67365
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67366


Chief εμένα μου επιτρέπεις να παω να κάτσω πρύμα??? :Very Happy:

----------


## Dina

γεια σε ολουσ σας...εχω μια απορια παλι για μια εργασια μου..μου εχει ζητησει ο καθηγητησ σε ενα μαθημα να βρω ολα τα ειδη των ναυτιλιακων δανειων που περνουν οι εταιριες απο τις τραπεζες.γνωριζετε καποιο site που μπορω να τα βρω οολα συγκεντρωμενα γιατι εχω βρει καποια πραγματα αλλα λιγα

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Leo

> γεια σε ολουσ σας...εχω μια απορια παλι για μια εργασια μου..μου εχει ζητησει ο καθηγητησ σε ενα μαθημα να βρω ολα τα ειδη των ναυτιλιακων δανειων που περνουν οι εταιριες απο τις τραπεζες.γνωριζετε καποιο site που μπορω να τα βρω οολα συγκεντρωμενα γιατι εχω βρει καποια πραγματα αλλα λιγα
> 
> ευχαριστω πολυ


καλά κάνεις και ρωτάμε, αλλά οι ερωτήσεις μας θα πρέπει να είναι και στο ανάλογο θέμα. Υπάρχει λοιπόν ένα τέτοιο στο κομμάτι της εκπαίδευσης που αφ ενός  μπορείτε να ψάξετε, αφετέρου να ρωτήσετε σ εκείνο το θέμα τις απορίες ή στοιχεία για την εργασία σας.

----------


## ChiefMate

Κ αλλη μια φωτογραφια η οποια χαρακτηριζεται πιο καλλιτεχνικη,τραβηγμενη απο εναν Δανο,κ τον ευχαριστουμε....

aprc21.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Σπέσιαλ φωτο....... :Cool:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Κ συνεχιζουμε με μια βολτιτσα σε μια πανεμορφη κυρια!
> Ξεκιναμε απο την γεφυρα,βλεπουμε προς Πλωρα κ στην συνεχεια πρυμα....
> 
> Eng,Μastrokosta,Leo,Bulkerman ας βγουμε στην βαρδιολα να καπνισουμε το τσιγαρακι μας να μας χτυπησει λιγος καθαρος αερας!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67364
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67365
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67366


Πωωωωω!πω!αραζα άνετα για ώρες εκεί στην βαρδιολα ,αλλά και κατάπρυμα ξαπλωμένος στους κάβους ,να ακούω την προπέλα ,αλλά και κάνα τραγούδι απο την πατρίδα !
Όπως και να χει η θάλασσα ,είτε με τα όμορφα της ,είτε  τις αγριάδες της ,είναι μοναδική!
Να σαι καλά που μας χαρίζεις τέτοιες φωτογραφίες !

----------


## Eng

Πάντως Κωστη εδω σίγουρα ουτε να πατησεις δεν θα ηθελες...  :Very Happy: 

DSCI0806.JPG

----------


## Eng

Να αφιερώσω και απο δω μια φωτο σε όλους του εορταζοντες της Ποντοπόρου μιας και ειναι γιορτη του Αγιου Νικολα, με ευχη μου να ειναι υγειεις και να γυρισουν συντομα στις οικογενειες τους. Παντα ο Καπτα-Νικολας να ειναι στη πλωρη τους.

DSC02859.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

Καλά ταξίδια να έχουν οι ποντοπόροι μας και όσο το δυνατόν όμορφες γιορτές σε όποιο μέρος του κόσμου κι αν είναι!!!
Υ.Γ. ¶ραγε κάποια ψυχή που να γυρνάει αυτές τις μέρες?? Μαστροπανάγο καλά να περνάς και με το καλό η επιστροφή σου!!!

----------


## Eng

> Καλά ταξίδια να έχουν οι ποντοπόροι μας και όσο το δυνατόν όμορφες γιορτές σε όποιο μέρος του κόσμου κι αν είναι!!!
> Υ.Γ. ¶ραγε κάποια ψυχή που να γυρνάει αυτές τις μέρες?? Μαστροπανάγο καλά να περνάς και με το καλό η επιστροφή σου!!!


Εγω πάλι βλέπω με μεγάλη μου εκπληξη μια άλλη ψυχή να μας τιμά στα..μέρη μας.

Αφιερωμένη λοιπον σε σενα Φανούλα η παρακάτω φωτο απο τους..Ποντοπόρους.. :Very Happy:  και ελπίζουμε να σε βλέπουμε περισσοτερο και απο δω! 

DSC00431.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

> Εγω πάλι βλέπω με μεγάλη μου εκπληξη μια άλλη ψυχή να μας τιμά στα..μέρη μας.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη λοιπον σε σενα Φανούλα η παρακάτω φωτο απο τους..Ποντοπόρους.. και ελπίζουμε να σε βλέπουμε περισσοτερο και απο δω! 
> 
> DSC00431.JPG


Το ότι είμαστε της γέφυρας της ακτοπλοΐας, δε σημαίνει ότι δεν αγαπάμε όλη την υπόλοιπη ναυτιλία :Razz: !!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη φώτο Γιώργαρε και δεσμεύομαι να ανεβάσω μία από αυτές τις μέρες φώτο από την ποντοπόρο που έρχεται στα μέρη μας(Ασπροπυργάρα!!!) :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Eng

> Το ότι είμαστε της γέφυρας της ακτοπλοΐας, δε σημαίνει ότι δεν αγαπάμε όλη την υπόλοιπη ναυτιλία!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη φώτο Γιώργαρε και δεσμεύομαι να ανεβάσω μία από αυτές τις μέρες φώτο από την ποντοπόρο που έρχεται στα μέρη μας(Ασπροπυργάρα!!!)!!!


Μιας και αποτι βλέπω το θεματακι εμεινε με τη αφιερωση σου προς εμενα, θα συνεχίσω να σου αφιερωσω κάποια βαπορια συγκεντρωμενα σε μια φωτο αλλα διαφορετικων μεγεθων.
Ξεκινωντας απο τα αριστερα εχουμε, Post Panamax B.C, V.L.O.C. και η πλώρη ενος Cape 28 χρονων..

DSCI1481.JPG

Να εισαι καλα Φανουλα μου Χρονια σου Πολλα οτι επιθυμεις και καλη επιτυχια στις σπουδες σου!!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Μιας και αποτι βλέπω το θεματακι εμεινε με τη αφιερωση σου προς εμενα, θα συνεχίσω να σου αφιερωσω κάποια βαπορια συγκεντρωμενα σε μια φωτο αλλα διαφορετικων μεγεθων.
> Ξεκινωντας απο τα αριστερα εχουμε, Post Panamax B.C, V.L.O.C. και η πλώρη ενος Cape 28 χρονων..
> 
> DSCI1481.JPG
> 
> Να εισαι καλα Φανουλα μου Χρονια σου Πολλα οτι επιθυμεις και καλη επιτυχια στις σπουδες σου!!


Γιωργο επειδη βλεπω κινηση με τα VLOC,εχεις υλικο απο τις μετασκευες κ απο το πως ξεκιναει μεχρι το πως φτιαχνεται το βαπορι?
Εχω ακουσει πως χαρακτηριστικο τους ειναι οτι φτιαχνουν πολυ χαμηλο Hatch Coaming...Λοιπον????

----------


## Eng

> Γιωργο επειδη βλεπω κινηση με τα VLOC,εχεις υλικο απο τις μετασκευες κ απο το πως ξεκιναει μεχρι το πως φτιαχνεται το βαπορι?
> Εχω ακουσει πως χαρακτηριστικο τους ειναι οτι φτιαχνουν πολυ χαμηλο Hatch Coaming...Λοιπον????


Κοιτα, στο ναυπηγειο που ημουν μπορω να σου ανεβασω φωτο απο τομεις αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχει κανενα ιδιαιτερο νοημα να βλεπεις ασχετα ελασματα με ενισχυτικα. Μπορω ομως να σου ανεβασω μια φωτο που φαινονται τα Hatch Coamings και ειναι 2μ υψος.. Ο λογος ειναι γιατι το deck στα γκαζαδικα εχει μεγαλυτερο camber απο ενα φορτηγο λόγο της μεγαλυτερης ενισχυσης που δημιουργουμε εξαιτιας των εναλλαγων που δημιουργουν οι συνεχεις φορτοεκφορτωσεις (Sheer Forces + BMs). 
Ετσι οταν παμε να βαλουμε H/C σε ενα τετοια Deck ειναι σημαντικο να προσεξουμε τη χορδη του camber ουτοσώστε να αποφυγουμε cracks στο μεσος του H/C αλλα και στις περιβοητες γωνιες τους.
Οποτε αυτο που κανουμε ειναι να μεγαλωσουμε το H/C σε υψος με σκοπο να μπορει να παραλαμβανει τα φορτια των καμτικων δυναμεων που δεχεται.
(Τα υπολοιπα απο κοντα...  :Wink:  :Very Happy: )

DSC02231.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

> Κοιτα, στο ναυπηγειο που ημουν μπορω να σου ανεβασω φωτο απο τομεις αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχει κανενα ιδιαιτερο νοημα να βλεπεις ασχετα ελασματα με ενισχυτικα. Μπορω ομως να σου ανεβασω μια φωτο που φαινονται τα Hatch Coamings και ειναι 2μ υψος.. Ο λογος ειναι γιατι το deck στα γκαζαδικα εχει μεγαλυτερο camber απο ενα φορτηγο λόγο της μεγαλυτερης ενισχυσης που δημιουργουμε εξαιτιας των εναλλαγων που δημιουργουν οι συνεχεις φορτοεκφορτωσεις (Sheer Forces + BMs). 
> Ετσι οταν παμε να βαλουμε H/C σε ενα τετοια Deck ειναι σημαντικο να προσεξουμε τη χορδη του camber ουτοσώστε να αποφυγουμε cracks στο μεσος του H/C αλλα και στις περιβοητες γωνιες τους.
> Οποτε αυτο που κανουμε ειναι να μεγαλωσουμε το H/C σε υψος με σκοπο να μπορει να παραλαμβανει τα φορτια των καμτικων δυναμεων που δεχεται.
> (Τα υπολοιπα απο κοντα... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02231.JPG


 
Κατανοητα!
Λοιπον τα λεμε σε λιγο στο Safety Commitee Meeting 01/2010...

----------


## zozef

Καλο σας απογευμα, Το TROPIKAL MORN κανει την πετρελευση του αροδου στη Συρο
P1030009.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Καλο σας απογευμα, Το TROPIKAL MORN κανει την πετρελευση του αροδου στη Συρο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71882


μπανανες πηρατε η το αφησατε και εφυγε ?

----------


## φανούλα

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους Eng και mastropanagos!!!
Με την ευχή στον δεύτερο ποντοπόρο, να δέσει με όσα σχοινιά έχει η φώτο και το καράβι του και με το καλό να γυρίσει πίσω :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## napapijri

στο Πέραμα 22-ΜΑΙΟΥ

----------


## Eng

> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους Eng και mastropanagos!!!
> Με την ευχή στον δεύτερο ποντοπόρο, να δέσει με όσα σχοινιά έχει η φώτο και το καράβι του και με το καλό να γυρίσει πίσω!!!


Σε ευχαριστω καλη μου!
Αφιερωνω και γω ενα..απογευματινο τοπιο μετα το περας της εργασιας..

DSC03225.JPG

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

και μια φωτογραφια απο το Propontis του Τσακου

Ship+Photo+PROPONTISvaporas.jpg

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

Δυο φρεσκιες φωτογραφιες, απο το παραπανω.

----------


## φανούλα

> Σε ευχαριστω καλη μου!
> Αφιερωνω και γω ενα..απογευματινο τοπιο μετα το περας της εργασιας..
> 
> DSC03225.JPG


Relaaaaaax..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Τέλος η δουλειά και η θάλασσα λάδι!!! Αυτά είναι!!!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Σε ευχαριστω καλη μου!
> Αφιερωνω και γω ενα..απογευματινο τοπιο μετα το περας της εργασιας..
> 
> DSC03225.JPG



Με κανα δυο μετρα swell θα συμπληρωνα!
Ετσι Γιωργο??

----------


## Eng

> Με κανα δυο μετρα swell θα συμπληρωνα!
> Ετσι Γιωργο??


Να με συγχωρεις Φανουλα μου αλλα ειναι το ματι του Chief, που σαν πιο εμπειρο εντοπιζει καπως καλυτερα....

Chief.. δεν νομιζω πως χρειαζεται να απαντησω ετσι????

----------


## mastropanagos

Αφου σας καλησπερισω ολους και σας πω καλη χρονια μιας και σημερα ξεμπαρκαρα,σας ανεβαζω και μια φωτο για αρχη....
DSC00105 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> Αφου σας καλησπερισω ολους και σας πω καλη χρονια μιας και σημερα ξεμπαρκαρα,σας ανεβαζω και μια φωτο για αρχη....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72631


Μαστροπαναγο καλως ηρθες!!!Αυτη για σενα :Very Happy: 

P1120553_resize.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μαστροπαναγο καλως ηρθες!!!Αυτη για σενα
> 
> P1120553_resize.JPG


Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω... :Very Happy: 
DSC01042 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Eng

> Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω...
> DSC01042 (Custom).JPG


Και απο μενα αυτο....
Σιγουρα σου λεει κατι....

Καλωσορισες Φιλαρακι μου... Μας ελειψες!!!!

DSCI0036.JPG

----------


## corazon

DSC00727.JPG

Επιτελους καταφερα να βαλω φωτο!!!!!!!    :Smile: 

Μου την εστειλε ο καλος μου πριν κανα 20 ημερο απο Κινα!!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

[QUOTE=corazon;301095]DSC00727.JPG

Επιτελους καταφερα να βαλω φωτο!!!!!!!  :Smile: 

Μου την εστειλε ο καλος μου πριν κανα 20 ημερο απο Κινα!!!![/QUOTE


Χιονισμένο ΡΑΝΑΜΑΧ!!! Αυτή είναι φωτό!!!

----------


## ChiefMate

Ετσι,ετσι!
Παμε να δουμε που θα ειναι ο Chief απο την Τριτη...
Αφιερωμενες στους καλους μου φιλους!

abrz1.jpg
abrz2.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ετσι,ετσι!
> Παμε να δουμε που θα ειναι ο Chief απο την Τριτη...
> Αφιερωμενες στους καλους μου φιλους!
> 
> abrz1.jpg
> abrz2.jpg


 
Καλά ταξίδια να χεις Chief !!! απ΄ότι είδα πας στους σχιστομάτιδες ε??

----------


## mastrokostas

Βαποραρος !Καλά ταξίδια να έχεις φίλε ,γαλήνιες θάλασσες ,να πέραση γρήγορα ο καιρός , και με το κάλο να έρθεις πίσω στην πατρίδα στους δικούς σου ανθρώπους !!

----------


## ChiefMate

Λαθος διαβασα το μηνυμα!
Ευχαριστω φιλοι μου Bulkerman κ Κωστα!
Σ αυτους που να μην πω καμια κουβεντα!Τα τελευταια 3 χρονια ολο εκει περα γυριζω κ το βαπορι αυτο που ολο εκανε Ευρωπη τωρα που παω μεσα,κολλησε εκει περα!
Θα γυρισει ο τροχος ομως.....!!!!
Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες!

----------


## nkr

Αφιερωμενη η επομενη φωτογραφια σε ολους τους ποντοπορους που μας λειπουν.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1263579583

PHOTO Javier Alonso

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τους φίλους Μastropanagos και Chief Mate!
Mastropanago καλώς ήρθες!Καλή συνέχεια στην σχολή!
Φίλε Chief Mate καλά ταξίδια να έχεις, πάντα ήρεμες θάλασσες και με το καλό να γυρίσεις πάλι στην πατρίδα!!*
P7245350.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

Nα εισαι καλα!
Σ ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Καλα ταξιδια φιλε chiefmate....
DSC00296 (Custom).JPG
DSC00297 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Natsios

Γεια σου μαστροπανάγο με τα γκαζάδικά σου. Αυτό για σένα

DSC00941.JPG

Και αυτη για τον chief. Καλές θάλασσες φίλε και καλή επιστροφή

DSC01231.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Ανταποδιδω στο φιλο Νατσιο...!!! :Very Happy: 
DSC00674 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλά ταξίδια Chief Mate...
Καλώς ήρθες μαστρο Πανάγο...

¨οπως στη φωτογραφία του μαστρρο Παναάγου άλλοι πάνε άλλοι έρχονται (αλήθεια σε ποιο μέρος είναι :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Καλά ταξίδια Chief Mate...
> Καλώς ήρθες μαστρο Πανάγο...
> 
> ¨οπως στη φωτογραφία του μαστρρο Παναάγου άλλοι πάνε άλλοι έρχονται (αλήθεια σε ποιο μέρος είναι


Καλως σε βρηκα Παναγιωτη..
Σιγκαπουρη ειναι η φωτο.. :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

> Ανταποδιδω στο φιλο Νατσιο...!!!
> DSC00674 (Custom).JPG


Τα ποντοπόρα αρχίζουν και ξαναπαίρνουν φόρα.... πως φαίνεται ότι γύρισε ο πιο μεγάλος γκαζάς του φόρουμ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ....!!!!

----------


## ChiefMate

Φιλοι μου καλημερα απο το Hong Kong!
Λοιπον το βαπορι δεν εφτασε ακομα κ ειπαμε να ξεκουραστουμε στο ξενοδοχειο μετα απο την κουραστικη πτηση κ αυριο πρωι να παμε μεσα σιγα σιγα!
Λοιπον αυτους τους 8 μηνες των διακοπων περασα τις καλυτερες στιγμες της ζωης μου κ θα ηθελα το μοιραστω με τους φιλους μου αυτο!
Ευχαριστω για τις αφιερωσεις,σας αντευχομαι υγεια κ θα σας εχω ολους στο μυαλο μου!
Οταν ξαναυπαρξει ιντερνετ θα τα ξαναπουμε!
Να ειστε ολοι καλα!

----------


## Leo

Καλά ταξίδια να έχεις Chief!! καλή δύναμη  :Very Happy: 
Φυσικά και είπιαμε χθες στην υγειά σου όπως σου είχαμε υποσχεθεί   :Wink: .

----------


## BULKERMAN

Chief καλά ταξίδια να χεις και με το καλό να γυρίσεις!!

----------


## napapijri

chief καλά ταξιδια να εχεισ και καλεσ θαλασσεσ!!

----------


## corazon

> 


*Καλημερα!!
Βλεπω φωτο αλλα αυτη με συγκλονισε!!! Πειτε μου οτι δε συμβαινει πολυ συχνα αυτο το φαινομενο γιατι το Νοεμβριο, πρωτα ο Θεος, που θα βρεθω κιεγω εκει μαλλον θα παθω συγκοπη!! Μ'αρεσει που ενιωθα κιαπο τις τυχερες που δε με πιανει η θαλασσα... αλλα ΚΑΜΙΑ σχεση τα 8 μποφορακια νοτιοδυτικων στο καβο ντορο μπροστα σ'αυτες τις προβαταρες!! Παναγια μου!! Το βλεπω και μουδιαζω!!! Ρε παιδια, τι να πω?? Ειστε πολυ δυνατοι!!!!!! Πως δε σας πιανει φοβος...
Και ο αντρας μου, αμα τον ρωταω να μου πει αν εχει πεσει σε κακοκαιρια η αν εχει να θυμαται ασχημα σκηνικα..... η σιωπη του προς απαντηση μου..... Τωρα καταλαβαινω ποσο ¨ χρυση¨ ειναι μαλλον ωρες ωρες η σιωπη, γιατι  μια εικονα = 1000 λεξεις!!!
*

----------


## corazon

[QUOTE=Ξενοκράτης;33637]Παμε λοιπον....Μερικα Απο την Συλλογη με τα Cargo...!!!





*ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Cargo for ever!!!!!!!!!!!! *

----------


## corazon

*Μα βρε παιδια... ειδα τοσες και τοσες φωτο που ζαλιστηκα και δεν ειδα ουτε μια του Marigo P... Κανενας δεν εχει ταξιδεψει με αυτο το καραβι??? Δε λεω παιζει ρολο και σε ποια εταιρια δουλευεις, αλλα ουτε ενας???????????????!!!!!!!! Σας αφιερωνω λοιπον εγω αυτη που μου την εστειλε ο αντρας μου πριν λιγο καιρο απο  την Κινα.
Τωρα αγαπω αυτο...μετα που θα ξαναμπαρκαρει θ'αγαπω αλλο... 

*DSC00600.JPG

----------


## nkr

Το HANJIN SHENZHEN αφηνει την Ελλαδα.Αφιερωμενη στους ποντοπορους μας. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 



Πισω διακρινεται το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ

----------


## Nikos_V

Μια φωτο απο την αυλη μου αφιερωμενη στον Μαστροβασιλη :Wink: 


P1090318.JPG

----------


## Eng

Δρομος... Ο λιγοτεροο ταξιδεμενος, αγνωστος για καποιους, Ζωη για καποιους άλλους!! Το καθε κυμα που φευγει μεγαλώνει την προσμονη αυτών των..παράξενων οδηπόρων.

DSCI0796.JPG

----------


## corazon

> Δρομος... Ο λιγοτεροο ταξιδεμενος, αγνωστος για καποιους, Ζωη για καποιους άλλους!! Το καθε κυμα που φευγει μεγαλώνει την προσμονη αυτών των..παράξενων οδηπόρων.
> 
> DSCI0796.JPG



*Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!*

----------


## manoubras 33

Wild Heather στα ναυπηγεια νεωριου, για ολους τους παντοπορους ταξιδευτες! 
P5240002.JPG

----------


## serifos

ανατολικα των Φιλλιπινων ,απο Ινδονησια για Κινα...


CIMG2053.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

> ανατολικα των Φιλλιπινων ,απο Ινδονησια για Κινα...
> 
> 
> CIMG2053.JPG



Είχαμε καιρό να δούμε φώτο σε αυτό το θέμα αλλά  μπήκε μια και καλή!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> ανατολικα των Φιλλιπινων ,απο Ινδονησια για Κινα...
> 
> 
> CIMG2053.JPG


Απίθανη φωτο !!! Και ο καιρός ...φίδια !

----------


## Leo

Το ότι το βαπόρι είναι τζιτζί, κουκλάρα, αστράφτει, λάμπει, είναι ένα καμάρι..... δεν σας λέει κάτι? Όλο μαζί είναι μάλλον δυό φορές πανέμορφο το σκηνικό τηςν φωτογραφίας. Αν ψηφίζαμε φωτογραφία του μήνα το είχε πάρι το χρυσό ασυζητητί.... serifos, συγχαρητήρια και λίγα λέω.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> ανατολικα των Φιλλιπινων ,απο Ινδονησια για Κινα...
> 
> 
> CIMG2053.JPG


Βορεια των Φιλλιπινων,πανω απο τη Λουζον,ανεβαινοντας για Ιαπωνια...
DSC00379.jpg
DSC00383.jpg

----------


## zozef

mastropanagos πολυ καλη η φωτοφραφια σου! Και το πλοιο σε καλη κατασταση ,αλλα του φιλου serifos εχει το κατι παραπανω οπως εγραψε και ο Leo ,*μπραβω και στους δυο.*

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το ότι το βαπόρι είναι τζιτζί, κουκλάρα, αστράφτει, λάμπει, είναι ένα καμάρι..... δεν σας λέει κάτι? Όλο μαζί είναι μάλλον δυό φορές πανέμορφο το σκηνικό τηςν φωτογραφίας. Αν ψηφίζαμε φωτογραφία του μήνα το είχε πάρι το χρυσό ασυζητητί.... serifos, συγχαρητήρια και λίγα λέω.


Μας έκλεψε την ματιά η φουρτούνα ,και το μυαλό μας πήγε αμέσως στην δυσκολία του ταξιδιού !Εσείς οι καπεταναίοι όμως δεν καταλαβαίνεται απο αυτά !Το βαπόρι σας μόνο !!!   :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 



> Βορεια των Φιλλιπινων,πανω απο τη Λουζον,ανεβαινοντας για Ιαπωνια...
> DSC00379.jpg
> DSC00383.jpg


Έλα ρε Παναγο με την βαποράρα σου !  Σαν στεριά είναι !

----------


## Eng

Να τα, να τα!! Βλέπω και Φορτηγισους και Γκαζαδες. Τωρα.. εγω που ανηκώ..ωραιο ερωτημα! Θα το δειτε στην πορεια.. Για την ωρα..Gulf of Lions, τραβώντας πορεία προς Γιβραλταρ. Αφιερωμενο σε ολους σας!!

IMAGE0033.JPG.JPG

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Τα παρακάτω πλοία ανήκουν στην ελληνική εταιρεία GOLDENPORT SHIPMANAGEMENT LTD του Δράγνη
και άλλα πολλά tankers,bulk carriers & containers που για να μάθετε λεπτομέρειες & χαρακτηριστικά μπορείτε να επισκεφθείτε το site της εταιρείας www.goldenport.gr

ALPINE PERSEFONE.jpg
Ship+Photo+MSC+ACCRA.jpg
TILOS.jpg
VASOS.jpg
SAMOS.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Μ/V Leon I στη ράδα του Πειραιά το 2003.
Σήμερα καρφίτσες

DSC02046.JPG

----------


## Eng

Ή ακομα και ξυραφακια Gillet!!!
Αφιερωμενη σε σενα φιλαρακι μου!!!
C.O.T απο ασφαλταδικο!

DSC03767.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> Ή ακομα και ξυραφακια Gillet!!!
> Αφιερωμενη σε σενα φιλαρακι μου!!!
> C.O.T απο ασφαλταδικο!
> 
> DSC03767.JPG


¶ντε να μην σου δουλέψουν τα heating coils να δω πως θα 
βγάλεις το φορτίο μετά :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> ¶ντε να μην σου δουλέψουν τα heating coils να δω πως θα 
> βγάλεις το φορτίο μετά


Και ξερεις ε, βασικα ειναι Therman Oils! Η θερμοκρασια του λαδιου μεσα στα coils ειναι 175 βαθμοι. Οποτε θα με ανησυχισει και κατι αλλο.. Αν δεν μου δουλευει η A/E ή δεν μου ανεβαζει το καζανι επαρκη πιεση...
Not bad ε??  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

το περασμένο καλοκαίρι ο Νικόλας είπε να πάει από την μεριά του Δυρραχίου και μέσα στα άλλα πέτυχα και αυτό το όμορφο βαπόρι !
αφιερωμένο σε ολους τους ποντοπόρους του θέματος !
P9090664.jpg
SCOTTISH STAR

----------


## Eng

Ααααχχχχχχχχχ...
(Αυτο εχω να πω...)
Που ειναι αυτη η ελευθερια? Σιγουρα οχι κρυμενη πισω απο ενα γραφειο ή σε μια οθονη Η/Υ. 

DSC01879.JPG

----------


## zozef

Καλο σας απογευμα,απαγορευτικο σημερα και στη Συρο,και ο ποντοπορος στην πορεια του κανονικα,αφιερωμενο στους ποντοπορους.
Αντίγραφο από P2270016.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Με αυτή την φωτογραφία, η οποία δεν είναι δικιά μου θέλω να ευχηθώ στον φίλο μου τον Κώστα, καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες. Μπαρκάρει σαν δόκιμος μηχανής και το πλοίο που μπαρκάρει είναι αυτό... 

Καλά ταξίδια και να προσέχεις ! Καλές Θάλασσες και στην πλώρη σου ο ¶η Νικόλας !

ELLINIS-80.jpg

----------


## Eng

Θαναση.. δικια σου η επομενη..

DSC03787.JPG

Toda Avante φιλε! Και καλη βδομαδα!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργαρε... Οι ίδιες ευχές και για σένα φίλε !

----------


## mastropanagos

1η φωτο bunker στον Σαν Ευσταθιο,μολις ειχα κλεισει 20ημερο στο καραβι...
και η 2η φωτο ειναι φορτωση απο Ανγκολα,εκει ειχα κλεισει εναμιση μηνα.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..Αφιερωμενες στο μαστροκωστα που μιλουσαμε αρκετα συχνα σε ολη τη διαρκεια του μπαρκου...
DSC00023.jpg
DSC00046a.jpg

----------


## owner

DSCN5631.jpg
ΛΙΓΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΟΥΗΔΙΑΣ (ΒΟLLSTA)
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ  ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ..

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ένα σύντομο βίντεο που έφτιαξα με στιγμιότυπα από την χιονόπτωση που έπληττε την Αγγλία, τα οποία μου έφερε ο πατέρας μου μόλις επέστρεψε από το μπάρκο του στο M/T Mindoro το οποίο εμφανίζεται στο βίντεο..*

----------


## Eng

> *Ένα σύντομο βίντεο που έφτιαξα με στιγμιότυπα από την χιονόπτωση που έπληττε την Αγγλία, τα οποία μου έφερε ο πατέρας μου μόλις επέστρεψε από το μπάρκο του στο M/T Mindoro το οποίο εμφανίζεται στο βίντεο..*


Παρα πολύ καλή δουλεια Γιαννάκη!
 :Very Happy: 

DSC00712.JPG

----------


## Eng

Ααααχχ να πάρουμε μια ανασα απο την αλμύρα της θάλασσας...
Να νιωσουμε το δροσερο spray στο προσωπο μας..
Και να ταξιδεψουμε μεσω του βαθυ γαλάζιου στον άδυτο κόσμο των σκέψεων και των αναμνήσεων..
Αφιερωμένη λοιπόν στους...ρομαντικους στοχαστες των κυμμάτων (της ζωής).

DSC00583.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Υπέροχη φωτογραφία Γιώργο..!!
Για σένα μία παρόμοια φωτογραφία του πατέρα μου από το τελευταίο μπάρκο του...*
DSC01517.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> *Υπέροχη φωτογραφία Γιώργο..!!
> Για σένα μία παρόμοια φωτογραφία του πατέρα μου από το τελευταίο μπάρκο του...*
> DSC01517.JPG


Καταπληκτική, μπράβο!

----------


## zozef

Καλο σας απογευμα
P3280018NA.JPG

----------


## owner

DSCN4904.jpg

DSCN4902.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Απιθανες φωτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eng

Αφιερωμενη στον προλαλισαντα και σε ολους τους καλους μου φιλους που ευχηθηκανε!!
Κατι απο Ν.Ατλαντικο..

DSCN0581.JPG

----------


## Northern_Lights



----------


## Adventure

> *Ένα σύντομο βίντεο που έφτιαξα με στιγμιότυπα από την χιονόπτωση που έπληττε την Αγγλία, τα οποία μου έφερε ο πατέρας μου μόλις επέστρεψε από το μπάρκο του στο M/T Mindoro το οποίο εμφανίζεται στο βίντεο..*


  Εξαιρετικο το βιντεο!!πολυ καλη ιδεα να το ανεβασεις!

----------


## Eng

Καλημερα σε ολους!!

DSC00152.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Capetan Costis της Τomasos brothers τον Αυγουστο του '09 στην Συρο, μετα τον δεξαμενισμο του!
P9010606.JPG

----------


## john1980

ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΜΑ

25334_1384477819243_1450935329_970771_1825516_n.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Manolis P. έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου......
DSCF4602.jpg

----------


## Roger Rabbit



----------


## Roger Rabbit

Τα ταξίδια στα δυτικά μήκη δημιουργούν τις πιο ωραίες εικόνες!
Συμφωνείς Παναγιώτη;;
 :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> 


Εγραψες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Καλησπερα σας - εχει κανεις φωτο απο τα Costamare_μεγαθηρια της σειρας COSCO? [COSCO HELLAS - COSCO NINGBO - COSCO YANTIAN]



ευχαριστω

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Καλησπερα σας - εχει κανεις φωτο απο τα Costamare_μεγαθηρια της σειρας COSCO? [COSCO HELLAS - COSCO NINGBO - COSCO YANTIAN]
> 
> 
> 
> ευχαριστω


http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/gr/...mmsi=240511000

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/gr/...mmsi=240499000

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/gr/...mmsi=240513000

----------


## Eng

Αντε καλημερα σε ολους..
Καλη Κυριακη!!

DSC03919.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

Τετάρτη σήμερα...μέρα των ποντοπόρων :Wink: ....!!!!

DSCN2258.JPG

----------


## Eng

Futjairah outer anchorage.
Ενα ομορφο απογευμα.. :Sad:  με 45 βαθμους..

DSC01216.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

Για να δουμε κ λιγο απο Σιγκαπουρη...
Μαστρο Κωστα δεν ακουστηκες δυο μερες τωρα!
abre1.jpg
abre2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα Chief με τις ομορφιές σου. Καλή βάρδια και καλά ταξίδια. Τον Κώστα δεν τον χωράει η Ελλάδα, πετάχτηκε δίπλα να φάει προσούτο κι έρχεται... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

> Καλημέρα Chief με τις ομορφιές σου. Καλή βάρδια και καλά ταξίδια. Τον Κώστα δεν τον χωράει η Ελλάδα, πετάχτηκε δίπλα να φάει προσούτο κι έρχεται...


Χαχα!Καλο ειναι να ξεφευγει κ αυτος λιγο!!!Δεν μπορεις να πεις,κουκλα την εχω ε??????

----------


## Natsios

Γεια σου Chief με τη κουκλάρα σου! Μας σκέφτεσι οπου και να είσαι, να είσαι  καλά! Καλά ταξίδια και καλες θάλασσες

----------


## Eng

Καπου.. καποτε...

DSC01769.JPG

----------


## Eng

Και σε καποια στιγμη φτασαμε... Β.Κινα Rizao..

16090004.jpg

----------


## owner

Ship+Photo+ICE+QUEEN 30.jpg

ΣΤΟ ΚΙΕΛΟ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΟΥΣ

Μ/V ICE QUEEN

----------


## nalag

καπου στον ατλαντικο με ενα suezmax tanker

DSCF0052.jpg

----------


## ChiefMate

Μα καλα ολοι διακοπες ειστε?Εκτος απο τον Captain Leo κ τον Eng που τα ειπαμε τηλεφωνικα οι υπολοιποι που γυρνατε?
Bulkerman,Mastrokosta τι γινεται?
Αντε να μαζευτουμε γιατι υπαρχει υλικο κ πρεπει να το συζητησουμε!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μα καλα ολοι διακοπες ειστε?Εκτος απο τον Captain Leo κ τον Eng που τα ειπαμε τηλεφωνικα οι υπολοιποι που γυρνατε?
> Bulkerman,Mastrokosta τι γινεται?
> Αντε να μαζευτουμε γιατι υπαρχει υλικο κ πρεπει να το συζητησουμε!



Chief γύρισες ??Να πω καλωσήρθες??

----------


## Leo

Πες του, γύρισε....   :Very Happy:

----------


## BULKERMAN

Ε τότε να πω καλωσήρθες κ καλή ξεκούραση!!!!

Α και περιμένουμε υλικό...!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μα καλα ολοι διακοπες ειστε?Εκτος απο τον Captain Leo κ τον Eng που τα ειπαμε τηλεφωνικα οι υπολοιποι που γυρνατε?
> Bulkerman,Mastrokosta τι γινεται?
> Αντε να μαζευτουμε γιατι υπαρχει υλικο κ πρεπει να το συζητησουμε!


Φίλε καλώς ήρθες !

----------


## Spiros1986



----------


## D3m0n1ac

Rio De La Plata, Πηγάινοντας για Villa Constitucion, Argentina. Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους ποντοπόρους!

----------


## Eng

Καπου σε ενα αγκυροβολιο στη Μαυριτανια..

IMG_0008.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> Rio De La Plata, Πηγάινοντας για Villa Constitucion, Argentina. Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους ποντοπόρους!


Πανέμορφη εικόνα ! :Wink: 




> Καπου σε ενα αγκυροβολιο στη Μαυριτανια..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104975


Φίλε τι κούκλα είναι αυτή !!!!!!!!:shock:

----------


## Eng

> Πανέμορφη εικόνα !
> 
> 
> 
> Φίλε τι κούκλα είναι αυτή !!!!!!!!:shock:


Δεσποινης ετων 22.. Ριξαμε πολυ δουλεια εκει μονο με το πληρωμα. Ολο μα ολο
το deck εγινε chipping με αεροματσακονο και μετα βαψιμο με spray. Και κατω εγινε δουλεια.. Αλλα ειναι αυτο ρε Κωστη μου, το συναισθημα να κοιτας απο την κοντρα γεφυρα και να σκεφτεσαι πως.."Τα καταφεραμε ρε φιλε..".
Αυτο ειναι Ευτυχια καμια φορα...

----------


## mike_rodos

*Για όλους τους ναυτικούς μας.... Καπετάν Κομνηνός*

DSCN5370.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Για όλους τους ναυτικούς μας.... Καπετάν Κομνηνός*
> 
> DSCN5370.jpg


Φίλε πολύ ωραία η φωτό!

Αλλά το θέμα λέει ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ κ όχι  ΜΟΤΟΡΣΙΠ...Πρέπει να μάθουμε αυτή τη διαφορά.

----------


## Thanasis89

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ φωτογραφία Μιχάλη... Πολύ σωστά όμως είναι ένα πολύ γλυκό και ακούραστο motoshipaki...  :Very Happy:   :Wink:

----------


## Natsios

Να δούμε και κάτι διαφορετικό από μέσα.
Πλύσιμο αμπαριών μετά από φορτίο σόγιας 

cargo holds washing4.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

> Να δούμε και κάτι διαφορετικό από μέσα.
> Πλύσιμο αμπαριών μετά από φορτίο σόγιας 
> 
> cargo holds washing4.JPG


Αυτες ειναι φωτο!Ισως το ευκολοτερο πλυσιμο...
Το ζορι ειναι απο καρβουνο ή μινεραλι να πλυνεις για σογια!

----------


## zozef

> Αυτες ειναι φωτο!Ισως το ευκολοτερο πλυσιμο...
> Το ζορι ειναι απο καρβουνο ή μινεραλι να πλυνεις για σογια!


Το ευκολοτερο πλυσιμο ειναι ,τα φιλτα στο μηνανοστασιο ποιος τα *καθαριζει*??????

----------


## ChiefMate

> Το ευκολοτερο πλυσιμο ειναι ,τα φιλτα στο μηνανοστασιο ποιος τα *καθαριζει*??????



Ας μην φορτωνουν τα βαπορια τοτε για να μην καθαριζετε φιλτρα...
Τι θα λεγατε???? :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ας μην φορτωνουν τα βαπορια τοτε για να μην καθαριζετε φιλτρα...
> Τι θα λεγατε????


Καπετάνιε μην μου πειράζεις  τους μηχανικούς !!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Natsios

¶ντε πάλι!! Γιατί δε τραβάει η ρουφιάνα! Chief τι θα γίνει με 
αυτή τη κατάσταση? Δεν θα προλάβουν να στεγνώσουν τα 
αμπάρια και θα έχουμε μουρμούρες πάλι. 
Μας βλέπω με καμιά τσαφα-τσούφα να τραβάμε σεντίνες
πάλι. 

DSC09950.JPG

Κουτί σεντινών αμπαριού (Cargo holds bilge well). 
Μπορούμε να το παρομοιάσουμε σαν τον "νεροχύτη" του αμπαριού. 
Βρίσκονται πρύμα δεξια και αριστερά σε κάθε αμπάρι και χρησιμοποιούνται
για την αντληση των υδάτων, μέσω μηχανοστασίου, είτε από πλυσίματα
είτε από φορτία που παρουσιάζουν στράγγισμα νερών κατα τη μεταφορά
τους η ακόμα και σε emergency καταστάσεις  από εισροή θάλασσας στο
αμπάρι.
Η φωτογραφία (αυτή είχα- ούτε θυμάμε από που) είναι ενδεικτική και δεν
είναι αντιπροσωπευτική μιας καλής/καθαρής σεντίνας. Δίνει μια ιδέα όμως
της διάταξης

----------


## Leo

Καθαρές σεντίνες έχουν μόνο τα νεότευκτα  :Razz: .  Μετά την πρώτη φόρτωση ενός εμπλουτισμένου μεταλεύματος...... άστα να πάνε. :Very Happy:

----------


## Natsios

> Καθαρές σεντίνες έχουν μόνο τα νεότευκτα .  Μετά την πρώτη φόρτωση ενός εμπλουτισμένου μεταλεύματος...... άστα να πάνε.


Βαράμε υπερωρίες?:!: 
Να τα ακούνε αυτά κάποιοι μηχανικοί που γκρινιάζουν :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Eng

> Να δούμε και κάτι διαφορετικό από μέσα.
> Πλύσιμο αμπαριών μετά από φορτίο σόγιας 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105979


Θυμαμαι καποτε ειχα παει για επιθεωρηση σε ενα βαπορι που ηταν ακριβως στην παραπανω κατασταση αλλα καπου στο Walvis Bay. Ειχα παει να δω τα lower stools και μεσα ειχε μαζευτει σαπια σογια..... Οποιος εχει βιωσει μια τετοια κατασταση μπορει να καταλαβει....

----------


## Leo

Για τον Νatsios που σήμερα έχει γεννέθλια, μια "ποντοπόρα" φωτογραφία που θα αφήσει ερωτηματικά.....

Χρόνια σου Πολλά, υγεία και χαρά σ όλη την οικογένεια. 
¶ντε ότιο κάνεις σήμερα, γιατί αύριο έχουμε δουλειά, να σκατζάρουμε καδένες, μέτρα κλειδιά να ξεκινήσουμε  :Very Happy: 
DSC07295anchors.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> Για τον Νatsios που σήμερα έχει γεννέθλια, μια "ποντοπόρα" φωτογραφία που θα αφήσει ερωτηματικά.....
> 
> Χρόνια σου Πολλά, υγεία και χαρά σ όλη την οικογένεια. 
> ¶ντε ότιο κάνεις σήμερα, γιατί αύριο έχουμε δουλειά, να σκατζάρουμε καδένες, μέτρα κλειδιά να ξεκινήσουμε 
> DSC07295anchors.JPG


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου Cpt. Να είσαι καλά!

Βλέπω καμια δεκαριά κλειδιά εκει πάνω, μαρκαρισμένα όλα εντάξει.
Ρίξε μια ματιά και στην παλιά καδένα που κοντεύει να γίνει κοκορέτσι!

ANCHOR MED.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σένιες οι καδένες! Με τα κλειδιά μαρκαρισμένα! (11 κλειδιά  η μία και 10 η άλλη είναι ή μέτρησα λάθος; )
Χρόνια πολλά κια από μένα!

----------


## dokimakos21

DELTA KANARIS-Έξω από τα Κύθηρα..!
P9053684.jpg


Ελπίζω να την έβαλα στο σωστό θέμα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΤΟ 'MAERSK KYRENIA' ΣΤΟ ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ [Container terminal]

----------


## helatros68

Κινηση φορτηγων πλοιων στον Πειραια (ναι υπαρχουν και τετοια στην περιοχη...)

Αναχωρηση του Ocean Star (κατασκευης 1982) στις 30.4.2010
Αναχωρηση του Wu Chang hai (κατασκευης 1998) στις 30.4.2010
Αφιξη του Sea Resolve (Κατασκευης 1983) στις 30.4.2010

ocean star 1 30.4.2010.jpg

wu changhai 30.4.2010.jpg

sea resolve 1 30.4.2010.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το Sea Resolve τελικά το έχουμε φωτογραφίσει και από δεξιά (παραπάνω) και από αριστερά εδώ. Ωράιο σκαρί πραγματικά...

----------


## helatros68

Το Elver κατασκευης 1985 εξω απο τον Πειραια στις 24.3.2010

elver.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Συνεπως μπορειτε να αφαιρεσετε την φωτογραφια αφου υπαρχει ηδη. Ευχαριστω για την επισημανση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μα δεν υπάρχει λόγονα αφαιρεθεί η φωτογραφία και δεν ήταν για αυτό το λογο η επισήμανση. Αν΄τιθετα τώρα έχουμε μια ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα τυ αποριού και μερικές λεπτομέρειες όπως τα ποδάρια και τους ρονάρηδες στα κρένια και αν δεν κάνω λάθος τη σκάλα του πιλότου.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

το βιντεακι που ακολουθει το βρηκα τυχαια 
απο τον asphalion 123

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hbG9C6bhZE&feature=fvw

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΙΩΤΩΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΩΝ....
πηγή: www.shipspotting.com
ASPENDOS - ANDRIAKI SHIPPING.jpg
ZAGORA-GOULANDRIS BROTHERS.jpg
NIKATOR - CAVODORO SHIPPING.jpg
HELLAS WARRIOR-POLEMBROS.jpg
MAKRONISSOS -ELETSON.jpg

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

ΚΑΙ Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ....
Εδώ βλέπουμε το φορτηγό GANT VISION του Ανδριώτη Εφοπλιστή Αντώνη Γιαβρίδη,το PROTEFS των αδελφών Καίρη από την ¶νδρο & τέλος τα πλοία των Εφοπλιστών που κατάγονται από τις Στενιές όπως του Ε. Εμπειρίκου ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ & το FLORA S του Επ. Λογοθέτη.....
πηγή: www.shipspotting.com
ASTYPALIA - AELOS MANAGEMENT.jpg
FLORA S-KARLOG SHIPPING.jpg
GANT VISION.jpg
PROTEFS-KAIRIS BROTHERS.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

superferry εισαι απαιχτος

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

ΚΑΙ Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΝΔΡΙΩΤΙΚΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ....................
Eδω βλέπουμε το RODON AMARANTON (GOULANDRIS BROTHERS ) με νηολόγιο ¶νδρου παρακαλώ ,στην συνέχεια τα δεξαμενόπλοια NEAPOLIS & ANTIPOLIS (ANDRIAKI SHIPPING CO.) & τέλος το φορτηγό MILOS ιδιοκτησίας Αδαμάντιου & Σπύρου Πολέμη.(POLEMBROS SHIPPING)
πηγή:www.shipspotting.com

RODON AMARANTON.jpg
NEAPOLIS.jpg
ANTIPOLIS.jpg
MILOS.jpg
ANDROS.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> ΚΑΙ Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΝΔΡΙΩΤΙΚΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ....................
> Eδω βλέπουμε το RODON AMARANTON (GOULANDRIS BROTHERS )  με νηολόγιο ¶νδρου παρακαλώ ,στην συνέχεια τα δεξαμενόπλοια NEAPOLIS & ANTIPOLIS (ANDRIAKI SHIPPING CO.) & τέλος το φορτηγό MILOS ιδιοκτησίας Αδαμάντιου & Σπύρου Πολέμη.(POLEMBROS SHIPPING)



To τελευταίο panamax ΑΝΔΡΟΣ πουλήθηκε και μετονομάστηκε σε ANDROS R.Ανήκε κ αυτο στην ANDRIAKI SHIPPING η οποία ήδη ναυπήγησε νέο που πήρε το όνομα 
ANDROS.

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

M/V ANDROS R................................
Εδώ το μοναχοβάπορο του Ανδριώτη εφοπλιστή Γ.Καμπάνη M/V VENUS (DILEK TRANSPORT INC.)
 πηγή:www.shipspotting.com
ANDROS R.jpg
VENUS-DILEK.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Ωραίος ο SUPERFERRY II αλλά φιλαράκι όλα μαζί μας τα έστειλες. Κράτα και καμιά καβάτζα για αργότερα :Wink:   Σιγά-σιγά

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Ωραίος ο SUPERFERRY II αλλά φιλαράκι όλα μαζί μας τα έστειλες. Κράτα και καμιά καβάτζα για αργότερα Σιγά-σιγά


 Μπα ξερει τι κανει θα εχει κανει κουμαντο

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ωραίος ο SUPERFERRY II αλλά φιλαράκι όλα μαζί μας τα έστειλες. Κράτα και καμιά καβάτζα για αργότερα  Σιγά-σιγά



Ωραίες φωτό αλλά όλες είναι από ξένα site οπότε φίλε Natsios υπάρχει πολύ υλικό! :Wink:

----------


## Natsios

χχχμμμμμμμμμμμμ:x:x

----------


## helatros68

Το capesize Matrix (κατασκευης 1981) αναχωρωντας απο τον Πειραια στις 30.4.2010

matrix.jpg

----------


## ChiefMate

Ωρε μανα μου κρακ κ διαρροες εκει μεσα!!!
Ουτε να το σκεφτομαι δεν θελω... :Smile: 
Bulkerman πως το βλεπεις το Cape??

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ωρε μανα μου κρακ κ διαρροες εκει μεσα!!!
> Ουτε να το σκεφτομαι δεν θελω...
> Bulkerman πως το βλεπεις το Cape??



Ο χάρος μεταμορφωμένος σε πλοίο ειναι!!!
Ούτε γράμμα δεν στέλνω με αυτό!!!:lol:

----------


## ChiefMate

> Ο χάρος μεταμορφωμένος σε πλοίο ειναι!!!
> Ούτε γράμμα δεν στέλνω με αυτό!!!:lol:


Ασε!Εδω σε 15ετιας πας κ τραβας των παθων σου τον ταραχο,που να πας σ αυτο που ειναι κ ενα χρονο πιο μεγαλο απο εμενα!!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ασε!Εδω σε 15ετιας πας κ τραβας των παθων σου τον ταραχο,που να πας σ αυτο που ειναι κ ενα χρονο πιο μεγαλο απο εμενα!!!!



H να πας σε Κινέζικο 3ετίας???Δεν υπάρχει διαφορά!!

----------


## ChiefMate

> H να πας σε Κινέζικο 3ετίας???Δεν υπάρχει διαφορά!!


Aυτα τα ομορφα που εχουν κ τις κονσολες σε touch screen κ για να σαβουρωξεσαβουρωσεις θελει τυχη ε????

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Aυτα τα ομορφα που εχουν κ τις κονσολες σε touch screen κ για να σαβουρωξεσαβουρωσεις θελει τυχη ε????



Κονσόλες touchscreen ε??Αυτές που με την υγρασία είτε τις ακουμπάς είτε όχι μένουν απαθείς???Και άλλα πολλά.......πάρα πολλά...:evil:

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Πιο πάνω είδαμε πλοία Ανδριωτών εφοπλιστών & τώρα βλέπουμε πλοία εφοπλιστών από την Χίο & με νηολόγιο Χίου παρακαλώ.....
πηγή :www.shipspotting.com

----------


## zozef

Πρωινος επισκεπτης Αζολιμνου.
mono 005NA.jpg

----------


## angelmethoni

μετα απο αρκετους μηνες απουσιας,ας ανεβασω κι εγω καμια φωτογραφια...
στον Ατλαντικο
γεοργια.jpg

γεωργια.jpg

LOOP,κολπος Μεξικου
γεωργια2.jpg

Delaware river,Philadelphia
γεωργια3.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Καλώς τον ¶γγελο.Να υποθέσω απο το πρώτο ταξίδι ως δόκιμος?

----------


## Harry14

> μετα απο αρκετους μηνες απουσιας,ας ανεβασω κι εγω καμια φωτογραφια...
> στον Ατλαντικο
> γεοργια.jpg
> 
> γεωργια.jpg
> 
> LOOP,κολπος Μεξικου
> γεωργια2.jpg
> 
> ...


Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες για κορνιζα ειναι ολες!

----------


## Leo

Πέρασα πρόσφατα από την Μεθώνη και αναρωτήθηκα που είναι αυτός ο φίλος?.... τώρα εξηγούνται όλα, φέραμε εμπειρίες και μάλιστα τανκερίστα  :Wink:

----------


## angelmethoni

γεια σας παιδια..ευχαριστω harry...ναι sylver απο το πρωτο μπαρκο.....Leo ωραια η Μεθωναρα ε???

----------


## mastrokostas

> μετα απο αρκετους μηνες απουσιας,ας ανεβασω κι εγω καμια φωτογραφια...
> στον Ατλαντικο
> γεοργια.jpg
> 
> γεωργια.jpg
> 
> LOOP,κολπος Μεξικου
> γεωργια2.jpg
> 
> ...


Πανέμορφες ! Περιμένουμε συνέχεια !;-)

----------


## mastrovasilis

[QUOTE=angelmethoni;406313]μετα απο αρκετους μηνες απουσιας,ας ανεβασω κι εγω καμια φωτογραφια...
στον Ατλαντικο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114249

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114250

μεγαλα αρσενικα βαπορια με τα οποια χαιρεσαι να κανεις μπαρκο  :Wink: 
παμεμορφες οι φωτογραφιες

----------


## Eng

Εν ώρα...maintenance της Κυρίας..!!

pic 1.jpg

----------


## ChiefMate

Καμμια ωριτσα βαλαμε στα παιδια????

----------


## Eng

> Καμμια ωριτσα βαλαμε στα παιδια????


Οτι πει ο "Γραμματικος"  :Wink: . Εγω παντως το bonus το δεινω..!!!

----------


## ChiefMate

Τελειωνοντας ας βαψουν κ την μαπα κιτρινη εκει αναμεσα στα χαρτονια,μην πεσει κανεις κ φαει τα μουτρα του!

----------


## zozef

Αψογος και *παρατηρητικος* ο ChiefMate!!!!!

----------


## Eng

Ο Μαγειρας εχει λαβει την καταλληλη εντολη να μας κανει ενα υπεροχη "βαπορισιο" τραπεζι για να γιορτασουμε την επιστροφη του Ναυτιλι μας!

IMG_0258a.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μετά από τέτοια επισκευή στα στόρια θα κάνουμε τσιγκουνιές;

----------


## Eng

Σκεφτομουν να τη βαλω στις θαλασσινες εικονες αλλα απο την αλλη..το προτιμώ εδω.

DSC00700.JPG

----------


## Eng

Ομορφες περατζαδες.. Τι πιο ωραιο απο το να βλεπεις πως η δουλεια σου πιανει τοπο..!

bleulefig04.jpg

----------


## Eng

Πανεμορφα ετσι?? Καπου στην Αλάσκα...

DSC008431.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Πανεμορφα ετσι?? Καπου στην Αλάσκα...
> 
> DSC008431.jpg


Ακόμα και κάτω απο τέτοιο καιρό οι παχυμετρητες δεν μασάμε

----------


## Eng

> Ακόμα και κάτω απο τέτοιο καιρό οι παχυμετρητες δεν μασάμε


Εχουμε περασει θαλασσες και εμεις... Οχι πως και στην παρουσα δουλεια δεν συμβαινει το ιδιο.. :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Εχουμε περασει θαλασσες και εμεις... Οχι πως και στην παρουσα δουλεια δεν συμβαινει το ιδιο..


Συμφωνώ αγαπητέ George και ας είμαι στην άλλη άκρη του Ατλαντικού 
Α Καλημέρα σε όλους τους ποντοπορους απο Boston

----------


## Eng

Για την πάρτι σου !! Κατι απο Bangkok για σενα απο τη Boston..
Και να ξερεις πως δεν σε ξεχναμε.. :Wink: 

100_0911.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Στην Δραπετσώνα βρέθηκε σήμερα γύρω στις 12:00 μαζί με τον γιο του ο Νικόλας Πατέρας, για να καμαρώσει τα δυο νέα αποκτήματα του ,που είναι τα bulk Carrier με to όνομα Bulk Victory –Bulk Valiant .
Το Nautilia.gr εύχεται να είναι καλοτάξιδα και τυχερά !
IMG_0644.jpg

----------


## Natsios

¶σπρα ποντοπόρα βλέπουμε κυρίως πλοία ψυγεία. Δεξαμενόπλοια όμως?
Χάζευα ένα βιβλίο του Rotterdam port και είδα κατι κούκλες που βρήκα στο 
ιντερνετ να δούμε όλοι

Fruit juice tanker "Orange Star"

juise tanker ii.jpg

Fruit juice tanker "Sol Do Brazil"

juise tanker i.jpg

foto source : www.pbase.com

----------


## Natsios

> ¶σπρα ποντοπόρα βλέπουμε κυρίως πλοία ψυγεία. Δεξαμενόπλοια όμως?
> Χάζευα ένα βιβλίο του Rotterdam port και είδα κατι κούκλες που βρήκα στο 
> ιντερνετ να δούμε όλοι
> 
> Fruit juice tanker "Orange Star"
> 
> juise tanker ii.jpg
> 
> Fruit juice tanker "Sol Do Brazil"
> ...


 
Βεβαια να συμπληρώσω οτι τελικά και αυτά πλοία ψυγεια είναι αφού μεταφέρουν τους χυμούς σε πολύ χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες και για αυτό το σκοπό φυσικά είναι εξοπλισμένα με ψυκτικές κτλ κτλ. Έχουν όμως δεξαμενές φορτίου και όχι αμπάρια

----------


## Eng

Αφιερωμενο σε ολους τους ναυτικους εκει στη Βαλτικη αλλα κια σε ολους οσους τωρα με τις ιστοριες στη Λιβύη περναν τον δικο τους.."παγετό"..
Αφιερωμενο επισης και στον καλο φιλο BULKERMAN.

DSC001901.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αφιερωμενο σε ολους τους ναυτικους εκει στη Βαλτικη αλλα κια σε ολους οσους τωρα με τις ιστοριες στη Λιβύη περναν τον δικο τους.."παγετό"..
> Αφιερωμενο επισης και στον καλο φιλο BULKERMAN.
> 
> DSC001901.jpg



Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε!!!

----------


## Eng

Αν εχω κανει λαθος παρακαλω να την μεταφερετε στις "Θαλασσινες Εικονες"...  :Very Happy: FWMVCA00.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Γιώργο (Eng) κάτι απο τα μέρη σου...
Σκιάθος με νηολόγιο Βόλου στην Κεραμωτή Καβάλας

100_1615.jpg 100_1616.jpg 100_1619.jpg

----------


## Eng

Και το γνωριζω παραπολυ καλα το Μοτορσιπακι αυτο.. Ειχα κανει καποτες επισκευη σε αυτο.. Γεια σου ρε Συλβερ!! Ωραιες αναμνησεις..

----------


## leo85

Το Δέσπινα  στις 24-11-2012 την ώρα που έφευγε από το πέραμα.
του εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια,σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΔΕΣΠΙΝΑ 24-11-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το BΦ TAHKEP - 5 στις 27-11-2012 όταν διέσχιζε το στενό μεταξύ Κυνόσουρας - Περάματος, φωτογραφημένο απο την βενζίνα Ελενα Φ.

BΦ TAHKEP - 5 01 27-11-2012.jpgBΦ TAHKEP - 5 05 27-11-2012.jpg

----------


## Eng

Jianzιangang... γιαν αδω ποιοςθα το προφερει αυτο.. Στον ποταμο Yantzi μετα τη Σανγκαη.

DSC03745.JPG

----------


## ithakos

To άλλο πρόσωπο της Ναυτιλίας....ταξίδια στον κόσμο σε όμορφα και περίεργα μέρη....

----------


## Eng

Θα μπορουσα να σου πω πως ειναι ισως το μοναδικο "κομματι"  της Ναυτιλια που μπορει να προκαλεσει μεγαλα και εντονα συναισθηματα..

----------


## renion

> Γιώργο (Eng) κάτι απο τα μέρη σου...
> Σκιάθος με νηολόγιο Βόλου στην Κεραμωτή Καβάλας
> 
> 100_1615.jpg 100_1616.jpg 100_1619.jpg


και σε μενα φερνει μνημες το "σκιαθος".... :Fat: 

με ειχε στριμωξει κανονικα - ενω ειχα δεσει στο πατητηρι αλονησσου, και η πλωρη του, σχεδον ακουμπουσε την εξωλεμβια μου!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eng

Και μια απο τη βαρδιολα πηγαινοντας Αγ. Πετρουπολη.

DSC01039.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Αφιξη στην Οδησσό 

IMGP2213.JPG

----------


## Eng

Product Carrier... Ποσο ηταν? 45αρι?

----------


## SteliosK

> Product Carrier... Ποσο ηταν? 45αρι?


Ναι 45άρι Ουκρανέζικης κατασκευής.

----------


## mastrovasilis

χρονια πολλα σε ολους και σε ολες. με υγεια αγαπη και ευτυχια. 
 εδω στην Βοστωνη χιονιζει οποτε ειπα να σας μεταφερω και να σας βαλω στο κλιμα των ημερων.
αφιερωμενη σε ολους..26340_1217450641909_1018947_n.jpg

----------


## condor

καλή χρόνια και καλές θάλασσες

----------


## mastrokostas

> χρονια πολλα σε ολους και σε ολες. με υγεια αγαπη και ευτυχια. 
>  εδω στην Βοστωνη χιονιζει οποτε ειπα να σας μεταφερω και να σας βαλω στο κλιμα των ημερων.
> αφιερωμενη σε ολους..26340_1217450641909_1018947_n.jpg


Χρόνια πολλά Μπιλαρε !!!! καλά ταξίδια !

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το μικρο g/c Costis κοντα στη Κεα στις 8.9.2012

COSTIS.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με δεδομένο ότι ποντοπόρα θεωρούνται τα βαπόρια που είναι μεγαλύτερα από 4.500 DWT, το Costis με 5.112 DWT είναι από τα μικρότερα ποντοπόρα πλοία.

----------


## Eng

Μια προσφατη φωτο απο το λιμανι της Αγ. Πετρουπολης.
HELLEN01.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μια προσφατη φωτο απο το λιμανι της Αγ. Πετρουπολης.


Τροπικές θερμοκρασίες βλέπω !

----------


## Eng

Σκαμε...  :Fat:

----------


## SteliosK

και από το Λιβόρνο για να σπάσουμε τη παγωνιά  :Wink New: 

2013-01-21 15.26.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ο ντόκος αυτός ειναι δεξιά απο τα ποστάλια;

----------


## SteliosK

Nαι δεξιά από τα ποστάλια είναι.

----------


## helatros68

Το Bulk Trident κατασκευής 2006 / 52,514 dwt στο Sept Iles στις 4 Ιανουαρίου ξεφορτώνοντας αλουμινια.
BulkTridentatSeptIles.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Bulk Trident κατασκευής 2006 / 52,514 dwt τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2012 στην Σιγκαπουρη
Image03.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το Bulk Trident κατασκευής 2006 / 52,514 dwt στο Sept Iles στις 4 Ιανουαρίου ξεφορτώνοντας αλουμινα.


Πανέμορφο βαπόρι ! Κουκλί !!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

M/V THEOXENIA ερχομενο προχθες στο μωλο της ΔΕΗ για επισκευες..

DSCN7040 (Αντιγραφή).jpg DSCN7056 (Αντιγραφή).jpg

συμφωνα με το Shipspotting 

Year of Build: 1997 
Gross Tonnage: 24987 t 
Net Tonnage: 13532 t 
Deadweight: 42648 t 
Length Overall: 181.5 m 
Beam: 30.5 m 
Main Engine: 6990 kW @ 124 rpm 
Speed: 14.5 kn

----------


## mastrokostas

Μαστρογιωργη , ποντοπόρος και εγώ όπως βλέπεις !!!
IMG_1384a.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και όχι απλά ποντοπόρος αλλά και σε μπαουλάδικο και στη γέφυρα :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## Eng

Μαστρoκωστα μου...και γω "Ψυγειάς"......

HAKIRO03.jpg

Επιστροφή απο Bering Sea..

----------


## manoubras 33

Οι εργασιες στο βαπορι *Annoula* ολοκληρωθηκαν χθες εδω στο Ναυπηγειου της Συρου, μερικες εικονες απο την αναχωρηση του πλοιου! Μεγαλο βαπορι,στην δεξαμενη ''Βιολαντω Γουλανδρη'' ισα ισα χωρουσαν τα καλαθια των cherry picker!!

DSCN8359.jpg DSCN8342.jpg DSCN8347.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

DSCN8569.jpgΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΝΕΦΙΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΝΑΤΙΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΜΔ

----------


## Eng

Ομορφα σκαρια φιλε μου και μαλιστα καθε χωρα ειχε την ιδιομορφια της. Τωρα ομως...να μια κινεζικη συγχρονη ναυπηγικη.

MV.JPG

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί.

COSCO HELLAS 14-3-2014.gif

----------


## SteliosK

Για παλιά πλοία της ποντοπόρου το θέμα συνεχίζεται στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο. 

*Ποντοπόρος - Παλιά πλοία [Oceangoing - old cargo ships]*

----------


## giorgos....

Το MSC EDITH, ένα παράξενο container ship, ανοχτά της Πειραϊκής ένα ηλιόλουστο μεσημερι.
P3100172.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το CAPE SOUNION στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος στην Αυλίδα...
P5309188.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

P6101229.jpg
Για τους φίλους ποντοπόρους.. Καλές και ήρεμες θάλασσες.
M/V AS PEGASUS στο αγκυροβόλιο του Πειραιά.

----------


## kalypso

Tο MSC DIEGO στο ΝΜΔ
mscdiego.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To EVER LEGEND στις 17-12-2013 ξεφορτώνοντας στο Ικόνιο. 

EVER LEGEND 02 17-12-2013.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Ocean Promise*
Στο δίαυλο σήμερα με προορισμό την Ελευσίνα 
DSCN7197.jpg

IMO: 9401972
Κατασκευή: 2010 
Ολικό Μήκος: 188.5μ
Πλάτος: 32μ
DWT: 51687t

----------


## kalypso

BARNACLE 
                                      IMO:                      *9409742*                   MMSI:                      *212093000*                   Call Sign:                      *5BNK2*                    Flag:                      *Cyprus (CY)*                   Gross Tonnage:                      *19814* 
                                     DeadWeight:                      *30803*  Length x Breadth:                      *185.13m x 20m*                   Year Built:                      *2009* 

                                      σημερινή αναχωρηση απο τα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος 
DSC_1006.jpgDSC_1014.jpg

----------


## kalypso

AL HANI (General Cargo)
 IMO:8314433 , MMSI:671303000 , Call Sign: 5VBT5 , GRT:3990,
 DWT:6479 , Built:1984 , Flag:Togo (TG)
Σε ένα πέρασμα του από τον Πειραιά την Κυριακή!
DSC_0226.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Msc Ludovica*

sk_6034.jpg

IMO: 9251690
Κατασκευή: 2003
Ολικό Μήκος: 300μ
Πλάτος: 40μ
DWT: 85882t

----------


## pantelis2009

MSC RAPALLO στις 04-08-2014 όταν ξεφόρτωνε στο Ικόνιο.

MSC RAPALLO 01 04-08-2014.jpg
IMO:9484455
Κατασκευή: 2011
Ολικό Μήκος: 365,8 μ
Πλάτος: 48,37 μ
DWT: 154538 t

----------


## giorgos....

Το AS PEGASUS στο αγκυροβόλιο του Πειραιά.
P8030021.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*KONSTANTINOS D. 
*IMO 9181041, typ Bulk Carrier, Χωρητικότητα DWT 50326, Μήκος 189,8 μέτρα και πλάτος 32,26 μέτρα, κατασκευής 2000 και σημαία Liberia.
Εδώ στη δίαυλο συνοδεία των P/K Μεγαλόχαρη X και Άτλας και το ανάποδα για να σταματήσει στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στη Κυνόσουρα που ήλθε εχθές (μάλλον) για επισκευές.

KONSTANTINOS D  02 27-08-2014.jpg KONSTANTINOS D  04 27-08-2014.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Το δεξαμενόπλοιο Ειρήνη ανοιχτά του Σουνίου με προοριμό τη Θεσσαλονίκη 

sk_2384.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το KONSTANTINOS D  στις 01-09-2014 συνέχιζε να είναι στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή, ενώ δίπλα του υπάρχει φορτηγίδα με ..... διάφορα. 

KONSTANTINOS D  05 01-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To NESTOR στις 11-09-2014  ανοικτά από το ναυπηγείο Μεταξά που έχει δέσει. Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου: IMO 9155315, Σημαία Marshall Island, Typ. Bulk Carrier, Χωρητικότητα (DWT) 27407 t, Μήκος 175 μέτρα, Πλάτος 26,5 μέτρα και κατασκευής 1997.

NESTOR 01 11-09-2014 IMO 9155315.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ένα βαπόρι της Νορβηγικής Εταιρίας Κlaveness, έκανε αισθητή την παρουσία του στις αρχές του Αυγούστου στο Νεώριον, έκατσε λίγες μέρες στο ντόκο για εργασίες, εντυπώσει μου έκανε το κρένι όπου βρίσκεται μπροστά στο καθρέπτη της γέφυρας, επίσης μου άρεσε η τσιμινιέρα, ωραίο σινιάλο και σχήμα. Το φορτηγό *Baldock* λοιπόν, ναυπήγηση του 1981.

DSCN0562.jpg DSCN0564.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πρόκειται γιά self loading bulk carrier κ δεν είναι  κρένι όπως το εννοούμε αλλά έχει ιμάντα συνήθως γιά μινεράλι.Όσο γιά την τσιμινιέρα είναι τυπική γιαπωνέζικη αφού το βαπόρι πρέπει να είναι  κατασκευής ή τουλάχιστον σχεδίασης από αυτή τη χώρα.Το παραδοσιακό σινιάλο θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είναι ελληνικό.

----------


## kalypso

RAYS bulk carrier στην Χαλκίδα
                     IMO:*9142954*  MMSI:*351782000*                   Call Sign:*3FXT7*                   Gross Tonnage:*19731*  Deadweight:*31802 t* 
                                     Length &#215; Breadth:*176.75m &#215; 29.4m*  Year Built:*1997* 
DSC_0192.jpgDSC_0198.jpgDSC_01880.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτό το μπλε κ κίτρινο στο φουγάρο προδίδει ανδριώτικη εταιρεία,ποιά άραγε;

----------


## manoubras 33

> Αυτό το μπλε κ κίτρινο στο φουγάρο προδίδει ανδριώτικη εταιρεία,ποιά άραγε;


Πρέπει να είναι της Narval Shipping Corp.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρέπει να είναι της Narval Shipping Corp.


Oι τίτλοι των εταιρειών πολλές φορές αλλάζουν κ ο συγκεκριμένος δεν μου λέει κάτι.Γνωρίζουμε ποιανού είναι ή κ άλλα ονόματα πλοίων της εταιρείας;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EVIAPETROL IV εχθές περνώντας τη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας με προορισμό την Αλεξανδρούπολη. Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου: 

IMO: *9301689**Name: EVIAPETROL IV**Μήκος 91,73 μέτρα και πλάτος 15,82 μέτρα.**MMSI: 241262000**Type: OIL/CHEMICAL TANKER**Gross Tonnage: 2994**Summer DWT: 3842 t**Build: 2005**Flag: GREECE**Home port: ATHENS*
*
EVIAPETROL IV 02 06-10-2014.jpg EVIAPETROL IV 03 06-10-2014.jpg
*

----------


## manoubras 33

*Northern Dancer*
Μάρτιος 2013 Σύρος.

DSCN7358.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

To χημικό δεξαμενόπλοιο Mar isa στο δίαυλο με προορισμό το αγκυροβόλιο του Πειραιά.

sk_8219.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Global Splendour σήμερα το μεσημέρι περνώντας από τη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας, έχοντας φύγει από Ελευσίνα με τελικό προορισμό το Houston Texas. Και τα στοιχεία του πλοίου: 

IMO: *9336385**Name: GLOBAL SPLENDOUR**Μήκος 189,99 μέτρα και Πλάτος 32,26 μέτρα**MMSI: 355815000**Type: BULK CARRIER**Gross Tonnage: 30002**Summer DWT: 52484 t**Build: 2006**Flag: PANAMA*
GLOBAL SPLENDOUR 02 12-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EVIAPETROL I σήμερα το πρωί περνώντας τη δίαυλο με προορισμό την Χίο. Και τα στοιχεία του πλοίου:

IMO: *9260392**Name: EVIAPETROL I**Μήκος 74,85 μέτρα και Πλάτος 12,2 μέτρα**MMSI: 240285000**Type: OIL/CHEMICAL TANKER**Gross Tonnage: 1405**Summer DWT: 2391 t**Build: 2002**Flag: GREECE**Home port: ATHENS*
EVIAPETROL I 04 14-10-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

ΕΚΟ 3

DSC_1922.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

EVIAPETROL  II

DSC_1925.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί την ώρα που το ELAFONISOS φεύγει από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ που πρέπει να έκανε επισκευές, για να πάει στη ράδα του Πειραιά. Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου:

IMO: *9179816**Name: ELAFONISOS**Μήκος 208,36 μέτρα και Πλάτος 30,04 μέτρα**MMSI: 636016689**Type: CONTAINER SHIP**Gross Tonnage: 25705**Summer DWT: 33843 t**Build: 1999**Flag: LIBERIA*
ELAFONISOS 02 20-10-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

BULK  PANGAEA   στο πέραμα.

DSC_1994.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το MSC GABRIELLA στις 11-10-2014 στη ράδα του Πειραιά, την ώρα που ανεβαίνει ο πιλότος για να το πάει στο Ικόνιο.
Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου:

IMO: *8413875**Name: MSC GABRIELLA**Μήκος 189,38 μέτρα και πλάτος 28,45 μέτρα**MMSI: 372862000**Type: CONTAINER SHIP**Gross Tonnage: 21887**Summer DWT: 31290 t**Build: 1985**Flag: PANAMA*
MSC GABRIELLA 01 11-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το DS COMMANDER στις 17/11/2014 περνώντας τη δίαυλο με προορισμό την Ελευσίνα, και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου: 

IMO: *9088732**Name: DS COMMANDER**Μήκος 185,74 μέτρα και Πλάτος 30,44 μέτρα**MMSI: 356175000**Type: BULK CARRIER**Gross Tonnage: 26065**Summer DWT: 45518 t**Build: 1994**Flag: PANAMA*
DS COMMANDER 01 17-11-2014.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Το MICHALAKIS στο Βαθύ Αυλίδος
                 IMO:*8610928*  MMSI:*311143000*               Call Sign:*C6S2056*               Flag:*Bahamas (BS)*              Gross Tonnage:*26128* 
            Deadweight:*37500 t*  Length &#215; Breadth:*196.31m &#215; 28.06m*               Year Built:*1989* 
DSC_11530.jpgDSC_11540.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Το φορτηγό ISMAIL SENER αγκυροβοληνένο ανοιχτά της Μυτιλήνης
Ismail Sener.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Το LIVADI τύπου blue carried στον κόλπο Θορικού στις 15-11-2014. Τώρα πλησιάζει στο Sunderland.

livadi.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλά ταξίδια στους ποντοπόρους φίλους.

EURO SPIRIT 21-9-2014 01.gif

Στέλιο Κ χρόνια σου πολλά.

----------


## SteliosK

> Καλά ταξίδια στους ποντοπόρους φίλους.
> 
> Στέλιο Κ χρόνια σου πολλά.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Λεωνίδα!
H επόμενη από το αγκυροβόλιο του Λιβόρνο για σένα.

sk_0598.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*Clipper Cuillin*
Πριν δυο μήνες για εργασίες στο Νεώριον.

DSCN1446.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

mubariz  ibrahimov στο δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας.

CSC_0207.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

Bulk Carrier. ISMINI Το νέο του όνομα.

DSC_0217.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SITHONIA όταν στις 22-12-2014 περνούσε από τη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας για το Canakkale της Τουρκίας. Και μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο: 

IMO: *8130851**Name: SITHONIA**Μήκος 107,43 μέτρα και Πλάτος 16,4 μέτρα.**MMSI: 377768000**Type: GENERAL CARGO**Gross Tonnage: 4134**Summer DWT: 6607 t**Build: 1982**Flag: SAINT VINCENT & GRENADINES*
SITHONIA 01 22-12-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το KAYA PIONEER 1 εχθές 07-01-2015 περνώντας τη δίαυλο με κατεύθυνση την χιονισμένη Ελευσίνα. Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου: 

IMO: *8609929**Name: KAYA PIONEER 1**Μήκος 136,72 μέτρα και Πλάτος 16,34 μέτρα**MMSI: 373204000**Type: GENERAL CARGO**Gross Tonnage: 5089**Summer DWT: 8681 t**Build: 1988**Flag: PANAMA*
KAYA PIONEER 1 03 07-01-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CAPTAIN PARIS όταν στις 29/12/2014 περνούσε από τη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας με προορισμό το Port Said. Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου:

IMO: *9692844**Name: CAPTAIN PARIS**Μήκος 251,99 μέτρα και Πλάτος 44 μέτρα**MMSI: 229716000**Type: TANKER**Gross Tonnage: 62796**Summer DWT: 113876 t**Build: 2014**Flag: MALTA**Home port: VALLETTA*
CAPTAIN PARIS 01 29-12-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το THALASSA AVRA προχθές 10-01-2015 περνώντας ανάμεσα Ψυτάλλεια - Κυνόσουρα για να ξεφορτώσει στο Ικόνιο.
Σε πιάνει δέος βλέποντας το θηρίο να περνά από το στενό πέρασμα και να εξέχει όλο πάνω από την Κυνόσουρα.
Και μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο: 

MO: *9665633**Name: THALASSA AVRA**Μήκος 368,48 μέτρα και Πλάτος 51 μέτρα**MMSI: 564575000**Type: CONTAINER SHIP**Gross Tonnage: 148667**Summer DWT: 152343 t**Build: 2014**Flag: SINGAPORE*
THALASSA AVRA 01 10-01-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά το δεξαμενισμό του στη Σύρο το Βελοπούλα ήλθε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ προφανώς για άλλες εργασίες και το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου. Και μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο:

IMO: *9031961**Name: VELOPOULA**Μήκος 228 μέτρα και Πλάτος 32,40 μέτρα**MMSI: 237899000**Type: CRUDE OIL TANKER**Gross Tonnage: 39265**Summer DWT: 66895 t**Build: 1993**Flag: GREECE**Home port: ATHENS*
VELOPOULA 06 21-01-2015.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Pacific Hope

*DSCN8754.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HELLENIC HORIZON στις 21-02-2015 συνοδεία των P/K Απόλλων, Ήφαιστος 2 και Άτλας του Λεμπουσάκη, το πήγαν στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα για επισκευές.
Και μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο: Προηγούμενα ονόματα Eastern Venture έως το 2000 & Union Leader έως το 2007.

IMO: *9077305**Name: HELLENIC HORIZON* *Μήκος 186,8 μέτρα και Πλάτος 30,4 μέτρα**MMSI: 239763000**Type: BULK CARRIER**Gross Tonnage: 25725**Summer DWT: 44809 t**Build: 1994**Flag: GREECE**Home port: ATHENS*
HELLENIC HORIZON 01 21-02-2015.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δλδ στο ναυπηγείο της οικογένειας αφού είναι της Φωτεινής Καραμανλή.

----------


## manoubras 33

*Husky Runner* 
Έμπλωρο για εργασίες στην προπέλα.

P4210068.JPG
Συρος 2010

----------


## manoubras 33

To *Amberjack* στην Σύρο το 2010 για δεξαμενισμό, το βαπόρι πήγε για διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 2012.

P6290045.JPG P7040049.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ORWELL προχθές 10-03-2015 φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα πηγαίνοντας Ελευσίνα. Σήμερα όσο και να προσπάθησα να βρω στοιχειά του για να σας τα παραθέσω.......δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω.

ORWELL 01 10-03-2015.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το νορβηγικό OBO *SKS TYNE* πριν 3 χρόνια στο Νεώριον.

DSCN4732.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το KINGS ROAD στις 04-04-2015 περνώντας τη δίαυλο προς Ελευσίνα για να φορτώσει. Τώρα είναι ανοικτά από τη Μύλο πηγαίνοντας Κύπρο. Και μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο: 

IMO: *9594872**Name: KINGS ROAD**Μήκος 228 μέτρα και πλάτος 32,27 μέτρα.**MMSI: 636016110**Type: TANKER**Gross Tonnage: 42411**Summer DWT: 74986 t**Build: 2012**Flag: LIBERIA**Home port: MONROVIA*
KINGS ROAD 02 04-04-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AVAX περνώντας εχθές τη δίαυλο με κατεύθυνση την Ελευσίνα για να φορτώσει. Και δύο λόγια για το πλοίο: 

IMO: *9315939**Name: AVAX**   Μήκος 183,88 μέτρα και Πλάτος 32,2 μέτρα**MMSI: 636013112**Type: OIL/CHEMICAL TANKER**Gross Tonnage: 27916**Summer DWT: 47834 t**Build: 2007**Flag: LIBERIA**Home port: MONROVIA*
AVAX 02 07-04-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το THALASSA MANA όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στις 07-04-2015 φωτογραφημένο από το Μπρούφας την ώρα που ξεφορτώνει στο Ικόνιο. Και μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο: 

IMO: *9667150**Name: THALASSA MANA**Μήκος 368,42 μέτρα και Πλάτος 19 μέτρα.**MMSI: 564730000**Type: CONTAINER SHIP**Gross Tonnage: 148667**Summer DWT: 152343 t**Build: 2014**Flag: SINGAPORE*
THALASSA MANA 01 07-04-2015.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Δυο βαπόρια των Αδελφών Στεφάνου από την Άνδρο, το *Dimitrios S* και *Georgios S*. Πριν 3 χρονιά, στο ίδιο σημείο φωτογραφημένα με μερικούς μήνες διαφοράς..

DSCN5308.jpg DSCN3950.jpg

----------


## Karolos

150603 k@rolos_n@.jpg

_Καλά ταξίδια με καλές θάλασσες._

----------


## SteliosK

> 150603 k@rolos_n@.jpg
> 
> _Καλά ταξίδια με καλές θάλασσες._


Ωραία φωτογραφία Κάρολε
Έκανε ο πατέρας μου Α'Μηχανικός στον γίγαντα, θα ψάξω να βρω φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του.

king alexander.jpg

Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες και στοιχεία βλέπουμε στο συνδεσμο που ακολουθεί:
http://www.aukevisser.nl/supertankers/id29.htm

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 150603 k@rolos_n@.jpg
> 
> _Καλά ταξίδια με καλές θάλασσες._


Όταν σε χώρες όπως η Σουηδία έχτιζαν βαπόρια.Μοιάζει με ανέκδοτο σήμερα.

----------


## Karolos

1506018 k@rolos_n@.jpg 

_Καλά ταξίδια !!!_

----------


## x4r7s

Κατά σειρά τα MSC KATYA R, SOVEREIGN MAERSK και BELASITZA από το πρόσφατο ταξίδι μου στο μακρινό Παναμά.

Συγκεκριμένα το KATYA R φωτογραφημένο καθώς εξερχόταν του καναλιού στον Ειρηνικό.

Το SOVEREIGN MAERSK ξεφόρτωνε εμπορευματοκιβώτια στον σταθμό εμπορευματοκιβωτίων του καναλιού του Παναμά, στη μεριά του Ειρηνικού, με σκοπό την προώθησή τους μέσω τραίνων στη μεριά του Ατλαντικού, όπου και θα παραλαμβάνονταν από άλλο πλοίο.

Το BELASITZA (βουλγάρικης ιδιοκτησίας) καθώς ετοιμαζόταν να ανέβει στο επίπεδο της λίμνης Gatun (το τελευταίο καράβι της ημέρας με κατεύθυνση τον Ατλαντικό) μέσω των Miraflores Locks παρέα με 2 ρυμουλκά που μετακινούνταν για να είναι έτοιμα να βοηθήσουν τα πρώτα πλοία που θα καταφτάσουν με το πρώτο κομβοί με κατεύθυνση τον Ειρηνικό.

Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους και τα πληρώματα των ποντοπόρων πλοίων καθώς και γενικά σε όλο το nautilia.gr!

20151017_084105.jpg20151017_094117.jpg20151017_123207.jpg

Θα ανεβάσω σύντομα και άλλο υλικό που έχω από αυτήν την καραβολατρική βόλτα στο κανάλι του Παναμά!

----------


## SteliosK

*YM Worth
*Ακόμη ένα από τα τεράστια με μήκος 368μ και πλάτος 51μ σήμερα σε αναμονή κοντά στον Άγιο Γεώργιο.*

Ym Worth DSC_1251.jpg
*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το αδερφάκι του το YM WONDROUS όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 24-09-2015 που είναι των ιδίων διαστάσεων με το ανωτέρω.

YM-WONDROUS-01-24-09-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Silverstar (e.x Century Forest) το οποίο δεξεμενίστηκε στη μεγάλη του Περάματος στις 06/11/2015 (δεν ξέρω πόσες μέρες) και μετά είχε δέσει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ, ξεκίνησε σήμερα το πρωί όπως βλέπετε φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα με προορισμό όπως γράφει στο AIS  το TUAPSE RUSSIA. Έφτασε μέχρι ανοικτά από την Ύδρα ξανά γύρισε στη ράδα του Πειραιά και πριν λίγο ξανά έφυγε. ¶ραγε ξέχασε κανένα χαρτί ή αρρώστησε κανείς από το πλήρωμα? 
Και μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο: 
IMO: *9194880*
*Name: SILVERSTAR*
*Μήκος 176,75 μέτρα και πλάτος 29,4 μέτρα*

*MMSI: 210219000*
*Type: BULK CARRIER*
*Gross Tonnage: 19731*
*Summer DWT: 31762 t*
*Build: 1999*
*Flag: CYPRUS*
*Home port: LIMASSOL* 


*SILVERSTAR-05-24-11-2015.jpg

*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mπορεί η οικογένεια Φουστάνου να έχει αποσυρθεί προ πολλού από την ακτοπλο'ι'α ωστόσο δραστηριοποιείται στα ποντοπόρα.
Γιά όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν αυτό είναι το σινιάλο τους.

----------


## andria salamis

rosa maersk

DSC_7245θαμπη.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

MONA LISA Πέραμα 07-12-2015

DSC_7478.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

THEOFANO STAR,στο Πέραμα

P1000117.JPG.

----------


## andria salamis

HATSU CURAGE container ship

P1000417.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευτυχώς που.....χώρεσε στο φακό. :Fat:

----------


## andria salamis

> Ευτυχώς που.....χώρεσε στο φακό.


τωρα παντελη με δυο φωτογραφικες επανω μου,  :Fat: αλλα ο εχθρος ειναι το βαρος :Apologetic:

----------


## andria salamis

Ο Απόπλους του Θηρίου, MSC RAVENNA,

DSC_0014.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

MSC NITA,MSC FIAMMETTA,βοριάς με βροχή,σήμερα στην Κυνόσουρα.

msc nita,msc fiammetta.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το NIKOLAOS A και το ΑΥΡΑ φωτογραφημένα στις 10-03-2016 από την Κυνόσουρα, στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου που έχουν δέσει για εργασίες.
Για τον andria salamis και το ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ που τους αρέσουν.

NIKOLAOS-A---ΑΥΡΑ-01-10-03-2016.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Το NIKOLAOS A και το ΑΥΡΑ φωτογραφημένα στις 10-03-2016 από την Κυνόσουρα, στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου που έχουν δέσει για εργασίες.
> Για τον andria salamis και το ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ που τους αρέσουν.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173408


Ευχαριστώ πολύ,παντελή,και τον κ Βικτωρα,που έμαθα τον πλοιοκτήτη
.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή δεν αμφισβητώ τις πληροφορίες σου (περί εργασιών), πάντως δεδομένης της κρίσης στην ναυτιλία προσωπικά δεν θα απέκλεια την περίπτωση του παροπλισμού.

----------


## andria salamis

> Παντελή δεν αμφισβητώ τις πληροφορίες σου (περί εργασιών), πάντως δεδομένης της κρίσης στην ναυτιλία προσωπικά δεν θα απέκλεια την περίπτωση του παροπλισμού.


Εγω πιστεύω,ευκαιρία για κάποιες εργασίες,και μετα παροπλισμός. ίδιου τύπου πλοία,
παροπ/αν στην ελευσινα, περιπου 20 πλοια,μπαλκ με κρένια.

----------


## andria salamis

MARIT oil chemical tanker
Σήμερα το πρωί,με προορισμό,τον Ασπρόπυργο.

P1030635.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

Στο Πέραμα ο βάπορας,γνωστού εφοπλιστή.
Αφιερωμενη η φωτό στους Ποντοπόρους φιλους.

P1040342.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

Απο την χθεσινή μου εξόρμηση,βλέπουμε τμήματα απο τις καινούργιες Γερανογέφυρες,που έφερε,
το Pacific Victor(σχετικο αρθρο διάβασα εδώ στο Ναυτιλια.)
DSC_9070.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το Bulk Carrier _CIC PIRAEUS_,

_IMO number : 9232371
Name of the ship : CIC PIRAEUS
Type of ship : BULK CARRIER
MMSI : 240623000
Gross tonnage : 39994 tons
DWT : 76296 tons
Length : 225 m
Beam : 33 m
Draught : 6 m
Year of build : 2001
Builder : TSUNEISHI TADOTSU FACTORY - TADOTSU, JAPAN
Flag : GREECE
Class society : DET NORSKE VERITAS
Manager & owner : GOLDEN UNION SHIPPING - ATHENS, GREECE_

βρίσκεται αυτές τις ημέρες για εργασίες συντήρησης στον μώλο ΔΕΗ.

IMG_0086.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 03/05/2016_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Bulk Carrier _CIC PIRAEUS_,_
> Manager & owner : GOLDEN UNION SHIPPING - ATHENS, GREECE_
> 
> βρίσκεται αυτές τις ημέρες για εργασίες συντήρησης στον μώλο ΔΕΗ.
> 
> IMG_0086.jpg
> _Κερατσίνι - 03/05/2016_


 Η GOLDEN UNION είναι του κ. Βενιαμή.

----------


## andria salamis

Το Laima Στο Λαύριο,φωτο μέσα απο το Εξπρές Πήγασος.

DSC_9719.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

Ανοικτά της Κύθνου,το Kanpur,με προορισμό την μαύρη θάλασσα.
Λήψη με όλο το ζουμ.

P1060213KANPUR.IMO9299771.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ZHENHUA 26 όπως φαινόταν πάνω από το ferryboat Προκόπιος Μ την ώρα που πήγαινε στη Σαλαμίνα.

ZHENHUA-26-02-30-06-2016.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα ήρθε το ZHENHUA 27 με άλλες 2 γερανογέφυρες, άλλα δεν είχα φωτογραφική μηχανή  :Suspicion:

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

*P1080974.jpgP1090005.jpgP1090038.jpgP1080892.jpgP1080929.jpgΣτις 11/7/2016 αφιχθεί το πλοίο- IMO 8710182 προερχόμενο από τοLondon Gateway 3 όπου ξεκίνησε στις 29 Ιουνίου του 2016 και με μέση ταχύτητα 10 ναυτικών μιλίων την ώρα και μετα από κάποιες μικρές στάσεις αρόδο**Συνοδευόμενο από τα ρυμουλκά της εταιρείας SpanopoulosgroupChristosXXXIII ,ChristosXXXIV & ChristosXXVIIδιέσχισε τον δίαυλο της Ψυτάλλειας στις 09:30 και ολοκλήρωσε τις διαδικασίες πρόσδεσης του στην νέα προβλήτα της Coscoστις 09:45 . Το πλοίο μετέφερε τις τελευταίες 2 από τις συνολικά 5 νέες γερανογέφυρες για Containerπου θα λειτουργήσουν στην Νέα προβλήτα ( της άλλες 3 τις είχε φέρει το πλοίο ZEN HUA 26 στις 30/6/2016. )**Το πλοίο αυτό ZEN HUA 27 καθώς και το αδελφάκι του .παρουσιάζουν ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον αφού είναι τεχνολογικά πολύ εξελιγμένα . Είναι εξελιγμένα τόσο για τον τρόπο με τον οπόιο έχουν την δυνατότητα να ξεφορτώσουν το φορτίο τους με το να βυθίζονται έως κάποια μέτρα (ώστε να έρθει η επιφάνεια του deck του στο ίδιο ακριβώς επίπεδο με της προβλήτας , ενώνουν τις σιδηροτροχιές και βγαίνει ο γερανός ( αν δεν απατώμαι έως 4 αλλα με επιφύλαξη των λεγομένων μου ) , όσο και για τον τρόπο πλεύσης τους αφού έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν το ιδιόμορφο κέντρο βάρους του φορτίου όσο και τις ροπές στρέψης του κατά το ταξίδι .**Αυτό το επιτυγχάνει χάρη στις πάρα πολλές δεξαμενές για έρμα με τις οποίες είναι εφοδιασμένο το πλοίο και τους συνολικά ( με επιφύλαξη για το νούμερο ίσως να είναι και 2 λιγότεροι ) 6 υπολογιστές ( πέραν τον κλασικών που διαθέτει ένα κλασικό πλοίο για τις κοινές λειτουργίες ενός πλοίου ) που είναι σε λειτουργία αποκλειστικά για αυτήν την δουλειά και υπολογίζουν , ελέγχουν και χειρίζονται τις δεξαμενές αυτές. * *Ένα σπάνιο ομολογουμένως πλοίο το οποίο επισκέφθηκε τα νερά του Πειραιά .*

----------


## andria salamis

> *P1080974.jpgP1090005.jpgP1090038.jpgP1080892.jpgP1080929.jpgΣτις 11/7/2016 αφιχθεί το πλοίο- IMO 8710182 προερχόμενο από τοLondon Gateway 3 όπου ξεκίνησε στις 29 Ιουνίου του 2016 και με μέση ταχύτητα 10 ναυτικών μιλίων την ώρα και μετα από κάποιες μικρές στάσεις αρόδο*
> 
> *Συνοδευόμενο από τα ρυμουλκά της εταιρείας SpanopoulosgroupChristosXXXIII ,ChristosXXXIV & ChristosXXVIIδιέσχισε τον δίαυλο της Ψυτάλλειας στις 09:30 και ολοκλήρωσε τις διαδικασίες πρόσδεσης του στην νέα προβλήτα της Coscoστις 09:45 . Το πλοίο μετέφερε τις τελευταίες 2 από τις συνολικά 5 νέες γερανογέφυρες για Containerπου θα λειτουργήσουν στην Νέα προβλήτα ( της άλλες 3 τις είχε φέρει το πλοίο ZEN HUA 26 στις 30/6/2016. )*
> 
> *Το πλοίο αυτό ZEN HUA 27 καθώς και το αδελφάκι του .παρουσιάζουν ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον αφού είναι τεχνολογικά πολύ εξελιγμένα . Είναι εξελιγμένα τόσο για τον τρόπο με τον οπόιο έχουν την δυνατότητα να ξεφορτώσουν το φορτίο τους με το να βυθίζονται έως κάποια μέτρα (ώστε να έρθει η επιφάνεια του deck του στο ίδιο ακριβώς επίπεδο με της προβλήτας , ενώνουν τις σιδηροτροχιές και βγαίνει ο γερανός ( αν δεν απατώμαι έως 4 αλλα με επιφύλαξη των λεγομένων μου ) , όσο και για τον τρόπο πλεύσης τους αφού έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν το ιδιόμορφο κέντρο βάρους του φορτίου όσο και τις ροπές στρέψης του κατά το ταξίδι .*
> 
> *Αυτό το επιτυγχάνει χάρη στις πάρα πολλές δεξαμενές για έρμα με τις οποίες είναι εφοδιασμένο το πλοίο και τους συνολικά ( με επιφύλαξη για το νούμερο ίσως να είναι και 2 λιγότεροι ) 6 υπολογιστές ( πέραν τον κλασικών που διαθέτει ένα κλασικό πλοίο για τις κοινές λειτουργίες ενός πλοίου ) που είναι σε λειτουργία αποκλειστικά για αυτήν την δουλειά και υπολογίζουν , ελέγχουν και χειρίζονται τις δεξαμενές αυτές. * 
> 
> *Ένα σπάνιο ομολογουμένως πλοίο το οποίο επισκέφθηκε τα νερά του Πειραιά .*


πολυ όμορφη παρουσίαση,ευχαριστούμε φιλε.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

> πολυ όμορφη παρουσίαση,ευχαριστούμε φιλε.


 Να είσαι καλά φίλε . Είσαι ο μόνος που έδωσε σημασία . Μάλλον τελικά κάτι τόσο σπάνιο και δυσεύρετο δεν αρέσει στον κόσμο .. μάλλον θέλουν τα ίδια και και ίδια . Κρίμα . :Crushed:

----------


## nautaki

Μα το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι το ξεκατινιαζοντε με το ποσό πάει ένα πλοίο, γιατί έστριψε εκεί ένα πλοίο γιατί δεν έκανε αριστερή και όχι δεξιά μανουβρα ο κάπτεν, γιατί το superferry  πάει Πάρο και όχι Ναξο και γενικά ένα άπειρα γλυψιματα στον κοσμο των ποσταλιων..Στην ποντοπόρο δεν έχει τέτοια πράγματα και  γενικά δεν τους παίρνει να κάνουν τέτοια. Και σταματάω εδώ γιατί είναι κρίμα να χαλάσουμε και αυτές τις σοβαρες ενότητες της ποντοπόρου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λέτε είναι φίλοι Dimitris Mentakis και nautaki, λίγοι είναι αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται για άλλα θέματα ....εκτός από ποστάλια. 
Εγώ το διαπίστωσα στο θέμα με τα αμφίπλωρα, τόσος ....κόπος και ελάχιστη ανταπόκριση. :Barbershop Quartet Member:

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

> Όπως τα λέτε είναι φίλοι Dimitris Mentakis και nautaki, λίγοι είναι αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται για άλλα θέματα ....εκτός από ποστάλια. 
> Εγώ το διαπίστωσα στο θέμα με τα αμφίπλωρα, τόσος ....κόπος και ελάχιστη ανταπόκριση.


 Κρίμα . Γενικα το βλέπω οτι μόλις ανέβει ποστάλι όλοι τρέχουν . Συγνώμη αλλά αυτο δεν το θεωρώ καραβολατρία αλλα ποσταλολατρία . Και τελευταία έχω κάνει μια πολύ μεγάλη προσπάθεια να φωτογραφίζω κάτι ακόμα πιο δύσκολο όπως τα Γιότ που είανι και δύσκολα να μάθεις ονόματα και πληροφορίες και ακόμα και εμει τίποτα . οπότε απλά σταματάς να βάζεις . Απογοήτευση  :Confusion:  :Grumpy:   :Frown New:  :Frown New:

----------


## george123

Ας πω και εγώ ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στο φίλο μας Δημήτρη για τη διευκρίνηση που έδωσε στη λειτουργία του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου. Ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό, πως θα συμπεριφέρεται αυτός ο συνδυασμός μεσαίου μεγέθους πλοίου - φορτίου με υψηλό κέντρο βάρους. Σίγουρα είναι δοκιμασία το ασφαλές ταξίδι του πλοίου αλλά και η συμπεριφορά του σε ένα ελαφρύ ή ακόμα και μεγαλύτερο κυμάτισμό ή swell.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητοί φίλοι Παντελή και Δημήτρη, να είστε σίγουροι ότι πάρα πολλοί διαβάζουνε τα ποστ σας (μας) και τα βρίσκουν πολύ ενδιαφέροντα. Είτε κανονικά μέλη (εγγεγραμμένα) είτε και απλοί επισκέπτες από τους εκατοντάδες σε καθημερινή βάση του nautilia. Και μιας και ο λόγος ξεκίνησε από το ποστ του Δημήτρη για το ZHEN HUA 27, να καταθέσω την προσωπική μου μαρτυρία που αφορά στο ότι ενώ το διάβασα πριν την απάντηση του Ανδριανού, ενώ το βρήκα πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον και με εντυπωσίασε ειδικά στο σημείο με τους επιπλέον υπολογιστές που υπάρχουν για να ελέγχουν τις δεξαμενές έρματος, αφενός δεν είχα κάτι παραπάνω να προσθέσω, αφετέρου δεν θεώρησα ντε και καλά επιβεβλημένο να ευχαριστήσω τον Δημήτρη για το ποστ του. Θέλω δηλαδή να πω Δημήτρη, το ότι μόνο ο Ανδριανός σε ευχαρίστησε, σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να σε κάνει να λες ότι "Είναι ο μόνος που έδωσε σημασία".

Έτσι -είμαι σίγουρος- σκέφτονται και πολλοί άλλοι σαν εμένα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, αυτό που έχω συνειδητοποιήσει τα όσα χρόνια ασχολούμαι με τα φόρουμς, είναι πως ότι κάνω - γράφω - ανεβάζω, το κάνω πρωτίστως (για να μην πω αποκλειστικά) για το δικό μου κέφι. Τώρα αν βρίσκονται και κάποιοι φίλοι (λίγοι ή και περισσότεροι) που τα εκτιμούν, ακόμα καλύτερα οπωσδήποτε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Συμφωνώ κ εγώ.Κυρίως ασχολούμαι με τα παλιά ποντοπόρα,τις ιστορικές εταιρείες,το πολεμικό ναυτικό. Έχω ελάχιστη ανταπόκριση σε αυτή τη πρωτογενή εργασία όπου καταγράφω κ προβάλλω κάποια πράγματα.Δεν πειράζει όμως,το κέφι μου κάνω.
Γι' αυτό αγαπητέ Δημήτρη Μεντάκη,μην στεναχωριέσαι κ να μην απελπίζεσαι.Ο καθείς εφ'ω ετάχθη.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

θα το έχω υπ όψην μου . Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απόψεις σας   :Emmersed:

----------


## andria salamis

Ηταν παροπλισμένο στήν Ελευσίνα,άλλαξε όνομα σε DARIOS.
Σκέφθηκα,πάει για σκραπ,αλλα η πληροφορία ηρθε,αυτο ηταν τυχερό.
Αφιερωμένη η φωτο,στον Βίκτωρα. Καλοτάξιδο να ειναι.
P1090531.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ηταν παροπλισμένο στήν Ελευσίνα,άλλαξε όνομα σε DARIOS.
> Σκέφθηκα,πάει για σκραπ,αλλα η πληροφορία ηρθε,αυτο ηταν τυχερό.
> Αφιερωμένη η φωτο,στον Βίκτωρα. Καλοτάξιδο να ειναι.
> P1090531.JPG


Eυχαριστώ φίλε,πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη που ανεβαίνει στο διαδίκτυο με το νέο όνομα του ex RAFAELO.Παράξενο γιά ελληνόκτητο βαπόρι, από τον Πέρση βασιλιά Δαρείο.Το βαπόρι,75264 dwt Iταλικό (σπάνιο πιά να δεις χτισμένο στην Ευρώπη) του 1997,ήταν δεμένο από τον Ιανουάριο σύμφωνα με το ΑΙS κ πάει στην Κωνστάντζα να φορτώσει σιτάρι γιά Αίγυπτο.Ανήκει στην Chrisnav του Χριστοδουλάκη που πρόσφατα απέκτησε ένα 55άρι το ERASMOS,Kινέζικο του 2011:PEACE (ERASMOS).jpg

H άσχημη πλώρη του DARIOS πρέπει να είναι γιά τα λιμανιάτικα,γιά να κόψουν μέτρα.

----------


## andria salamis

EIT PALMINA.κατέπλευσε εχθές στην Ελευσίνα,και στην κουβέρτα του,ειχε ενα καταμαράν.
Που δεν προλαβα,να φωτογραφήσω.!
Εμαθα  οτι το εφερε,για την seajet.
Η φωτο,ειναι απο τον αποπλου του,ωρα 15¨00.Σήμερα.10-12
P1090567.JPG

----------


## george123

Το catamaran που μετέφερε το EIT PALMINA από την Αυστραλία είναι είναι το BETICO που αποκτήθηκε από τη SEAJETS. Θα μετονομαστεί σε sifnos jet το επόμενος έτος.

----------


## giannaris dim

στην ελευσινα15350598_595186184015584_7498506861714643585_n.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Στο Πέραμα το ERASMOS,φιλε Βικτωρ.

P1110252.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Πέραμα το ERASMOS,φιλε Βικτωρ.
> 
> P1110252.JPG


Eίναι αυτό που λέγαμε φίλε,της ίδιας εταιρείας με το DARIOS.

----------


## dionisos

Το Δεξαμενοπλοιο ΑΤΙΝΑ ΙΜΟ 9593000 dw 159500 Tons πλεει συνοδευομενο απο τα Ρ/Κ ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ προς την Ελευσινα. Αυτη την στιγμη Νοτια του Πατροκλου και με ταχυτητα 4.2 Κομβους. Μαλλον πρεπει να εχει προβλημα γιατι ηταν καμποσες μερες Νοτια της Λημνου και τα Ρυμουλκα κοντα. Καλο υπολοιπο.
ATINA.jpg πηγη marine traffic

----------


## andria salamis

> Το Δεξαμενοπλοιο ΑΤΙΝΑ ΙΜΟ 9593000 dw 159500 Tons πλεει συνοδευομενο απο τα Ρ/Κ ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ προς την Ελευσινα. Αυτη την στιγμη Νοτια του Πατροκλου και με ταχυτητα 4.2 Κομβους. Μαλλον πρεπει να εχει προβλημα γιατι ηταν καμποσες μερες Νοτια της Λημνου και τα Ρυμουλκα κοντα. Καλο υπολοιπο.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191330 πηγη marine traffic


Καλη ξεκουραση,στα πληρώματα,περασαν μερες,μεχρι να ερθουν Ελευσίνα με το Δεξαμενόπλοιο.

----------


## express adonis

να κανω μια ερωτηση...υπαρχει στο λαυριο ενα πλοιο δεμενο στην προβλητα απο περυσι το καλοκαιρι..δεν εχω διακρινει ονομα εδω και καιρο βεβαια..εχει πανω φορτωμενα σιλο νταλικες με λογοτυπο εταιρειας σιτηρων στο σουδαν...δεν υπαρχει ουτε πληρωμα πανω ειναι εντελως κλειστο...εχουμε καποια πληροφορια??

----------

